#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-18
<ubotu> New bug: #120907 in texinfo (main) "info crashes (core dumped) when pressing ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120907
<ubotu> New bug: #120908 in iptables (main) "iptables ftbfs on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120908
<ubotu> New bug: #120909 in Ubuntu "Pressing the power button and choosing "Log Out" causes the system to shut down." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120909
<ubotu> New bug: #120910 in Ubuntu "Work/home monitor profile switching (kubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120910
<ubotu> New bug: #120911 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Entering Unicode characters by entering the codepoint does not work in GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120911
<ubotu> New bug: #120912 in Ubuntu "system becomes very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120912
<ubotu> New bug: #120913 in file-roller (main) "file roller does not use xdg-open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120913
<ubotu> New bug: #120915 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.3 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120915
<ubotu> New bug: #120916 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120916
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: are you around for a minute?
<gnomefreak> i get up with you this week sometime than
<ubotu> New bug: #120917 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120917
<ubotu> New bug: #120918 in Ubuntu "After successful installation and several successful boots, the home partition (/home) is getting corrupted beyond repair" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120918
<ubotu> New bug: #120919 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress get killed with a specific presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120919
<ubotu> New bug: #120920 in gdebi (main) "No startup notification in gdebi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120920
<ubotu> New bug: #120921 in democracyplayer "Democracy Player hung after Yahoo! video search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120921
<ubotu> New bug: #120922 in firefox (main) "Adobe Flash Player 9 stops at 2 seconds in on YouTube Videos." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120922
<ubotu> New bug: #120925 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120925
<ubotu> New bug: #120926 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop failed to start on LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120926
<ubotu> New bug: #120929 in Ubuntu "DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120929
<EnsignRedshirt> How does one report a bug involving dependencies of packages?  g++-4.1 depends on libstdc++6-4.1-dev, which depends on g++4.1.  Actually, it has probably already been reported, since the same situation exists with 4.0 in dapper.   I'm not sure how to search for something like that in launchpad.
<ubotu> New bug: #120931 in debconf (main) "debconf bombed out - did not know it was running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120931
<ubotu> New bug: #120935 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Dependency cycle: g++-4.1 and libstdc++6-4.1-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120935
<ubotu> New bug: #120937 in Ubuntu "scim-kmfl-imengine package missing from Ubuntu 7.04 repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120937
<Hobbsee> calc: ping?
<calc> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> calc: could you tell me why i might be getting http://crippled.wedontsleep.org/~sarah/snapshot8.png for openoffice*?  it's using OpenSymbol, whihc is a normal font.
<calc> Hobbsee: wow thats cool
<Hobbsee> calc: yes.....
<calc> Hobbsee: not sure what would cause it though :\
<Hobbsee> calc: slightly annoying, though
<Hobbsee> i changed fonts, and i think that's where it came up
<Hobbsee> yet, i go back to my old font, and the boxes stay there
<calc> changed fonts inside openoffice for the sheet or what?
<Hobbsee> globally, for gtk apps
<Hobbsee> this is under kde
<Hobbsee> it's a bit hard to change teh fonts inside openoffice - seeing as i dont know it well enough to be able to figure out where the box is to change it, when i cant read it
<calc> yea
<calc> i don't think the font options inside ooo change the menu fonts
<calc> just the fonts for use in eg writer
<calc> for the default fonts for documents
<calc> so it must be something wrong with the font set for gtk (?)
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
* Hobbsee will try a new profile in a sec
* Hobbsee does a bit of experimenting
<ubotu> New bug: #120941 in evince (main) "evince has a problem loading heavily detailed government forms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120941
<ubotu> New bug: #120943 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Update nvidia-glx-new pacakge to 100.14.09" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120943
<coNP> Hey everyone!
<coNP> I forgot the exact bug fixing process. If we have a bug fixed in Gutsy I mark it "fix released", and this will be fixed in Feisty only, if it is appropriate. Am I right?
<crimsun> if there is an open feisty task.
<crimsun> (yes, you're correct for the former half)
<coNP> The second part should be: if there is an open Feisty task and / or is severe / important enough for a backport.
<coNP> Sounds about right, crimsun?
<crimsun> coNP: s/backport/SRU/
<coNP> Thanks, crimsun
<Bassetts> where are the mirrors for gutsy cd images?
<crimsun> generally speaking, we shouldn't fix bugs in stable releases by relying on -backports, though sometimes it /is/ the right answer.
<Bassetts> been a while since i downloaded a dev version
<Admiral_Chicago> Bassetts: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Bassetts> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> but i don't think those are mirrors
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> well if i can download it will do =)
<Bassetts> need to get testing on my laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<Bassetts> just finished my laptop report for feisty so want to do gutsy now
<coNP> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi coNP
<ubotu> New bug: #120944 in kdebase (main) "Transparency in Konsole isn't fluent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120944
<ubotu> New bug: #120945 in Ubuntu "Networ Admin GUI fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120945
<ubotu> New bug: #120946 in democracyplayer (universe) "[Merge]  Please merge democracyplayer 0.9.6-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120946
<ubotu> New bug: #120947 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTK 2.11.3 save dialog crashes application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120947
<ubotu> New bug: #120948 in Ubuntu "Printer used with previous versions of Ubuntu will not work under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120948
<ubotu> New bug: #120950 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager doesn't detect battery status on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120950
<ubotu> New bug: #120951 in firefox (main) "Double-extension of downloaded file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120951
<ubotu> New bug: #120952 in gnumeric (main) "R1C1 setting not saved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120952
<ubotu> New bug: #120953 in gnumeric (main) "F4 does nt work consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120953
<ubotu> New bug: #120954 in event-execflow (universe) "Please sync event-execflow 0.63-0.0 (universe) from debian-multimedia.org (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120954
<ubotu> New bug: #120956 in Ubuntu "synaptic:5843  GTK CRITICAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120956
<ubotu> New bug: #120955 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support/state-funcs:toggleAllWirelessStates() wrong on power/state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120955
<ubotu> New bug: #120957 in update-manager (main) "UpdateManager fails to fetch dist-upgrade tarball" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120957
<ubotu> New bug: #120958 in cupsys (main) "ppds aren't in the place where lpadmin expects them." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120958
<ubotu> New bug: #120959 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support: toggling bluetooth impossible on thinkpad T40p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120959
<ubotu> New bug: #120960 in kdevelop3 (universe) "kdevelop lookup declaration keyboard shorcut not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120960
<ubotu> New bug: #120961 in cupsys (main) "Gamma option no longer documented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120961
<ubotu> New bug: #120962 in firefox (main) "Firefox forgets unmaximised size when closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120962
<gnomefreak> dholbach: you have a sec? since seveas is gone for a while is there any talk about next CC meeting?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: asac just asked me
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<dholbach> gnomefreak: and I told him, that I'd ping the other members of the CC
<gnomefreak> i was thinking the 3 orig members
<gnomefreak> well 2 since sabfl isnt on much
<dholbach> hm?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> thinking of asking the 2 orig memebers of CC
<dholbach> the CC has 7 members
<dholbach> sabdfl was in the last meetings, I can remember
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #120967 in commons-beanutils (universe) "please sync commons-beanutils 1.7.0-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120967
<ubotu> New bug: #120969 in libcommons-digester-java (universe) "please sync libcommons-digester-java 1.7-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120969
<ubotu> New bug: #120971 in firefox (main) "Crash during firefox use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120971
<ubotu> New bug: #120966 in Ubuntu "crash beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120966
<ubotu> New bug: #120940 in emacs-snapshot "emacs-snapshot-gtk stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120940
<pochu> Apport spam!!
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> heya coNP!
<ubotu> New bug: #120964 in Ubuntu "Hangs while installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120964
<ubotu> New bug: #120965 in Ubuntu "Hangs while installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120965
* smcgraw is away: I'm away
* smcgraw is back (gone 00:00:37)
<ubotu> New bug: #120972 in albumshaper (universe) "Merge albumshaper 2.1-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120972
<ubotu> New bug: #120973 in wengophone (universe) "Can't retrieve MSN contacts list in wengophone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120973
<Knightlust> wow, someone's been very busy with apport'd bugs.
<pochu> It's automatic :)
* dholbach wonders how many people will unsubscribe from random -bugs@ lists after that :)
<coNP> they are not apport bugs, by the way
<ubotu> New bug: #120975 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox: Coverart-Plugin should have Option "Local Covers only"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120975
* pochu doesn't receive them from lists, but from 2 hug bugs :/
<ubotu> New bug: #120976 in polipo (universe) "Merge polipo 1.0.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120976
<ubotu> New bug: #120978 in Ubuntu "wifi card (prism54 module) isn't recognized on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120978
<ubotu> New bug: #120979 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_type_check_is_value_type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120979
<ubotu> New bug: #120980 in libcommons-modeler-java (universe) "please sync libcommons-modeler-java from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120980
<ubotu> New bug: #120981 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtkfilechooser segmentfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120981
<ubotu> New bug: #120982 in libjfreechart-java (universe) "please sync libjfreechart-java 1.0.2-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120982
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<calc> good morning
<Hobbsee> heya calc
<Hobbsee> calc: i have good news and bad news.
<calc> Hobbsee: oh?
<Hobbsee> calc: i figured out the problems with ooo - but lost ~/.kde in the process.
<calc> oh :\
<Hobbsee> calc: it seems that openoffice isnt taking the settings from the "gtk styles and fonts" section in system settings, at all
<calc> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> (and that opensymbol is messing up in openoffice)
<calc> ok
<Hobbsee> calc: no, i havent filed - i had to go to work.
<calc> ok np
* Hobbsee looks forward to when she can have her nice font back
<ubotu> New bug: #121001 in kdenetwork (main) "Gmail password problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121001
<ubotu> New bug: #121004 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] Wishlist: make use of compiz's video plugin by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121004
<jthomas> can anyone tell me why Launchpad won't accept my bug report?  It always says there is 1 error, but doesn't say where.  I have added text to make it acceptable length but it still won't take it.
<ubotu> New bug: #121007 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121007
<bdmurray> jthomas: still there?
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray
<jthomas> bdmurray: yes, sorry, i was in #Launchpad
<bdmurray> jthomas: did you get it resolved?
<jthomas> bdmurray: not yet
<bdmurray> howdy Hobbsee
<bdmurray> jthomas: what do you have in the "package" area?
<jthomas> bdmurray: someone there BjornT is looking into it a bit but I've not heard anything from him in a few minutes.  Its an Inkscape UI bug
<jthomas> bdmurray: package: Inkscape
<bdmurray> and the "I don't know radio button" is _not_ selected?
<jthomas> bdmurray: I've tried that too, but neither way functioned.  It tells me there is 1 error but nothing is highlighted.  I added more text in case there was a minimum limit (??) but itsn't still not accepting the report
<bdmurray> jthomas: I ran into something the other day where I had "I don't know" selected and text in the package box and it failed like that.
<bdmurray> i.e. it was still looking at the text in the package field even though I don't know was selected.
<jthomas> i've tried both; it auto-adds 'Inkscape' it seems, due to that being in the summary and in the body.  I've tried it all...
<bdmurray> If you could put a screenshot somewhere I'd be happy to look at it
<jthomas> bdmurray: it just took, no idea why.  Thanks for the help!
<jthomas> bdmurray: Bug #121009 fyi, thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121009 in inkscape "Inkscpe hints show HTML tags improperly (screenshot attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121009
<ubotu> New bug: #121009 in inkscape (main) "Inkscpe hints show HTML tags improperly (screenshot attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121009
<ubotu> New bug: #121010 in firefox (main) "Options not listed  in the firefox tools menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121010
<ubotu> New bug: #121011 in pidgin (main) "Main window size-up on e-mail alert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121011
<Hobbsee> debian bug #427742
<ubotu> Debian bug 427742 in libflac-dev "ecasound2.2 - FTBFS: /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libogg.la: No such file or directory" [Serious,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/427742
<ubotu> New bug: #121012 in gimp (main) "[Gutsy]  Gimp file open causes crash with gtk_file_system_path_is_local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121012
<ubotu> New bug: #121013 in wireless-tools (main) ""iwlist eth1 scan" segfaults with bcm43xx on ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121013
<ubotu> New bug: #121014 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121014
<ubotu> New bug: #121008 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes due to late invocation of g_thread_init" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121008
<ubotu> New bug: #120667 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "constant run-time errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120667
<ubotu> New bug: #120802 in gnome-app-install (main) "does not install upgrade" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120802
<ubotu> New bug: #121019 in Ubuntu "ubuntu smb share to another ubuntu pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121019
<bdmurray> calc: Have you looked at ooo crash reports much?  Is there enough to work on bug 103113?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103113 in openoffice.org "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103113
<ubotu> New bug: #121021 in gnome-panel (main) "problems with beryl and message "kill bonobo"(?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121021
<ubotu> New bug: #121022 in gpib (universe) "Merge gpib 3.2.06-3.2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121022
<calc> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #121024 in lvm2 (main) "Cannot create a raid1 lv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121024
<ubotu> New bug: #121025 in user-mode-linux (universe) "hostfs missing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121025
<ubotu> New bug: #121026 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager applet gone after upgrading to 0.6.5-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121026
<ubotu> New bug: #121027 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, std::_Identity<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::less<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::allocator<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> > >::erase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121027
<ubotu> New bug: #121028 in evolution (main) "evolution core on first (and all following) launch attempts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121028
<ubotu> New bug: #121029 in Ubuntu "can't change permissions from a file owned by root without going on command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121029
<ubotu> New bug: #121032 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session-logout does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121032
<ubotu> New bug: #121035 in pyinotify (universe) "Merge pyinotify 0.7.0-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121035
<ubotu> New bug: #121036 in cdrkit (main) "Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-840S won't write on 32x HS CDRW - 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121036
<ubotu> New bug: #121038 in debian-installer (main) "feisty alternate install stop at 85%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121038
<ubotu> New bug: #121041 in gnome-keyring (main) "secure passwords don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121041
<ubotu> New bug: #121040 in Ubuntu "mouse doesn't work after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121040
<ubotu> New bug: #121042 in Ubuntu "no sound at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121042
<Admiral_Chicago> calc: it logs you of X...restarts it basically
<calc> Admiral_Chicago: yea
<ubotu> New bug: #121045 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in _mod_enabled()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121045
<ubotu> New bug: #121047 in totem (main) "no sound when playing 3gp file in Totem Movie Player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121047
<ubotu> New bug: #121051 in gdm (main) "virtual desktops freeze on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121051
<bdmurray> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> bdmurray: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #121052 in Ubuntu "Sound Card is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121052
<ubotu> New bug: #121053 in pidgin (main) "Timestamps no longer appear " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121053
<ubotu> New bug: #121054 in Ubuntu "Problems with cdrom drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121054
<ubotu> New bug: #118519 in bluez-gnome "Dependency conflict with bluez-passkey-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118519
<ubotu> New bug: #121056 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Add EAPD support for additional IDT HDA codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121056
<ubotu> New bug: #121057 in totem (main) "totem browser plugin slider does not move while playing, and the mp3 file cannot be re-played." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121057
<calc> bug 107733
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107733 in openoffice.org "Word document renders incorrectly" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107733
<calc> ^ laughs at that bug, even different versions of MS Office render the file vastly differently
<calc> seb128: good evening
<seb128> hi calc
<ubotu> New bug: #121060 in Ubuntu "Dell printer driver not shown in printer install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121060
<ubotu> New bug: #121061 in totem (main) "totem will not display mp4 video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121061
<ubotu> New bug: #121062 in ntfs-config (universe) "ntfs-config doesn't recognize uuid fstab entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121062
<ubotu> New bug: #121064 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu do not see all physical memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121064
<ubotu> New bug: #121065 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121065
<ubotu> New bug: #121066 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "mkruntime.sh script is invalid sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121066
<ubotu> New bug: #121067 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper failed to build; try again?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121067
<ubotu> New bug: #121068 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo reports gutsy as lenny/sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121068
<ubotu> New bug: #121069 in Ubuntu "web-browser konqueror crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121069
<ubotu> New bug: #121070 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121070
<ubotu> New bug: #121071 in amarok (main) "With Kicker Media Control Applet, Amarok tooltip misbehaves" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121071
<ubotu> New bug: #121074 in udev (main) "symbol lookup error: /lib/udev/vol_id: undefined symbol: volume_id_get_label" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121074
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-19
<ubotu> New bug: #121081 in firefox (main) "Confirm dialog squeezed" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121081
<ubotu> New bug: #121082 in sane-backends (main) "USB scanner not detected due to Acces Denied on write to USB device by sane backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121082
<ubotu> New bug: #121083 in gtk2-engines (main) "emacs-snapshot-gtk fails with missing setColors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121083
<ubotu> New bug: #121084 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot drag+drop recent documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121084
<ubotu> New bug: #121085 in gnome-power-manager (main) "panasonic y5 hotkeys don't work properly (brightness)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121085
<ubotu> New bug: #121086 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Ubuntu Desktop Upgrade Fails with No Diagnostic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121086
<ubotu> New bug: #121087 in libmtp (main) "libmtp crashes (1.5 backport request)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121087
<ubotu> New bug: #121090 in evolution (main) "Evolution fails to download some gmail emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121090
<ubotu> New bug: #121088 in albumshaper (universe) "please sync albumshaper 2.1-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121088
<ubotu> New bug: #121091 in apache2 (main) "/var/run/apache2/ not created" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121091
<ubotu> New bug: #121092 in udev (main) "Network device reordering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121092
<ubotu> New bug: #121095 in asterisk (universe) "please sync asterisk 1:1.4.5~dfsg-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121095
<ubotu> New bug: #121096 in linux-meta (main) "request for nvidia 100 series driver in restricted-modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121096
<ubotu> New bug: #121097 in nufw (universe) "please sync nufw 2.2.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121097
<ubotu> New bug: #120938 in kdebase "kicker does not show up anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120938
<ubotu> New bug: #121099 in Ubuntu "username "hal" is reserved and cannot be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121099
<ubotu> New bug: #121100 in Ubuntu "Screensaver should be an option under "Power Management"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121100
<ubotu> New bug: #121105 in Ubuntu "Installed Ubuntu 7.04 - ran updates then sound did not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121105
<ubotu> New bug: #121106 in lilypond (universe) "midi2ly fails with RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module midi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121106
<ubotu> New bug: #121046 in firefox (main) "Uname: Linux cybernet 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Fri May 18 23:37:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121046
<nictuku> using KID_OUTPUT_PY=1, let's see
<ubotu> New bug: #121111 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<ubotu> New bug: #121110 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes at Gutsy(Urgent!!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121110
<ubotu> New bug: #121112 in udev (main) "Epson RX-530 multifunction printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121112
<ubotu> New bug: #121113 in grub (main) "After kernel upgrade acpi=off not put into grub menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121113
<ubotu> New bug: #121114 in Ubuntu "Gnome apps in Kubuntu blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121114
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 96544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96544 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash [@nsCOMPtr_base::assign_with_AddRef]  [@nsCSSSelector::Reset] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96544
<ubotu> New bug: #121115 in apport (main) "crashes when reporting some packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121115
<ubotu> New bug: #121116 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes expanding email list "To:"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121116
<ubotu> New bug: #121117 in Ubuntu "ethernet freezes at power on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121117
<ubotu> New bug: #121118 in ndiswrapper (main) "Fiesty 7.04 ndiswrapper helpfile misinformation " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121118
<ubotu> New bug: #121119 in gdm (main) "assertion `key_file != NULL' failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121119
<ubotu> New bug: #121120 in qtiplot (universe) "[Wishlist] Please import Qtiplot from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121120
<ubotu> New bug: #121121 in apport (main) "crashes with Permission denied: '/proc/5177/exe'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121121
<ubotu> New bug: #121122 in darcs (universe) "errors in documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121122
<ubotu> New bug: #121123 in metacity (main) "maximize/unmaximize doesn't restore window size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121123
<ubotu> New bug: #121124 in Ubuntu "Installing new version (Gutsy) next to old reformats swap; makes swap fail on boot in other OSs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121124
<ubotu> New bug: #121126 in compiz (main) "Gutsy - Shadows no long appear with Compiz on an ATI 7500 Mobility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121126
<ubotu> New bug: #121125 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Nvidia display driver problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121125
<ubotu> New bug: #121127 in tomboy (main) "dropdown button in the tag selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121127
<ubotu> New bug: #121129 in Ubuntu "hplip does not detect active printer on /dev/lp0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121129
<ubotu> New bug: #121130 in bash (main) "closed clear_console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121130
<ubotu> New bug: #121131 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "dpkg error involving libmjpegtools0c2a blocking apt et al." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121131
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> that's clearly a user error
<Hobbsee> then reject it
<crimsun> why is that suddenly a bug if non-Ubuntu repo(s) is(are) involved?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's not.  we cant change them.
<Hobbsee> rejected
<crimsun> by both of us, each with an explanation.
<crimsun> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121132 in ubiquity (main) "partition detection crashed during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121132
<coNP> happy (hug-8) day bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #121134 in thunderbird (main) "Memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121134
<ubotu> New bug: #121135 in compcomm-plugins-main (universe) "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121135
<ubotu> New bug: #121136 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when middle-clickin a bookmark folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121136
<dholbach> good morning
* Admiral_Chicago waves on his way to bed.
<dholbach> nightie Admiral_Chicago
<thekorn> morning dholbach, how are you?
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: very good - I just registered my first car ever - I'm getting ready for holidays (in August ;-))
<dholbach> thekorn:  how are you?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: woo!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hiya dholbach :)
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm little tired, have been in leibzig yesterday, on our way back home we had a lot of traffic because of that horrible crash
<dholbach> urg :/
<ubotu> New bug: #121139 in spectemu (multiverse) "does not load from tap and tzx files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121139
<ubotu> New bug: #121140 in evolution (main) ""Help" is inoperative. I can't find  how to set up multiple mail accounts like ashaver@hawaiiancondos.com,shaverl002@hawaii.rr.com.nh2z@flex.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121140
<ubotu> New bug: #121141 in firefox (main) "pci bugs bios 81 49945000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121141
<ubotu> New bug: #121142 in kdevelop (universe) "When launched, kdevelop uses 100% of cpu time for about 2 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121142
<ubotu> New bug: #121143 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon  7.10 Tribe 1 is unable to mount NTFS or FAT32 disks." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121143
<mattyv> Hi, just wondering what to do. Bug #110390 has two issues reported. One of these issues is a duplicate bug of #72262, how should #110390 be labeled? As a dup?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110390 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org Base Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110390
<ubotu> New bug: #121145 in fmit (universe) "Please sync fmit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121145
<ubotu> New bug: #121147 in debian-edu (universe) "Please sync debian-edu (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121147
<ubotu> New bug: #121148 in duplicity (universe) "Merge duplicity 0.4.2-16 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121148
<ubotu> New bug: #121150 in Ubuntu "Wrong locale setting when choose Hong Kong as the location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121150
<ubotu> New bug: #121149 in tomboy (main) "tags: remove the "+" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121149
<mattyv> Another question. Gutsy's version of OOo has fixed bug #72262, but the problem still exists for Edgy and Feisty. Should the bug be marked Fix Released or not? The upstream version from Debian has already been marked Fix Released
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72262 in openoffice.org "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72262
<ubotu> New bug: #121151 in kolab-webadmin (universe) "Merge kolab-webadmin 2.1.0-20070510-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121151
<ubotu> New bug: #121152 in hydrogen (universe) "Merge hydrogen 0.9.3-4 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121152
<ubotu> New bug: #121153 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  NetworkManager updates breaks network-manager-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121153
<mattyv> Hi, just wondering what to do. Bug #110390 has two issues reported. One of these issues is a duplicate bug of #72262, the other issue might be a dup but not of 72262. How should #110390 be labeled? As a dup?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110390 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org Base Problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110390
<ubotu> New bug: #121155 in filezilla (universe) "Memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121155
<asac> dholbach: thekorn: for me it looks like the bughelper results have regressed: e.g. firefox.html is created in place and not to temporary location and copied over once its finished
<asac> e.g. i see firefox.html growing over time
<asac> which was fixed some time ago iirc
<ubotu> New bug: #121156 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121156
<ubotu> New bug: #121157 in Ubuntu "Dataloss on fat32 partion when windows is in hibernation mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121157
<pochu> asac: you've set Bug #26436 to 'In progress', but the mozilla bug hasn't been touched since iwj reported it in Febraury 2006... Am I missing anything?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26436 in firefox "gtkmozembed crashs with python" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26436
<asac> pochu: no problem ... In Progress is associated in mozillateam with the task "review upstream bug regularly"
<asac> pochu: its just "In Progress" for Ubuntu task
<pochu> Oh, I see.
<pochu> I don't the MozillaTeam's bug policy, so I was wondering what I was missing ;)
<pochu> asac: something new regarding listen crash? :)
<asac> pochu: maybe read our procedures: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> pochu: should be pretty quick read
* pochu looks
<ubotu> New bug: #121158 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m should use Composite to dim the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121158
<ubotu> New bug: #121159 in tomboy (main) "tomboy>tools>SavAsHtml->FF is running. Must Close!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121159
<asac> pochu: e.g. States explains ... while tags just gives short summary and provides quick links to get access to bugs associated with the task of that tag
<ubotu> New bug: #121160 in kdebase (main) "Panel too small in dualhead setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121160
<asac> pochu: i see that In Progress is not yet documented (e.g. review regularly and ensure that upstream is still on-track)
<thekorn> asac: your are right, bughelper-cron on dholbach's server creates the result "in place",
<thekorn> i think he iis working on that script
<asac> thekorn: ok ... just wanted to raise awareness, because this was definitly once fixed and its a moving target for us
<asac> hard to get the complete picture
<asac> dholbach: would be unblocking for us if you could fix this with high prio :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121161 in gnome-terminal (main) "scim-chewing will crash GNOME terminal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121161
<ubotu> New bug: #121165 in initramfs-tools (main) "/dev/.initramfs/progress_state is corrupted at shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121165
<ubotu> New bug: #121167 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox doesn't scrobble correctly tracks to lastfm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121167
<dholbach> asac: looking at it now
<asac> dholbach: cool :)
<dholbach> although 'blocking' is a bit harsh, no? :)
<asac> hehe ... hey its hard for me to get a full file ... i mean i worked today 3 hours through a 24k file and thought i was done ... but then ;)
<asac> dholbach: so it blocks me somehow :-D ... though nothing i will remember i guess ;)
<asac> dholbach: its just that we are today and maybe tomorrow doing bug days in mozillateam :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> they are not generated 'in place'
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/.prepare/
<dholbach> what I can do is run the cron job less often
<asac> hmmm ... why do files with a size of about 4.0K pop up there sometimes?
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> but they are put in .prepare and moved over from there
<asac> dholbach: why not run in endless loop instead of cronjob?
<asac> i mean otherwise you get races ... and its hard to tune the timing .)
<dholbach> I'll think about it
<dholbach> I'll run it every 3h from now on
<dholbach> and think about an 'endless solution'
<asac> ok ... if that is good enough for ffox :)
<asac> dholbach: you can also run every 15 minutes and look if there is a lock file somewhere
<dholbach> no, I'm not going to run it every 15 minutes :)
<dholbach> there are bzr locks alone already
<dholbach> it makes no sense
<asac> dholbach: 15 minutes + lock is kind of fail-safe endless loop
<asac> :)
<dholbach> I'll think abou it
<dholbach> the service as it is, is just a demo
<dholbach> it's quick and dirty
<asac> yeah
<dholbach> the proper solution should be drafted cleverly
<asac> anyway ... usefull
<dholbach> so I don't want to put too much time into fixing the demo
<asac> i found a bunch of triaging bugs ... that otherwise would have rotten for a long time
<dholbach> if anybody wants5 to test it on his machine and has improvements as patches, that's fine
<dholbach> but we should rather start brainstorming about a clever service very very soon
<asac> yeah
<asac> dholbach: we first should try to sync our ideas ... i have the opinion that we have quite different ideas on what this "centralized bughelper" job should do ... and what it would be useful for.
<asac> align our ideas i mean :)
<dholbach> yes, makes perfect sense
<asac> dholbach: if you schedule such a meeting ... let me know
<asac> dholbach: maybe we can even do a conference call after we did the initial some initial chat
<ubotu> New bug: #121168 in baobab (universe) "Baobab (Disk usage analyser) reports the total diskspace incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121168
* asac back to core tasks
<dholbach_> asac: will do
<ubotu> New bug: #121169 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Not shown in devhelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121169
<ubotu> New bug: #121170 in dia (main) "dia crashed before save dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121170
<ubotu> New bug: #121171 in gnome-vfs (universe) "No "File System" bookmark in GtkFileChooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121171
<ubotu> New bug: #121173 in vte (main) "Last line disappears when switching tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121173
<ubotu> New bug: #121174 in nautilus (main) "file copy special caracter fat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121174
<ubotu> New bug: #121175 in Ubuntu "VGA K8N890 graphics driver not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121175
<ubotu> New bug: #121176 in Ubuntu ""Play audio CD in Kaffeine" crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121176
<ubotu> New bug: #121177 in Ubuntu "Cannot play audio CD in amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121177
<ubotu> New bug: #121178 in gnome-games (main) "Mines: After being bombed getting a highscore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121178
<ubotu> New bug: #121181 in pygtk (main) "python-gtk2-doc should depend on python-gobject-doc" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121181
<ubotu> New bug: #121179 in Ubuntu "Updated Ubuntu 7.04 and no longer mounts additional hard drives and files automatically." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121179
<ubotu> New bug: #121180 in pureadmin (universe) "fails to save user configuration (clicking save does nothing)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121180
<ubotu> New bug: #121184 in Ubuntu "Graphic error Panasonic y5 Intel Mobile 945" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121184
<ubotu> New bug: #121185 in Ubuntu "On window resize the Gtk+ slider control is not resized correctly with Qt theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121185
<ubotu> New bug: #121186 in tomboy "Passing command-line arguments in .server files is deprecated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121186
<ubotu> New bug: #121188 in mod-mono (universe) "Broken dependencies in Edgy universe repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121188
<calc> bugs bugs go away :P
<Hobbsee> calc: fix them, then :P
<pochu> calc: As long as they're not in OOo... ;)
<calc> i average 3 new bugs on OOo per day
<calc> with ~ 500 open so it will take a while to get that under control
<calc> bug 106531 looks interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106531 in openoffice.org "[Feisty]  OpenOffice.org can't read UTF-8 filenames" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106531
<calc> kde breaks OOo
<ubotu> New bug: #121190 in Ubuntu "can not run upgrade'W:Duplicate sources." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121190
<bdmurray> crimsun: What were you saying about Toshiba Satellites the other day?
<ubotu> New bug: #121191 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "bug.status and bug.importance return "None" and "None" when the bugs status is tracked in a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121191
<ubotu> New bug: #121192 in qemu (universe) "Cannot install Debian or Ubuntu Server Edition 7.04 (64-bit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121192
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: they do hellish things w.r.t sound.
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I remember that much. ;)  I'm trying to figure out if they should be duped or rejected or . . . .
<ScottK> calc: Since openoffice.org-kde is part of the openoffice.org source package, I'd say openopenoffice.org is broken all by itself with no help from KDE.
<gnomefreak> mvo: i upgraded apt :( it is removing adept stuff atm
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade didnt hold back
<mvo> gnomefreak: adept is not yet rebuild, it failed to build for me
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mvo> haven't had time to fix that yet
<mvo> sorry
<gnomefreak> thats ok
<calc> ScottK: heh true :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121196 in tk8.4 (main) "wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121196
<ubotu> New bug: #121197 in firefox (main) "Print Preview hangs up on big documents from Wikipedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121197
<ubotu> New bug: #121198 in firefox (main) "firefox print margins borked." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121198
<heno> Please note the change in bug states that takes effect tomorrow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023836.html
<Hobbsee> heno: yay!
<heno> Hobbsee: I'm glad it's well received :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> well, i was part of the discussions at UDS about it, so it's hardly new
<Hobbsee> not that i had much of a say, of course
<ogra> yippie, wontfix is back
<Hobbsee> :D
* Hobbsee gets to use it on lots of kde bugs now :)
<ogra> :)
<Hobbsee> heno: do wontfix bugs still show up in the counts?
<heno> Hobbsee: dunno
<ubotu> New bug: #121202 in firefox (main) "Freezing Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121202
<ubotu> New bug: #121203 in udev (main) "Ubuntu has stopped recognizing my ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121203
<mikkael> nobody seems to take care of nicotine bugs
<mikkael> id like to know if it's only not working on this machine or in general (on gutsy)
<bdmurray> mikkael: how is it "not working"?
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi, I'm looking at your bugreport (bug 121191)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121191 in python-launchpad-bugs "bug.status and bug.importance return "None" and "None" when the bugs status is tracked in a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121191
<thekorn> bdmurray: what output do you expect?
<bdmurray> thekorn: ideally that it would return the status for each task
<mikkael> bdmurray: see here http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1299
<mikkael> i only get a content-less window titled nicotine
<bdmurray> mikkael: which specific version?
<mikkael> 1.2.8 on from gutsy repos
<bdmurray> 'dpkg -l nicotine' is more informative
<mikkael> 1.2.8+dfsg-1 to be more prec
<bdmurray> it launches for me but I have no config file
<mikkael> doesnt need one, it should create one after your inputs
<bdmurray> what happens if you move your config out of the way does it launch then?
<mikkael> you mean the .nicotine folder ?
<bdmurray> I guess, I'm not really familiar with nicotine
<mikkael> exactly the same
<mikkael> i'd file a bug (already did file the apport generated bug). but there seems to be nobody to care about
<bdmurray> what gives you that impression?
<mikkael> same terminal output
<bdmurray> I meant that nobody cares about it
<mikkael> this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nicotine/
<bdmurray> It looks like nicotine is auto-synced from debian have you looked at their bug tracker?
<mikkael> nope, didnt know that
<bdmurray> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?which=pkg&data=nicotine&archive=no&version=&dist=unstable
<mikkael> yes, no bug reported at the latest version
<mikkael> so what can i do ? talk to debian's maintainer or talk to the nicotine developer ?
<mikkael> file another bug, since my output now is different to that apport reported ?
<bdmurray> I would file a bug about it at debian's bug tracker and it is possible to "link" bugs to upstream bug trackers
<bdmurray> so then link your bug in launchpad to the debian bug
<mikkael> i think my english is not appropriate :P
<ubotu> New bug: #121189 in apt (main) "can not run upgrade'W:Duplicate sources." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121189
<ubotu> New bug: #121205 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "no spellcheck in default install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121205
<bdmurray> mikkael: I'm happy to help
<mikkael> bdmurray: well could you add missing information to this email im gonna to send to submit@bugs.debian.org: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1300 ?
<bdmurray> mikkael: this had some additional information http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1299 in lines 2 and 3
<mikkael> this disappeared after removing  .nicotine folder
<bdmurray> okay, cool.
<bdmurray> it looks good - here is some additional information about forwarding upstream
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-ab0eb9d7731fa877b5fc866eedc4c312dab50ee7
<mikkael> i feel weird sending this mail to debian as ubuntuuser
<bdmurray> "Much of the software in Ubuntu is not actually written by us. We package many pieces of free and open source software, collect them in a distribution, and integrate them. As such, many bugs are actually in programs we've never written."
<bdmurray> I don't think there is a reason to feel weird.  You might check and see if there is a nicotine bug tracker and use that directly though.
<ubotu> New bug: #121206 in update-manager (main) "update crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121206
<mikkael> email sent, now i have to wait for it to show on debian bug tracker, then link it ?
<bdmurray> yes, or wait for the reply e-mail with bug number
<ubotu> New bug: #121207 in gcc-3.4 (main) "[Feisty]  Dangling symlink in amd64 libg2c0-dev package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121207
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, in a bug like #121206 , is there enough information?
<rbs-tito> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/121206
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121206 in update-manager "update crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: looking
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: it is not clear to me exactly what you were doing.  were you updating _to_ gutsy or performing an update in gutsy?
<rbs-tito> It isn't my bug report, I am just fairly new to the bugsquad team and I'm not sure whether this should be needs indo
<rbs-tito> *info
<bdmurray> mvo: what do you think?
<rbs-tito> Surely there should be some replication instructions
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yes, information about what exact steps they took to get that crash would be helpful
<rbs-tito> OK
<poningru_> if I have a bug that I'm pretty sure is in either the kernel or the driver of sym53c8xx
<poningru_> where should I put it?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: is there a particular reason why you picked that bug to work on?
<poningru_> in feisty
<rbs-tito> I've also been helping this one along, #120853 , I've uploaded a modified source file and assigned it to the desktop bugs team. Is that all that needs to be done?
<bdmurray> poningru_: linux-source-2.6.20
<poningru_> linux-source-2.6.20?
<poningru_> excellent thanks
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I just saw it on the newest bugs, and thought I might ask the question as I've never encountered a report like that before.
<bdmurray> poningru_: that is the kernel version for feisty
<bdmurray> bug 120853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120853 in desktop-effects "Repeated word in error message" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120853
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: bug #120853 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects/+bug/120853
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: a patch would be better than modifying than a different version of the whole file
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Like a debian package?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I don't know anything about packaging, I can code but not make packages.
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: not a whole package but a diff of the 2 files.  I'm looking for some documentation
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<rbs-tito> Thanks, I'll read up on that
<bdmurray> see the Generating a patch section
<ubotu> New bug: #121212 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object>, std::_Identity<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::less<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> >, std::allocator<boost::intrusive_ptr<gnash::as_object> > >::erase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121212
<bdmurray> it is probable that development on desktop-effects.c is continuing and with a patch it will be easier to import your change
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Ok, so I've got a copy of the source from apt. Do i add a new file in the patch directory?
<mikkael> bdmurray: the bug on debian was closed with explanation: Sorry, but Debian packages are not meant to be used with Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> mikkael: what?
<mikkael> yes
<bdmurray> go ahead and link to it anyway and I'll check it out after lunch
<mikkael> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=429718
<mikkael> i linked it, but its closed now
<bdmurray> mikkael: okay, thanks.  sorry about that
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: How do I tell which patch system is used for this package?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: it looks like you will want to make a copy of the desktop-effects directory, make the change in the copy and then execute diff between the two
<rbs-tito> Ah right, I just run diff with the right parameters and it will create a patch?
<bdmurray> that is correct
<bdmurray> then add that to the bug report
<bdmurray> I'm off to lunch bbiab
<bdmurray> let me know and I'll be happy to look at ti
<rbs-tito> OK, I've made  patch file. I just upload this .patch file to launchpad right?
<rbs-tito> I've created a .patch file, do I need to just upload this or do I need to put it into the debian/patches directory ?
<ubotu> New bug: #121214 in Ubuntu "Gutsy(beta) install did not recognise other Linux distros on disk, ie they do not appear in GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121214
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: just add the patch file to the bug report
<rbs-tito> ok
<rbs-tito> Do I set it to fix comitted?
<bdmurray> no, fix committed means it is available for others which is not the case yet
<rbs-tito> So leave it as confirmed?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yes
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Should it be assigned to desktop bugs ?
<rbs-tito> oh, nobody according to that wiki
<bdmurray> your patch seems to have some extraneous stuff though
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Such as?
<bdmurray> everything below http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akNJ6S2UqsE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcrunchgear%2Ecom%2F2007%2F06%2F18%2Ftransformers%2Dfan%2Dcostumes%2Dcreative%2Ddorks%2Din%2Ddisguise%2F
<bdmurray> whoops, not that
<bdmurray> eveything below diff -Nur desktop-effects-0.7.1.dist/desktop-effects.c~ desktop-effects-0.7.1/desktop-effects.c~
<bdmurray> was your editor still open when you ran diff?
<rbs-tito> I don't think it was
<bdmurray> maybe remove the .c~ files and run diff again
<rbs-tito> So it should only go to line 12 ?
<bdmurray> yes
<rbs-tito> Can I just cut everything else out of the file?
<calc> good afternoon
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yes, that would work too
<calc> bdmurray: that video is cool
<bdmurray> well, that's good.
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Did you get that file transfer?
<bdmurray> calc: I'm glad my unintended paste was entertaining
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: hmm?
<rbs-tito> I've just offered to send a file, are you getting it?
<bdmurray> no, just put it on some paste site
<rbs-tito> http://pastebin.ca/577035
<rbs-tito> I know why the first one was dodgy, I used gedit, lol!
<bdmurray> heh, looks good now
<rbs-tito> ok, upload this one?
<rbs-tito> Right
<rbs-tito> I think its done
<rbs-tito> According to that guide I am now meant to find a developer
<bdmurray> cool, thanks for your work
<bdmurray> check on #ubuntu-devel then
<bdmurray> or there may be a desktop-effects channel I forget
<bdmurray> calc: have you seen bug 80447?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80447 in openoffice.org "Impress crashes when searching help" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80447
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: also it is possible to remove your previous "bad" patch
<rbs-tito> How?
<rbs-tito> oh done
<bdmurray> on the left hand side there is a gray "Bug attachements" box expand that and then click edit
<asac> pochu: isnt't this somehow the same backtrace we see for listen: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/1512669/bt ?
<ubotu> New bug: #121216 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "using lsi20160b-f in feisty with external scsi hdds, very slow read/write " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121216
<ubotu> New bug: #121217 in evolution (main) "Package the OpenChange plugin for evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121217
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I've just posted in that IRC channel, should I leave it at that or contact one of the desktop-effects developers?
<pochu> asac: looks a bit similar, yes: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8024554/gdb-listen.txt
<asac> pochu: did LD_LIBRARY_PATH fix this?
<pochu> Not for listen. It's already set.
<pochu> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox python -OO /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"
<bdmurray> pochu - did you know who to contact about a desktop-effects patch?
<pochu> Probably mvo.
<pochu> Amaranth also knows compiz & co, though he can't sponsor, since he isn't a developer...
<asac> pochu: but the testcase i have to test python binding gtkmozembed doesn't crash with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<bdmurray> which mvo though?
<pochu> bdmurray: lol ^_^
<bdmurray> I see 3 here. ;)
<asac> pochu: just to confirm: you did try to build the exact same package in feisty? no crash?
<rbs-tito> There is an mvo in -devel at the moment
<calc> bdmurray: looking at the bug
<pochu> asac: I'll rebuild it later tonight, but when it started to crash in gutsy, it was the same version...
<Nafallo> bdmurray: they are all the same Michael :-)
<calc> bdmurray: grr yea appears that is a valid bug, a little surprised impress in gutsy is still so buggy though
<asac> pochu: please try:
<asac> sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/python -OO /usr/lib/listen/listen.py "$@"
<calc> bdmurray: looks like rene claims it is fixed in debian
<pochu> asac: it starts, let's see whether it crashes or not.
<pochu> asac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pochu> YOU FIXED IT!
* pochu hugs asac!
* pochu hugs asac again!!
<asac> yeah ... lets please track down ... what environment was missing?
<calc> bdmurray: can you check on the debian version (when you have time) and reopen the bug in debbugs if it is still there too
<asac> e.g. run-mozilla.sh sets up lot of environment
<mvo2_> oh joy! I love my isp
<asac> pochu: i would be curious to know what caused this problem
<mvo2_> bdmurray: what was that about a desktop-effects patch?
<pochu> asac: me too ;)
<pochu> asac: let me see at run-mozilla :)
<asac> pochu: look in run-mozilla.sh
<bdmurray> rbs-tito wrote a patch for desktop-effects - it is a string change
<asac> dump env before the program is executed
<asac> so you can see how the environment is setup
<bdmurray> calc: okay
<calc> bdmurray: debian version 2.2.1~rc3-1 claims to fix it
<ubotu> New bug: #121220 in bochs (universe) "Build Dep not properly specified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121220
<bdmurray> calc: right updating now I think
<bdmurray> mvo2_: it was bug 102853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102853 in openoffice.org "[apport]  package openoffice.org-gtk failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 102847)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102847 in openoffice.org "[apport]  package openoffice.org failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102847
<bdmurray> er, bug 120853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120853 in desktop-effects "Repeated word in error message" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120853
<bdmurray> that's it!
<asac> pochu: in run-mozilla.sh there is already a section to dump environment
<asac> pochu: in if [ "$moz_debug" -eq 1 ] 
<asac> pochu: maybe remove the if ... or set moz_debug to 1 :)
<asac> pochu: ok out ... bbl
<mvo2_> bdmurray: thanks, looking
<calc> bdmurray: looks like debian has 2.2.1-2 now so hopefully it is fixed for them now
<calc> bdmurray: ubuntu's is older but still within when it should have been fixed by debian
<pochu_> asac: sorry, got disconnected. Will check the env later, have to leave now.
<bdmurray> calc: hunh because I checked it gutsy this morning and it still died
<rbs-tito> mvo2_: Was I successful?
<mvo2_> rbs-tito: the patch looks good, I need to look at desktop-effects anyway to see if there is a new upstream version. then I will apply it
* bdmurray hugs rbs-tito
* rbs-tito hugs bdmurray and mvo2_
<calc> bdmurray: so the timeline is this:
<calc> debian claims to be fixed
<calc> ubuntu version is updated
<calc> debian updates to a newer version
<calc> ubuntu is still broken
<calc> ubuntu's broken version is based off the version in debian that claims to have already been fixed
<calc> so if debian is really fixed then we need to update OOo in Ubuntu and see if that resolves the issue as well
<calc> because if debian is fixed either something in ubuntu build is broken or they didn't actually fix it until a later version than what debbugs claims it was fixed in
<crimsun> bdmurray: The A13* and P1* series are known to have miscompiled DSDTs, which have caused ACPI issues
<bdmurray> okay, so an a200 should be fine then?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you can never say whether a Toshiba Satellite will be ok, but you can nearly always say whether it will be broken.
<crimsun> In this particular instance, you need to look at `dmesg`.  If the DSDT contents contain "MSFT", it needs to be passed through Intel's compiler before it can be verified to work
<calc> bugs 116855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116855 in openoffice.org "Cannot open the attached file. If macros are disabled, it will loop indefinetely, if enabled, it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116855
<calc> bdmurray: can you look at that bug and see if OOo even tries to enable macros on that file?
<calc> bdmurray: doesn't even ask for me
<bdmurray> man lp attachments scare me
<calc> bdmurray: eh?
<bdmurray> Offending + colon ?
<calc> lol
<calc> lmao
<calc> not just colon... colon residence
<calc> people staying in colons ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #121224 in Ubuntu "Network interface becomes unstailble and then the machinge " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121224
<bdmurray> OOo did not ask about enabling macros
<calc> bdmurray: ok i'm going to ask the user about it, i think the macros are either more broken than he reported or his file is broken
<bdmurray> calc: the impress searching should be fixed in OOo experimental on debian right?
<rbs-tito> OK, I'm taking on bug 121220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121220 in bochs "Build Dep not properly specified" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121220
<bdmurray> calc: If so I'm ran into a mess of dependencies trying to install experimental OOo on debian sid.
<mikkael> bdmurray: what should i do with Bug #120254 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #121225 in Ubuntu "Apple WWDC 2007 video stream fails to play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121225
<ubotu> New bug: #121226 in update-manager (main) "Update manager crashes at dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120254 in nicotine "nicotine does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120254
<mikkael> remember the nicotine/debian problem
<mikkael> did i link it correct ?
<rbs-tito> OK, I think i've patched bug 121220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121220 in bochs "Build Dep not properly specified" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121220
<pochu> rbs-tito: instead of adding it to "Depends", add it to "Build-Depends" ;)
<rbs-tito> pochu: Oh... Leave depends how it was?
<pochu> I think so.
<bdmurray> mikkael: yes, it is linked correctly the statuses are updated daily
<mikkael> but the debian maintainer closed this one
<ogra> pochu, well, it has docbook-utils in Build-Depends-Indep and libx11-dev in Build-Depends already, i'd really poke the reporter for more info
<pochu> rbs-tito: read that ^
<rbs-tito> Ah right, I tried compiling and I needed xorg-dev
<pochu> After doing 'sudo apt-get build-dep bochs'?
<rbs-tito> apt-get source bochs, then running ./configure
<rbs-tito> oh right, i see where you are coming from
<pochu> But build-deps doesn't install it (just tried)
<pochu> ogra: so that's not enough (for xorg-dev)
<pochu> Neither for docbook.
<rbs-tito> So the package should have xorg-dev instead of libx11 ?
<pochu> rbs-tito: so go ahead with your patch :-)
<rbs-tito> docbook is OK though, surely? or is docbook-utils not enough?
<rbs-tito> http://pastebin.ca/577226 Is this alright?
<rbs-tito> No, wait I did that wrong
<rbs-tito> pochu: Does "Docbook" and "xorg-dev" need to be added to the deps?
<rbs-tito> Right, bug sorted :D
<gnomefreak> mvo_: is it possible to add a warning to apt stating something about have mixed repos (edgy and feisty together or what not feisty and gutsy) i know stupid request but i had a few people say that its supported because ubuntu doesnt warn you not to use them
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> mvo2_: ^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #121228 in network-manager (main) "Segfault retrieving passphrase for WiFi network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121228
<ubotu> New bug: #121229 in xfce4-radio-plugin (universe) "New upstream release (0.2.1)" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121229
<ubotu> New bug: #121231 in openoffice.org (main) "Extra line feeds on opening OOo document in Word or Abiword" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121231
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know when an update for bug 84007 will be released?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84007 in gnome-media "Cannot edit audio profiles without closing the list" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84007
<ubotu> New bug: #121234 in democracyplayer (universe) "Merge democracyplayer 0.9.6-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121234
<ubotu> New bug: #121235 in firefox (main) "home icon loads 2nd copy of existing open windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121235
<mikkael> ha thats a nice one
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(ScottK/#ubuntu-bugs) Unfortunately that leaves a lot of people actually fixing bugs out.
(ScottK/#ubuntu-bugs) Not the way to make it easy to contribute.
<ubotu> New bug: #121259 in dpatch (main) "dpatch must depend on dpkg-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121259
<rbs-tito> I'm working on a firefox bug, are the .js files written in javascript?
<rbs-tito> http://www.pastebin.ca/577581 I have added the part starting with line 2, would this code work for adding a trailing slash to firefox bookmarks? It is in the addbookmark.js source file in firefox for bug 120720
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120720 in firefox "Bookmark image icons" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120720
<rbs-tito> make that http://www.pastebin.ca/577585
<ubotu> New bug: #121260 in devscripts (main) "devscripts must depend on fakeroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121260
<calc> anyone happen to know what package MgOpen Cosmetica font is in?
<calc> duh i found it, heh /me hands himself apt-cache search
<rbs-tito> this is scary, recompiling mozilla!
<rbs-tito> *firefox
<rbs-tito> I want to check if my patch works
<calc> should security bugs be marked as critical?
<bdmurray> not necessarily
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: If my firefox patch works do I upload a .patch file, the same way I did with the others?
<bdmurray> probably - the mozilla team does have their own workflow though
<calc> ok
<calc> i marked the one outstanding security bug in ooo as critical
<calc> probably good to set it that way to make it stand out more
<rbs-tito> Ah well, If I do it I'm sure they will be able to suss it out
<calc> and it needs fixing asap so critical kind of implies that ;)
<pochu> calc: also, if there's a CVE about it, you can mark it as security and mention the CVE
<rbs-tito> Running diff on firefox is going to take years
<keescook> calc: have you chated with doko about doing builds with the fix for that OOo CVE?
<ubotu> New bug: #121262 in openssh (main) "ssh-copy-id is out-of-date" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121262
<rbs-tito> compiling firefox is like pulling teeth
<calc> Hobbsee: good evening
<Hobbsee> hi calc
<calc> Hobbsee: i think i managed to successfully triage around 110 bugs or so on OOo
<calc> and close maybe ~ 50 but not really sure
<Hobbsee> calc: yay!
<calc> at least 20+ anyway, i didn't keep good track
<calc> the overall number of bugs went down ~ 41 or so over that time period including new bugs filed
* calc bbl gone to dinner
<ubotu> New bug: #121264 in Ubuntu "graphics acceleration is disabled on second X session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121264
<ubotu> New bug: #121265 in logwatch (universe) "logwatch should depend on exim4 instead of exim (which is exim3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121265
<ubotu> New bug: #121266 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice does not start: abnormal early exit ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121266
<pdenapo> Hi
<rbs-tito> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #121267 in update-manager (main) "a fatal error of dist-upgrade at Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121267
<pdenapo> I'm a bit disappointed by a bug in ubuntu: that it can't detect the serial mouse
<pdenapo> the problem is reported at launchpad
<pdenapo> it's important for the usability
<pdenapo> but nobody seems to care
<Hobbsee> does it have enough information?
<pdenapo> I would sugest to add an option at boot time for using a serial mouse
<Hobbsee> is it in the right place?
<pdenapo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/9068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 9068 in xorg "Serial mice are not autodetected" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<pdenapo> I mean, for advanced users like myself
<pdenapo> of course I can edit the xorg.conf file by hand and kill the X server process
<pdenapo> but it makes no sense to ask newbbies to do that
<pdenapo> and in my county (Argentina) computers with serial mouse are still common
<Hobbsee> i thought it already *did* detect serial mice
<Hobbsee> did mine, last i checked
<pdenapo> I've tested Ubuntu 7.04 and Kubuntu 7.04
<pdenapo> and knoppix for example, does it fine
<pdenapo> if the serial mouse fails to be detected, you cannot really use the live cd
<pdenapo> that's why the bug is really serious
<pdenapo> I think that autodection is great when it works
<pdenapo> but can be catastrofic when it happends to fail
<pdenapo> so I would suggest to add an option at boottime to bypass it
<Hobbsee> erk.
* Hobbsee has actually looked at the bug now
<Hobbsee> (darn getting pinged in 2 channels at the same time)
<Hobbsee> pdenapo: i'd probably bring that up on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<pdenapo> Hobbsee: I've tried to send a mail to ubuntu-devel
<pdenapo> but as it is a closed mailing list
<pdenapo> my mail was rejected
<Hobbsee> moderated or rejected?
<pdenapo> rejected by the moderator
<Hobbsee> did they give a reason?
<ajmitch> ubuntu-devel-discuss then
<pdenapo> he sugest me to send it there
<Hobbsee> then did you send it there?
<pdenapo> however, I've done so... and I can't see my mail there
<ScottK> pdenapo: Did you subscribe to the list?
<pdenapo> no
<pdenapo> I'm not a ubuntu developer
<ScottK> pdenapo: devel-discuss is an open list.  You need to subscribe or your mail gets moderated.
<ubotu> New bug: #121269 in firefox (main) "certain youtube videos dont work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121269
<pdenapo> I'm just wanted to point-oout one issue
<pdenapo> I would apreciate if you could bring this issue in the ubuntu-devel list
<pdenapo> I think that it is important for a distribution which goal is to be user-friendly
<Hobbsee> i think it's been shown that it's inappropriate for the ubuntu-devel list, maybe?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> pdenapo: i'd probably wait till european day, then ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> if you dont want to send it to a ML.
<pdenapo> european day?
<pdenapo> what's that?
<Hobbsee> devel-discuss sometimes takes a while for the moderation queue to clear, too
<ajmitch> business hours in europe
<Hobbsee> ...the day in europe.
<pdenapo> ah.. ok
<Hobbsee> @now germany
<Hobbsee> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: June 20 2007, 03:19:49 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 18 hours 40 minutes
<pdenapo> thank you all for your help
<pdenapo> I think that the development list should?'t be so closed...
<pdenapo> this doesn't happend with other projects
<Hobbsee> it happened because people abused it.
<Hobbsee> and that's why -devel-discuss exists
<pdenapo> it somewhat frustrating that just making a comment that could be useful for the improvement of Ubuntu is so hard
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ubotu> New bug: #121272 in xen-tools (universe) "xentools in feisty creates broken debootstrap'ed images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121272
<ubotu> New bug: #121273 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel panic with dm-crypt/luks + lvm + xfs + ubuntu kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121273
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #121274 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "Gutsy fails to start X with fglrx / ATI Express 200M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121274
* crimsun had no idea gutsy shipped with warty's l-r-m
<Hobbsee> haha
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121275 in Ubuntu "Opening PCMan File Manager 0.3.2.2 Causes My Desktop to Alter and Lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121275
<ubotu> New bug: #121276 in Ubuntu "Quando se inicia o aMule as vezes ele no fica no systemtray, mas sim na rea de trabalho." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121276
<ubotu> New bug: #121277 in firefox (main) "gusty firefox memory corruption warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121277
<ubotu> New bug: #121278 in ghostscript (main) "When navigating to folder with .eps a process "gs" will launch and consume apprx. 85% of physical memory and slow computer to crawling. (dup-of: 108159)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121278
<ubotu> New bug: #121279 in totem (main) "Totem playback choppy with H264" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121279
<ubotu> New bug: #121280 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121280
<ubotu> New bug: #121281 in firefox (main) "Strange behavour after trying of picture viewing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121281
<ubotu> New bug: #121282 in gnome-panel (main) "Beryl doesnt start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121282
* RAOF wonders how that can be a bug in gnome-panel
<Hobbsee> heh
<SEOmoz> me too
<SEOmoz> xD
<Hobbsee> gnome-panel probably has an icon to start beryl
<SEOmoz> ill take a look
<crimsun> dude, Hobbsee boog!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hrm?
<crimsun> I should name my package Hobbsee =] 
* Hobbsee shoves it to beryl
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that could be fun
<calc> bbl, bedtime 1am :)
<Admiral_Chicago> since when is bedtime at 1am? it's that time here...
<crimsun> (things are a bit different for Canonical employees.)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i suppose so.
<Admiral_Chicago> (things are a bit different for unemployed students.)
<crimsun> I definitely will miss this lifestyle
<Admiral_Chicago> i heard you were going to be on the road or something like that.
<thekorn> good morning
<crimsun> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> would bughelper need updating since launchpad will be using new bug states?
<crimsun> almost certainly
<thekorn> yes
<crimsun> this throws a wrench into my bughelper hook plans, too.
<Admiral_Chicago> i may pull the latest code and make a patch for when launchpad goes down
<Admiral_Chicago> may being the key word.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I have the code right in front of me, this *should* be easy
<thekorn> speaking about new bug states: ehich are the new states and when will they be introduced?
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: pulling the info now
<Admiral_Chicago> info == the email
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2007-June/000559.html
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm assuming 12 UTC
<Hobbsee> thekorn: not quite yet - and that's not accurate
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: thanks will have a look
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, looking at bughelper. we have 'Triaged' for example, that works
<micahcowan> Do standby-node bugs go to linux-source?
<micahcowan> *mode
<Admiral_Chicago> 'Won'tFix' doesn't quite work because of the extra apostrophe, is there a way to do this in Python?
<crimsun> micahcowan: the appropriate linux-source-2.6.foo, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> like '"Don'tFix"'
<micahcowan> crimsun, thanks. There's one filed against a BASIC IDE (gambas) for some reason :)
<micahcowan> Have we decided yet what the deal is with the new states, and has the wiki been updated appropriately?
<ubotu> New bug: #121285 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Soft lockup when starting iwlwifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121285
<Admiral_Chicago> they have not been implemented yet afaik
<crimsun> there is ongoing fervent discussion.
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the new states are very good
<micahcowan> crimsun, yeah, that much I saw :)
<micahcowan> I think Won't Fix and whatever the other one are good; Triaged I'm unsure of.
<micahcowan> *other one was
<Admiral_Chicago> Here is a case: The mozilla team has various crashes. Some reproduceable, some not. we set all bugs with crash reports and good retraces as confirmed
<Admiral_Chicago> some are one time crashes due to extensions, other reproduceable crashes
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: you can escape chars like 'Won\'tFix'
<Admiral_Chicago> we can use Triaged for bugs that have all the confirmed information but nothing to reproduce it. whereas reproduceable bugs are sent upsteam
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks thekorn, doing that now
<Admiral_Chicago> reproduce bugs would be marked confirmed
<Admiral_Chicago> patch sent
<ubotu> New bug: #121286 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend resume with libata IDE disks disables DMA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121286
<micahcowan> to what do I assign bugs related specifically to the Live CD (such as boot failure?)
<Hobbsee> linux-source-2.6.22, i guess
<Hobbsee> maybe add another task for casper?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm just working on the py-lp-bugs changes wiki-page
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: have the new states in LP have not landed yet, so we're not going to apply the patch just now
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds good, just wanted to get that in before thekorn beat me to it
<dholbach> right :)
<thekorn> haha
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: but the patch itself is valid?
<dholbach> is it really "Won'tFix"?
<dholbach> and don't we have other places where we check bug states too?
<Admiral_Chicago> no i searched everything, nothing coded in like in bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> the file, not the package
<Admiral_Chicago> it's "Won't Fix" according to the email
<Admiral_Chicago> which I found odd.
<dholbach> you write   "Won\'tFix"
<ubotu> New bug: #121289 in update-manager (main) "OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121289
<Admiral_Chicago> ah. my python skills are non-existant which is why I made that error.
<dholbach> do we need changes in py-lp-bugs too?
<thekorn> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> yep. i'll make a patch for that too...
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: good
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a sec, I wrote. 'Won\'tFix in the patch to bughelper.
<Admiral_Chicago> either way, i'll do the smae for py-lp-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> done.
<ubotu> New bug: #121290 in firefox (main) "Firefow Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121290
<ubotu> New bug: #121292 in ksudoku (universe) "test bug" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121292
<ubotu> New bug: #121294 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org fails to render OpenType fonts at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121294
<thekorn> dholbach: I added some lines to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> i'll check it out in a bit
<thekorn> will add some more later today,
<thekorn> but have to leave now
<dholbach> ok... see you
<ubotu> New bug: #121295 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  vmware player kernel modules are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121295
<ubotu> New bug: #121296 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kink 0.2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121296
<ubotu> New bug: #121297 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_transform()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121297
<ubotu> New bug: #121298 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_transform()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121298
<pochu> Good morning folks!
<coNP> hey pochu
<Hobbsee> hiya pochu, coNP, cjwatson
<coNP> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee wonders whether it's wise to get rid of gutsy just yet
<coNP> do you want to s/gibbon/fawn/?
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> just run gutsy full time
<Hobbsee> coNP: i say that...and then i try to hiberante a VM, and kdm appears to break.  tasty.
<coNP> there is a support channel available for gutsy with nice people wanting to help :)
<Hobbsee> hrm.  i wonder why.
<Hobbsee> X breaks on the system i *dont* want it to break on.
<coNP> file a bug against libx-brain-control
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> coNP: then again, my feisty is so borkened anyway that i am running gutsy full time.
<Hobbsee> although, if i fixed grub for feisty, it would probably boot
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<coNP> oh you run feisty on the host machine and gutsy in the VM?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.22-6-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3457 bogomips), HD: 34/71GB, RAM: 1052/1510MB, 130 proc's, 8.45h up
<Hobbsee> this machine tripple boots, and there's a broken-x-enated gutsy in a VM
* Hobbsee really shouldnt have tried hibernating it.
<Hobbsee> so ther'es XP, gutsy, and feisty on here, + gutsy-vm
<coNP> wow
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's kinda crazy.  i moved to gutsy pretty early, because i just wasnt fixing the bugs if i couldnt see them staring me in the face.
* Hobbsee used to run a tripple boot on a 40gb harddrive too.
* coNP loves dancing on the bleeding edge. No supported versions, no execuses :)
<coNP> we should update the whole triaging process in the wiki
<coNP> because of the new bug states
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> but i'd prefer to see what they turn out to be, first.
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's more "no excuses.  you can upload to the entire archive"
<coNP> sure
<coNP> what do you mean by upload?
<Hobbsee> upload packages
<Hobbsee> (to ubuntu)
<coNP> oh, only if you have to appropriate group membership
<coNP> s/to/the/
<Hobbsee> coNP: true.  i'm a core dev
<coNP> Hobbsee: not a long time ago, I guess, I remember the mail welcoming you aboard
<Hobbsee> :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: if your around did you find out adept FTB from what i saw its looking for a .la file that is no longer in gutsy (or ubuntu) not sure when it was pulled?
<gnomefreak> mvo: debtags fail as well with an apt error or 2
<gnomefreak> s/out adept/out why adept
<Hobbsee> coNP: um...cds are usually 700mb right?
* Hobbsee wonders why the bigpond site seems to have an extra 35mb
* coNP lives without CDs
<Hobbsee> 270156d5778097d3ffceecc58b94629e
<Hobbsee> 270156d5778097d3ffceecc58b94629e
<Hobbsee> hrm.  seems the same
<Hobbsee> bigpond server must be on crack
<coNP> :)
* Hobbsee ponders downloading it, and trying it out.
<coNP> is it some kind of ubuntu?
* RAOF recently installed Debian from a usb stick.  That was really cool :)
<coNP> was it an usb longpointystick?
<Hobbsee> coNP: yeah, tribe 1 ubuntu
<coNP> pbuilder is slow
<RAOF> coNP: Yup.  It had an extendable pointing bit :)
<crimsun> yay, alsa-driver triaged.  Time to write a cluefile, then off to the airport.
<gnomefreak> way too early for airport :(
<Hobbsee> grrr.
<Hobbsee> please prozilla, dont kill my connection
<ubotu> New bug: #121299 in tilda (universe) "tilda does not show up with latest libvte" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121299
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is there a way to see what command kmenu uses to launch an app?
<ubotu> New bug: #121300 in python-mysqldb (main) "KeyError exception while trying to execute sql query" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121300
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: from kmenueditor?
<gnomefreak> ok ill have him check it ty
<crimsun> mm, bughelper is fun
<crimsun> well, bughelper-data
<crimsun> ok, committed.  Airport time.
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks for looking into this, I'm currently working on some compiz issues, then I will check it out again
<pochu> wow! rock on :) http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<gnomefreak> mvo: ty i have both ready to build :)
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, if a bug ( bug 120837) is related to the proprietary ATI drivers there is nothing we can do about it right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120837 in xorg "When I log out from Ubuntu Feisty I get black screeen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120837
<pochu> So for next HugDay -> less than 30k bugs :)
<rbs-tito> Cool
<mvo> gnomefreak: cool! both are fixed? great! please upload the debdiff to some place then :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: neither are
<gnomefreak> mvo: both fail badly
<pochu> rbs-tito: move it to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.x. I'm not sure whether we can do something, probably ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<mvo> gnomefreak: oh, ok :/
<pochu> rbs-tito: 2.6.20 is it's with Feisty
<gnomefreak> debtags is failing with apt error
<pochu> s/is/if/
<rbs-tito> Yeah, 2.6.20
<Hobbsee> pochu: oh nice!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: can you close 100 kde bugs with 'WontFix' ;)
<Hobbsee> pochu: quite likely.
<pochu> Well, if you want to close more, I won't complain :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: i wonder...can you close every bug in a source package, without listing all the numbers?
<Hobbsee> any kde3 bug we can close with that, when kde4 comes out, i beleive
<Hobbsee> or a lot of
<pochu> I don't think so...
<pochu> Hobbsee: though you can file a request in answers.launchpad.net/malone, I think.
<Hobbsee> well.  the code will have changed a lot, so...
<pochu> Maybe stub or someboy can do that directly in the DB
<pochu> s/someboy/somebody/
<pochu> My typing is weird today :/
<pochu> Hehe, there are 794 bugs in the Edgy kernel, and I don't think we're going to fix much of them...
* pochu waits 10 months to close all of them :)
<coNP> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #121301 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnome-mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121301
<ubotu> New bug: #121302 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gecko-media-player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121302
* pochu wonders whether it's a good idea to fix needs-packaging bugs... since that would mean to have more packages, and therefore, more bugs
<Hobbsee> pochu: not really
<Hobbsee> unless you're throwing them into debian
<pochu> Hehe, right :)
<pochu> That's what I do.
<pochu> Though the NEW queue is slow... ;)
<coNP> pochu: are you now merging bugs to debian?
<rbs-tito> Is there a command to search files recursively for a string?
<coNP> grep -r
<rbs-tito> if I wanted to search all files in the current directory and subdirectories for a string what would I run?
<pochu> coNP: I've uploaded a couple of new packages
<coNP> pochu: to debian?
<ubotu> New bug: #121303 in tracker (universe) "libdeskbar-tracker has bad grammar in deskbar: "Listen music <file>"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121303
<pochu> coNP: yep (and therefore to Ubuntu too)
<coNP> pochu: wow I did not know you become a DD (or is it just work-in-progress?
<pochu> coNP: I'm not a DD, but I have an sponsor :)
<coNP> I see
<pochu> You can maintain packages without being DD... In fact, that's the way to become a DD ;)
<rbs-tito> bug 121303 patched for Feisty :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121303 in tracker "libdeskbar-tracker has bad grammar in deskbar: "Listen music <file>"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121303
<Kmos> rbs-tito: i added patch tag to it
<rbs-tito> Kmos: To the attachment?
<rbs-tito> I thought I'd done it -shrug-
<Hobbsee> is it a full debdiff?
<rbs-tito> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8142348/tracker.patch
<Kmos> Hobbsee: nop
<Kmos> rbs-tito: no.. just the tag
<ubotu> New bug: #93012 in restricted-manager "edits xorg.conf on unsuccessful package installation (dup-of: 108119)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93012
<rbs-tito> Should I upload another patch for the Gutsy version?
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: send that to debian
<rbs-tito> Hobbsee: Can I do that through launchpad? Or do I file a new bug report there?
<Hobbsee> rbs-tito: seeing as we dont modify tha tpackage ourself
<Hobbsee> no, file  anew bug report
<Hobbsee> you can give the bug report of ours, though
<rbs-tito> Ad debian/bugzilla?
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<rbs-tito> *At debians bugzilla ?
<Hobbsee> at the debian bugtracker, yse.  last i knew they dont run bugzilla
<Kmos> rbs-tito: use e-mail tracker@packages.debian.org to contact maintainer of the package
<ubotu> New bug: #121305 in coreutils (main) "id crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121305
<rbs-tito> Kmos: So just email that? Or do  add it to debian bugs?
<Kmos> rbs-tito: try to e-mail.
<Kmos> with the patch attached
<rbs-tito> Sent
<ubotu> New bug: #107705 in restricted-manager "Requests restricted-modules package" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107705
<ubotu> New bug: #121307 in conquest (universe) "Merge conquest (8.2b-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121307
<rbs-tito> I set that as unnasigned now right?
<Kmos> rbs-tito: yes
<Kmos> rbs-tito: after you finish your work, set it to unassigned
<Kmos> and status to confirmed
<rbs-tito> OK, but nothing will get done until Debian integrate it?
<rbs-tito> Hmm, this patching malarky is good fun!
<Kmos> rbs-tito: yes, if they don't took too long
<ubotu> New bug: #121308 in linkchecker (universe) "Merge linkchecker (4.7-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121308
<rbs-tito> bug 121310 is interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121310 in Ubuntu "capture checkbutton stuck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121310
<ubotu> New bug: #121309 in Ubuntu "TCP hangs for most sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121309
<ubotu> New bug: #121310 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "capture checkbutton stuck" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121310
<ubotu> New bug: #121311 in openoffice.org (main) "oo impress: hyperlinks no shortcut for editing hyperlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121311
<ubotu> New bug: #121314 in php4 (universe) "Please sync php4 (6:4.4.6-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121314
<ubotu> New bug: #121315 in qtstalker (universe) "qtstalker version bump needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121315
<ubotu> New bug: #121319 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV while selecting text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121319
<ubotu> New bug: #121320 in libmtp (main) "Update needed for package libmtp5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121320
<ubotu> New bug: #121324 in firefox (main) "Image properties shows displayed width and height, not image's actual properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121324
<ubotu> New bug: #121323 in ubiquity (main) "we don't get persian tranlation install time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121323
<ubotu> New bug: #121326 in vips7.10 (universe) "lack of sound, can't install driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121326
<ubotu> New bug: #121327 in poppler (main) "pdflatex produces a symbol lookup failure since recent libpoppler upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121327
<ubotu> New bug: #121329 in Ubuntu "screen resolution problem after nvidia driver update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121329
<ubotu> New bug: #121333 in file-roller (main) "archive manager can not open any .tar or .rpm file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121333
<Kmos> if a bug is in dapper, but it's fixed on feisty.. we should mark it as fix released, right ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: yes
<Kmos> Hobbsee: but there is something the bug reporter can do
<Kmos> ?
<Kmos> if he wants it fixed on dapper
<Hobbsee> !responses | Kmos
<ubotu> Kmos: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Hobbsee> Kmos: see ^
<Kmos> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #121335 in Ubuntu "printer setup not complete, lpd does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121335
<ubotu> New bug: #121337 in openldap2.3 (main) "openldap should enforce ubuntu's default password policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121337
<ubotu> New bug: #121338 in Ubuntu "Sony DVD RW DRU-820A -- I/O errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121338
<ubotu> New bug: #120826 in Ubuntu "totem crashs at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120826
<ubotu> New bug: #121339 in Ubuntu "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: vlc-nox when I try to install vlc in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121339
<asimon> Oops, stupidly I linked a debian bug to the wrong launchpad bug (got the wrong browser tab). Is there a way to remove a 'also affects' entry? Or what should I do? Thanks. (bug #121324)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121324 in firefox "Image properties shows displayed width and height, not image's actual properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121324
<Hobbsee> asimon: reject the task, if you can
<Hobbsee> asimon: oh wait.  you can just go in and take out the debian url, then reject the task
<asimon> Hobbsee: If I try to remove the debian url and save the changes I get a "There is a problem with the information you entered. Please fix it and try again.".
<asimon> Hobbsee: Ah, I got it, thank you.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121341 in apport (main) "Kubuntu upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121341
<ubotu> New bug: #121342 in qt-x11-free (main) "kdesktop doesn't resize after rotation with xrandr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121342
<ubotu> New bug: #121343 in libjsw (universe) "Joystick Saitec ST30 detected as Wasp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121343
<ubotu> New bug: #121346 in Ubuntu "passwd username: UNIX pass in the recovery mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121346
<ubotu> New bug: #121347 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete crashes consistently on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121347
<gnomefreak> mvo: did you pick apart adept? its looking for a file that is no longer used in gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #121349 in kdenetwork (main) "Showing empty groups auto-activates after a name search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121349
<ubotu> New bug: #121350 in Ubuntu "will not detect my cd-rw/dvd drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121350
<exobuzz> maybe someone can set the importance of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/73788 - it's undecided, but i can tell you, i think having completely broken network profiles is actually rather important
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73788 in kdeadmin "Network profiles completely broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: gutsy too?
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: and have you reported it upstream, and linked it to that bug report?
<exobuzz> Hobbsee: gutsy and breezy.. is it up to the users to report it at every point ? surely you cant expect them to do everything ?
<exobuzz> also, how do you know its not a ubuntu specific bug. ubuntu has changes against the network profiles perl stuff
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: then check for it.  you can be a triager too.
<exobuzz> it would cause some anger to report upstream a bug which is only on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> then they send it back to us
<Hobbsee> last i checked, we dont do anything specific to kdeadmin?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/devel/kde3.5.7/kdeadmin/kdeadmin-3.5.7/debian/patches$ ls
<Hobbsee> 01_really_recognize_etch.diff
<Hobbsee> 02_knetworkconf_recognize_allow-stanzas.diff
<Hobbsee> 03_kcron_no_silent.diff
<Hobbsee> common
<Hobbsee> kubuntu_08_kpackage_sudo.diff
<Hobbsee> kubuntu_10_knetworkconf_localhost.diff
<Hobbsee> oh there's a little bit.  so could be kubuntu specific
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: i think you missed the part about the developers, for the most part, not being paid - and so, with respect to time contraints, in the same boat as you are
<exobuzz> i get the feeling with ubuntu/kubuntu new features and more important than bugs
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: so no, i dont expect them to do everything - just enough to get the bug looked at by the right people.
<exobuzz> i realise that,
<Hobbsee> and if not, and no one else picks it up, then it sits there.
<allansv> I think i've a bug on ubuntu,
* Hobbsee shrugs.  people do have the right to work on whatever they like - including fixing the bugs on the stuff they're interested in.
<exobuzz> Hobbsee: i have posted bugs WITH patches however, and NOTHING has happened. what more can i do! :/
<exobuzz> more than 1 years ago
<allansv> mine data and audio cd/dvds are mounted as blank cds
<ScottK> exobuzz: Have you posted a complete debdiff or just individual patches?
<exobuzz> ScottK: patches against the individual files..
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue ?
<allansv> but system says that mine pc evend does not have a cd-drive
<Hobbsee> (and did you tag them as patch?)
<Hobbsee> with 30K of bugs, it's slightly hard to find things if people havent followed processes
<ScottK> exobuzz: The answer to "what more can you do" is make a debdiff.  It reduces the amount of work someone who would have to upload has to do and so increases your odds.
<exobuzz> thats because too much emphasis is put on new feature in ubuntu and not bugfixes
<exobuzz> imho
<calc> yea wrt upstream bugs don't report OOo bugs upstream unless you test with their version first... apparently they get annoyed at Ubuntu/Debian bugs
<calc> ;)
<ScottK> exobuzz: Remember that most developers (including Hobbsee and myself) are volunteers.  You can't force volunteers to work on anything.
* calc completely understands that fwiw
<exobuzz> ScottK: im not forcing. im making suggestions
<Hobbsee> but for kde...it's different.  we dont modify much of kdeadmin
<exobuzz> but.. there are SOME paid developers right ?
<calc> and the paid developers tend to be stretched pretty thin
<ScottK> exobuzz: For Main yes, for Universe, no.
<exobuzz> they should do a 6 month "bug hunt/fix". instead of adding "mobile support" and other  badly thought out ideas
<exobuzz> :/
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: suggestions are better used in actually getting more people involved, or actually doing some work, rather than wand waving.
<calc> exobuzz: if ubuntu wasn't kept up to date what keeps people using it over say OpenSUSE or Fedora, etc
<ScottK> exobuzz: When you say "They should ..." I wonder how you expect that to work with volunteers...
<exobuzz> debian is always out of date. and people use it :)
<calc> exobuzz: a increasingly small number
<exobuzz> ScottK: im referring to the few paid developers. there are some right ? :)
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: sure.  there's 1 talking to you
<ScottK> Yes there are.
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: there are 24 in the distro team, at last count.  remind me how many source packages there ar ein ubuntu?
* Hobbsee isnt that one, incidently
<zul> Hobbsee: more than one
<Hobbsee> zul: talking to exobuzz now?
<calc> heh there are 500+ bugs just on the package i maintain
<coNP> Hobbsee: you mean, you are a volunteer?
<Hobbsee> coNP: yes...
<exobuzz> Hobbsee: are you capable of a conversation without being facetious and sarcastic ? :)
<ScottK> exobuzz: Simmer down.  She's stating facts.
<exobuzz> "remind me how many source packages there ar ein ubuntu?" serves no useful purpose.. i didnt say its a small project
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: sarcastic?  i thought i was being quite honest, actually.
<Hobbsee> no - but the ratio of packages to paid developers should make you think a little
* ScottK moves on to something else that might be productive...
* coNP hides: closes his eyes
* calc goes back to working on his huge bug list
<Hobbsee> good luck, calc
<exobuzz> why is it not ok to make a point like "i think emphasis should be on bug fixes". its just an idea.  just because its a project developed by volunteers, why can you not making suggestions/ideas without getting "stomped" on on irc
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: you're not being stomped on.  you're just being told why it's very unlikely.
<Hobbsee> i mean, if you want to shoot ideas out, you're welcome - thjere's a gutsy forum which no one takes terribly seriously, due to that
<zul> exobuzz: because nothing would get done and then you would be complaining about everything is too old in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> but this channel is for actually getting work done, rather than wand waving
<ubotu> New bug: #121351 in gst-fluendo-mpegdemux (universe) "some mpeg-ts files don't play (freeze on prerolling fase)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121351
<persia> exobuzz: Apologies for the lost patches: the procedures have recently changed to try to reduce the time between patch submission and comment or review.  Testing with current releases or generating debdiffs can further reduce this time.  Arguing with developers about procedures is not likely to generate interest in solving specific reported issues.
<exobuzz> zul: well.. perhaps a better balance is needed ?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: about the masses of kde bugs in launchpad - with the wontfix - can we get everything applicable filed upstream, and mark the launchpad lot as wont fix - pre KDE4?
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: what right do you, or i, or anyone here, have to demand to create such a balance?
<exobuzz> persia: no apology needed. ill read how to make a debdiff for next time.
<exobuzz> see. im not demanding..
<Hobbsee> it's open source - this is one of the quirks.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Makes sense.
<exobuzz> its a suggestion/discussion
<calc> there are on the order of 20-30K bugs reported per release
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: conceded, but even still
<ScottK> exobuzz: (violating my own rule here) it sounds like you are demanding.
<calc> thats a lot of bugs to resolve in a ~ 6mo period
<exobuzz> "how about". is a demand ?
<exobuzz> comon..
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: you can suggest - but only that - you cant actually say "you should do this" or "you must do this" - because none of us have to do what you say.
<exobuzz> i didnt! :)
<Hobbsee> so you've suggested.  and you havent found much interest.
<Hobbsee> but you've been told stuff that might be more useful
<calc> about one bug every 15m
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool.  will post to the ML and such requesting it, soon.
<ScottK> exobuzz: Point me at one of your patches for a Universe package and I'll have a look.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: like, after we get the fix in.  of course, the permissions wont affect kubuntu stuff
<exobuzz> this is the point. i feel that anything i say you are "getting your back up" because a) you dont like the idea b) you don't like users sugesting how you should go.. but surely there is no need to be so confrontational.. i am ONLY making a few suggestions based on my own user experience
<Hobbsee> ScottK: seeing as kubuntu-members is a bug contact for all kubuntu packages that we know about - and those that arent are easily added.
<Hobbsee> exobuzz: not really.  what i have a problem with is the people who come in and demand that "it should be done differently"
<Hobbsee> which is effectively what youv'e tried to come here to do.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes, but you have people like me who aren't in kubuntu-members...
<exobuzz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/57849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57849 in hotkey-setup "Add keycodes for wireless button on Acer Travelmate 8100" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you *arent*?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No.  Ubuntu members and MOTU.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you're a part of k-m by association.
<Hobbsee> last i checked
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: either way, being in ~ubuntu-dev also gives you powers, as it counts you as a "dev" in LP's eyes.
<Hobbsee> if not, then i should fix that
* Hobbsee ponders circular teams on launchpad.
* calc isn't even in ubuntu-dev yet, heh
<exobuzz> Hobbsee: plesae note that in everything i have said. not once was i making a demand. i dont know why you got that idea..
<exobuzz> i was only giving you my opinion.
<calc> trying to fix bugs is already a priority
<ScottK> exobuzz: hotkey-setup was in Main, so I can't upload it (that's why I said a universe package) and it's been removed in any case, so it's OBE.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: OBE?
<exobuzz> calc: that's excellent then ;-)
<ScottK> exobuzz: How about another?
<ScottK> OBE = Overtaken By Events.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<calc> its just that there are so many packages and bugs that they can't all get dealt with on a timely basis
<exobuzz> ScottK: how are keys handled. actually the patch is less useful to me now i have network-manager anyway
<ScottK> exobuzz: Dunno.  Just looked and saw that the package had been removed.
<calc> which is part of the reason Hug Days exist to try to get rid of the backlog :)
<ScottK> exobuzz: Nevermind.  I was looking at it wrong...
<calc> ScottK: still in main though so takes a core dev to fix it
<ScottK> exobuzz: The package is still there, but it's still in Main, so I can't help you.  Got one for a universe package.
<calc> exobuzz: you might want to send that patch to the debian bts as well, perhaps debian would apply the patch faster than ubuntu core dev
<exobuzz> ScottK: sorry. none with a patch :)
<ScottK> OK.  I'd suggest you do one of two things on that one:
<ScottK> 1.  File a bug with Debian since Ubuntu uses their package unmodified and attach your patch.  You've possibly got a better shot there.
<exobuzz> yeh i didnt realise that. will do. thanks
<ScottK> 2.  Turn your patch into a proper debdiff and attach that.
<exobuzz> will learna nd do that :)
<ScottK> exobuzz: If you file the bug in Debian, please link that bug report to the Ubuntu report in LP so the Ubuntu bug will be linked.
<exobuzz> k
<exobuzz> can i just clarfy, i appreciate everyones work here. i really at no time was attempting to be "critical" of any of your work. Just wanted to share some of my views on it. I think its always good to hear the views of those who use your software.
<exobuzz> well. i know i listen to my users :)
* calc hugs exobuzz 
<Hobbsee> it is, yes.
* calc sees 439 bugs staring back at him :\
* Hobbsee hugs calc 
<Hobbsee> poor calc.
<exobuzz> calc: not enough days in the year :-)
<Hobbsee> calc: kde's worse.
<persia> exobuzz: If you have trouble making a debdiff, you can also add the "patch" tag (if you have not already) to request someone else to make a debdiff, but as previously noted, there's no promise that anyone actually will.  Also, when sending a bug report to Debian, only include the patch: Debian doesn't prefer debdiffs.
<exobuzz> persia: im sure i can do it. i just need to read how ;-)
<exobuzz> i will rtfm
<exobuzz> thanks though
<calc> Hobbsee: oh i know... i was the debian kde maintainer for about 3-4 years ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> point
<exobuzz> calc: i wouldnt want that job :)
<persia> exobuzz: The Preparing New Revisions section of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing has some instructions.  Best of luck.
<calc> <- is a glutton for punishment ;)
<Hobbsee> calc: so it seems :P
<Hobbsee> calc: next it'll be X as well?
<calc> exobuzz: heh, well it helps lots of people, and someone's got to do it
<exobuzz> calc: . mind you.. maintaining X i reckon is almost as bad :-)
<calc> Hobbsee: X will be a while i need to learn about video stuff
<zul> calc: could be worse
<calc> Hobbsee: daniels helped me on kde and then went on to X stuff
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> calc: ahh, i see.
<calc> Hobbsee: hear he is working for Nokia now on their handhelds
<Hobbsee> calc: nwo that would be interesting....
<calc> Hobbsee: daniels worked for ubuntu/canonical for a while too
<Hobbsee> yeah
<exobuzz> daniel stone ?
<calc> exobuzz: yes
<Hobbsee> yes
<exobuzz> aah
<calc> i think i am going to make a OOo common bugs page or something like that
<calc> since so many bugs filed against it are dupes of long unfixed bugs
<calc> like SMB/NFS locking issues, etc
<Hobbsee> youcould just fix them too.   *g*
<ubotu> New bug: #121352 in thunderbird (main) "OpenPGP Keymanagement does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121352
<bdmurray> calc: OOo common bugs would be great
<calc> Hobbsee: even upstream hasn't figured out how to do that after 2 years
<calc> Hobbsee: i doubt i could figure it out heh ;)
<calc> its a well known and well duplicated bug upstream, heh
<calc> its set as target for OOo 2.3, don't know if that really means anything though
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<ubotu> New bug: #121354 in gnome-media (main) "No "Master" Volume in Ubuntu?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121354
<ubotu> New bug: #121358 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121358
<ubotu> New bug: #121359 in Ubuntu "firefox/flash + amarok: no sound in flash video, then ff crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121359
<ubotu> New bug: #121361 in linux-meta (main) "pwc webcam driver does assign group video thate does not exist to /dev/video0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121361
<ubotu> New bug: #121362 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet thinks it's connected to the wired network, when it's connected to the wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121362
<ubotu> New bug: #121364 in Ubuntu "Nautilus WMF file view memory loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121364
<ubotu> New bug: #121366 in Ubuntu "DVD ROM is missing in the U704  2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121366
<ubotu> New bug: #121365 in libcompizconfig (universe) "active plugin list not read from the backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121365
<calc> any kubuntu people here?
<calc> i'm throwing a bug that way
<ubotu> New bug: #121367 in exaile (universe) "exaile crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121367
<calc> gar!
<calc> integrity error in launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #121368 in Ubuntu "Can't execute a .bin file in kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121368
<calc> anyone else messing with bugs? if so are you getting integrity errors as well?
<ubotu> New bug: #121371 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils error when starting the initscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121371
<ubotu> New bug: #121372 in compiz (main) "Bug migrating active plugins from gconf to ccp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121372
<ubotu> New bug: #121373 in openoffice.org (main) "files from ms-word XP does not open on Openoffice 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121373
<ScottK> calc: No errors here.
<calc> ScottK: ok, must be this bug doesn't like me
<ubotu> New bug: #121377 in network-manager-applet (main) "[gutsy]  network-manager-gnome should depend on network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121377
<ubotu> New bug: #121381 in ldap-account-manager (universe) "php5-mcrypt problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121381
<ubotu> New bug: #121379 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Crashed upon KDE session startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121379
<ubotu> New bug: #121383 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Custom DSDT not loading with kernel 2.6.22-6-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121383
<ubotu> New bug: #121385 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Touchpad doesn't work after suspend on amilo1520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121385
<ubotu> New bug: #121386 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  krdm" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121386
<ubotu> New bug: #121387 in Ubuntu "software-properties-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121387
<ubotu> New bug: #121393 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress can't open a document while in windows it can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121393
<asac> hmmm ... bug 94702 appears to have merged in duplicates that are no duplicates
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94702 in gnash "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::SWF::SWFHandlers::ActionCallMethod()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94702
<ubotu> New bug: #121398 in python-scipy (universe) "Python-scipy 0.5.2-9ubuntu2 built without umfpack module" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121398
<ubotu> New bug: #121374 in fail2ban (universe) "Denial of service through log injection in fail2ban" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121374
<ScottK> asac: Then un-duplicate them.
<asac> yeah
<asac> already done
<ScottK> OK
<asac> i just thought that auto-dupe detection did merge bad bugs ... but i found out that the bad one was merged by human ... so not a problem
<ubotu> New bug: #121283 in debian-installer (main) "kakosi" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121283
<ubotu> New bug: #121400 in Ubuntu "app-get turned on and is eating 87% of the CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121400
<ubotu> New bug: #121401 in dosemu (multiverse) "Sync dosemu (1.4.0+svn.1828-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121401
<ubotu> New bug: #121402 in jmp (multiverse) "Sync jmp (0.51-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121402
<ubotu> New bug: #121403 in xen-source (universe) "Beagle CPU problems with Xen kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121403
<ubotu> New bug: #121404 in ufraw (universe) "Sync ufraw (0.11-2) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121404
<ubotu> New bug: #121406 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) ""BIOS Bug" while booting and later on a lot of "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121406
<ubotu> New bug: #120348 in Ubuntu "security updates corrupt - feisty" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120348
<ubotu> New bug: #121407 in gw-fonts-ttf (universe) "Installing this package ruins other fonts, like monospace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121407
<ubotu> New bug: #121409 in gnome-nettool (main) "Wi-fi missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121409
<ubotu> New bug: #121321 in pam (main) "root login possible on console without auth check" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121321
<ubotu> New bug: #121410 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome top panel position changed at startup to the bottom" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121410
<ubotu> New bug: #121411 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse asks for manual creation of eclipseextension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121411
<ubotu> New bug: #121412 in nautilus (main) "unknown popup when unmounting floppy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121412
<ubotu> New bug: #121413 in firefox (universe) "eclipse reports memory corruption, crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121413
<ubotu> New bug: #121414 in gnome-themes (main) "Thin themed icons missing from gnome-theme-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121414
<ubotu> New bug: #121415 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  wireless doesn't work after booting with wireless switch off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121415
<ubotu> New bug: #121416 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "suspend can take minutes with yenta_socket loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121416
<ubotu> New bug: #121417 in Ubuntu "USB IRDA - connection dies " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121417
<ubotu> New bug: #121420 in egroupware (universe) "Wishlist: New stable egroupware release available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121420
<ubotu> New bug: #121421 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth Error in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121421
<pochu> bluekuja: the patch you added to tracker is wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #121422 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121422
<ubotu> New bug: #121423 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "skge driver causes TCP download failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121423
<ubotu> New bug: #121424 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes upon launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121424
<ubotu> New bug: #121425 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121425
<ubotu> New bug: #121429 in nautilus (main) "I can't eject Iomega external HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121429
<ubotu> New bug: #121418 in Ubuntu "Delete account" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121418
<ubotu> New bug: #121433 in Ubuntu "drum sound at start up only sometimes works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121433
<calc> what should be done about auto-imported debian bugs?
<calc> hmm this particular bug is a non-bug anyway so i can reject it
<ubotu> New bug: #121438 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashs on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121438
<ubotu> New bug: #121439 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy] Network Manager Applet can't connect wireless with ipw3945 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121439
<ubotu> New bug: #121440 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes while trying to save an MPEG file (Save Link)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121440
<ubotu> New bug: #121441 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server-5.0: "replace" binary man page is non-free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121441
<ubotu> New bug: #121146 in bzr-email "Feature Request: Allow more than one attempt to enter SMTP password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121146
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-21
<ubotu> New bug: #121442 in arts (main) "artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121442
<ubotu> New bug: #121443 in Ubuntu "onboard intel video not working on sepang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121443
<bdmurray> where are all these new bugs coming from?
<ubotu> New bug: #121444 in kdebase (main) "Sp error in katesessionmenu.cpp:129" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121444
<ubotu> New bug: #121445 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-core-devel uninstallable on gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121445
<ubotu> New bug: #121446 in ubiquity (main) "install.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121446
<Kmos> bdmurray: some from gutsy
<bdmurray> I guess I was curious as to who submitted them.
<Kmos> !info libtelepathy-dev
<ubotu> libtelepathy-dev: Telepathy framework - GLib library headers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.51-3 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 400 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #121447 in gnome-panel (main) "Both About Ubuntu and About Edubuntu show up in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121447
<ubotu> New bug: #121452 in openoffice.org (main) "splash split between screens in multihead setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121452
<ubotu> New bug: #121454 in Ubuntu "File transfer to USB device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121454
<ubotu> New bug: #121456 in apt (main) "New apt version forces uninstallation of adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121456
<ubotu> New bug: #121457 in gnash (universe) "gnash 0.8.0 release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121457
<ubotu> New bug: #121458 in httptunnel (universe) "[patch]  fix broken --stdin-stdout option that writes to stdin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121458
<bdmurray> calc: does 104752 make sense to you?
<blueyed> Is bug 66278 worth a SRU?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66278 in grub "[patch]  update-grub: savedefault can cause problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66278
<Jell1> Hi
<blueyed> Hi Jell1
<Jell1> I need an advice to report a bug. A precise URL is impossible to join with any web browser on Ubuntu. But is fine with any browser in Win. I have no idea in which section I need to report this bug.
<blueyed> Let us test it. What's the URL?
<Jell1> http://gui-.deviantart.com/
<blueyed> "Unknown host" - is this the error you're getting?
<Jell1> it is yes
<blueyed> And on windows it re-directs somewhere?
<Jell1> Not at all. a piece of my post in forums:
<Jell1> Ubuntu Feisty:
<Jell1> _Opera: V.9.21 = negatif
<Jell1> _Firefox V.2.0.0.4= negatif
<Jell1> _Epiphany V.2.18.1= negatif
<Jell1> _Konqueror V.3.5.6 = negatif
<Jell1> Windows:
<Jell1> _Firefox V.2.0.0.4= Positif
<Jell1> _Opera: V.9.21 = Positif
<Jell1> _I.E. V.6.0 = Positif
<blueyed> Jell1: strange. This seems to be something DNS related. In fact "dig" (a CLI tool) can resolve it.
<blueyed> Just file it against no package/Ubuntu.
<Jell1> ok
<Jell1> Thanks a lot
<ajmitch> probably because it's an invalid address according to the DNS specs
<ajmitch> '-' is not a valid character
<ajmitch> sorry, it's allowed within a name, just not to start/end it
<calc> bug 104752
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104752 in openoffice.org "listfields on tablecolumns doesn't work " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104752
<calc> bdmurray: will have to look into, i'm not very familar with base
<bdmurray> calc: okay, neither I am
<ubotu> New bug: #121461 in gtkmm2.4 (main) "linking problem on i386 vs amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121461
<calc> ubotu: yea my bug showed up
<calc> i hit that bug trying to merge inkscape
<bdmurray> calc: you are supposed to close bugs not open new ones. :(
<calc> yea yea yea
<ubotu> New bug: #121462 in network-manager-applet (main) "Missing dependency on NetworkManager (dup-of: 121377)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121462
<ubotu> New bug: #121463 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when cancel on burning an audio cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121463
<ubotu> New bug: #121464 in xmlto (main) "passivetex missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121464
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #121465 in console-data (universe) "Merge console-data 2:1.02-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121465
<ubotu> New bug: #121467 in Ubuntu "unable to acces to a specific url with any navigator." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121467
<ubotu> New bug: #121469 in gnome-panel (main) "audigy SE (SB0570 chipset) fails to output sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121469
<ubotu> New bug: #121471 in evolution (main) "Some NNTP news folders go blank after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121471
<ubotu> New bug: #121472 in firefox (main) "On some website dropdown menus Firefox covers the entire area below the menus with a white box." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121472
<ubotu> New bug: #121474 in firefox (main) "firefox causes system to log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121474
<ubotu> New bug: #121476 in mplayer (multiverse) "Use Compiz' "video" plugin when available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121476
<ubotu> New bug: #121477 in network-manager-applet (main) "network-manager-gnome crashes on connecting to router" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121477
<ubotu> New bug: #121479 in xorg-docs (universe) "Please sync xorg-docs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121479
<mattyv> When doing "Nominate for release", does selecting Gutsy mean you are requesting the current Gutsy version of a package be released to Feisty since the bug has been in Gutsy?
<mattyv> *has been fixed
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you nominate the _target_ release
<ubotu> New bug: #121481 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashes on load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121481
<crimsun> it's assumed, unless otherwise indicated, that the current development version is discussed
<crimsun> thus, bugs are filed against source packages in the current development version.  If you want the fix to propagate to a prior stable [and supported, of course]  release, then you nominate that release
<crimsun> e.g., file a bug against the current source package (gutsy), change the status of gutsy's appropriately (Fix Released), nominate a feisty task, etc.
<mattyv> I see, thanks
<mattyv> Had been waiting for help on this for a while
<mattyv> crimsun: Still having a bit of trouble working out how to handle bug #72262, would you mind helping?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72262 in openoffice.org "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72262
<crimsun> it has already been nominated for both edgy and feisty
<crimsun> (or did you have another specific question?)
<mattyv> It's broken in edgy and feisty, but fixed in gutsy, wondering how to make sure the fixed version makes its way back to previous stable releases
<mattyv> Should it be labled fix released?
<mattyv> Sorry, new to this but trying to do my bit
<crimsun> ok, it has been nominated for both edgy and feisty.
<crimsun> now work must be done [by community members, possibly coordinated by calc]  to backport the fixes to said supported stable releases.
<crimsun> the procedure is outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<crimsun> normally I would approve the edgy task you've opened, but the IRC client of the Canonical employee who cares for OO.o is online here in this channel.  Because he has jurisdiction over OO.o packages, it's his call, not mine.
<ubotu> New bug: #121482 in synaptic (main) "PeaZip not found in Universe repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121482
<crimsun> (I've mentioned his IRC nick above; you should contact him and coordinate the SRU debdiff)
* ajmitch didn't realise they found some poor sucker for OOo
<crimsun> the former KDE maintainer no less :-] 
<ajmitch> from one insanity to another
<Burgundavia_> which bug?
<crimsun> 72262
<Burgundavia_> bug #72262
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72262 in openoffice.org "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72262
<Burgundavia_> so who is this new victim?
<crimsun> the one and only Chris Cheney :)
<mattyv> I got slightly conflicting info from another source, which had made me confused, even with reading the SRU wiki
<ubotu> New bug: #121484 in Ubuntu "mouse themes don't work on xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121484
<calc> crimsun: hmm?
<calc> the poor sucker is back
<crimsun> calc: mattyv has an edgy SRU question regarding bug 72262
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72262 in openoffice.org "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72262
<mattyv> Was just finding calc's contact details through launchpad too :)
<calc> Burgundavia_: oh yea i need member/motu/core asap too so anything you want me to do to get that is welcomed ;)
<calc> Burgundavia_: as i recall you are a CC member :)
<ajmitch> calc: my condolences
<calc> mattyv: chris.cheney@canonical.com
<calc> mattyv: yea feel free to nominate/fix released the bug
<calc> mattyv: or whatever you were talking about earlier, i was away from keyboard for a couple hours there
<calc> ajmitch: heh, so far it seems easier to deal with than KDE was ;)
<calc> ajmitch: i maintained KDE for debian for about 3-4 years
<ajmitch> calc: and quicker to build?
<ajmitch> yeah I know :)
<calc> ajmitch: not sure i upgraded my system since then, a cached nogsi build of ooo takes ~ 40m for me
<ubotu> New bug: #121485 in Ubuntu "After installing Ubuntu I get the message, "GRUB loading...error 21"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121485
<ajmitch> that's not bad
<ajmitch> better than the 12+ hours it blocks buildds for
<calc> i have a c2d 2.8ghz
<calc> with 2gb ram
<calc> haven't tested to see how long it takes on my laptop, its only a c2d 1.7ghz 1gb though
* ajmitch only has an athlon64 x2, so probably a little longer
<ajmitch> but I don't plan to build it :)
<calc> probably would take around 1hr cached on my laptop
* calc notes getting core access would help a lot with OOo uploads ;)
<ajmitch> being a DD should help a bit
<ajmitch> I think the techboard could take that into consideration
<calc> ajmitch: probably so
<calc> i'm on the list to try to get member access at the next CC meeting
<calc> started working on merges today and found a pretty nasty bug in gtkmm2.4 already
<ajmitch> yay
<calc> i
<calc> er i'm going to try to clear as many merges as possible in the next week
<ajmitch> you should get an application in to become a MOTU soon then
<calc> about 2.5 weeks before london sprint
<ubotu> New bug: #121486 in Ubuntu "automatic user logout or computer freeze while using firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121486
<ajmitch> though there's no formal thing for existing DDs coming into ubuntu that I know of
<calc> ajmitch: yea
<ajmitch> bribes help
<calc> ajmitch: lol
<calc> ajmitch: hey you are on the TB eh?
<calc> :)
<ajmitch> nah, just motu council with crimsun
<calc> oh ok
<calc> hmm so shouldn't be too hard to get motu ;)
<ajmitch> but we have to put in recommendations for core dev to the TB
* calc looks at crimsun :-*
<calc> so i know at least 3 motu council people
<calc> not too shabby
<calc> oh and all of the TB
<ajmitch> no surprise
<calc> so 7 out of 10 isn't bad
<calc> i just need to get my stuff in order so it doesn't look like i am getting in from knowing the right people, heh
<ajmitch> how about knowing the right skills?
<calc> indeed
<ajmitch> being a DD for several years has to count for something
<calc> i'm not going to apply until i at least know that and have done a number of merges... successfully
<ajmitch> there's still plenty of willing uploaders
<ajmitch> as long as it's not OOo :)
<calc> i've been a DD since july 2000 (when the queue unfreeze happened) but hadn't done a lot with it since early 2005 due to my job condition
<calc> ajmitch: heh yea
<ubotu> New bug: #121487 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Gnome-PPP will not dock or minimize after GTK2 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121487
<calc> ajmitch: i have an uploader or two for OOo
<ajmitch> people with bandwidth
<calc> i can probably get keescook and doko to do OOo uploads for me
* ajmitch got yet another "you've used too much" mail this month
<calc> ouch
<ajmitch> I'm in NZ, we're used to that
<ubotu> New bug: #121488 in xapian-bindings (universe) "Please sync xapian-bindings (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121488
<ubotu> New bug: #121490 in Ubuntu "gusty freezes right after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121490
<ubotu> New bug: #121491 in camorama (universe) "Camorama can't take picture: "Could not create directory"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121491
<ubotu> New bug: #121493 in Ubuntu "E: _cache->open() failed, run dpkg configure -a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121493
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you need to deal with that with your usual style
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: LP is down.
<ajmitch> I know
<lifeless> its meant to be down.
<ajmitch> I saw the notice
<lifeless> you mean you noticed it ?
<lifeless> :)
<ajmitch> no, I saw it, but didn't pay much attention :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ooh, i guess this is the rollout.  so i can use INVALID now :D
* ajmitch wishes that there was a PEBCAK bug status
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> lifeless: feature request.
* Hobbsee wants.  
<lifeless> Hobbsee: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121497 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "CD Images aren't burned well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121497
<ubotu> New bug: #121499 in Ubuntu "Donation recognition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121499
<Burgundavia> bug #121499
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121499 in Ubuntu "Donation recognition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121499
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: that's usually a canonical thing, isnt it?
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: I punted it to mark
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t! new LP page is up
<thekorn> good morning
<coNP> moin moin
<Admiral_Chicago> hey the thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #121369 in emdebian-tools (universe) "emdebian-tools.postinst" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121369
<thekorn> hello coNP, Admiral_Chicago
<coNP> now it's time we change the whole bug triaging process description in the wiki
<lifeless> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> lifeless: anyone you know who's looking for some ram?
<Admiral_Chicago> question: how does one apply the patch to the bughelper / py-lp-bugs packages
<Hobbsee> notebook ram
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: what do you have?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: various bits.  anything specific?
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: if you have any 512 sticks, I would love htme
<Burgundavia> I only have 512 in this laptop
<Hobbsee> pc2100, pc133
<Hobbsee> what type of ram?
<Burgundavia> hmm, I have no idea anymore
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: trying to get rid of yours so you can upgrade?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: *grin*
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no.  this is stuff from computers that dont turn on, or that did get upgraded
<ajmitch> ah
* ajmitch feels like getting a new computer soon
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> this one has issues
<Admiral_Chicago> ajmitch: what kind of issues/
<ajmitch> sound is often breaking
<ajmitch> various small things
<Burgundavia> I am thinking of using part of my upcoming student loan to get a tablet pc
<ajmitch> sadly I can't really justify spending to get a new computer
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: student again?
<Burgundavia> indeed
<ajmitch> what are you studying?
<Burgundavia> geography
<ajmitch> interesting, why?
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: mine is pc2700
<Burgundavia> end goal of a masters in urban planning
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: ahh.  cant help you, i ssupect
<Burgundavia> nope http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM
<Burgundavia> 2700 slots can take 2100
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> sigh, time to go out & enjoy the cold, wet weather
<Admiral_Chicago> i need a new machine. broke my main machine which I do dev work on. stuck on my brothers.
<Admiral_Chicago> :\
<DarkMageZ> Admiral_Chicago, how'd you break the old one?
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: motherboard fried on my while I was watching a video
<DarkMageZ> cheap mobo's are only $50
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, but I'd like to move to a laptop soon, hard to help out when I'm chained to a tower as well..
<DarkMageZ> i moved to a laptop. i've moved back to the desktop system as it has the bigger screen & better sound :P
<ubotu> New bug: #121501 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper is outdated due to LP update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121501
<Hobbsee> hi mvo
<mvo> hey Hobbsee
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: the status landed in launchpad, you worked on a patch for bughelper and py-lp-bugs, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: i can see that but I had such a hectic schedule due to school last semester that it made it a hassle running back to look at emails or irc
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: yea, I attached the patch as well
<thekorn> oh I see bug 121501 is your report
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121501 in bughelper "bughelper is outdated due to LP update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121501
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: for both py-lp-bugs and bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> i just made teh bug report because I was unsure of which way to properly bring that issue up
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> as is bug 121503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121503 in python-launchpad-bugs "python-launchpad-bugs is outdated due to LP update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121503
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: I'm afraid your pathes won't work
<Admiral_Chicago> why is that?
<ubotu> New bug: #121503 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "python-launchpad-bugs is outdated due to LP update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121503
<Admiral_Chicago> forgive me as I am very new to the whole python and patching game
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: the problem is that we need the status as it is used in the launchpad url
<thekorn> like "Won't Fix"
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i see what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> let me look
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> and there is no "Todo"
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw there was one in the email
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe it wasn't implemented in LP
<thekorn> dholbach: bughelper 0.1 seems to be totally broken for me
<dholbach> oh?
<ubotu> New bug: #121504 in module-init-tools (main) "test availability of firmware for bcm43xx" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121504
<ubotu> New bug: #121505 in firefox (main) "<window xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121505
<thekorn> dholbach: /0.1$ ./bugnumbers -p firefox
<thekorn> No bugs found.
<Hobbsee> thekorn: that just means that someone did a lot of triaging overnight!
<Hobbsee> and bug fixing!
<dholbach> hehehehe
<thekorn> yeah
<dholbach> sounds more like we did changes in py-lp-bugs at some stage that are not in bughelper0.1
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000305.html is the emal sent to -devel-announce ML
<thekorn> dholbach: you are right
<Admiral_Chicago> no don't worry about that, I patched all the bugs in one day :D
<thekorn> dholbach: or maybe not, bughelper0.1 is not using py-lp-bugs
<dholbach> yes, it had py-lp-bugs in the source
<thekorn> anyway, I will have a closer look at the code after uni
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: i commented on your bugreports, thanks again
<thekorn> have to run now,
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm working on patches now, seems i'm clumsy and a slow reader
<dholbach> see you theko
<dholbach> rn
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: did "ToDo" get removed from LP
<Admiral_Chicago> as a bug state that is
<dholbach> it never existed
<Admiral_Chicago> it was on the ML, was it not implemented? I swear people keep telling me it doesn't exist, i may be going crazy
<ubotu> New bug: #121506 in Ubuntu "chicony usb 2.0 Camera doesn't work linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121506
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: that's the one they didnt implement
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, nobody told me that so I sat at my desk mumbling to myself for several hours
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: i didn't see that in the ML discussions, i'll have to read better in the future
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> better patches submitted, maybe those will work and not suck.
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<ubotu> New bug: #121511 in vlc (universe) "[VLC]  Format string injection in Vorbis, Theora, SAP and CDDA plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121511
<ubotu> New bug: #121513 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete disconnects from groupwise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121513
<ubotu> New bug: #121515 in Ubuntu "It is convenient that after pressing Ctrl_L and typing an URL in the nautilus, nautilus will open firefox to browse the URL." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121515
<ubotu> New bug: #121517 in Ubuntu "Live CD should recommend alternate CD on slow computers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121517
<ubotu> New bug: #121518 in rawstudio (universe) "Please sync rawstudio (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121518
<ubotu> New bug: #121522 in Ubuntu "memory stick error under Feisty " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121522
<ubotu> New bug: #121524 in evince (main) "improve evince-gtk printing of multiple LANDSCAPE pages per sheed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121524
<ubotu> New bug: #121525 in gnome-control-center (main) "Session entry refers to "the preferred AT" (the what?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121525
<ubotu> New bug: #121527 in lvm2 (main) "lvm mirroring doesn't work in Edgy/Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121527
<ubotu> New bug: #121528 in libcommons-dbcp-java (universe) "Please sync libcommons-dbcp-java" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121528
<ubotu> New bug: #121529 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "gtk-recordmydesktop fails on apt-get install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121529
<ubotu> New bug: #121537 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the libc6 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121537
<ubotu> New bug: #121539 in youtube-dl (universe) "can't download with youtube-dl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121539
<ubotu> New bug: #121540 in ubiquity (main) ""Where are you?" SAIGON should be named "Ho Chi Minh City"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121540
<ubotu> New bug: #121541 in Ubuntu "no UUID # for WinXP drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121541
<ubotu> New bug: #121542 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "Show Offline plugin only works after Show Offline Buddies is selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121542
<ubotu> New bug: #121543 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network-manager-gnome 0.6.5 crash on wi-fi connections" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121543
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> how... convenient :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #121544 in adept (main) "Adept crashes when updating adept related packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121544
<ubotu> New bug: #121546 in Ubuntu "PPC installer panics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121546
<ubotu> New bug: #121547 in ltsp (main) "[Gutsy]  LTSP chroot building process hangs at 50%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121547
<xxxxx1> join #bzr
<xxxxx1> ops
<ubotu> New bug: #121548 in streamripper (universe) "crash when re-connecting to  LastFMProxy 1.1 at http://localhost:1881/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121548
<ubotu> New bug: #121549 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121549
<ubotu> New bug: #121554 in Ubuntu "Synaptics Touchpad not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121554
<ubotu> New bug: #121556 in gnome-speech (main) "merge: gnome-speech 0.4.13-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121556
<ubotu> New bug: #121557 in xapian-bindings (universe) "Need to sync xapian-bindings 1.0.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121557
<ubotu> New bug: #121559 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed with amsn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121559
<ubotu> New bug: #121562 in Ubuntu "Beryl XGL hangs when screensaver is unlocked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121562
<ubotu> New bug: #121564 in rtorrent (universe) "depend on libcurl4 instead of libcurl4-openssl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121564
<ubotu> New bug: #121566 in network-manager (main) "no network with dhcp set up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121566
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm looking at the broken bughelper 0.1 at the moment,
<thekorn> it is again an Regex issue
<thekorn> is it posible to release a new feisty version with XPath instead of RegEx?
<dholbach> thekorn: that'd be a huge diff :-(
<thekorn> yeah, that's true, or we need some solid regular expressions
<thekorn> or we have to change small bits of the code often
<ubotu> New bug: #121570 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm43xx stops working after certain time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121570
<ubotu> New bug: #121572 in totem (main) "greenish border/stripe appear beside movie screen while playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121572
<ubotu> New bug: #121573 in Ubuntu "glipper doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121573
<ubotu> New bug: #121574 in Ubuntu "nvidia X crashes whenever applications use gl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121574
<ubotu> New bug: #121555 in language-pack-kde-sl-base "slovenian translations getting broken by the translation system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121555
<ubotu> New bug: #121575 in debian-installer (main) "unable to locate R.S.D.P" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121575
<ubotu> New bug: #121576 in Ubuntu "Regularly freezes when shutting down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121576
<ubotu> New bug: #121577 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Startup picture openoffice in front of user interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121577
<ubotu> New bug: #121578 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  LiveCD hangs at "shpchp" hardware driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121578
<ubotu> New bug: #121580 in nautilus (main) "Wrong interface to file permissions on Nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121580
<ubotu> New bug: #121581 in update-manager (main) "[gutsy]  update-manager doesn't update anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121581
<ubotu> New bug: #121583 in udev (main) "when using udevinfo with an ftdi-device a segmentation fault occurs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121583
<ubotu> New bug: #121584 in bughelper (universe) "feisty's bughelper 0.1 does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121584
<ubotu> New bug: #121585 in upstart (main) "single user mode: doesn't proceed to RL 2 on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121585
<ubotu> New bug: #121586 in console-setup (main) "Wrong console charset setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121586
<ubotu> New bug: #121587 in Ubuntu "Bildschirmauflsung nicht hher als 800x600 pixel einstellbar, Fenster werden nicht vollstndig angezeigt." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121587
<ubotu> New bug: #121588 in Ubuntu "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  graphic driver issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121588
<ubotu> New bug: #121589 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Sync audacious-plugins (1.3.5-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121589
<ubotu> New bug: #121590 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[wishlist]  please provide a param wich returns disabled modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121590
<ubotu> New bug: #121592 in edubuntu-meta (main) "DVD ROM locks system.  SH-D162C" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121592
<ubotu> New bug: #121593 in gmsh (universe) "Merge gmsh (2.0.7-1.1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121593
<ubotu> New bug: #121594 in evolution (main) "cannot connect with restricted cipher list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121594
<ubotu> New bug: #121552 in Ubuntu "i'm to use toshiba A75 series laptop PC, and OS is Ubuntu, but sometimes ubuntu is not responding..." [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121552
<ubotu> New bug: #121595 in Ubuntu "hardinfo crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121595
<ubotu> New bug: #121565 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl freeze my computer" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121565
<ubotu> New bug: #121597 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn - GeForce 7900 - no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121597
<Admiral_Chicago> ...thats a video card.
<ubotu> New bug: #121598 in liferea (main) "Negative amount of unread items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121598
<ubotu> New bug: #121599 in totem (main) "I cannot play .dat file using totem movie player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121599
<ubotu> New bug: #121600 in Ubuntu "Package fop from apache xmlgraphics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121600
<ubotu> New bug: #121601 in Ubuntu "Intermittent SATA drive in Fiesty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121601
<ubotu> New bug: #121603 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel 2.6.22-6.13 hangs on boot on HP nx6125" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121603
<ubotu> New bug: #121604 in xdialog (universe) "Xdialog wrapper script not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121604
<ubotu> New bug: #121605 in network-manager-applet (main) "(gutsy]  segfault on joining secure network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121605
<ubotu> New bug: #121607 in hal (main) "epson 2580 photo = Fehler beim ffnen ... snapscan:libsub:004:003 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121607
<ubotu> New bug: #121609 in firefox (main) "[HELP WANTED]  mozillateam - various things to do in mozillateam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121609
<ubotu> New bug: #121611 in openoffice.org (main) "Merged document spawns duplicate graphics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121611
<ubotu> New bug: #121612 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[sata_sil]  SATA PCI not working (chipset: SiI3512)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121612
<ubotu> New bug: #121617 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121617
<ubotu> New bug: #121615 in openoffice.org (main) "ZIP column from spreadsheet wrong database type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121615
<ubotu> New bug: #121619 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-kde crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121619
<ubotu> New bug: #121624 in alsa-driver (main) "strange audio feedback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121624
<Kmos> bug 119995
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119995 in deluge-torrent "new upstream version available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119995
<lousygarua> hmm how do u add a new .deb to the repositories? like this last 'bug' thing?
<lousygarua> who is authorized
<pochu> Everybody in launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev
<ubotu> New bug: #121630 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121630
<ubotu> New bug: #121632 in Ubuntu "Cannot Close Desklet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121632
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-22
<ubotu> New bug: #121640 in ksensors (universe) "Please merge Ksensors (0.7.3-14) from Debian(main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121640
<ubotu> New bug: #121641 in Ubuntu "strange screen behaviour - changes size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121641
<ubotu> New bug: #121642 in Ubuntu "smbfs in fstab and nautilus slow up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121642
<ubotu> New bug: #121643 in Ubuntu "no sound fiesty fawn HDA ATI sigmatel stac9200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121643
<ubotu> New bug: #121644 in Ubuntu "no sound fiesty fawn HDA ATI sigmatel stac9200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121644
<ubotu> New bug: #121645 in Ubuntu "no sound on ibm thinkpad x30 after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121645
<pochu> what's up with the sound? :)
<pochu> Night bugfighters!
<Nafallo> I still have sound :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #121650 in wget (main) "Recursive wget fails for live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121650
<ubotu> New bug: #121651 in nss (main) "signtool reports function failed: An I/O error occurred during security authorization." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121651
<ubotu> New bug: #121652 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Error Starting Gnome Settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121652
<ubotu> New bug: #121653 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Regression]  Suspend to Ram does not work on Z61m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121653
<ubotu> New bug: #121654 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  nm-applet core dumps" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121654
<ubotu> New bug: #121655 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Firefox crash on import bookmarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121655
<ubotu> New bug: #121656 in update-manager (main) ""Could not calculate the upgrade" in update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121656
<ubotu> New bug: #121658 in yelp (main) "system can't shut down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121658
<ubotu> New bug: #121659 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effect Problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121659
<ubotu> New bug: #121660 in kdebase (main) ""sh: Can't open ScanWithKlamAV" error in konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121660
<ubotu> New bug: #116628 in xorg-server "Sometimes X failed to start the gdm launching window and halt,[Ubuntu 7.04]  (dup-of: 117892)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116628
<ubotu> New bug: #121661 in initramfs-tools (main) "resume failure: script local-premount/resume does not see resume device and fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121661
<ubotu> New bug: #121483 in launchpad "[wish-list]  Search translations (dup-of: 44)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121483
<ubotu> New bug: #121663 in gtkpod (universe) "Please merge gtkpod  (0.99.8-3) from Debian" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121663
<keescook> hunh.
<ajmitch> hm?
<keescook> why is this true: dpkg --compare-versions 0.20+fixes-svn13716 gt 0.20-svn20070523
<keescook> but not this:
<keescook> dpkg --compare-versions 0.20+fixes-svn13716-0.0ubuntu1 gt 0.20-svn20070523-0.0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> um
* ajmitch passes
<keescook> okay, so it's not something obvious, that's a slight relief, except that the mythtv's version scheme is busted, but we can sort that out.  just... wasn't expecting this.
<ajmitch> maybe something to do with having 2 hyphens
<ajmitch> but I don't know
<keescook> yeah, I was trying to play with it a bit, but it's not jumping out at me.
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 91308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91308 in celestia "[Feisty]  Celestia handbook not working or missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91308
<ubotu> New bug: #121665 in gfax (universe) "Please sync gfax (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121665
<ubotu> New bug: #121666 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "pvrusb2 unstable when hibernating/unplugging/reconnecting device " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121666
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Mez
<ubotu> New bug: #121669 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the libc6 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121669
<ubotu> New bug: #121670 in libdts (universe) "Please merge libdts (0.0.2-svn-2) from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121670
<ubotu> New bug: #121672 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  udev infinitely has errors, keeps CPU at 99%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121672
<ubotu> New bug: #121673 in gaim (main) "Gaim hangs up Under Feisty " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121673
<ubotu> New bug: #121674 in alsa-lib (main) "No sound in vista after booting into Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121674
<calc> whee i have over 1000 karma already :)
<calc> not too bad for 2 weeks work
<ubotu> New bug: #121675 in kwirelessmonitor (universe) "Please sync kwirelessmonitor (0.5.91-2.1) from Debian Unstable(main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121675
<Admiral_Chicago> yea. it'll accumilate gradually afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> the whole karma thing is very strainge
<ubotu> New bug: #121676 in Ubuntu "add DKMS to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121676
<calc> Admiral_Chicago: you probably get a couple points per bug you work
<calc> i've done a few hundred in the past 2 weeks
<lousygarua> do you people sit with a bunch of virtual machines to play around with different ubuntu releases and reinstallations all day long so u could check out and reproduce differnet bugs?
<Admiral_Chicago> well it depreciates based on time too, if you don't work regularly, it goes down
<calc> Admiral_Chicago: oh ok
<calc> lousygarua: some of us do, yes
<calc> lousygarua: i have ubuntu and kubuntu 7.04 installed into vm's
<calc> lousygarua: i will be upgrading my laptop to gutsy probably this weekend
<lousygarua> calc: u intend to work on gusty on a daily basis and report/fix bugs as they jump out at you to bite you?
<calc> lousygarua: yes, well primarily on openoffice, i'm its maintainer
<Admiral_Chicago> calc: are you the new maintainer. I saw a position available a while ago
<calc> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<calc> Admiral_Chicago: started two weeks ago
<lousygarua> maintainer isn't the guy who's supposed to add/fix features right? :) my suggestions should go to upstream
<Admiral_Chicago> very cool.
<calc> lousygarua: features is upstream yea
<calc> lousygarua: actual bugs i will be dealing with, to figure out if it is ubuntu or upstream
<calc> lousygarua: upstream OOo doesn't seem to like it when people report bugs directly to them if it hasn't been tested on their release
<lousygarua> calc:tested means reproduced on a 'vanilla' OOo release?
<calc> lousygarua: well verify it happens on the current ubuntu release if it does then test it on vanilla OOo if its there then file it OOo bugzilla
<calc> yea reproduced on vanilla OOo
* calc is getting tired 12:46am
<lousygarua> calc: ok, sounds fun
<calc> i'm headed for bed, goodnight everyone
<lousygarua> gnight
<calc> i have managed to successfully merge 3 packages and found a major bug in gtkmm2.4 for a 4th merge
<calc> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> calc: what state do you live in?
<calc> texas
<calc> a little north of houston
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, i see you're in the same timezone as me which is why i ask
<calc> oh ok
<calc> wow i've been on freenode a bit long now
<calc> 8 years 34 weeks 1 day (12h 51m 45s) ago
<calc> Hobbsee: good morning
<calc> Hobbsee: you have a ksensors debdiff waiting for you ;) i was going to merge it and found someone beat me to it
<ubotu> New bug: #121677 in Ubuntu "segmentation fault trying to mount a swap (accidentally)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121677
<ubotu> New bug: #121678 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  no window borders when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121678
<Admiral_Chicago> wow...i've only been registered for a few months
<Hobbsee> hi calc :)
<Hobbsee> calc: merges.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> calc: oh, do i?
<calc> Hobbsee: its in lp
<Hobbsee> calc: yeah, just looked.  thanks
<Hobbsee> calc: merges.ubuntu.com/*.htm will give you a list of things to merge
<Hobbsee> calc: i believe anything on dholbach's list can be stolen
<calc> i did libdts earlier but need a sponsor for it, its in lp with the debdiff
<Hobbsee> calc: bug #?
<calc> bug 121670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121670 in libdts "Please merge libdts (0.0.2-svn-2) from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121670
<Hobbsee> calc: and did you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<calc> oh not yet, hmm should do that now
<Hobbsee> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #121679 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent doesn't remember ktorrent settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121679
<calc> subscribed now :)
<Hobbsee> calc: just in case you feel like trying, dont try to merge syslog-summary
<calc> ok, something wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> calc: NMU version number screwups
<Hobbsee> it's a sync - or will be, when upstream releases a new version
<calc> ok
<Hobbsee> do you have universe upload rights?
<Hobbsee> or not any of it?
<calc> nothing yet
<calc> not even member status yet, heh
<calc> going to head to bed now, ttyl
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #121681 in gnome-games (main) "Four in a row - Game is too good on lowest setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121681
<ubotu> New bug: #121682 in strigiapplet (universe) "Please synce strigiapplet (0.5.1-2) from Debian Unstable(main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121682
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: I commited your patch to fix bug 121501, thanks again!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121501 in bughelper "bughelper is outdated due to LP update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121501
<ubotu> New bug: #121683 in libgnome (main) "Font DPI in Gnome wrong in Gutsy on MacBook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121683
<ubotu> New bug: #121684 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Post Tribe 1 upgrade makes networking flaky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121684
<ubotu> New bug: #121685 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashs while executing Flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121685
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> moin dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome thekorn. i'm glad to be of service
<coNP> good morning
<verb3k_> coNP,  Hi
<dholbach> thekorn: made a release with the LP update fix
* coNP headdesks
<coNP> another tilda bug, maybe commited by my fix
<thekorn> dholbach: nice
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have a minute, can you please have a look at bug 121584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121584 in bughelper "feisty's bughelper 0.1 does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121584
<thekorn> tried to fix the regular expression
<dholbach> thekorn: you're a rockstar
* dholbach tries it out
<dholbach> nice one
<ubotu> New bug: #121687 in e2fsprogs (main) "Confusing message for fsck check at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121687
<lousygarua> did anyone notice that the ubuntu logo on the launchpad page entry is cropped at the top?
<coNP> lousygarua: which page do you think of?
<lousygarua> coNP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<lousygarua> the topmost circle is cropped
<coNP> sure, I did not notice
<lousygarua> coNP it's been bugging me a few weeks, and it wont' belong in a bug report
<thekorn> dholbach: na, I'm not a rockstar, I can't even sing...
<dholbach> I'm sure you can ;-)
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> bug 109213 was never fixed in feisty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109213 in bughelper "recent LP rollout broke Bug.add_comment()" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109213
<dholbach> I uploaded it to proposed, but it never made it into -updates
<dholbach> mvo: about: bug 109213 (bughelper SRU), we'd now add bug 121584 to it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121584 in bughelper "feisty's bughelper 0.1 does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121584
<thekorn> dholbach: okay, then let's commit this patch and wait for an other colourfull change in launchpad to fix this expression again :)
<dholbach> mvo: bughelper 0.1 (in feisty) really doesn't work with LP any more
<dholbach> I'll do another upload to -proposed
<dholbach> just tested it in a feisty chroot
<dholbach> it looks good
<dholbach> bugnumbers -p totem --status New     works nicely
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded to feisty-proposed, let's see
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, thanks
<dholbach> thank YOU
<ubotu> New bug: #121688 in Ubuntu "HFS+ partition is not writable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121688
<ubotu> New bug: #121689 in vte (main) "vte crash on removing a terminal tab" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121689
<ubotu> New bug: #121691 in network-manager (main) "OpenVPN routes that are pushed are removed by network-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121691
<ubotu> New bug: #121692 in hpodder (universe) "Downloads the same episode twice or more..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121692
<ubotu> New bug: #121693 in evolution (main) "Evoultion-calendar import and export" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121693
<ubotu> New bug: #121694 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Misleading yellow warning after unwanted message tag" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121694
<mvo> dholbach: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #121696 in glade-3 (universe) "Really annoying cut-n-paste bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121696
<a7p> moin
<ubotu> New bug: #121698 in newt (main) "python-newt crashes when started on python 2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121698
<a7p> I've got a general gnome bug here .. if something goes wrong with the mount-options and a disk does not get mounted automatically, there seems to be no way to correct it.
<a7p> where should I report it?
<a7p> gnome-desktop?
<ubotu> New bug: #121699 in gnome-terminal (main) "lack of an Accept button for jre1.4 license in terminal stops the install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121699
<ubotu> New bug: #121701 in liferea (main) "Notification icon has blank tooltip when there are unread items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121701
<ubotu> New bug: #121702 in jmp (multiverse) "Please sync jmp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121702
<ubotu> New bug: #121703 in evolution (main) "IMAP mail crashes when viewing message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121703
<ubotu> New bug: #121704 in jmp (multiverse) "Please move jmp from multiverse to universe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121704
<ubotu> New bug: #121705 in usplash (main) "Freeze on loginscreen when using switchbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121705
<ubotu> New bug: #121706 in Ubuntu "error on boot file system clean fsck failed apt-get not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121706
<ubotu> New bug: #121707 in grub-installer (main) "GRUB not correctly configured when changing location ( e.g. (hd0) to (hd1) )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121707
<ubotu> New bug: #121708 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager 0.6.5 replaces /etc/resolv.conf (should stay a symlink)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121708
<ubotu> New bug: #121709 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "Patching of netbeans.conf does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121709
<ubotu> New bug: #121710 in glabels (universe) "glabels crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121710
<ubotu> New bug: #121716 in firefox (main) "Netscape mail cookie problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121716
<ubotu> New bug: #121718 in amarok (main) "Amarok 1.4.6 hangs while starting up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121718
<ubotu> New bug: #121722 in etl (universe) "Please sync etl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121722
<ubotu> New bug: #121723 in usplash (main) "crash on boot up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121723
<ubotu> New bug: #121726 in rhythmbox (main) "system hangs often when playing a new track" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121726
<ubotu> New bug: #121727 in gedit (main) "with the Italian keyboard, how of the digit parentheses belt fasteners?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121727
<yamal> "digit parentheses belt fasteners"... that guy should file a bug against his translation software too.
<ogra> it was probably running in entertainment mode :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121729 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  videotrans" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121729
<ubotu> New bug: #121731 in nfs-utils (main) "rpc.mountd has a rather large memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121731
<ubotu> New bug: #121734 in firefox (main) "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<ubotu> New bug: #121736 in totem (main) "movie and sound out of sink" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121736
<RAOF> That's an awesome spelling mistake!  I wish my sink contained movies :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121738 in firefox (main) "Font size in Firefox and Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121738
<ubotu> New bug: #121721 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu wont boot after install" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121721
<ubotu> New bug: #121739 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal wont accept typed input when prompting for password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121739
<ubotu> New bug: #121740 in firefox (main) "test hook bug" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121740
<ubotu> New bug: #121741 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird erroneously shows some messages as having attachments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121741
<ubotu> New bug: #121742 in firefox (main) "test report" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121742
<ubotu> New bug: #121743 in firefox (main) "test bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121743
<ubotu> New bug: #121744 in firefox (main) "test report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121744
<ubotu> New bug: #121745 in synfig (universe) "please sync the debian package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121745
<ubotu> New bug: #121746 in synfigstudio (universe) "please sync the version in debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121746
<gnomefreak> isnt f-spot the default camera import app in feisty?
<persia> gnomefreak: I think kamera also has supporters :)
<gnomefreak> persia: but is f-spot or gthumb the default in ubuntu to import from cam?
<gnomefreak> i dont have a feisty pc handy atm
* coNP is almost sure it is still gthumb that is the default
<persia> gnomefreak: Sorry.  ubuntu-desktop depends on both gthumb and f-spot, so I'd argue that both are the default.
<seb128> gnomefreak: no, it's not
<gnomefreak> seb128: ty
<ubotu> New bug: #121747 in libxslt (main) "xsltproc segfaults when xsl:key attributes have no values" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121747
<seb128> might be for gutsy
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #121749 in bzr-gtk (universe) "Please sync bzr-gtk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121749
<ubotu> New bug: #121748 in Ubuntu "no sound device detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121748
<ubotu> New bug: #121751 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "in Thunderbird is possible to enter when it aks for password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121751
<ubotu> New bug: #121753 in Ubuntu "swiftfox plays flash but not sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121753
<kbrooks> thanks for helping get #120880 fixed (or to the point of it) :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #121755 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes with ati accelerated driver at Feisty and Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121755
<ubotu> New bug: #121754 in evolution (main) "Evolution becomes unresponsive when password on server has changed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121754
<ubotu> New bug: #121756 in Ubuntu "USB Serial Device problem under Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121756
<ubotu> New bug: #121757 in gnome-panel (main) "Screen Rex was 1280x 768  and now is  1024x768" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121757
<ubotu> New bug: #121758 in evolution (main) "include remove-duplicates plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121758
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: did you want to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/113826 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113826 in thunderbird "save as horribly broken in latest thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: when i get a spare minute ill look at it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: cool.  it doesnt exist on mozilla binaries version
<gnomefreak> it doesnt happen on upstream?
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/116642 looks like a local issue, too.  not sure what gets done with that one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116642 in thunderbird "Thunderbird always shows 1 unread email in Inbox" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> ok yeah ill get with jen and ill see what we can find out
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: on ubuntu, is thunderbird called as thunderbird nwo, or as mozilla-thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> gutsy is thunderbird
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird are transitional
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: right, so ubuntu did pick that up too.  good.
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<coNP> asac: are you working on bug #112994?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112994 in sun-java6 "java plugin does not work" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112994
<asac> coNP: yes .. if you want to prepare a debdiff go ahead ;)
<Hobbsee> asac: this is kinda fun :)
<asac> its triaged ... should be rather simple
<gnomefreak> ah good your in here
<asac> Hobbsee: he?
<Hobbsee> killed 8.  woo!
<Hobbsee> asac: the thunderbird bugs
<coNP> asac: yep it seems an easy fix I thought I made debdiffs
<asac> Hobbsee: go go!
<Hobbsee> asac: assigned one to you about a sweedish translation
<Hobbsee> haha
<asac> coNP: great!
<asac> coNP: if you run into problems let me know
<coNP> I assign them to me and set their status in progress
<asac> Hobbsee: oh ... yet another svedish translation? ... i just did one for firefox .desktop
<Hobbsee> asac: yep.  from the chef.
<asac> coNP: can you please keep them assigned to me ... as in the end its me who has to argue if those bugs don't get fixed in tribe-2
<asac> coNP: i know that you are working on it .. so it shouldn't be a problem
<coNP> oh sorry, but I assigned only the unassigned ones
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> asac: then i can grill you on them?  *g*
<asac> coNP: oh ... they were unassigned?
<asac> coNP: ok go ahead
<asac> coNP: take them
* Hobbsee wonders how one goes about about fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/119817
<Hobbsee> -about
<coNP> in firefox assigned to you, in sun-java5 and sun-java6 unassigned
<asac> coNP: let me take on of the targets so i see it on my bug page
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119817 in thunderbird "Does not offer to open Excel spreadsheets with Openoffice.org" [Undecided,New] 
<asac> coNP: but feel free to prepare debdiffs for both
<asac> :)
<coNP> asac: do it as you wants to, it is enough for me that you know I am working on them
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/121352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121352 in thunderbird "OpenPGP Keymanagement does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> heh.  encrypting and such on thunderbird is just stuffed.
<asac> coNP: ok done ... thanks
<coNP> Hobbsee: is it in fact a thunderbird bug?
<coNP> I guess it depends on the mime settings
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's an enigmail bug, in that enigmail does the openpgp stuff.
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's stuffed everywhere, though
<coNP> Hobbsee: I mean bug 119817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119817 in thunderbird "Does not offer to open Excel spreadsheets with Openoffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119817
<ScottK> Oddly enough, S/MIME works fine on Thunderbird even though that's more obscure.
<Hobbsee> coNP: ahh.  i'm not sure.  it happens here too, so it's not ubuntu-specific
<Hobbsee> it's probably solved with a user.js customisation, come to think of it
<Hobbsee> ScottK: signing.  encrypting is buggered.
<Hobbsee> ro is here
<ScottK> Oh.  I haven't tried to do that in a while.
<Hobbsee> was last time i tried :P
<asac> Hobbsee: bug 119817 should be gone for us
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119817 in thunderbird "Does not offer to open Excel spreadsheets with Openoffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119817
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> upstream probably doesn't have the fix though
<Hobbsee> asac: indeed.  what is it?
<asac> gnome-mime registry fix.
<ubotu> New bug: #121762 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Inclusion of cdc-acm patch in Ubuntu kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121762
<ubotu> New bug: #121763 in azureus (universe) "Azureus Crash on Startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121763
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ubotu> New bug: #121764 in Ubuntu "install onto computer just stops at 49%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121764
<Hobbsee> asac: oh...this is going to be more of kde setting buggery, i guess.  so it may be fixed upstream too.
<asac> Hobbsee: just add tag 'mt-needtester' in state incomplete
<asac> Hobbsee: and drop note that somebody has to verfiy on gutsy before we can go on
<asac> Hobbsee: upstream doesn't apply kde fixes
<Hobbsee> of course
<asac> Hobbsee: there is nobody with strong kde background that can drive a serious kde integration efford
<asac> Hobbsee: of course?
<asac> Hobbsee: maybe by coincident ;)
<Hobbsee> asac: of course at the gnome apps not applying kde fixes
<asac> Hobbsee: ah ;)
<Hobbsee> heh, true.  firefox doesnt even build with the qt toolkit.
<Hobbsee> apparently it's half finished.
* Hobbsee is no coder.
<asac> Hobbsee: yeah ... but there are other things that are beyond toolkit that would be nice to have
<Hobbsee> okay, more to the point - i havent had the time and incentive to learn.  it's a combination of those two
<Hobbsee> asac: what types of integration?
<Hobbsee> oh, i guess kioslave integration too, maybe
<Hobbsee> apart from the general look of it
<asac> Hobbsee: dunno .. setting background image for instance ;)
<asac> Hobbsee: getting mailto: handlers, mime-types et al
<asac> from kde settings
<Hobbsee> asac: which are the mime-types?
<Hobbsee> oh as in, figure out it's a mailto: address, and auto-opening the selected email program.
<asac> don't know ... i just think that kde has a special type of configuring mime-types for their applications
<asac> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's all kioslave integration
<asac> might be that kde uses only mailcap ... which would resolve this issue
* Hobbsee doesnt know mailcap
<asac> but kioslave is probably not yet integrated in mozill tree
<Hobbsee> quite likely.
<Hobbsee> asac: might make more sense to delay until kde4 for the majority of that
<asac> i am not a kde user .. so i have no problems with that
<Hobbsee> asac: i guess this warrants discussing at a UDS or something :P
<asac> if the kde team says: we don't need better integration, then i am fine to push this whole task back
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Look at /etc/mailcap
<Hobbsee> well, we do - but to integrate the kioslaves and such - when they're changing in kde4, afaik, seems...silly
<asac> any eta kde4?
<Hobbsee> asac: a week after gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: late oct last i heard
<Hobbsee> asac: gutsy will have rc2, i believe the plan was, and violate freezes.
<asac> oh ... do you already push latest from kde?
<asac> i mean if the plan is to go rc2 it should probably be started soonish
<asac> :)
<Hobbsee> asac: ish.  the alphas have been quite broken - but are in universe
<Hobbsee> to be frank, the alphas such
<gnomefreak> too much work to install and make work
<asac> ok ... lets see ;)
<Hobbsee> beta 1 should be kicking around somewhere
<asac> i still don't believe that kde4 will be out any time soon :)
<asac> but i know nothing ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i said that about tb 2.
<Hobbsee> sorry, ff2.
<gnomefreak> ff2 was about on time tb2 was way off
<Hobbsee> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<gnomefreak> asac: as soon as ff2.0.0.x is done ill spin granparadiso  than once java is fixed let me know if today and thats my afternoon :)
<asac> gnomefreak: someone will provide a debdiff
<asac> it was coNP
<gnomefreak> for java?
<asac> i will probably do java upload tomorrow then
<asac> gnomefreak: yes.
<gnomefreak> k
<coNP> i'll try to
* Hobbsee hasnt tried granparadiso.  slack.
<gnomefreak> ill be working in concrete tomorrow
<coNP> actually I did the fix for java5 now I'm trying
<gnomefreak> asac: coNP im more concered with java6 in preview archive since java6 has alot of otehr bug fixes over 5
<asac> gnomefreak: i think he will take care for java6 as well
<coNP> actually that is 118 source archives on a DSL line
<coNP> 118M
<coNP> now it's done
<gnomefreak> ok cool just let me know what ones are ready all be glad to send them both to preview :)
<asac> coNP: yeah;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you can probably prefetch the debdiffs from bug
<asac> i will be out soon ... and will not come back till tomorrow
<gnomefreak> well lets see what time im done spinning and uploading
<Hobbsee> hrm.  i should install java.
<gnomefreak> and that will determine when i get to java
<asac> Hobbsee: but then install upstream java :-P -> java.sun.com
<gnomefreak> its looking good for monday atm but maybe this weekend
<Hobbsee> asac: haha.  i'm not that insane :P
<asac> Hobbsee: just kiddin
<asac> Hobbsee: it has a nice installer
<asac> sh j...*.bin
<asac> then confirm license and it will be unpacked wherever you are :)
<asac> hehe
<Hobbsee> asac: it's an old habit, i think - got very used to firefox and thunderbird on windows, did some bug stuff in there, and testing.  then found ubuntu based off that.  old habits die hard, you know...
<Hobbsee> yeah, i remember it.
<Hobbsee> vaguely
<asac> Hobbsee: sure ... np
<Hobbsee> asac: that's the only reason i know bits of thunderbird :P
<asac> ok i am off ... gnomefreak coNP just let me know :) ... cu tomorrow  i guess
<Hobbsee> asac: not all of us grew up with debian as teh first point of the open source world, you know :P
<gnomefreak> cu
<coNP> cu asac, I'll attach debdiffs to the bug
<Hobbsee> ROCK ON!
<Hobbsee> i dont have to fiddle to make java plugin work.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you have a fan in -ops
<gnomefreak> :)
<coNP> it seems to be only a diff -> debdiff issue
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yummy
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i thought that was a good response :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<bdmurray> thekorn: what is buginfo supposed to do?
<thekorn> bdmurray: it is supposed to be an interface for the bug-class - return information on a bugreport
<thekorn> currently it only returns information about comments
<bdmurray> okay so it is supposed to show bug status at the moment?
<bdmurray> er isn't
<thekorn> no not atm, but title and tags
<bdmurray> cool, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #121766 in xchat (universe) "Please merge xchat (2.8.2-1) from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121766
<ubotu> New bug: #121767 in xchat (universe) "xchat lookupd patch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121767
<ubotu> New bug: #121768 in glibc (main) "manpage for ld.so mistake" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121768
<ubotu> New bug: #121770 in apt (main) "apt-source should ignore X-Vcs-Browser" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121770
<ubotu> New bug: #121769 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Installing fglrx driver via GUI breaks X on Dell Inspiron 1501 (dup-of: 115188)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121769
<ubotu> New bug: #121772 in dash (main) "dash improperly parses "\\n"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121772
<ubotu> New bug: #121773 in evince (main) "Evince changes zoom level after a document reload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121773
<ubotu> New bug: #121775 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "List which filenames disable windows compability when writing CD/DVD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121775
<ubotu> New bug: #121776 in epiphany (universe) "depends on firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121776
<ubotu> New bug: #121777 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121777
<pochu> hey slomo! I was thinking about the advantages and disadvantages of changing to Xulrunner instead of Firefox for the Liferea engine. If we switch to it, I see two big advantages. One, the delta with Debian would be really lower, and to install it users wouldn't have to install firefox. I'm not sure about the disadvantages. What do you think?
<ubotu> New bug: #121700 in Ubuntu "no sound when watching videos " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121700
<ubotu> New bug: #121737 in Ubuntu "Resume after hibernate won't ask password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121737
<pochu> slomo: from a user POV, both look similar.
<ubotu> New bug: #121779 in vim (main) "Package vim-gnome fails to install due to vim-common problem." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121779
<ubotu> New bug: #121778 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "crash on deleting history (Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121778
<ubotu> New bug: #121780 in redhat-cluster-suite "DoS via local buffer overflow" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121780
<slomo> pochu: everybody has firefox anyway... and we don't have xulrunner in main
<ScottK> slomo: Not necessarily in the derivatives.  It's not installed by default in Kubuntu.
<ScottK> IIRC
<slomo> in kubuntu you have akkregator *shrug* :)
<ScottK> OK
<pochu> slomo: oh, if it isn't in main, then there's nothing to talk about ;)
<slomo> pochu: one (or two?) times the gecko+everything stack in main is enough i guess :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121782 in human-theme (main) "human-theme_0.7_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/themes/Human/cursor.theme', which is also in package human-cursors-theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121782
<ubotu> New bug: #121771 in bzr-gtk "bzr-gtk 0.17.0 selftest failure (dup-of: 119826)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121771
<ubotu> New bug: #121781 in gnome-panel (main) "Captions on window list flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121781
<pochu> slomo: sorry, I didn't understand that ^
<ubotu> New bug: #121783 in ubiquity (main) "installer chrashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121783
<ubotu> New bug: #121785 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with TypeError in getencoder()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121785
<ubotu> New bug: #121786 in Ubuntu "Password always wrong on first try after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121786
<ubotu> New bug: #121787 in rhino (main) "Rhino is missing some classes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121787
<ubotu> New bug: #121788 in aptitude (main) "Assertion "_width>=0" failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121788
<bashelier> hey Mr fernando :)
<fernando> hey Mr. bashelier =) how are you going?
<bashelier> fernando: as fine as possible =) you ?
<fernando> bashelier, fine too =)
<ubotu> New bug: #121789 in debtags (main) "debtags crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121789
<ubotu> New bug: #121791 in Ubuntu "System freeze randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121791
<ubotu> New bug: #121793 in gnome-screensaver (main) ""lock screen" option doesn't work (always locks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121793
<ubotu> New bug: #121795 in network-manager-applet (main) "wants to access the password for '' in (null)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121795
<ubotu> New bug: #121796 in gimp (main) "multiple non-working "Open With>Gimp" entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121796
<lousygarua> hello. do i have to open a "please-sync-this-and-that" bug or can just contact a package maintainer adn ask him to update a package?
<lousygarua> or i should open a bug coz it's good for ur karma :)
<coNP> of course file a bug to improve your karma :)
<coNP> lousygarua: what pacakge?
<lousygarua> coNP: lastfm. they put a new .deb for download and it works on my feisty
<lousygarua> coNP: hmm i guess i'm gonna file a bug then
<coNP> lousygarua: best you ask on #ubuntu-motu
<lousygarua> coNP: but the karma!!
<coNP> oh I almost forgot :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121797 in democracyplayer "Democracy Player hung on startup after Yahoo! video search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121797
<ubotu> New bug: #121799 in grub (main) "GRUB mixes up HDDs of different type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121799
<ubotu> New bug: #121800 in lastfm (universe) "please sync lastfm from main site (upstream?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121800
<ubotu> New bug: #121802 in firefox (main) "facebook.com with ubuntu firefox - java" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121802
<ubotu> New bug: #121803 in human-theme (main) "Update from human-theme 0.6 to 0.7 fails (dup-of: 121782)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121803
<ubotu> New bug: #121806 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  visual: can't read wireless network signal strength" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121806
<ubotu> New bug: #121807 in digikam (main) "Please merge digikam (2:0.9.2~beta3-1) from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121807
<ubotu> New bug: #121808 in linux-kernel-restricted-di-2.6 (restricted) "Add Intel wirelss iwl4965 driver to gusty restricted modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121808
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-23
<ScottK> bdmurray: Did you make the page for the next bug day yet?  w.u.c is telling me the page doesn't exist...
<bdmurray> ScottK: No, I have not.
<bdmurray> It would be just be a framework at the moment
<bdmurray> But I could make that
<ScottK> OK.  I was looking because I was curious about the mention of Postfix on your list of packages to focus on.
<bdmurray> probably should r
<ubotu> New bug: #121809 in inkscape (main) "Please merge inkscape (0.45.1-1) from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121809
<ScottK> Since you referenced it in an e-mail you sent out already, I'd say it'd be a good idea...
<bdmurray> Yeah, probably
<bdmurray> ScottK: thanks for catching that
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Do you have any Postfix bugs on your list?
<bdmurray> ScottK: not any specific ones I was going to run a query with bughelper to get some random bugs from those packages
<ScottK> OK.  Last I looked there didn't appear to be any that were really worth fixing, but I don't look all the time.
<LaserJock> bdmurray: got a sec to talk about bug management?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: sure
<LaserJock> I'm looking of Edubuntu bugs
<LaserJock> and I've noticed a number of "Application X randomly crashed" bugs
<LaserJock> some of them are fairly old
<LaserJock> I'm wondering what the best way to handle them would be
<bdmurray> LaserJock: Can I have an example?
<LaserJock> bug #110831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110831 in gpaint "gpaint closes while drawing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110831
<LaserJock> this is a fairly newly reported one, but it's for edgy and it doesn't seem terribly helpful to me
<bdmurray> that's fairly old. ;)
<LaserJock> in general I'm not exactly sure what to do with "Application X crashed" bugs.
<LaserJock> obviously I can try the app on gutsy and say I can confirm or not
<bdmurray> I would try to gather more information.  For example - specific package version and steps to reproduce.  Then wait 4 weeks and decide.
<LaserJock> but often times they seem like random or freak crashes
<ScottK> There's always the mark the bug invalid and deride the reporter for not having upgraded approach ;-)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> well, I tend to be fairly generous that way
<bdmurray> They did take some time to report it.  Having to sign up etc, but we just can't work with that bug report.
<LaserJock> but I do want to get rid of useless bugs
<bdmurray> 4 weeks isn't too long to wait I think.
<ScottK> LaserJock: My approach is to try to get more information and then if I can't at least try to make the reporter feel good about having gone to the effort so they are encouraged not to give up and go away.
<LaserJock> what about apport bug reports like bug #95146 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95146 in gpaint "[apport]  gpaint crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95146
<bdmurray> And I recently found a way to use bughelper to find bugs that are 4 weeks old and are Incomplete ne Needs Info
* LaserJock thinks it's obvious he hasn't done a lot of non-packaging bug fixing in a while
<LaserJock> if it's an [apport]  bug report can I still get info from the bug reporter?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: Yes, they still need to sign up
<LaserJock> they're sub'd right?
<LaserJock> ok, I was wondering about that
<bdmurray> with the apport bug there are no steps to reproduce and it is in a "pre-final" version of gpaint
<LaserJock> so should I ask for steps to reproduce?
<LaserJock> or just close it and say "If you encounter this bug in a released version of gpaint please reopen"?
<bdmurray> "Thanks for blah blah. This crash report was with a prerelease version of gpaint and includes no steps to reproduce the bug.  Could you please test this again with the latest version of gpaint and report back with detailed steps to reproduce the crash if it happens again."
<bdmurray> or something like that
<LaserJock> and mark it "Incomplete"?
<LaserJock> that's the new Needs Info isn't it?
<bdmurray> Yeah, it is.
<bdmurray> I wouldn't mark it as invalid because maybe the stacktrace is useful to someone who knows the code.
<bdmurray> LaserJock: Does that help at all?
<LaserJock> yes it does, quite a bit
<LaserJock> I'm just a little rusty here
<ubotu> New bug: #121811 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "maxdb-webtools daemon does not start because of syntax error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121811
<ubotu> New bug: #121812 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "maxdb-webtools does not start because of missing libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121812
<ubotu> New bug: #121810 in casper (main) "Gutsy Install Disk Boots up with Feisty Id Info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121810
<bdmurray> ScottK: I found 11 "New" postfix bugs
* ScottK will look
<bdmurray> there isn't anywher to look yet
<bdmurray> give me a sec
* ScottK is just looking at the list of Postfix bug in LP.
<bdmurray> And I just pasted it into the wiki for you
<bdmurray> :(
<ScottK> No problem.  I'll look at the wiki then.
<bdmurray> I was just kidding.
<ubotu> New bug: #121813 in xsp (universe) "Merge xsp (1.2.4-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121813
<ubotu> New bug: #121814 in spiralsynthmodular (universe) "Merge spiralsynthmodular (0.2.2a-4) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121814
<LaserJock> bdmurray: ok, so the apport bug was marked as Medium importance, is it worth changing that to Undecided since we don't know much of anything about it?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: I don't think so because 1) it is a crash 2) it is more useful than that Edgy report you mentioned
<LaserJock> k
* ScottK triages Postfix bugs.
<bdmurray> ScottK: that's cheating!
<ubotu> New bug: #121815 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "r8169 stops working after a while" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121815
<ubotu> New bug: #121816 in Ubuntu "Hibernation disables the sound (even for windows)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121816
<ubotu> New bug: #121817 in nautilus (main) "Popup for additional disk is confusing and frustrating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121817
<kbrooks> attention please.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Cleaned Postfix up a bit, but there's still work to be done there.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Did you set any bugs to Triaged?
<ScottK> bdmurray: I set one.
<ScottK> Now you're going to want to know which aren't you...
<kbrooks> i have a monitor bug...
<bdmurray> eh, I can find it
<bdmurray> kbrooks: what kind of bug?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, my radius (thats its name, not making it up) monitor apparently whites out in a way similiar to bug #110124 when it is inactive for a long time (haven't been able to quantify how long just yet) and i cannot recover any colour unless i reboot. even the standard ctrl+alt+bksp doesnt work. even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110124 in xorg "onboard intel gmx3000 goes to blank white screen in X" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110124
<bdmurray> kbrooks: did you try the workaround in that bug?
<bdmurray> and what video driver are you using?
<kbrooks> ... i810
<kbrooks> amazing
<bdmurray> hmm?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, i did grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it tells me, ignoring irrevelant entries, that the video driver i am using is i810
<ubotu> New bug: #121818 in Ubuntu "kdm - keyboard not function after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121818
<bdmurray> okay and what about adding that Option "VBERestore" "True"
<kbrooks> below that line where 'Driver "i810"' is located?
<kbrooks> Section "Device"
<kbrooks> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] "
<kbrooks> 	Driver		"i810"
<kbrooks> 	Option		"VBERestore" "True"
<kbrooks> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<kbrooks> EndSection # that fine?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, see above
<bdmurray> yes, that looks good
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think Bug #121499 should be rejected (it's not a bug), but since your boss is subscribed on the bug, I thought I'd give you a chance to look at if first.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121499 in Ubuntu "Donation recognition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121499
<kbrooks> i agree that it's not a bug.
<kbrooks> bdmurray, okay, i will log out and in.
<bdmurray> kbrooks: you mean restart X too right?
<bdmurray> hrm, it shouldn't be an ubuntu bug
<bdmurray> but an ubuntu-website bug
<ScottK> OK, what package does one put in for that?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, okay, set it
<kbrooks> bdmurray, now what do i do
<kbrooks> stimulate inactivity?
<bdmurray> Did you just log out or did you restart X?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, both work
<bdmurray> Hm? Logging out restarts X?
<ScottK> Figured it out.
<kbrooks> bdmurray, Yeah.
<bdmurray> I don't think so.
<kbrooks> bdmurray: because X eventually exits when you log out.
<kbrooks> bdmurray, Don't believe me?
<kbrooks> bdmurray, OK, I can scrounge around for evidence for you.
<bdmurray> If you want.  Yes, simulate inactivity.
<kbrooks> bdmurray, okay, the basic facts (the things i evidently know so far)
<kbrooks> bdmurray, ubuntu runs /etc/init.d/gdm start on bootup. this starts up gdm, which reads /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.
<kbrooks> now, the things I don't know, but am learning:
<kbrooks> taken from the man page for gdm: ' GDM runs and manages the X servers  for  both  local  and  remote  logins  (using  XDMCP).'
<bdmurray> kbrooks: when you log out of your desktop session X does not restart and gdm is not run though
<ubotu> New bug: #121819 in Ubuntu "No WLAN on Acer Extensa 1014" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121819
<kbrooks> bdmurray, oh, really? I don't believe you. Please show me.
<Zelut> evening
<kbrooks> bdmurray, OK
<kbrooks> bdmurray, You are right
<bdmurray> kbrooks: put potato for your video driver in your xorg.conf and log out see if you can log back in
<kbrooks> bdmurray, and yes, i can
<kbrooks> bdmurray, if i ctrl+alt+bksp, i cant
<kbrooks> ok, running that now
<kbrooks> brb
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> back
<kbrooks> i will leave it on overnight
<kbrooks> and see what happens
<kbrooks> if it works, then i'll get a bug filed against the i810 driver related to that bug
<kbrooks> bdmurray, what bug was i referring to from before? thanks
<bdmurray> kbrooks: it was 110124
<bdmurray> that have other steps to reproduce it too
<kbrooks> bug #110124
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110124 in xorg "onboard intel gmx3000 goes to blank white screen in X" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110124
<bdmurray> by switching to a virtual console
<Zelut> anyone have any suggestions on a good place to start tackling bugs?
<Zelut> I'm searching there now and it seems a bit overwhelming
<bdmurray> Zelut: do you a particular interest?
<Zelut> bdmurray: I suppose things I could actually try to verify.. general usage or macbook related perhaps?
<bdmurray> Are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bdmurray> or Xubuntu
<Zelut> Ubuntu, Feisty, Macbook C2D.
<bdmurray> Really the best way to start is with an application you like or might like.
<bdmurray> Something you use or want to learn more about.
<Zelut> I have been reporting a lot more lately--any little thing I find--but I realize at that point I may just be adding to the pile of bugs
<Zelut> *someone* has to actually fix them though :)
<bdmurray> Zelut: reporting bugs about Gutsy is the best idea as it is in active development
<persia> Zelut: If they are well written bugs, for real problems, more bugs are good :)
<Zelut> I would *love* to report bugs for Gutsy but it is currently the only distro that won't install in kqemu
<Zelut> ..which, of course, I reported
<bdmurray> what bug was that?
<Zelut> bug #120316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120316 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy install cd (alternate) will not detect cdrom within qemu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120316
<bdmurray> Zelut: gftp is a package with a managable number of bugs
<bdmurray> a fair number of which are new
<bdmurray> well or in a "new" state
<Zelut> would a good idea, or good start, be to simply try to verify/duplicate bugs?
<Zelut> I'm sure coming up with solutions is best, but is confirmation helpful or sometimes just more bug clutter?
<bdmurray> I would look at the "New" bugs and see if they all haven enough information.  If not ask for more info.  If there is try to reproduce it in Feisty.  If it is reproducable confirm the bug and mention the version you used and clarify steps in necessary.  If it isn't reproducable and you are certain it isn't you could close it as being fixed in feisty.
<bdmurray> Zelut: does that help some
<Zelut> yeah.  I'm sure I'll start to get comfortable with it.. it just seems a bit overwhelming at first.
<bdmurray> Yes, it can be.  I think gftp might be a reasonable place to start.
<bdmurray> apport bugs are a special case and I saw some apport bugs there too
<bdmurray> So if you want to hear about that too let me know.
<Zelut> A couple of the teams I'm on subscribes me to a lot of bugs.  I remember seeing quite a few apport bugs go through recently.
<ubotu> New bug: #121820 in ubiquity (main) "Mythbuntu failed installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121820
<Zelut> bdmurray: is there a standard "your bug appears to be fixed.  I'm going to close it, please re-open if it happens again" type response?
<bdmurray> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<bdmurray> Zelut: is #10 close to what you want?
<Zelut> bdmurray: can I just s/Gutsy/Feisty? The original was Edgy, I can't duplicate in Feisty..
<bdmurray> Yes, that would be appropriate.  Which bug was it?
* persia thinks it's a good idea to check the changelog (`aptitude changelog foo`) and report in which specific version the bug appears to have been fixed.
<Zelut> bug #69810
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69810 in Ubuntu "keyboard repeat doesn't work in edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69810
<bdmurray> persia: do you mean I tested this version# and it appears to be fixed in it?
<Zelut> how would I find out what package provides an application? ie; currently installed, but I don't know where it came from.
<persia> bdmurray: When I encounter bugs that are fixed, I usually just check the changelog to see if the bug was specifically reported as fixed in a recent upload, and report as fixed in that version.  If it's not specifically listed, I use the version with which I tested.  This is especially helpful for those bugs that only occur with specific hardware configurations, which may not be obvious from the initial description.
<persia> Zelut: `which applicationname` will usually give you the binary, and `dpkg -S binary` will tell you the package name.  The easier way is to use the package name from the bug report.
<Zelut> persia: thank you.  I was wondering the equivalent of 'yum whatprovides' :)
<persia> bdmurray: bug 30970 is a good example of a bug that had a hardware dependency.  I don't have the hardware to confirm it's been fixed, but 1.4.1 is currently waiting to be built.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30970 in Baltix "celestia-gnome ver. 1.3.2-2build1 always crashes" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30970
<bdmurray> persia: it is odd that you mention celestia
<persia> bdmurray: Why?
<bdmurray> kees and I were just looking at it
<persia> Amusing that.  I was really the only bug I remembered with the hardware dependency.
<persia> s/I/It/
<bdmurray> we are going to give fixing it a go
<bdmurray> well updating to 1.4.1 at least
<persia> bdmurray: Best of luck.  I don't use it much, but it's pretty :)
<bdmurray> persia: yeah, way pretty
<Zelut> I don't see a 'closed' status in the bug dropdown.  What should I use if I'm closing a bug as old/fixed ?
<Zelut> it didn't really have a fix released.. but the submitter solved it (user error mainly)
<ScottK> Zelut: Probably invalid then.
<ubotu> New bug: #121823 in postfix (main) "Outdated option in relay entry for master.cf   " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121823
<bdmurray> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'll look.
<ScottK> bdmurray: That was an easy one to triage.
<nixternal> oi oi
<ubotu> New bug: #121827 in nbd (main) "nbd-server can no longer be started from inetd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121827
<ubotu> New bug: #121831 in pavucontrol (universe) "Current gusty /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1 missing _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121831
<ubotu> New bug: #121832 in paprefs (universe) "Current gusty /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1 missing _ZN4Glib13wrap_registerEmPFPNS_10ObjectBaseEP8_GObjectE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121832
<ubotu> New bug: #121834 in gcc-4.1 (main) "wrong package name (x86_64) when cross compiling make ftbfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121834
<ubotu> New bug: #121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> New bug: #121836 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ImportError in find_class()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121836
<ubotu> New bug: #121837 in kdebase (main) "No automount for ntfs external drive using usb port" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121837
<ubotu> New bug: #121838 in gparted (main) "ubuntu 7.0.4 apt-get installs very old version 0.2.5 of gparted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121838
<coNP> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #121839 in update-manager (main) "update-manager edgy to feisty: phpmyadmin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121839
<ubotu> New bug: #121840 in xsane (main) "xsane needs rebuild for newer libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121840
<ubotu> New bug: #121841 in adept (main) "Multiple langage packs after installing kubuntu from a live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121841
<ubotu> New bug: #121843 in gcc-4.2 (main) "file src/libstdc++-v3/config/linker-map.gnu has moved to src/libstd++-v3/config/abi/pre/gnu.ver, which cause FTBFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121843
<ubotu> New bug: #121845 in Ubuntu "CD ripping into a artist/album directory hierarchy is nearly impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121845
<ubotu> New bug: #121846 in mplayer (multiverse) "Joypad with analogue buttons breaks keyboard input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121846
<ubotu> New bug: #121847 in avahi (main) "ifup warnings on systems with multiple NIC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121847
<ubotu> New bug: #121848 in discover-data (main) "Attansic L1 Gibabit Ethernet controller has no kernel driver associated with it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121848
<ubotu> New bug: #121849 in Ubuntu "Directory is shared but konqueror still unable to find any workgroups " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121849
<ubotu> New bug: #121850 in ubuntu-meta (main) "can't install ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121850
<ubotu> New bug: #121851 in ubiquity (main) "Mythbuntu.org 7.04-070603 i386 Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121851
<ubotu> New bug: #121852 in trashapplet (main) "trashapplet problem " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121852
<ubotu> New bug: #121853 in rhythmbox (main) "Opening gparted causes Rhythmbox to stop playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121853
<ubotu> New bug: #121854 in xmms (main) "Please sync xmms (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121854
<ubotu> New bug: #121855 in easytag (universe) "Please sync easytag (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121855
<ubotu> New bug: #121857 in Ubuntu "No actualizo bien. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121857
<ubotu> New bug: #121858 in squeak-vm (multiverse) "Please upgrade to new upstream version 3.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121858
<ubotu> New bug: #121860 in banshee (universe) "Transcoding to iPod always in aac if faac is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121860
<ubotu> New bug: #121861 in adept (main) "adept crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121861
<ubotu> New bug: #121862 in gnome-panel (main) "Error Java Applet Window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121862
<ubotu> New bug: #121863 in Ubuntu "No pudo instalar Ubuntu-desktop ni calcular actualizacion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121863
<ubotu> New bug: #121864 in gthumb (main) "Categories - Clicking on OK closes window. OK button should be APPLY" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121864
<ubotu> New bug: #121865 in gnome-mag (main) "Merge: gnome-mag 0.14.6-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121865
<ubotu> New bug: #121866 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "add java-6-sun to the list of supported jvm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121866
<ubotu> New bug: #121867 in wesnoth (universe) "Bug in gameplay/campaign" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121867
<ubotu> New bug: #121869 in vlc (universe) "VLC closes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121869
<ubotu> New bug: #121870 in mod-mono (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync mod-mono (1.2.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121870
<ubotu> New bug: #121872 in qt4-x11 (main) "*-qt4 tools should be present in $QTDIR/bin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121872
<ubotu> New bug: #121223 in gaim "Crash when moving buddy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121223
<ubotu> New bug: #121871 in evince-gtk (main) "[gutsy]  evince-gtk depends on libgnome" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121871
<ubotu> New bug: #121873 in wacom-tools (main) "ununtustudio: wacom-kernel-source cannot be installed through synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121873
<ubotu> New bug: #121874 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "Please sync gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121874
<ubotu> New bug: #121876 in network-manager (main) "Feature-request: Network-maneger-Openvpn through an HTTP proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121876
<ubotu> New bug: #121877 in k3b (main) "K3b doesnt prompt the user to install kubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121877
<ubotu> New bug: #121878 in synaptic (main) "synaptic package description translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121878
<ubotu> New bug: #121879 in apache2 (main) "libapache2-mod-ngobjweb installs, but apache fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121879
<Arby> bit of advice needed, would it be reasonable to close bug 91343?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91343 in adept "konqueror error with adept " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91343
<Arby> the traceback is incomplete and two requests for more information have been ignored
<Hobbsee> Arby: kill it.
<Arby> Hobbsee: thanks, bugs -1 :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Arby> next one, should bug 92093 be 'won't fix' or 'wishlist'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92093 in adept "Missing filters: repository Type, URL, Distribution and Components" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92093
<Arby> or arguably 'fixed'
<ubotu> New bug: #121880 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Acceleo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121880
<Hobbsee> Arby: wishlisted
<Arby> thanks again
<Hobbsee> the adept guys can mark it WONTFIX from there, if they want
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> keep going :)
<Arby> I'm here all week :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121881 in slime (multiverse) "on compile slime causes kernel to run out of memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121881
<ubotu> New bug: #121882 in Ubuntu "MonoDevelop locks up waiting for "futex" (or, My MonoDevelop Just Became a Really CPU-Intensive Clock)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121882
<ubotu> New bug: #121884 in gstreamer (universe) "Could not initialize GStreamer: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121884
<Hobbsee> Arby: very cool
<Arby> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121886 in agave (universe) "Won't start, compains about  /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121886
<ubotu> New bug: #121887 in gnome-app-install (main) "Icons not transparent in Add/Remove Programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121887
<ubotu> New bug: #121888 in Ubuntu "Volume/Mute Controls Not Working with Intel 82801BA-ICH2 sound card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121888
<jrib> sean__: what folders
<ubotu> New bug: #121890 in update-manager (main) "update-manager cannot upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121890
<ubotu> New bug: #121891 in Ubuntu "Power butten has no effect anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121891
<ubotu> New bug: #121893 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager stop working after 2 minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121893
<ubotu> New bug: #121894 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape polish translation lacking in kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121894
<ubotu> New bug: #121895 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager systray right-click and left-click behaviors have swapped places" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121895
<ubotu> New bug: #121896 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "terminate button does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121896
<ubotu> New bug: #121897 in knetworkmanager (main) "On resume, knetworkmanager tries to ifup eth0 without a link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121897
<pochu> slomo: new liferea 1.2.18, which fixes a lot of memory leaks, and some minor things. I've just removed libnspr4-dev from build-depends (we don't need it anymore, was added because a firefox change). It's at http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/, if you can take a look :-)
<pochu> slomo: btw, Debian doesn't have a new release since our last merge.
<persia> pochu: Does that happen to fix the "liferea restores the windowed GUI if the panel applet is active and the panel is reloaded issue", or should I file a bug?
<pochu> persia: sorry, windowed GUI?
<pochu> But the changelog doesn't mention it, so probably not.
<persia> pochu: Sorry: I haven't actually researched this enough to file a bug yet :)  Specifically, if liferea is open and active in the notification area, and the main window is closed, the main window is reopened when the panel is reloaded (or something like that - I need to build a proper testcase and description)
<Arby> anybody got a minute to look at bug 103593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103593 in adept "adept crash when downloading packages in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103593
<persia> Ah.  OK.  I'll file a bug when I have a useful description then.  The memory fixes along will be welcome :)
<Arby> specifically what does '0xb7ec3a0e in pkgAcqArchive::Failed ()' mean?
<Arby> dodgy network connection?
<pochu> persia: I've experienced some times the panel crash, but liferea keeps iconified in the tray icon.
<pochu> s/the/a/
<ubotu> New bug: #121898 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121898
<persia> Arby: 0xb7ec3a0e is the address of the codepoint, in the function named "Failed()".
<persia> pochu: Hrm.  Thanks: I'll make sure I can find a reliable reproduction prior to filing then.
<pochu> persia: Ok, please do :)
<Arby> persia: ah, OK. so would failure to Acquire archive (guessing) imply failed connection?
<Arby> I'm just wondering because two users on that bug report dodgy wireless when it occurred
<Arby> in which case we can't do much about it can we?
<persia> Arby: This requires a look at the code.  We can't see the actual crash (#0 is missing), but that doesn't always mean we can't find the problem.  A retrace would be nice, but I'm not sure that works with this little information.
<Arby> persia: OK thanks for helping me interpret, I can tag it for retrace and see what happens, might get lucky
<Arby> no point me reading the code since it might as well be latin :)
<persia> I'd recommend looking at pkgAcquire::Worker::RunMessages to try to determine under which conditions pkgAcqArchive::Failed would be called - this might point to the source of the issue which resulted in the crash.
<Arby> bit beyond my understanding I'm afraid
<ubotu> New bug: #121900 in Ubuntu "Auto-mounted USB thumb drive only has user write permission if FAT16 or FAT32" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121900
<slomo> pochu: will upload soon
<pochu> slomo: cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121901 in Ubuntu "No pudo instalar Ubuntu-desktop ni calcular actualizacion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121901
<ubotu> New bug: #121902 in Ubuntu "System won't halt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121902
<ubotu> New bug: #121903 in Ubuntu "Font quality is poor when resolution is set to 1280x1024" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121903
<ubotu> New bug: #121905 in ubiquity (main) "installation crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121905
<ubotu> New bug: #121906 in discover-data (main) "Gutsy Tribe 1 installer does not configure X to use ATI driver for ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon 8500 DV (R200 chipset)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121906
<ubotu> New bug: #121907 in courier (universe) "maildrop missing maildir path in authldaprc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121907
<ubotu> New bug: #121910 in dvdrip (multiverse) "should have Suggest: field for subtitleripper and vorbis-tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121910
<ubotu> New bug: #121909 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity is crashing once selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121909
<ubotu> New bug: #121911 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gcc-4.2:  internal compiler error: in gen_tagged_type_instantiation_die, at dwarf2out.c:12762" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121911
<ubotu> New bug: #121912 in sysvinit (main) "mount usbfs when USB is disabled or not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121912
<ubotu> New bug: #121915 in bluez-utils (main) "pand in /etc/init.d/bluetooth fails with "Failed to connect to the local SDP server. Connection refused(111)" error. Solution included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121915
<ubotu> New bug: #121914 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121914
<ubotu> New bug: #121917 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu should warn by extracting USB media without unmount first." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121917
<ubotu> New bug: #121920 in yelp (main) "Mouse hung up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121920
<calc> crimsun: i applied to motu :)
<ubotu> New bug: #121921 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes when first partition is set to  "dont use"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121921
<ubotu> New bug: #121922 in Ubuntu "Applet error: unable to load library libn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121922
<crimsun> calc: just read -council mail
<calc> crimsun: i'm not subbed so i just read a day behind, heh
<calc> crimsun: just noticed i applied roughly in time to become a motu 7 years to the day after i became a DD, heh
<pochu> calc: you might want to CC or ping your sponsors, since they might not be subscribed to that list.
<pochu> So they can +1 you ;)
<calc> pochu: yea i pinged them just a few minutes ago
<calc> TheMuso: ping wrt the package you sponsored for me
<calc> TheMuso: didn't know your email address
<ubotu> New bug: #121923 in krb5 (main) "krb5-kdc: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.3 is to be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121923
<crimsun> calc: https://launchpad.net/~themuso
<calc> ok
<crimsun> left side, bottom box, Confirmed email addresses
<calc> ok emailed him too
<calc> how many
<calc> +1's does someone need
* calc notes the enter key keeps getting in his way ;)
<pochu> calc: the more, the better :)
<calc> ok
<pochu> So how are those bugs going?
<crimsun> calc: 3 are sufficient.
<crimsun> calc: but those 3 come from MC members
<calc> ok
<crimsun> any combo of Daniel H., Andrew, Gauvain, Stefan, and myself
<pochu> Oh, I was thinking about sponsors' +1
* calc gives ajmitch a big hug :)
<pochu> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #121924 in libapt-pkg-perl (universe) "Please sync libapt-pkg-perl 0.1.21 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121924
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-24
<ubotu> New bug: #121925 in gnome-panel (main) "Picasa Application Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121925
<ubotu> New bug: #121926 in gnome-panel (main) "freezes if using xubuntu panel on ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121926
<ubotu> New bug: #121927 in Ubuntu "After coming out of suspend via power button, mouse and keyboard don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121927
<ubotu> New bug: #121928 in gimp-print (main) "missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121928
<ubotu> New bug: #121929 in Ubuntu "network wireless interface not detected with 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121929
<ubotu> New bug: #121930 in gnome-terminal (main) "E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121930
<ubotu> New bug: #121931 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121931
<pochu> good night!
<ubotu> New bug: #121934 in vdr (universe) "enable opt-42-x_MainMenuHooks patch" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121934
<ubotu> New bug: #121935 in update-manager (main) "particial upgrade update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121935
* calc considers fixing 116326
<micahcowan> bug 116326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116326 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No audio INTEL HD audio - Realtek ALC268 codec - Toshiba A205-S4577" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116326
<ubotu> New bug: #121937 in Ubuntu "live-cd should ask for the language country (and maybe keyboard)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121937
<ubotu> New bug: #121938 in yakuake (universe) "Yakuake opens in nonexisting monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121938
<calc> crimsun: you here?
<ubotu> New bug: #121940 in kvm (universe) "KVM newest version request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121940
<ubotu> New bug: #121941 in firefox (main) "flashplayer crashes firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121941
<ubotu> New bug: #121939 in gnome-panel (main) "The "Users and Group" is no more accessible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121939
<ubotu> New bug: #121942 in openoffice.org (main) "open office does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121942
<Neolithium> Figures, I start hunting through bugs and a big storm blows in...
<ubotu> New bug: #121943 in gparted (main) "Gparted freezes with external USB HD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121943
<ubotu> New bug: #121945 in update-manager (main) "[gutsy]  "update-manager' crashes and leave update incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121945
<ScottK> bdmurray: I think you ought to consider making it triaging policy NOT to use the Triaged state until Bug #121636 gets fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121636 in malone "when a bug is marked as triaged it disappears" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121636
<ubotu> New bug: #121947 in update-manager (main) "Warning about unsigned security updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121947
<ubotu> New bug: #121948 in rhythmbox (main) "Changing track information in rhythmbox crashes the program...." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121948
<ubotu> New bug: #121949 in gambas (universe) "Example projects generate errors in Gambas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121949
<crimsun> calc: yes, what's up?
<calc> crimsun: i think i understand how hda works now
<calc> crimsun: i read the datasheet for the 268 and things started making sense a little bit, heh
<calc> crimsun: and i saw that the support for the 268 has some FIXME's in the code which look like it may be why things don't work
<crimsun> are you working off 4.06a or alsa-kernel hg tip?
<calc> hg
<calc> 4.06a has no 268 support at all
<crimsun> interesting.
<calc> it was there for 4.05f but not in 4.06a
<calc> and hg doesn't work as is
<calc> i took the diff from hg to ubuntu kernel and applied and it tried it out the other day
<crimsun> your model doesn't match either of the quirks, correct?
* calc looks
<calc> i only see 1 quirk and its not for my device
<crimsun> and you've tried model=3stack, correct?
<calc> yea
<calc> i
<calc> er i'll have to try it out again tomorrow (sunday)
<crimsun> if you can rule out both model=auto and model=3stack, then you can construct a new init_verb method
<calc> yea
<calc> looks like there is only one init_verb method already
<calc> and it looks "mostly" ok
<calc> maybe some of the setup isn't quite right but the nids look right afaict
<calc> i'll have to figure out what the magic numbers do and verify they are correct per the datasheet
<crimsun> well, if the nids are correct for your /proc/asound/card0/codec*, then likely what you need is just a separate verb section
<calc> verb section doing what exactly though?
<crimsun> different nid bindings
<crimsun> for instance, take a look at what the various tagra/lenovo quirks do
<calc> ok
<calc> this is probably a dumb question but why are there quirks?
<calc> isn't the chip the same across all that use it?
<crimsun> the chip meaning the Realtek 268?
<calc> yea
<crimsun> no, it's not identical.
<crimsun> like any hardware, it can be tweaked before reaching the customer.  Welcome to hell.
<calc> heh
<calc> well i can see the mixers are definitely different depending on which ports are hooked up especially on the 8 channel codecs for a laptop
<calc> also looks like for the 268 someone just coded enough to get their particular laptop to work, doesn't appear to implement full base functionality
<calc> i mean base being whats in the datasheet
<calc> also there is some mixer weirdness compared to what i see on other mixers for realtek
<calc> they show a different nid for the volume and switch
<calc> but the other mixers don't
<crimsun> calc: yes, there may well be differences
<calc> ah i see what is going on (i think)
<calc> btw do you know what the E (sigma's) mean on the realtek datasheet diagram?
<calc> and the M as well
<crimsun> I don't have it on me
<calc> ok np
<calc> code like this:
<calc> {0x03, AC_VERB_SET_AMP_GAIN_MUTE, AMP_IN_UNMUTE(1)}
<calc> that tells it to send the unmute command to that nid?
<crimsun> in a manner of speaking, yes.
<crimsun> it's not so much "send it now" but ...
<crimsun> here, think of it in terms of Qt's slots and signals
<calc> ok
<crimsun> your nids are your slots; the actions are the signals
<crimsun> in that sense, they're bindings.
<calc> hold on AMP_IN_UNMUTE(1) would mean mute (i think)
<calc> 1<<8 means shift 1 eight bits right, correct>
<calc> ?
<calc> #define AMP_IN_UNMUTE(idx)      (0x7000 | ((idx)<<8))
<crimsun> yes
<calc> so that would be 0x7080 if AMP_IN_UNMUTE(1) ?
<calc> or is that 0x7100?
<calc> ah 0x7100 doh
* calc can't shift correctly
<crimsun> :)
<calc> ah now i understand what the number is doing
<calc> changing the index offset in the mux
<ubotu> New bug: #121951 in serpentine (main) "Adding files in Serpentine doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121951
<calc> i think i might have found something wrong, but i need to look further
<calc> they unmute the first 3 ports on the mux but not all 7
<calc> n/m the mux is only hooked up the input
<calc> on this particular codec
<calc> i need to sleep, i'm sure it will be fairly easy to spot when i wake up
<calc> Hobbsee: hello
<Hobbsee> hi calc
<calc> crimsun: thanks for the tips, ttyl
* calc going to bed now
<crimsun> calc: 'night
<ubotu> New bug: #121952 in debconf (main) "[gutsy]  debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121952
<ubotu> New bug: #121953 in epiphany (universe) "Epiphany can't open links in a new tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121953
<ubotu> New bug: #121955 in Ubuntu "wpa supplicant bug, causes random crashes to su processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121955
<ubotu> New bug: #121956 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine doesn't keep preferred writing device " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121956
<ubotu> New bug: #121957 in serpentine (main) "When run from gnome dialog, serpentine doesn't choose correct writing device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121957
<ubotu> New bug: #121958 in firefox (main) "Firefox randomly crashes when typing " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121958
<ubotu> New bug: #121959 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "prism2 drivers not working, need sync from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121959
<ubotu> New bug: #121960 in timeoutd (universe) "timeoutd does not restrict login time if LOGIN/NOLOGIN lines are after session limit lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121960
<Arby> anybody got a moment to look at bug 113188?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113188 in apt "E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113188
<Arby> it looks like a server error to me
<Arby> and therefore I'm wondering if I should just close it
<Hobbsee> Arby: i think so
<Arby> Hobbsee: good enough for me thanks
<Arby> bugs--
<Hobbsee> :D
<coNP> I guess this has some dupliacetes as well
<coNP> it is typical that something similiar gets reported once a week or so
<ubotu> New bug: #121961 in vino (main) "vino should support reverse connections (listen mode)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121961
<Hobbsee> coNP: which?
<Hobbsee> coNP: oh, the dpkg one?
<Hobbsee> coNP: usually it's dpkg --configure -a
<coNP> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<coNP> sure, it is
<coNP> but they file it again & again
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i wonder if we can get an autocloser on with taht string
<Hobbsee> bughelper should be able to find all those bugs, and close them via email
<ubotu> New bug: #121962 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Support for special buttons on Fujitsu P1510D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121962
<ubotu> New bug: #121965 in Ubuntu "Network-manager fails to connect/recognize Centrino Intel Pro Wireless in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121965
<ubotu> New bug: #121964 in k3b (main) "Gutsy: k3b has misleading system config dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121964
<ubotu> New bug: #121966 in Ubuntu "PS3 Fiesty: Running X Windows on a system with huge tables enabled causes massive disc thrashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121966
<ubotu> New bug: #121967 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fingerprint reader as scroll wheel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121967
<ubotu> New bug: #121968 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121968
<ubotu> New bug: #121969 in asn1c (universe) "Please sync asn1c (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121969
<ubotu> New bug: #121970 in approx (universe) "Please sync approx (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121970
<ubotu> New bug: #121971 in interchange (universe) "Please sync interchange (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121971
<ubotu> New bug: #121972 in latex-cjk-chinese-arphic (universe) "Please sync latex-cjk-chinese-arphic (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121972
<ubotu> New bug: #121973 in filezilla (universe) "Filezilla segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121973
<ubotu> New bug: #121974 in libccscript3 (universe) "Please sync libccscript3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121974
<ubotu> New bug: #121975 in libtk-tablematrix-perl (universe) "Please sync libtk-tablematrix-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121975
<ubotu> New bug: #121977 in lockvc (universe) "Please sync lockvc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121977
<ubotu> New bug: #121978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Unknown symbol in module fcpci.ko" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121978
<ubotu> New bug: #121979 in netdiag (universe) "Please netdiag (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121979
<ubotu> New bug: #121980 in k3b (main) "Gutsy: k3b hangs at 'Verifying written data'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121980
<ubotu> New bug: #121982 in evolution (main) "error with E-Mail, error emptying trash and junk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121982
<ubotu> New bug: #121983 in nautilus (main) "Unable to launch nautilus file browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121983
<ubotu> New bug: #121984 in kdepim (main) "kandy: no icon in kubuntu feisty's kde menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121984
<ubotu> New bug: #121985 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  totem progress bar and time stuck when playing multiple sound files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121985
<ubotu> New bug: #121986 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "impossible to set a cube with 4 faces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121986
<ubotu> New bug: #121987 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Dark Oberon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121987
<ubotu> New bug: #121988 in gnome-panel (main) "right-click menu comes up blank with dual monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121988
<ubotu> New bug: #121989 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel / desktop icons doesn't appear on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121989
<ubotu> New bug: #121990 in gproftpd (universe) "Just please update to 8.3.2 to got the french translation :'(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121990
<ubotu> New bug: #121991 in hwdb-client (main) "Data Bases of Kubuntu devices crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121991
<afflux> bugs against the mythbuntu ubiquity should be rejected, shouldn't they?
<Hobbsee> afflux: file them under mythubuntu, i think
<Hobbsee> bug URL?
<afflux> bug 121851 and 121914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121851 in ubiquity "Mythbuntu.org 7.04-070603 i386 Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121851
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121914 in ubiquity "mythbuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121914
<afflux> we have a mythbuntu project in LP? never heard of it before :)
<afflux> oh, right.
<ubotu> New bug: #121992 in bash (main) "bashrc should not depend on /usr mounted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121992
<Hobbsee> afflux: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/121914 and hit "also needs fixing here"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121914 in ubiquity "mythbuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> probably leave the ubiquity task - it may affect ours too, and cjwatson can reject it
<Hobbsee> same for that other bug
<afflux> okay
<afflux> thank your
<afflux> -r
<Hobbsee> no problem
<lousygarua> hello. few days ago i made a notice that the ubuntu logo in ubuntu's launchpad page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu is cropped at the top. well... it's still is? is *that* annoying to fix?
<Hobbsee> lousygarua: file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<persia> lousygarua: Is there an open bug for this?  If not, perhaps the right people just haven't heard about it yet.
<persia> Hobbsee: Is that the right place for an issue with the Ubuntu project page?  I thought that was only for launchpad bugs.
<Hobbsee> lousygarua: bugs in launchpad tend to have nothing to do with bugs in ubuntu.
<afflux> next question would be: what to do with bug 121937? Someone requests a way to let blind people decide in what language the live-cd should boot up.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121937 in Ubuntu "live-cd should ask for the language country (and maybe keyboard)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121937
<Hobbsee> lousygarua: it is - but that ubuntu page is probably created by launchpad.  i'd at least put it there, and then someone can move it to wherever it should be
<Hobbsee> but it's place is definetly not just filed under ubuntu
<Hobbsee> afflux: ask heno about that one
<Hobbsee> afflux: and TheMuso
<Hobbsee> (who arent here)
<afflux> k
<persia> Hobbsee: Hrm.  I'm not sure.  If there was a problem with the DaD logo, wouldn't that get filed against DaD?
<Hobbsee> persia: this is true.  but the correct person it should actually be assigned to is ubuntu-drivers - but i suspect the launchpad people will respond quicker than tehy will
<persia> Hobbsee: You're probably right regarding response times, etc., but I still think that the workflow would be wrong - there should be an easy way to file bugs about the project configuration on launchpad in Malone, and have them be visible to the drivers of that project, but this becomes a #launchpad discussion, and I'm not motivated enough to have it currently :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> especially as the launchpad guys arent there yet
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-drivers is mark and matt and such, iirc - and they wont fix it.
<lousygarua> Hobbsee: the ubuntu launchpad page was probably created by someone from the ubuntu core team. so same as i can choose my 'branding' on my launchpad page i guess one of the ubuntu core team can.
<lousygarua> Hobbsee: i though one of them may be sitting around here
<persia> Hobbsee: In that case, I think it's an abuse of LP: one of the drivers should be the person who has been assigned responsibility for maintaining the project page in LP, but given the parties involved, I'm not actually that surprised (they're all busy enough as it is: worrying about who is "supposed" to do things only takes longer).
<Hobbsee> lousygarua: which is -drivers, oh, which there are more people in.  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers
<Hobbsee> file a bug under ubuntu and assign it to ubuntu-drivers then
<persia> lousygarua: You're absolutely correct about who did it, and how it would be fixed.  Given the other things these specific individuals do, Hobbsee is likely correct that you'd get a faster response filing a bug against launchpad itself.
<lousygarua> persia: alright then i'll do as Hobbsee suggested, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #121993 in firefox (main) "apport hook test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121993
<lousygarua> how do I assign a bug to someone? "subscribe someone else" ?
<coNP> lousygarua: not really
<persia> lousygarua: That's the most polite way to do it.  The subscribee would then decide if they should be assigned, or perhaps redirect to another party.
<coNP> sorry I am too late
<persia> (On the other hand, not all teams actually check +subscribed)
<coNP> so actually you are not really supposed to assign it someone else unless he really wants that
<lousygarua> wnla
<lousygarua> whoa i've just subscribed ubuntu-drivers and it added a whole bunch of teams :)
<lousygarua> i hope they kick me out of
<lousygarua> ubutnu for t hat (sorry for newline)
<lousygarua> *won't kick me out
<persia> coNP: Depends on the specific case.  I don't like it when other people assign me bugs (unless I've requested it), so that my +assignedbugs accurately reflects the things I think I'm supposed to be doing.  Some teams prefer assignment.
<coNP> okay teams might be other case
<ubotu> New bug: #121994 in yelp (main) "nvidia gs7600 driver issue.  cannot change resolution from 1024 x to 1920x." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121994
<persia> coNP: Not all teams.  Some teams prefer subscription - it's a good idea to check the team page in the Wiki before assigning.
<ubotu> New bug: #121995 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu logo cropped on launchpad page entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121995
<ubotu> New bug: #121996 in firefox (main) "apport hook test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121996
<coNP> persia: do you know who could alter a product logo? in this case Ubuntu's? (bug #121995)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121995 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu logo cropped on launchpad page entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121995
<Hobbsee> coNP: people in ~ubuntu-drivers
<coNP> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> (shown on the front page of launchpad.net/ubuntu)
<coNP> it seems to be an easy fix
<coNP> sure
<persia> coNP: The team is already subscribed (that was the earlier discussion :))
<coNP> ahhh... now I see it is the two faces of the same issue
<Pierre> hi
<Pierre> anyone succeeded to use the networkmanager to connect to a vpn without getting segfaults on auth?
<ubotu> New bug: #121997 in firefox (main) "apport hook test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121997
<sim2> who knows why /var/run and /var/lock are excempted from umounting in /etc/init.d/umountfs
<ScottK> sim2: I know /var/run is a tmpfs.  Why would you bother with unmounting it?
<sim2> ScottK: it keep my /var busy during shutdown
<ubotu> New bug: #121998 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121998
<ScottK> Is it causing an actual problem?
<sim2> ScottK: fsck during reboot
<sim2> ScottK: err, reiserfs transaction log roll forward in reboot
<ScottK> Ah.
<sim2> i really like to patch umountfs to fix it.
<ScottK> If you do, it'd make sense then only to unmount it if it's a reiserfs partition.
<sim2> but i did not see the reason for excempting /var/lock and /var/run during that stage of the shutdown
<sim2> first tmpfs filesystems get umounted, then a swapoff -a and then the normal filesystems, but not /var/run and /var/lock
<ScottK> sim2: I'm not an expert, so can't advise you there.  You might look back in the changelog of the package to see if it was changed to exempt them and if it's linked to a bug report.
<ScottK> sim2: That might tell you why it's the way it is.
<ScottK> sim2: Understanding that is probably a good thing to do before you start changing it.
<sim2> ScottK: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #122005 in firefox (main) "apport hook test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122005
<ubotu> New bug: #122006 in firefox (main) "apport hook test" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122006
<ubotu> New bug: #122007 in texlive-bin (main) "pdftex does not work (dup-of: 121327)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122007
<ubotu> New bug: #122009 in vino (main) "** ERROR **: file vino-preferences.c: line 108 (vino_preferences_dialog_get_password_from_keyring)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122009
<ubotu> New bug: #122010 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when opening multimedia file properites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122010
<persia> afflux: About bug 111620: Do I understand correctly from your comments that it only applies to dapper and edgy at this point?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111620 in wordpress "Remote Exploits: multiple vulnerabilities" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111620
<ubotu> New bug: #122011 in Ubuntu "BUG : at lib/kref .c:32 kref_get()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122011
<ubotu> New bug: #122012 in gparted (main) "gparted undefined symbol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122012
<afflux> persia: right.
<afflux> persia: oh. just found that there are newer backported versions. These doesn't have the mentioned issues.
<ubotu> New bug: #121981 in debian-installer (main) "maki" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121981
<ubotu> New bug: #122013 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes on first startup (sqlite)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122013
<ubotu> New bug: #122016 in drivel (universe) "Unable to login to blogger with google account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122016
<ubotu> New bug: #122017 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Tomcat 5.5 permissions after install do not permit start up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122017
<ubotu> New bug: #122020 in zile (universe) "Please sync zile (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122020
<Nafallo> oh! I need to sub that one :-)
<Nafallo> the drivel one :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #122022 in Ubuntu ""kernel still alive" appears in 64bit Ed. on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122022
<alfmatos> hi, need a little help in bug actions. What to do with a bug that is fixed in Gutsy, but seen in Feisty. Should it be rejected as wontfix for Feisty ? To fix, it would imply several core modifications, such as kernel version, or a kernel release, and possibly HAL... Bug #79135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79135 in linux-source-2.6.20 "gnome-power-manager and a problem with the brightness " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79135
<ubotu> New bug: #122015 in tinymux (universe) "Please sync tinymux (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122015
<coNP> can a native english speaker please confirm bug 71095?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71095 in hddtemp "typo in 3rd configuration screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71095
<Arby> coNP: confirmed
<coNP> I filed it when I was young (and never needed any one), but now it is getting to annoy me more & more
<Arby> suggested is correct
<coNP> thanks Arby
<coNP> it is not a big issue but I want to clean my triaged bug list
<Arby> I can leave a comment if you like
<coNP> thanks it is enough for now
<coNP> unless you want to increase your LP karma :D
<Arby> meh, can't hurt
<Neolithium> I love first thing in the morning when I connect and have a full inbox. LOL
<coNP> Neolithium: sunday or monday morning?
<Neolithium> coNP Sunday morning for me :)
* Neolithium is addicted to helping, even though he *just* joined the bug squad ;)
<Arby> Neolithium: yeah, it gets you like that :)
<Arby> compulsive isn't it :)
<Neolithium> Absolutely :)
* coNP hugs Neolithium 
<Neolithium> Hmmm, I think I have enough to confirm this bug, but wanted to get a 2nd opinion since it'll be my first confirmation. Anyone wanna double check it for me?  :)
<coNP> Neolithium: which bug?
<coNP> but I guess you can confirm it if you think you can confirm it :D
<Neolithium> LOL. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sometimes power button shuts down without asking " [Low,Incomplete] 
<Neolithium> It'll come easier with practice I guess, though.
<ubotu> New bug: #122023 in Ubuntu "The live CD should somehow prompt for language/country/keymap for blind people" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122023
<ubotu> New bug: #122024 in Ubuntu "orca should automatically get started when braille is activated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122024
<ubotu> New bug: #122026 in Ubuntu "Not detect mass storage  Samsung YP-F1 mp3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122026
<ubotu> New bug: #122027 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "ship already built equalizer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122027
<ubotu> New bug: #122029 in adept (main) "adept doesn't honour recommends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122029
<ubotu> New bug: #122031 in brasero (universe) "Cannot make copy of audio CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122031
<ubotu> New bug: #122032 in adept (main) "GG Kubuntu Adept breaks itself after initial update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122032
<ubotu> New bug: #122034 in adept (main) "Adept always shows the same message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122034
<ubotu> New bug: #122035 in Ubuntu "Website links from Fridge.Ubuntu.com don't all work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122035
<ubotu> New bug: #122036 in firefox (main) "firefox apport hook test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122036
<ubotu> New bug: #122037 in control-center (main) "could not install upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122037
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-16
<Baron1984> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5194590#post5194590
<mjbrooks> Can someone point me to directions on how to install the Intrepid Kernel in Hardy? I have two systems that are experiencing random freezes and it was reported that the Intrepid kernel solves the issue, but the instructions provided  don't work
<Rocket2DMn> mjbrooks, you can get support in #ubuntu or on ubuntuforums.org, this is not a help channel
<Rocket2DMn> good luck
<mjbrooks> I figured since it was a widely reported bug someone here might have a link on hand... but thanks just the same
<greg-g> mjbrooks: don't know the bug, the instructions you read didn't mention it? figured they would
<mjbrooks> greg-g, it's a weird one, with no specific hardware pattern that anyone has found yet, but the Intrepid install instructions are in this comment https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204996/comments/192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204996 in linux "Linux kernel 2.6.24-12 lockup" [High,Fix released]
<mjbrooks> many people report it with NVIDIA, but my friend has an ATI and another friend has SiS integrated
<mjbrooks> the NVIDIA runs compiz, the SiS does not, the NVIDIA is running kubuntu, the SiS ubuntu
<mjbrooks> Thankfully my laptop is unaffected ;)
<ruiboon> hi. i was wondering for casese like bug 234282 where the problem has been solved with a newer version, should the status be fix-released or invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234282 in firefox "sec_error_inadequate_key_usage" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234282
<persia> ruiboon: Generally Fix Released.
<ruiboon> persia: noted. then when does it get invalid? as some cases may involve some config issues which has been reverted with a new version
<persia> ruiboon: Bugs are invalid when It's not a bug in the package (or any other package).  If filed a bug on epiphany because it didn't connect to https://fleaseatingbeesonknees.jgj:8588/, that would be an invalid bug.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status for more.
<ruiboon> persia: i see. Thanks
<Rocket2DMn> mjbrooks, if youre still around, SiS does not support Compiz at all
<Rocket2DMn> mjbrooks, ATI restricted fglrx drivers support Compiz, but the open source "ati" drivers do not.  If your friend is using those open source drivers he can have a look here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764633
<askand> Hi, Who makes the decision on what is included in ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<askand> Asking because of bug 219684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219684 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please put Sun Java JRE in this package, not OpenJDK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219684
<james_w> Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> er, me and mvo, unless someone else does it.
<askand> I see, thanks :) How do you do with bugs like that? Bugs that arent really a bug but a disagreement of what should be included
 * persia thinks that looking towards newer versions and less restricted is preferred
<Hobbsee> askand: now that's a good question.  i tend to do a straw poll, and go with the results of that.
<Hobbsee> askand: no matter whcih options you use, you'll always get it wrong, in people's opinions.
<askand> ﻿Hobbsee: Yes, that cant be easy indeed :)
<askand> ﻿Hobbsee: Well, atleast I wish to see the bug resolved. (Here is a thread about it at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829303 )  Among other things, openjdk makes it inpossible to legitimatize swedish people visiting the Swedish Tax Agency, https://www1.skatteverket.se/es/eskd/login.do?method=cbt
<Hobbsee> askand: oh, classy.
<Hobbsee> askand: i can only fix it for intrepid (and feel free to submit a patch)
<askand> Intrepid is certainly good enough :)
<askand> ﻿Hobbsee: I will try o make a patch
<askand> How should I mark a bug that I have attached a debdiff to?
<askand> in progress?
<techno_freak> confirmed?
<james_w> askand: you should subscribe the sponsors team
<coNP[uni]> askand: which bug?
<askand> 219684
<askand> bug 219684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219684 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Please put Sun Java JRE in this package, not OpenJDK" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219684
<coNP[uni]> I guess first it should be decided if this patch is really wanted
<askand> ﻿coNP[uni]: yes I think so to
<coNP[uni]> I would recommend some sort of discussion here
<coNP[uni]> OTOH as james_w already wrote, you should subscribe the proper sponsor team in case of a valid bug with an attached debdiff
<coNP[uni]> but this does not seem to be the case now
<Hobbsee> coNP[uni]: it got discussed before
<askand> ﻿coNP[uni]: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829303  you can check here for a bit of discussion
<coNP[uni]> Hobbsee: sorry, I was not aware of that, a pointer might be a good thing to add as a comment to the bug report
<askand> ﻿coNP[uni]: a link to the discussion thread?
<persia> askand: I'd just attach the debdiff with a pointer to the report about the swedish tax authority.
<askand> ﻿persia: yes that might be good too
<persia> Then subscribe the sponsors: your sponsor will decide if more discussion is warranted (and I suspect she'll just upload it)
<askand> ﻿persia: hmm, who is the sponsor?
<persia> askand: Whoever picks up the bug from the sponsor queue.  No specific individual.
<askand> ubuntu-main-sponsors ?
<persia> ubuntu-universe-sponsors (`rmadison ubuntu-restricted-extras` shows it to be in multiverse for intrepid)
<askand> done, thanks for all your help :)
<qense> hello
<bddebian> Boo
<joumetal> bug 148435 seems to be same as bug 209464. Which one is duplicate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148435 in gdm "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209464 in gdm "When I login, I receive and error that the permissions are wrong for the file .dmrc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209464
<bdmurray> I think bug 209464 has slightly more information than the other one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209464 in gdm "When I login, I receive and error that the permissions are wrong for the file .dmrc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209464
<bdmurray> so 148435 could be made a duplicate of it
<joumetal> ok it's marked.
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
<greg-g> yay, spammer
<techno_freak> heh
<sectech> Okay I have something here that I would like an opinion on... A bug report about APIC errors on hardware... well the bug was just invalided upstream as a bios problem fixed the original reporters problem... It turns out along the way (this is not my triage) other reporters were confirming that they were having the exact same issue... They have different hardware though and now are a little annoyed that the solution doesn't work for them
<sectech> I am about to (very politely) advise them that next time when reporting hardware issues it's best to submit there own report even if it appears that they are having the same problem, and we will figure out what is a duplicate and what isn't
<sectech> does that sound right?
<bdmurray> sectech: yes, I have an example response for that if you give me a minute
<sectech> bdmurray,  okay great
<sectech> I guess I get a crash course on debugging kernels because they will assume I will be triaging each of there issues since I am responding...
<sectech> Oh well, good experience I guess
<bdmurray> Hrm, I swore I saved that.
<sectech> It's okay... I'll make up something.
<bdmurray> Well something along the lines of 'while many of you are experiencing the same symptom this bug is in fact hardware specific... please indicate your hardware in the new bug report that you file'
<sectech> ok
<sectech> Ok I need help sorting out the status on this issue... It's bug #66900.  It looks like we have at least 2 different hardware types with the same bug...  I want to invalidate the 2.6.22 assignment and wait until the original reporter replies to my message asking if it's solved for him,  does that sound right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66900 in linux-source-2.6.22 "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66900
<sectech> AFAIK The original reporter was only running 2.6.19
<sectech> The other assignments were from others
<bdmurray> sectech: looking now
<bdmurray> sectech: I'd "Won't Fix" the 2.6.22 task
<sectech> Okay
<sectech> Should I wait until the original reporter replies to my question before invalidating the bug?
<bdmurray> For the 2.6.22 task or the whole bug?
<sectech> The whole bug (it was dealt with upstream)
<sectech> It's just "linux (Ubuntu)" that has a triaged status beside it
<bdmurray> I'd wait until you hear back from the reporter
<sectech> everything else has been invalidated o
<sectech> okay
<LimCore> how to post two attachemnts at once in bug comment
<hggdh> good question. I do not think it is possible...
<bdmurray> It'll need to be separate comments or the attachments zipped
<LimCore> bdmurray: I'm reopening: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230   whihch you commented
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179230 in openoffice.org "problems with set and show variable. after change, the variables is showed displayed incorrectly (blank field)" [Medium,New]
<LimCore> it turns out this bug IS valid
<LimCore> would be nice to fix it and re-inform upstream
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-17
 * LimCore facepalms @  
 * LimCore facepalms @  "first reported on 2007-12"
<LimCore> I written to upstream now
<Awsoonn> what package contains the 'Add Printer wizard' in kubuntu?
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: system-config-printer
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080617 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Awsoonn> bdmurray: thank you~
<LimCore> bdmurray: btw I consider that a bug
<LimCore> it should be installed by default imho
<LimCore> same as missing pages in kcontrol center
<persia> LimCore: If you consider something a bug, best to reserve a bug number :)
<CarlFK> play yellowaudio.wav  - play soxio: Failed reading `yellowaudio.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<CarlFK> but aplay yellowaudio.wav  - Playing WAVE 'yellowaudio.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<CarlFK> play says SUPPORTED FILE FORMATS: m3u pls
<CarlFK> seems kinda odd - am i missing something ?
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/sox no open bugs.
<CarlFK> i can't belive this is a bug
<CarlFK> "﻿libsox-fmt-all"
<mrooney> can anyone verify if clicking the thumbnail at the top of http://tinyurl.com/6hhmdy causes firefox to ask if you want to open or save the image? and if so, if this is a bug?
<persia> mrooney: Trying a parallel test in epiphany, it opens it in a helper application (as I've likely told it not to ask in the past).  I'd consider it not to be a bug: users can tell the application if they want to always choose one or the other, and it can otherwise be difficult to easily open objects in one's editor/viewer of choice.
<mrooney> persia: well the bug is that it's an image, shouldn't it just display it like any other image?
<persia> mrooney: No?  For me, it opens in my image processor.  That way I can blow it up, transform it, save it, etc.  I prefer that to viewing it in the browser.
<mrooney> oh is that how yours is always configured?
<persia> Perhaps there is a bug that it should offer to display, open, or save it.
<mrooney> for me all images are opened in the browser
<persia> mrooney: For some media types, but not all.
<mrooney> except this case
<persia> mrooney: Interesting.  Maybe the markup is different?
<persia> Blah.  It's all Javascript, and I don't feel like opening a parser.
<ruiboon> mrooney: the server header of that link states 'Content-Disposition: attachment'
<ruiboon> so firefox is correct to offer to save it
<mrooney> ruiboon: oh I see, I would have to yell at google then I guess
<theJamAbides> Guys, just wanted to say that I'm excited to get started with helping out the community... but as I've just decided... it's also bedtime.  So see you all in the near future!
<Balachmar> Hi, I have reported the following bug a while ago, and I want to see whether I can do anything to get it fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231662 in ubuntu "Netgear WG111 unstable wifi connection in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Balachmar> Since this is a regression, (because it worked fine in gutsy) I assume that a fix shouldn't be too hard. Although that is probably a wrong assumption :)
<hggdh> seb128, ping and good morning (at least for me)
<sectech> How hard would it be to make  a python script to get the stats of how many bugs you touched per day and set to different statuses? (just a question based off curiosity)
 * heno does OOo SRU verifications today, even though it's not actually on the OOo bug day list
<qense> hello
<LimCore> hi gen
<LimCore> hi qense
<heno> pedro_: Did we consider adding an SRU verification section to the bug day pages?
<heno> it's not applicable for all bug days of course
<heno> but for OOo today there were 10 pending verifications
<pedro_> heno: it would be indeed something nice to have there, yes
<heno> well, we might of course do an SRU day soonish anyway :)
<pedro_> hopefully next week ;-)
<seb128> what do you call sru day?
<heno> pedro_: rock! (got your email, thanks)
<heno> seb128: each sru should have a bug, so it can still be a bug day
<seb128> that seems to be a small bug day
<seb128> there is not so many bugs to verify
<heno> btw, it would be great if anyone could reproduce bug 224358 - few people seem able to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224358 in openoffice.org "oofromtemplate lets OpenOffice 2.4 crash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224358
<seb128> around 30 bugs seem a low number for a bug day
<heno> but there is a screencast of it so it's clearly real
<seb128> especially than some are crasher not easy to trigger
<heno> seb128: I see a few more on this list http://people.ubuntu.com/~sbeattie/sru_todo.html
<pedro_> seb128: there's also universe which have a few of them
<heno> and we were talking about including universe srus too
<seb128> alright, you are the guys running bug days
<seb128> but I think it's not a lot for a day
<seb128> I look regularly at the list to verify sru bugs and most of those not verified require a special setup or have no easy testcase to be triggered so are not easy to verify
<heno> writing test cases would be one of the bug improvement tasks
<seb128> heno: speaking for my bugs, those which have no testcase usually are because there is no testcase
<seb128> heno: could be new stable upstream version where no specific bug is fixed, could be a crash which happens every months and that we have no idea how to trigger
<heno> right
<seb128> also not sure how likely contributors will set up an ltsp installation only to verify those
<heno> stgraber would :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I think that bugs which are not verified are usually not easy to verify
<seb128> otherwise somebody in the team give those a try quickly
<seb128> ie, I know that pedro verify quickly things easy to try
<seb128> and pitti does the same
<heno> we'd like to get people into doing some verifications though, and their setups can become more advanced as they learn
<seb128> so the things on the list would be mostly tricky things
<seb128> which might not be ideal to bring contributors
<heno> seb128: well desktop is a special case because you guys rock on bugs ;)
<heno> but I'm working my way through OOo sru verifications now, and they're not that complex
<heno> just take a bit of time
<LimCore> hi heno
<LimCore> heno: if you are interested in OOo bugs, I have mine own bug that I need confirmation from
<heno> hey LimCore
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179230 in openoffice.org "problems with set and show variable. after change, the variables is showed displayed incorrectly (blank field)" [Medium,New]
<heno> LimCore: I can try
<bddebian> Boo
<LimCore> would be nice if someone can confirm its 1 minute. But follow the steps exactly, including closing and re-opening the document
 * LimCore bbl
<LimCore> read the second description not the original one
<seb128> heno: right, there is likely some bugs that could be verified by contributors there, I just wanted to point that there is likely not a lot of easy tasks for a bug day
<seb128> enough comments from me on the topic ;-)
<afflux> hi
<heno> LimCore: confirmed
<LimCore> heno: thanks.  Can you perhaps also confirm in upstream (link is there)?    They want to test on native version, Im downlading now;   bbl
<heno> calc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/237371/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237371 in openoffice.org "Update OpenOffice.org to 2.4.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<calc> heno: thanks :)
<calc> hopefully it is promoted to updates soon :)
<NickGarvey> if there is a problem in the way a package gets removed with apt-get, where do I go to fix that?  When the start-stop-daemon stops the program, it needs a -o, but I'm not sure where to add that -o in order to apply a fix in my bug report
<heno> yep, it looks good
<NickGarvey> (I hope this is the right place to ask this)
<james_w> NickGarvey: that will be the prerm or the postrm
<james_w> (if you don't know what I mean by that then I can take a few steps back)
<NickGarvey> I believe I do, I have the source file and that is under the /debian directory
<NickGarvey> james_w: worked, thanks a lot
<james_w> NickGarvey: have you posted a patch to the bug report?
<NickGarvey> not yet, but I'm about to
<james_w> I'll do the necessary to get it uploaded if you provide the bug number.
<james_w> great, thanks.
<NickGarvey> #240720
<james_w> bug 240720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240720 in nginx "Nginx can't be removed using dpkg if not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240720
<james_w> I'm just looking to see if there are any ubuntu devs interested in the package
<james_w> ah, the Debian maintainer is, great.
<james_w> I can't find him on IRC at the moment, I think we should give him a couple of days to respond.
<james_w> if he doesn't I'll forward to Debian as a prod, is that ok with you?
<NickGarvey> absolutely, thanks a lot
<james_w> no problem, thanks for writing the patch.
<bdmurray> calc: is bug 239022 expected behavior?  dragging the image just seems to grab the image properties not the image itself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239022 in openoffice.org "Drag & drop an image from Firefox to OpenOffice results in strange text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239022
<techno_freak> bddebian, it looks like it drags and drops the html for the image, rather than the image
<bdmurray> right, I'm just not sure if that is expected behavior or not
<bdmurray> You can get the image in by right clicking and choosing copy and then pasting
<techno_freak> ya
<techno_freak> bddebian, doing the same to desktop creates a link to the image, rather than copying the image there
<techno_freak> so when you drag the image from FF, you are just copying the link to the image than the image itself
<calc> bdmurray: not sure, it probably should be treated as a bug, a wishlist at worst
<calc> dragging and dropping into gimp pastes the image
<calc> dragging and dropping into gedit gives the url without the html bit
<techno_freak> i remember it was working as expected in FF2, i have drag dropped images to the desktop
<calc> it might be a bug in the way firefox DnD, not really sure which bit is at fault
<calc> but after verifying if it happens on upstream OOo i can send it to them
<techno_freak> gimp would have done 'open image from location' rather
<calc> \
<calc> sorry my 9mo old is attacking my keyboard
<sectech> Can someone review bug #230850...   Let me know what your opinion is....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230850 in sensors-applet "sensors-applet ignores /etc/sensors3.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230850
<sectech> As far as I can tell this bug will stay at "confirmed" (the reporter set it to that) forever because it seems lmsensors changed there config file around a bit intentionally.
<james_w> hi sectech
<james_w> so libsensors3 no longer reads that line? (the one that was in the last comment)
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, i will have a look at the debian BTS soap-interface over the next weekend, and answer to your mail, then I should be able to say what'S possible and how
<sectech> james_w,  It must read it differently according to Alex Murray....
<sectech> Of course it's going to read differently when the reporter changes the calculations around on the line
<sectech> sorry for the delays... building maintenance is here to fix our sink
<sectech> lol
<james_w> I'm not sure what to do with it really.
<james_w> Alex seems to suggest that the sensor name they are using may be wrong,
<james_w> I don't know anything about sensors though, so I'm stumped for what to ask.
<james_w> I'm heading out now anyway, sorry to leave mid-conversation.
<sectech> That's the thing though... Is it reading it _wrong_ of just differently...
<sectech> It's okay
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, great.  I might have found one for fedora too - I'm still experimenting with that.
<calc> why isn't apport enabled by default?
<bdmurray> because Hardy is a stable release now
<calc> oh ok, so its just enabled during dev stage?
<bdmurray> calc: yes that is correct by default
<calc> ok
<bdmurray> blooddrunk: let's take bug 238822 as an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238822 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice Calc - formatting cell from decimal number to format "dd:hh:mm:ss" report wrong day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238822
<blooddrunk> k
<bdmurray> We know they are using Hardy and which version of openoffice.org they are using
<bdmurray> It looks like there is enough information to test the bug too
<LimCore> I see lots of effort to fix OOo bugs?
<LimCore> that indeed would be nice
<LimCore> while at it, can ubuntu finally unnoobify it's fonts?   Fonts seem to default ot bitstream vera, which is broken
<LimCore> in desktop (i.e. KDE),  and also it seems to be the default in OOo etc.. can we fix this, bdmurray?
<bdmurray> LimCore: that sounds like a really disruptive change which would require a fair bit of discussion
<LimCore> bdmurray: why its disruptive?
<bdmurray> because it would impact every user
<LimCore> well, bitstream vera is broken
<LimCore> common glyps like either polish ąćłż or  german o-umlaut dont exist there (WTF O_o)
 * LimCore googles his bug report
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179157 in ubuntu "ugly (thin/gray) and/or broken (latin-2) fonts" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> bdmurray:  see:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180   and  attached PDF:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11075847/linux_fonts_test_1.pdf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11180 in ttf-bitstream-vera "Bitstream font do not contain iso-8859-2 characters" [Medium,Fix released]
<bdmurray> blooddrunk: have you had any luck experimenting with bug 238822?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238822 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice Calc - formatting cell from decimal number to format "dd:hh:mm:ss" report wrong day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238822
<LimCore> ok, this seems to be fixed now, bdmurray.
<sbeattie> bdmurray: got a moment?
<sbeattie> ... for a bug query qeustion
<bdmurray> sbeattie: okay
<sbeattie> Given this query https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.subscriber=sru-verification&field.component=1&field.omit_dupes=on
<sbeattie> Any idea why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/221673 doesn't show up?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221673 in alsa-plugins "ALSA failing with PulseAudio in Hardy" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sbeattie> ... in that list?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: it's fix released for ubuntu and fix committed for Hardy
<bdmurray> so because it is fix released it won't show up
<sbeattie> Hrm. So how do I get it to show up?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: throw in the release in your url
<bdmurray> like ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<sbeattie> Ah!
<sbeattie> Weird, the list it generates appears to have every entry duplicated.
<bdmurray> you can't win every time
<sbeattie> I'm personally shooting for 10%.
<sbeattie> Thanks for the help, I can strip out dupes.
<bdmurray> is it really in there?
<sbeattie> Is what really in there?
<bdmurray> oh, the bug you were looking for
<sbeattie> 221673 shows up on the second page.
<bdmurray> cool
<sbeattie> bdmurray: is there any interest in making the component available in the task class in python-launchpad-bugs?
 * calc is around if anyone has OOo questions :)
<bdmurray> calc: did you see my one about bug 239022 is that behavior expected?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239022 in openoffice.org "Drag & drop an image from Firefox to OpenOffice results in strange text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239022
<calc> bdmurray: ah i'll follow up to it
<calc> bdmurray: happens for me on firefox 2 also
<bdmurray> it happened for me too with abiword so I'm not sure what should happen
<calc> i'm adding firefox-3.0 to the bug to get input from alexander about it
<calc> since it appears to affect more than just OOo
<sbeattie> bdmurray: or would it just be smarter to use python-apt and query the archives directly for where the package is located?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I don't recall hearing what exactly you were trying to do.
<sbeattie> Sorry, I'm trying to break down SRU bugs by component/repo.
<bdmurray> I'd check with pitti to find out what he does, but I think using the package in -proposed makes the most sense because a bug report could have invalid tasks affecting a package.
<bdmurray> calc: so are your running upstream OOo and our version concurrently?
<sbeattie> The python-launchpad-bugs LPTask class could export the component as reported by launchpad (it currently doesn't), but I am unsure how much to trust LP in that regard.
<sbeattie> pitti greps the -proposed changelogs directly for LP bugs and reports based off that; I want to do that as well, but I also want to catch bugs that might be missed by that.
<greg-g> sbeattie: the list of bugs that ubuntu-motu is subscribed to?
<greg-g> would that help?
<greg-g> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~motu-sru
<sbeattie> greg-g: for motu srus, that's what LaserJock is doing.
<greg-g> erm, -sru, is what I mean
<greg-g> that link is correct, my sentence is not
<calc> bdmurray: i have two vmware images one with 2.4.0 (need to update to 2.4.1) and one with 3.0 beta
<calc> plus the current 2.4.1-1ubuntu1 on my main system
<calc> and 2.4.0-3ubuntu6 amd64 on my other system
<bdmurray> calc: okay, is there a way to identify bugs that need forwarding?
<sbeattie> greg-g: I'm basing off of sru-verification to try to capture SRUs for main.
<calc> best way is to reproduce it on upstream version 2.4.1 or 3.0beta
<calc> just noting how to reproduce the bug in the report is good enough though and then pointing me to it (or marking it triaged)
<calc> since i already have everything setup i can verify it is a upstream issue or not
<bdmurray> calc: okay bug 238822 is triaged now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238822 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice Calc - formatting cell from decimal number to format "dd:hh:mm:ss" report wrong day" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238822
<calc> looking at it
<calc> looks funny :)
<bdmurray> that's what I thought. ;)
 * calc looking at it under 3.0 now
<calc> shows up the same under 3.0beta
<calc> so its not ubuntu/ooo-build issue
<calc> who is "Ubuntu Desktop Bugs"?
<pedro_> calc: usually seb128
<calc> pedro_: ah ok
 * pochu hugs pedro_ :)
 * pochu hugs bdmurray too
 * pedro_ hugs pochu back
<pochu> pedro_: how is everything going? I haven't been on IRC a lot for the last couple of weeks due to exams...
<pedro_> pochu: everything is going pretty good, how about you?.  Right i recall you told me about it during UDS, did you managed to finish the program (it was a game right?)?
<pochu> pedro_: yeah, I have to write a tetris in assembly, and I've just almost finished it! :)
<pochu> but I still have two exams to do...
<pochu> nice to know things are fine :)
<calc> 49.69% triaged, yipee :)
<calc> almost 50%
<sectech> bdmurray,  Do you have a python script that gives a triagers stats? Like how many bugs he/she touched, triaged, rejected..etc?
<bdmurray> sectech: yesh, I have one that can parse the mailing list for that
<sectech> bdmurray, could I have it? :)
<bdmurray> sectech: sure, you need to have the mbox archive for it to be useful though
<sectech> ahh ok
<sectech> regardless... brbr
<sectech> brb
<afflux> seb128: for bug 235698, I'm probably not able to provide any valgrind logs since the crash seems to occur very early around logging in. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235698 in gvfs "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235698
<seb128> afflux: rename the binary and use a small wrapper using the same name and calling valgrind on the real binary?
<afflux> could work. will try that.
<afflux> thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<bdmurray> calc: the test document in bug 229809 crashes openoffice for me but that is not what the bug is about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229809 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice 2.4 crashes when trying to print a specific document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229809
<calc> lookint
<bdmurray> whoops, my bad.  openoffice was trying to recover a different document.
<calc> bdmurray: opens fine for me
<calc> i'll see what happens when i try print to pdf
<calc> printed to pdf fine for me
<bdmurray> I've an HP OfficeJet that prints it fine
<calc> this is on 2.4.1-1ubuntu1 though
<bdmurray> right, I've the same
<calc> so it might have fixed the problem, i don't have a standard hardy install here
<calc> do you want to follow up to the bug, or me?
<bdmurray> saivann: that's your bug right?  could you try -proposed?
<saivann> bdmurray : looking..
<saivann> bdmurray : Oh thanks, I'll try it right now, I did not receive your comments
<calc> for some reason some of the bug mails i thought i would be getting haven't shown up in my box either
<calc> but i am getting at least some of them
<calc> maybe lp is just a bit slow
<calc> like i haven't seen the 229809 message bdmurray sent yet
<calc> oh i see now
<calc> i somehow had my folder mis-sorted
<calc> lots of them popped up now
<bdmurray> I don't understand what subtotal(9;a1:a5) should do in bug 239774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239774 in openoffice.org "Subtotal function not summing correct when using autofilter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239774
<calc> bdmurray: for ones like that i ask for an example file and step by step instructions, heh
<calc> there are lots of parts of OOo I don't know about being as it is so huge
<bdmurray> right, well I gave it a go and will ask then
<calc> i'm glad i got the launchpad-integration bits in though, it makes it a lot easier to see what is going on
<bdmurray> yeah, absolutely
<calc> apport-bug's are much better than what we had up to a few months ago :)
<saivann> bdmurray : I was able to reproduce the bug until I updated to -proposed, so I did set it to fix released. Do you want to set a nomination for hardy?
<bdmurray> saivann: No, that package should transition normally to -updates.
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks
<bdmurray> Thank you!
<bdmurray> sectech: I see you closed bug 239742, which seems fine, but you might also mention the url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239742 in openoffice.org "slow button paint open office" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239742
<sectech> One sec I'll pull it up
<sectech> Oh
<sectech> Yeah I did that because I thought an apport report would save the reporter from manually getting a lot of information...
<sectech> bdmurray,  What did you want me to say about that link?
<bdmurray> Yes, I think that while it could be intrepreted as "hard-core" is fine.  Putting the link to that documentation might help the reporter follow the instructions more easily.
<sectech> Ahh okay
<sectech> bdmurray,  updated...
<bdmurray> calc: what is an odf file?
<afflux> bdmurray: a formula
<calc> http://filext.com/file-extension/ODF
<calc> that site is usually pretty good for any file type you find
<afflux> (I just typed "odf" in the adress bar in firefox which took me directly to wikipedia :P)
<bdmurray> brilliant
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> going to bed now, good night ;)
 * calc hugs everyone for the help with OOo bugs :-)
 * jpds hugs the rest of the room to make everyone feel loved.
<calc> bdmurray: btw bug 238551 is the infamous fontconfig can't write to future dated dirs (or something like that) bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238551 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org update failed due to ttf-opensymbol" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238551
<bdmurray> calc: okay
<calc> been getting bugs about that for years
<bdmurray> calc: bug 238548 might be close able
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238548 in openoffice.org "oocalc give wrong vlookup results with "+" characters on string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238548
<heno> calc: one day he future will arrive and you wont get those dir bugs any more because it will magically just work :)
<calc> grr lp going down in ~ 10m
<heno> meh
<calc> guess its a good excuse to stop working for the day :-\
<calc> net 15 bugs down, not bad, 20 less new bugs as well :)
<calc> lp dead now for 5 hours
<bdmurray> it never takes that long...
<calc> they had to cancel a conversion once because it took a lot longer, heh
<calc> but probably not usual
<calc> wow i can't do any bug work for the next three days after 5pm :-\
<bdmurray> calc: that's not how I read the announcement - malone is only affected today
 * greg-g nods
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I can reproduce a bug on epiphany but I dunno if it appears only on my machine or not
<visik7> anyone could help me ?
<bdmurray> visik7: which release of ubuntu and package version of epiphany do you have?
<visik7> ubuntu 8.04
<visik7> epiphany gecko 2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.2
<visik7> there are 2 bugs one that I was able to reproduce on another machine the other not
<visik7> could you test it ?
<bdmurray> visik7: sure
<visik7> I've also try to downgrade epiphany and its dependancies excluding -proposed
<visik7> and -updates
<visik7> but the bug persist
<visik7> so ok
<visik7> go to
<visik7> www.cerimages.com
<visik7> and hit ctrl++
<visik7> should segfault
<visik7> I dunno why with that site
<visik7> with other it doesn't
<visik7> do you got the crash ?
<bdmurray> yes, I did
<visik7> good
<visik7> at least it's not only mine
<visik7> the other bug is this I got epiphany crash simply going on www.meebo.com
<visik7> it exits with Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<visik7> also here I've tested with various verison of epiphany and its dependancies with and without extensions
<visik7> and with more than one user
<visik7> but I was unable to reproduce on another machine
<bdmurray> just at the home page?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> just the homepage
<bdmurray> that works for me
<visik7> I really dunno what should be
<visik7> moreover seems that the bug is inside the gtk
<visik7> and not inside epiphany
<visik7> I got the same crash with firefox3
<visik7> do you got some crash with ff3 ?
<bdmurray> I'm sorry which crash with ff3?
<visik7> meebo
<bdmurray> I didn't experience a meebo crash with epiphany
<visik7> neither with ff3 ?
<bdmurray> not with ff3 either
<visik7> must be some of my libraries
<visik7> the strange thing is that
<visik7> if I run a firefox instance
<visik7> or (epiphany)
<visik7> and then run epiphany www.meebo.com
<visik7> it doesn't crash
<visik7> if I've no ff3 or epiphany session opened before it crash
<visik7> are your epiphany/ff3 all closed ?
<visik7> bdmurray: ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-18
<bdmurray> visik7: hmmm, so meebo.com is the only tab is that right?
<bdmurray> I'm not really in a position to close all my web browsers
<visik7> yes no previous session
<visik7> bdmurray: both for ff3 or epiphany ?
<visik7> one of this 2 is enough for me
<bdmurray> visik7: so new epiphany session, goto meebo.com, no crash
<visik7> and running epiphany from the cli with meebo.com
<visik7> as parameter
<bdmurray> still no problem
<visik7> ok so the bug is only for me :(
<sectech> Launchpad offline for scheduled maintenance...  heh... I have been seeing that a lot lately with various sites
<sectech> Hey does that mean you Canonical employees get a 2 hour lunch break? j/k
<visik7> asd :)
<bdmurray> bug 200009
<ubottu> bdmurray: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/200009/+text)
<n00dle> Anybody know what "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/237278" contains? I picked the WORST time to run the updates....
<ubottu> n00dle: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/237278/+text)
<n00dle> Yah...
 * n00dle wants to shoot himself.
<n00dle> ...but ubuntu's updater did it for me.
<n00dle> Anyone here at all, or just no help for kernel update breaking VirtualBox?
<chuckf> I have a question. I'm putting together the global bug jam day for the Maryland Loco team. One of the things I'm doing is getting a presentation to start off the day. How to file bugs/triage/5-a-day and other basics for beginners
<chuckf> Is there a presentation already done that I can start from?
<bdmurray> chuckf: I think wolfger, from the Michigan Loco, might have one that would be helpful
<greg-g> bdmurray: do you have a copy of the 5-a-day playbook that jorge made?
<chuckf> cool, I'll try to get in touch with him
<mrooney> anyone know how to debug a pulseaudio issue, why apps can't play to it? anything I try to play in totem and rhythmbox sit at 0:00 (don't actually start), but switching to also and restarting the apps plays fine
<mrooney> this is a not uncommon thing, whenever it happens I just have to restart
<calc> cool LP is back up :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kcormier> howdy
<mrooney> allo
<mrooney> and good night!
<kcormier> so i'm new around here but i'm interested in learning to help out.  Any advice on where to get started?
<persia> kcormier: I recommend starting with your bugs.  Pick things that you know broken, look for related bug reports, and help get them in shape.
<persia> As you get more familiar with the bugs, you'll likely want to start chasing others in those packages you know well.  From there it gets interesting :)
<kcormier> The problem is I'm not too familiar with anything specifically.  I'm kinda new to the linux scene.  Honestly I don't even understand how linux is developed entirely but I'm looking for someone who can help me learn and help me dive in.  I'm the type of person who prefers to just dive in and learn by doing in the thick of it.
<shirish> ﻿hi all, I want to file a bug about the clock-applet in gnome-panel, what package should I file the bug against?
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's part of gnome-panel, afaik
<shirish> hi Hobbsee, thought so but still asked
<shirish> thanx
<snap-l> Any insight on what to do next about this bug re: gnuplot not being free? (bug 195111)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195111 in gnuplot "gnuplot is not GNU and not free Software" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195111
<snap-l> It's confirmed, but how should I tag it, and mark it as something to be looked into?
<james_w> hi snap-l
<james_w> There was an idea to try escalating bugs via the bugsquad list, so could you post a summary and a link there please?
<LimCore> hi, can anyone with amd64 (best, dual core) CPU confirm my bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240018 in linux "can not use powernow_k8 and cpu freq dont work on amd 64 k8" [Undecided,New]
<snap-l> james_w: The mailing list, right?
<james_w> snap-l: yeah, sorry, ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<snap-l> Thanks!
<afflux> LimCore: looking
<james_w> the idea being that it can get some review there, and then someone will pass it on to somewhere more appropriate.
<james_w> bdmurray: was escalating bugs via the bugsquad list something that it was decided we should try, or was it just an idea? Do you want to make a proposal to the list?
<snap-l> james_w: posted. thanks again!
<afflux> LimCore: I use the gnome frequency scaling applet (with setuid, for making it actually work) and it works on my AMD X2 3800+
<afflux> LimCore: powernow-k8 is loaded
<james_w> snap-l: thankyou
<LimCore> afflux: so the problem is that powernow-k8 don't load for me
<LimCore> can it be fault of mainboard?
<afflux> seems to be the mainboard or the bios, not sure. I'm not a hardware/kernel guru though.
<LimCore> what kernel?    2.6.24-16-generic     is it SMP?
<afflux> Linux hegg 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LimCore> how you got this newer kernel?
<afflux> I'm actually on intrepid, but it worked on my hardy system too.
<james_w> LimCore: do you have -proposed enabled?
<LimCore> no, how to do it?
<LimCore> but ok, I do have kernel -19 in regular 8.04 it seems.
<LimCore> james_w: how to use it? it's experimental repo?  Can I easly have all applications from normal 8.04 but only manually install some for -proposed to test them?
<afflux> LimCore: in gnome you'll find it in system->administration->software sources, tab "updates"
<afflux> LimCore: -proposed is actually the testing area for -updates. Every update after hardy release goes to proposed for testing and after that, will be copied to -updates.
<james_w> LimCore: you could do with apt pinning. If -19 is in -updates now then there is no need at the moment I don't think. I didn't think it had transitioned yet.
<LimCore> btw, how about addiging ubuntu packages for kernel.org packages?
<LimCore> no ubuntu patches so  1) easy to package  2) good for people working on kernel development/testing
<LimCore> i.e.:  linux-kernel.org-stable  and  linux-kernel.org-prepatch
<Hobbsee> snap-l: replied to 195111
<snap-l> Hobbsee: Thanks! Will check it out.
<james_w> bug 240924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240924 in ubuntu "updates cause crash like Windows does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240924
<james_w> good title
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> any ideas on how to debug bug 221499? I don't own the hardware myself, but a friend does.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221499 in linux "RTL8111/8168B does not work in Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221499
<james_w> afflux: anything interesting in syslog?
<afflux> james_w: "[  118.034393] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out" as well as immediately afterwards: "[  118.050507] r8169: eth0: link up"
<james_w> afflux: I'd stick that in the report, I didn't see it anywhere.
<james_w> the first line at least.
<afflux> they are the last two lines in the dmesg.log
<james_w> ah, sorry, I missed it then
<afflux> np
<LimCore> my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240018  is a duplicate of old, now-closed bug https://launchpad.net/linux/+bug/33116   What to do? reopen the old? Close mine as duplicate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240018 in linux "can not use powernow_k8 and cpu freq dont work on amd 64 k8" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> brb
<qense> hello
<cottima> hello, I do not know what words to search for or to file a bug with.
<techno_freak> cottima, explain the bug you are speaking about
<cottima> I am having trouble with some gnome or gtk programs catching keystrokes.  when I use nautilus it only respond to special shortcuts like F# keys and ctrl-*
<techno_freak> ok
<cottima> in firefox, it will sometimes it will either stop responding to keystrokes or i will have to alt-tab to another program and back before it will recognise the keystrokes
<techno_freak> cottima, a bug should be explained with 4 points [1] what's the package or s/w you think the bug is, including it's version you are using [2] what did you expect to happen [3] what happened [4] how can we reproduce it?
<cottima> and the save dialog box will not recognize keystrokes
<techno_freak> cottima, so your bug is "firefox doesn
<techno_freak> cottima, so your bug is "firefox doesn't recognize keystrokes at times, until the focus is swapped'
<cottima> not really, I think it is with gnome or gtk not passing keystrokes.  but yes, with firefox it has to be swapped and swapped back to firefox
<techno_freak> cottima, you may file the bug on firefox until you can reproduce the same on many other gnome apps
<techno_freak> cottima, but first check firefox bugs whether something similar has been already reported
<cottima> what about the fact that nautilus and save-dialog box never responds to char keystrokes?
<techno_freak> cottima, so you say "nautilus and firefox doesn't respond to key strokes"
<cottima> nautilus always (although a couple times it did) and less than half the time for firefox
<techno_freak> cottima, then file a bug with similar description, specifying the s/w you encountered the bug
<cottima> okay, Thank you techno_freak!
<techno_freak> cottima, welcome :)
<calc> i've found the source to probably most of the OOo crashes recently
<calc> bug 18311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18311 in kdebase "konqueror halts video thumbnailing as soon as it hits a problem file" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18311
<calc> er bug 185311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185311 in libxcb "hardy, locking assertion failure, xorg/libsdl" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185311
<Balachmar> Hi when I boot normally I get a busybox command prompt, however when I boot in recovery mode, it boots normally
<Balachmar> I have heard I should file a bug against the kernel, however I assume that more information is needed, so I want to ask what information I can gather
<techno_freak> Balachmar, you can refer this - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKernelBoot
<Balachmar> @techno_freak thanks
<Balachmar> mmm, strange I removed the splash and the quiet and now it seems to hang @attached scsi generic sg7 type 0
<Balachmar> which is probably the multimediacard reader
<techno_freak> Balachmar, now you found where it hangs, you can find why it hangs ;)
<Balachmar> @techno_freak but there aren't any errors and it doesn't end up with the busybox prompt anymore, is that normal?
<techno_freak> Balachmar, by that you mean nothing is wrong?
<Balachmar> no, it only goes to the prompt when I press enter
<Balachmar> But I see something weird in the kernel parameters in the normal one, it has root= twice!
<techno_freak> Balachmar, can you somewhere pastebin what you see? you might need to either look at it and type or write it down and then type
<Balachmar> this one boots: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=/dev/md1 ro single
<techno_freak> ok
<Balachmar> this one doesn't: kernel /vmliniz-2.6.24-19-generic root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash root=/dev/md0
<techno_freak> Balachmar, remove the second root and try to boot
<techno_freak> Balachmar, just "kernel /vmliniz-2.6.24-19-generic root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash"
<Balachmar> that works, where did the second root come from...
<techno_freak> Balachmar, was there a kernel update you did sometime in the near past?
<Balachmar> I just installed the system today :)
<Balachmar> the only update was the update after fresh install, but straight after fresh install I had the same problem
<techno_freak> Balachmar, something that edited grub's menu.list might have made a mistake
<techno_freak> Balachmar, so you mean you had the problem with fresh install?
<Balachmar> yes
<techno_freak> Balachmar, if possible can you try another fresh install and confirm whether the bug repeats?
<Balachmar> I did mess up the install a bit, because first I had everything in raid5 and then had to redo it, since grub doesn't likt raid5
<techno_freak> Balachmar, if would be of great use if the bug repeats, that you can confirm :)
<Balachmar> I think it was cause by me redoing the partitions and maybe something remained on the mbr
<techno_freak> Balachmar, that might have.if it is possible to do a fresh install and confirm yes/no, that would be great :)
<Balachmar> (I don't really feel like reinstalling... been busy with building/installing the box like 6 hours
<Balachmar> sorry...
<techno_freak> Balachmar, it shouldn't be hard, just redo the install with same partition and stuff
<techno_freak> Balachmar, no problem :) if you encounter the same problem again somewhere sometime, feel free to file a bug
<Balachmar> will do, for now I think I was the bug :)
<techno_freak> Balachmar, of course not, we are always ready to help with bugs, especially whether it is one or not ;)
<Balachmar> If I edit the menu.lst now, will it be fine with another kernel update?
<techno_freak> Balachmar, shouldn't be a problem
<Balachmar> ok thank you very much
<techno_freak> Balachmar, and you know where to check if the same problem occurs ;)
<techno_freak> welcome :)
<Balachmar> definitely
<bdmurray> james_w: that's on my list of things to do - write wiki page, then e-mail list
<james_w> bdmurray: great, thanks.
<jibel> what do we do with old untouched bugs explicitly filed against edgy ?
<bdmurray> jibel: determine if they still occur in Hardy
<persia> jibel: If you're feeling especially adventerous and want to check any of feisty, gutsy, or intrepid, that may also be helpful (but not as much as hardy right now)
<jibel> ok, we process them the same way as other untouched bugs even if edgy is not supported anymore ?
<bdmurray> jibel: unless it is something we don't package any more like the 2.6.17 kernel
<jibel> understood. thanks
<jcastro> bdmurray: I'm going to ask a seemingly stupid question
<persia> No such thing
<jcastro> bdmurray: Are people supposed to be using triaged instead of confirmed?
<bdmurray> persia: come on let me mock him
<jcastro> heh
<bdmurray> jcastro: that has actually 2Ca bit contentious
<bdmurray> hmm
<bdmurray> that has actually been a subject of great debate
<bdmurray> However, I think that it should be used for no other reason than it is access controlled.
<jcastro> ok, because right now +upstreamreport is tracking things that are triaged only.
<bdmurray> s/no other/the simple/
<jcastro> and kiko wants to keep it that way because an ACLed person is probably the one filing the bug upstream and creating the watch
<jcastro> so we know there's a good chance it won't be wrong
<bdmurray> I think that is unfortunate because confirmed has been around a lot longer than triager and we have a large backlog of bug reports
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so any idea when the debate will be concluded? :)
<jcastro> I think we need to decide sooner in the cycle rather than later
<bdmurray> The debate stopped but feel free to start it again. ;)
<jcastro> well, if we're going to do triaged then we should tell people to use it
<bdmurray> One thing I've been doing is looking at Confirmed bugs to see if they are still valid and moving them to triaged.
<jcastro> because I've been asking around because some of the numbers are really low for say .. openoffice
<jcastro> but once calc moved a bunch to triaged the number made sense.
<bdmurray> Right, I saw that discussion.
<jcastro> so I am guessing that we need to let people know to move bugs to triaged.
<bdmurray> Does that report give an indication of the packages not using Triaged much?
<bdmurray> I think start with the biggest "offenders" would help.
<jcastro> well, it shows open bugs then triaged, so you just subtract the two
<seb128> jcastro: don't move confirmed bugs to triaged
<jcastro> what about confirmed bugs that have an upstream watch?
<seb128> or don't mass move those, that's not worth spamming subscribers, you will really annoy some people if you do that
<jcastro> seb128: I'm just thinking outloud. :D
<seb128> jcastro: still over a thousand desktop bugs to change in this case
<seb128> and that's only a subset of bugs I'm speaking about ;-)
<bdmurray> seb128: my thought was we would review the validity of the bug, manually, and if it is still valid then move it to triaged
<jcastro> what if we say "from now on, used triaged"?
<jcastro> which is what we're supposed to be doing, right? (or wrong?)
<seb128> jcastro: we already do that no?
<seb128> confirmed = somebody else has the issue
<seb128> triaged = the bug has enough informations
<jcastro> seb128: you guys do, but not everyone
<jcastro> you guys being the desktop team
<seb128> well, that's the wiki documentation says
<seb128> not really, I don't like confirmed and we don't use it
<jcastro> yeah I'm just not sure people are doing that
<bdmurray> jcastro: this is why I think we should target specific packages not just "everyone"
<jcastro> bdmurray: ok, so I would track down say, wine, and tell them to use triaged because their numbers look wrong, right?
<bdmurray> jcastro: sure, however I'm not certain how many people looking at wine bugs have access to that state so that might be a different problem
<seb128> jcastro: wrong metric still
<seb128> what do you try to measure there?
<seb128> things send upstream have an upstream task open
<bdmurray> So far in June - 917 bugs have been set to Confirmed and 598 to Triaged.  So that seems like people are using it now.
<jcastro> seb128: out of the # of bugs that are determined to be upstream, how many have an actual watch is what we want to track
<seb128> jcastro: so count the watchs?
<seb128> jcastro: number of upstream watch compared to the number of upstream tasks open give you the correct number
<jcastro> seb128: right
<jcastro> seb128: so you're saying, ignore the status?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> what information does it give you anyway?
<jcastro> good point
<seb128> we have lot of nicely forwarded bugs that are confirmed
<seb128> what if somebody forget to change the ubuntu task and let it to new, does it mean the upstream bug should not count?
<seb128> etc
<jcastro> good point
<seb128> and rejected bugs don't give you useful informations either
<jcastro> plus this way I don't have to be involved in the triaged/confirmed holy-war. :p
<seb128> you have no way to know if that was an invalid bug or if upstream just made a call and decided they don't want to do such chagnes
<seb128> or rather no automatic way to make the difference ;-)
<calc> is there a page that specifically states how to enable apport?
<calc> i am getting crash bugs with no backtrace, etc which are a bit useless
<calc> so i want to direct them to how to enable apport so they can report it properly
<pedro_> calc:  no idea about a page, but there's an stock response with instructions on how to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-20ebac8207b4398d32f955193ac904e3c4228dea
<calc> ok
<bdmurray> pedro_: I thought enabling proposed or something like that had it
<pedro_> bdmurray: indeed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed ; thanks
<pedro_> calc:  ^
<shirish> hi guys, can somebody tell me how can I know if a certain library is a dependancy of which apps?
<shirish> I know this information can be found out but don't know how
 * calc thinks he has over stressed the disk io on his laptop
<calc> things are starting to run really slow, heh
<stgraber> calc: what about memory usage ? swapping ?
<JohnPhys> Can anyone test this behavior:  Open up gedit, type in "MOVI" on the first line, and then anything on subsequent lines.  Save the file.  Gutsy now identifies this as some sort of movie file, and will not open in gedit when the file is double clicked.  The "MOVI" seems to be the critical part, "MOV" does not cause the bug.
<qense> JohnPhys: I'm indeed told it's an SGI video
<qense> I can confirm this on hardy
<qense> for gedit(at least)
<qense> and nautilus
<qense> I'm told it's a video/x-sgi-movie file, although it's just plain text
<snap-l> Sounds like it's using a some magic to figure out the file typ.e
<snap-l> magic being the first four bytes of the file
<qense> I can still open it with gedit, but when I try to open it with nautilus I get the error message that there is no suitable application installed
<JohnPhys> Exactly
<qense> however, both recognize it as an SGI video
<JohnPhys> my friend encountered this when trying to open a file where he was listing his "MOVING OPTIONS" :)
<JohnPhys> lowercase letters don't cause the bug either
<qense> is it already reported?
<JohnPhys> what package should this be filed against?
<pedro_> can you test the following:
<JohnPhys> I can't find it, but I'm not really sure what to search for
<qense> mime-types?
<qense> maybe shared-mime-info
<pedro_> echo "MOVI" > test
<pedro_> file test
<pedro_> what's the output of that?
<snap-l> test.txt: Silicon Graphics movie file \
<snap-l> Under Feisty
<pedro_> :-)
<qense> it's now confirmed under feisty, gutsy and ahrdy
<JohnPhys> test: Silicon Graphics movie file <--- Under gutsy
<qense> /home/qense/test: Silicon Graphics movie file
<qense>  
<qense> on hardy
<qense> according to the nautiljus properties dialog it's video/x-sgi-movie
<pedro_> anybody has a sgi movie to look at those headers?
<pedro_> maybe not a bug and tha'ts how the headers of those file types are
<snap-l> I think it should be filed under the 'file' command
<snap-l> With the directive that the magic file needs to be clarified
<JohnPhys> still, it should be a bug, because "MOVING OPTIONS" should not trigger as an sgi movie
<snap-l> :q
<snap-l> (sorry... )
<qense> are mime types statical or 'assigned' dynamically eg detected when you ask for it
<qense> ?
<JohnPhys> a search for "mime types sgi" in launchpad doesn't bring up anything
<snap-l> Some clues for mimetypes appear to come from file (and /usr/share/file/magic.mgc)
<snap-l> I tried one with "KICK", and it doesn't appear to have any issues
<snap-l> Also with JFIF
<JohnPhys> why are you trying KICK and JFIF?
<snap-l> Appears there's something about MOVI
<snap-l> Those are four character strings that preceed kickstart files and JPEG images
<snap-l> just trying to see if there was a connection
<JohnPhys> ah ok
<snap-l> Try this... 1234moov
<snap-l> Turns it into a quicktime file.
<snap-l> Fun things to try are all in /usr/share/file/magic.mime
<JohnPhys> wy does ti pick up 1234moov?
<JohnPhys> can someone file a bug on this?
<snap-l> Because the string pattern tells it to check the 5th position of the file.
<JohnPhys> ah, i see
<calc> stgraber: wasn't swapping since i have 4gb in my laptop but i was doing several disk intensive things at once which made the system fairly unresponsive
<snap-l> The more I look into this, I'm thinking it's a bug against nautilus for not testing more thoroughly.
<calc> its probably not a bug in nautilus, maybe in shared-mime-info
<snap-l> I think we should tell the friend not to move anymore. :)
<calc> depends on where it is getting its mime info from
<snap-l> It's getting it from the magic file.
<calc> the 1234moov worked fine for me on hardy
<calc> i save it as test.txt and it thought it was text
<snap-l> OK, maybe that's fixed then, because it showed up as a quicktime file under Feisty.
<calc> ah without the .txt extension it thought it is a movie though
<snap-l> Yeah.
<snap-l> So we need the same for MOVI files
<calc> you can't really foolproof mime detect all files
<JohnPhys> gutsy thinks the 1234moov is a movie
<calc> since the magic in most files is minimal
<snap-l> Yeah, without decoding it
<JohnPhys> well, if "MOVI" is sent to a file, and it is saved as "test.txt", gusty still thinks it is a movie
<snap-l> "This file appears to be a movie, and plays though to completion, but the plot is boring, and the acting sub-par. refusing to play".
<calc> MOVI > test.txt shows as text for me on hardy
<calc> too bad someone didn't think to setup a iana type thing for internal filetype uid's
<calc> then for all non text files you could have a uid at the beginning of the file which when looked up would tell exactly what kind of file it is
<calc> so no real detection needed
<calc> of course even then if you decided to store the long uid at the beginning of a text file it would show up wrong, but people would know not to do that ;-)
<JohnPhys> still, shouldn't it be fixed in gusty, so that the file reads as a text file with the .txt extension?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 230752 has a response to your request for more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230752 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool Crashed during upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230752
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, checking
<bdmurray> Oh hey! I didn't really expect you to be around. ;)
<ubilicios> Hey guys the new banshee is giving me probs when I try to download a podcast it gets about 60% done then stops
<ubilicios> I try the same podcast on rythymbox and I have no probs
<ubilicios> ANyone seen this?
<james_w> ubilicios: banshee 1.0?
<james_w> from the PPA?
<ubilicios> yeah
<ubilicios> banshee 1
<ubilicios> 1.0
<ubilicios> PPA?
<james_w> where did you install it from?
<ubilicios> from the banshee repo
<james_w> the one on launchpad? Or is there one on the banshee site?
<ubilicios> banshees site
<ubilicios> launchpad has one?
<ubilicios> I didn't know
<james_w> https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<james_w> anyway, I haven't used it for podcasts, so I can't confirm, sorry.
<ubilicios> np I will try it on the launchpad
<ubilicios> james_w:  Hey I just looked it up I did use the launchpad repo I thought I got it off the banshee site
<Mr_Cheeto> Help, i have a bug! When I set my network settings everything works fine, then after say 1 minute it all reverts to some strange unknown settings. I'm using a Realtek 8139 card and i've looked all over the net, there doesn't seem to be any solution in any forums.
<Mr_Cheeto> I would like to know if I could get support via phone?
<bdmurray> Mr_Cheeto: for phone support - http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<Mr_Cheeto> I want to know if somebody can help me 1o1
<Cheeto> Can somebody help me 1o1?
<greg-g> Cheeto: phone support from companies is here:  http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<bdmurray> You might submit a question to http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Cheeto> well I can't find a suitable phone service, I need a way to talk instantly *ie IRC or IM* and personally
<Cheeto> ok here's the problem, my Kubuntu network settings are fine once i configure them, then about 20 seconds later they revert to some wierd setting and i have to set them back or it just doesn't work, I'm wondering if I'm missing something? how can i pin down my settings so they can't act up?
<Cheeto> ......anyone?
<bdmurray> this isn't really the best forum for a support issue like that
<kenkku> Cheeto: try #kubuntu
<CarlFK> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu  is that the place to suggest "enable vim's embedded python mode" ?
<afflux> CarlFK: I'd file a wishlist bug against vim, iirc blueprints are rather for plans that need some coding/different work
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> kinda seemed overkill
<afflux> jep
<sectech> Has the bugcontrol meeting already taken place?
<kenkku> should I assign a bug I'm triaging to myself?
<CarlFK> afflux: heh - just found sudo apt-get install vim-python
<sectech> kenkku, are you the reporter?
<bdmurray> kenkku: no, assignment is an indication that you are working on fixing the bug
<afflux> CarlFK: ah okay, nice *g*
<sectech> One thing I noticed over the last couple days was that reporters were confirming there own bugs... with information lacking...
<kenkku> bdmurray: ok, it just said that in an irc log, although it's from 2007
<kenkku> I'll unassign myself and instead subscribe to the bug then
<bdmurray> kenkku: You haven't always been able to search for bugs you are subscribed to in Launchpad and that is why the procedure used to be different
<bdmurray> sectech: It's perfectly reasonable to point them to Bugs/Status and set it back to New
<kenkku> bdmurray: ok, thanks, now it's clear.
<james_w> sectech: hi, which bugcontrol meeting do you mean? I don't remember hearing of one.
<james_w> sectech: do you mean the QA meeting?
<bdmurray> kenkku: where did you find this irc log?  is linked to from somewhere prominent?
<kenkku> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase the first link, triaging class
<bdmurray> that's great
<bdmurray> kenkku: thanks, I'll work on fixing it
<sectech> QA meeting
<sectech> brb
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mr_Cheeto> sorry, just keeping track of my settings
<Mr_Cheeto> !pastebin
<LimCore> lol
<LimCore> I failed epically.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240018   <-- will this show up in search, so that people with similar issue can find the solutuion?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240018 in linux "can not use powernow_k8 and cpu freq dont work on amd 64 k8" [Undecided,Invalid]
<james_w> sectech: yes, the QA meeting was a few hours ago.
<sectech> damn
<jose__> Hello i have a bug with a package, the name is education-mathematics
<james_w> jose__: hi, have you filed it in launchpad?
<jose__> sorry i didn't, how i do that?
<jose__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hello/+bugs
<jose__> ??
<james_w> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-edu/+filebug
<james_w> once you've finished you can paste the bug number here and we can have a look.
<jose__> allright
<sectech> james_w,  is there a log of what was discussed in the QA meeting?
<james_w> sectech: I don't know if there are minutes, there is a log though, one moment.
<james_w> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/18/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<james_w> it was the first meeting today, so it's not hard to find luckily.
<jose__> james_w i reported the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-edu/+bug/241110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241110 in debian-edu "I tried to install this package and return me error" [Undecided,New]
<sectech> bdmurray, ping
<sectech> Well I don't think the xubuntu ppl like me anymore lol
<sectech> meh, all I see is the minutes from the ubuntu meeting
<james_w> sectech: starts at 17:59
<sectech> Does anyone know if there is a draft of what was agreed upon at UDS? because some of it appears to be already put into play even though it's not official
<james_w> on what subject? everything, or something specific?
<james_w> hey congratulations btw sectech
<sectech> james_w,  A good example is that that "critical" (triage proper) is not the same as "critical" release proper...
<james_w> I don't know anything about that one, sorry.
<sectech> Example: A bug is critical need in being released for next cycle...  It doesn't match with what we use to triage...
<sectech> james_w,  Thanks :)
<sectech> about the congrats
<james_w> jose__: sorry, I'm in a meeting as well. there's several reports of this, but I don't really know what's going on.
<james_w> jose__: I do know the packages are intended for Debian, and they have problems on Ubuntu. For what purpose are you trying to install it?
<jose__> i wanted to see the mathematics
<jose__> of that
<james_w> jose__: you might want to look in to
<james_w> Recommends: drgeo, geg, gnuplot, grace, kig, kmplot, kpercentage, kseg, mathwar, maxima, octave, pari-gp, xabacus, xaos, xeukleides, yacas
<james_w> Suggests: abakus, drgenius, k3dsurf, kalgebra, kbruch, kgeo, kregexpeditor, magicsquare, qliss3d, scilab, xarith, xeuklides
<james_w> those are the packages that are related.
<jose__> Now i more interested in how to remove it, but i think this is not the place to ask that
<jose__> and thanks anyway for the recommends, i knew a couple of them but not all
<bdmurray> sectech: pong
<sectech> bdmurray, do you have a wiki setup with what was discussed at UDS? (if you look at my previous comments you see what I am referring to)
<bdmurray> sectech: I've read the scrollback and I'm not certain what exactly you are referring to
<sectech> I knew about workflow bugs but I was never brought into the issue until a hour ago when cody-sommerville asked me to attend an xubuntu-devel meeting
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-19
<sectech> bdmurray,  I can only assume it was discussed...  but it seems a "critical" bug or a "high" importance bug can have more then one meaning
<sectech> Ex:  Bug-control:  "Critical" = "A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users "   Developers= "Critical = Application is critical to be released in next cycle"
<bdmurray> What you are talking about was not discussed at UDS.  Do you have an example of the latter?
<sectech> Hmm... let me look...  cody only gave me  one bug (not sure if that was an example of what he was talking about though)
<sectech> I don't have the link anymore...
<sectech> I closed my browser.
<james_w> all I head was one mention of this in one session about something else
<james_w> Universe QA I think
<emma> Hi everyone.
<james_w> well, something like this at least
<bdmurray> There was some discussion regarding changing the definition of importance and milestone and release targetting, but not different uses of importance.
<emma> I experience bug #193578 . Can someone advise me on how I can best add to what has already been said or otherwise inform me on the best way to increase awareness of this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193578 in rhythmbox "Scrolling Firefox interrupts Rhythmbox audio" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193578
<sectech> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/232364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in dbus "dbus-launch freezes for unknown reason at session start" [High,Confirmed]
<james_w> sectech: that's cody's bug?
<sectech> yes
<james_w> and what's the problem with it?
<sectech> Now the importance could actually be accurate (I haven't verified) but that was an example he gave me
<sectech> bdmurray,  I was told it wasn't "official" yet,  I only assumed they were working on it with you
<james_w> well, the problem with that bug is that he's not sure which component the problem is in yet.
<sectech> seems a little odd it's at confirmed high if he doesn't know what component the problem is in.... But I think he was trying to show me that there was a milestone attached to it...
<james_w> I'm never sure how to find milestones on bugs
<sectech> You have to click on the status ... it will be right beside the importance
<james_w> the problem looks like it's in xcb, but perhaps not, as xcb is waiting on X, but maybe X is waiting as xcb did something wrong, or perhaps dbus triggered a race by setting something up wrong before starting calling xcb.
<james_w> ah yeah, thanks.
<sectech> If I was going by what cody said though.... and I didn't know that they have a different meaning for their status.... then I might mistakenly fix it so it conforms to our guidelines (although this bug is pretty well documented, so I wouldn't touch it)
<james_w> what I heard at UDS was that Critical means critical for the distribution as a whole, and so packages in Universe can't really attain this.
<sectech> and xubuntu packages are primarily in Universe
<james_w> and if this just affects Xubuntu then I guess it might be the case there as well, even though this is dbus/xcb/X/whatever.
<bdmurray> That's what it used to mean.  However, the release manager now uses milestones and release targets to identify bugs that are criticial for a release.  So importance should be adjusted to reflect the importance for the package the bug affects.
<bdmurray> With that change more bugs could be high and critical.
<bdmurray> sectech: Does that help clarify things?
<sectech> I understand now that if there is a milestone attached then the situation is different....
<james_w> bdmurray: that's exactly what I think should be the case.
<bdmurray> sectech: the milestone is another way of reflecting the importance of the bug
<james_w> bdmurray: I think there's confusion over it though, should we start a discussion in the appropriate places about this?
<bdmurray> james_w: yes, one thing I get worried about sometimes is having too many discussions at once though
<sectech> bdmurray,  Was this a UDS thing? or is this me being a newbie to bug-control thing?
<james_w> bdmurray: sure, no rush.
<sectech> (If I ever admit I understand everything then demote me)
<bdmurray> sectech: this was discussed in some session at UDS but nothing has happened yet
<sectech> ahh but it has... in #xubuntu-devel I got the impression they already implemented this...
<bdmurray> emma: Are you still with us?
<jose__> james_w thanks for your time. Cheers
<emma> bdmurray: I am.
<emma> bdmurray: I'm going to be here forever :)
<james_w> jose__: no problem, it's late now, I'll clean up the bug reports tomorrow. Did you manage to get it uninstalled?
<bdmurray> emma: with regards to that bug report you could add your kernel version and specific package versions to the bug report via 'apt-cache policy rhythmbox' as opposed to rhythmbox --version
<emma> bdmurray: okay thank you I will do that.
<jose__> no i didnt manage to uninstall it. seems that i will need to reinstall the ubuntu
<bdmurray> sectech: hmmm, I'll send mail about bug importance this week probably then
<sectech> okay...
<james_w> jose__: you don't need to reinstall
<wgrant> txwikinger: Please don't mark bugs about new upstream releases as needs-packaging.
<jose__> i tried purge, remove, dpkg --force-all -i to the package and rm  the package itself and nothing
<txwikinger> wgrant: ok... how should I mark them?
<wgrant> txwikinger: Tag them as upgrade. That's all.
<txwikinger> ok.. will do from now on... thanks
<txwikinger> I will have a look through the ones I did to do corrections
<wgrant> txwikinger: Thanks. I've already correct two.
<txwikinger> thanks wgrant... sorry for the inconvenience
<james_w> jose__: try editing "/var/lib/dpkg/info/education-mathematics.postrm" and removing any line that has "/usr/sbin/cdd-update-menus" on it.
<emma> bdmurray: I have just discovered I can also reproduce this bug with mplayer.
<james_w> jose__: then run "dpkg --purge education-mathematics"
<bdmurray> emma: is that just with internet radio stations or local files too?
<emma> bdmurray: playing a local file.
<bdmurray> emma: that would be good to add to the bug report also
<emma> bdmurray: will do. Should I also submit a bug report under the mplayer package? Or perhaps there is a better package yet?
<bdmurray> emma: if anything making it also affect the mplayer package instead of opening a new bug would be best.  However, I'm not convinced it is an issue with mplayer or rhythmbox
<emma> bdmurray: I don't think that the problem is related to rhythmbox or mplayer since I can make it happen in both. I wonder if it is xorg using too much resources durring a fast scroll.
<bdmurray> emma: in that case perhaps trying it when viewing a document instead of using firefox would be a good test
<emma> bdmurray: I was able to reproduce the bug symptoms while playing a local file with Rhythmbox and using the scroll wheel to quickly scroll through a long .txt file in gedit.
<bdmurray> emma: great!  This is all very valuable information.
<emma> bdmurray: that's wonderful that's the reason I'm here :)
<james_w> what's a good way to make the kernel do loads of CPU work for a short time?
<james_w> or IO work?
<james_w> you could use those to see if you can trigger it from that, and if not then it's probably X related.
<emma> bdmurray: I'm new to the process and want to learn how to make the best bug reports. I am an ubuntu beginner and I don't yet have an advanced technical understanding of Ubuntu but I think I might be able to learn how to help with bugs! :D
<bdmurray> emma: That's great!  We welcome your assistance and are happy to help you with any questions you might have.  Working with bugs is a great way to help make Ubuntu even better!
<emma> bdmurray: you can't imagine how happy I am right now :)
<jose__> james_w calculate the number pi?
<calc> james_w: cpuburn?
<jose__> james_w: after editing the "/var/lib/dpkg/info/education-mathematics.postrm" and removing any line that has "/usr/sbin/cdd-update-menus", continues, given me the next error, after trying to purge it: jose@jose-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --purge  education-mathematics
<jose__> dpkg: error processing education-mathematics (--purge):
<jose__>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
<emma> bdmurray: In light of the fact that I can reproduce the symptoms of this bug using local files in gedit and in firefox, with rhythmbox and with mplayer, I wonder if perhaps this bug was filed in the wrong package? What is your best suggestion for how I could help in this case?
<bdmurray> emma: using top might help identify the application using lots of cpu
<emma> I have it open right now. To me it seems like xorg.
<bdmurray> emma: okay, in which case we could make the bug also affect the xorg package
<emma> bdmurray: while scrolling fast I can make xorg go up and ove 50 percent CPU in top.
<emma> (but I am not sure at all if this is unusual or not)
<ogra> youre probably a fast scroller :)
<emma> I am scrolling very fast. And it requires more intense scrolling to reproduce the effect in mplayer than in rythmbox.
<bdmurray> I've tried scrolling as fast as I can without any problems
<bdmurray> oh hey, the CPU usage for xorg does jump when scrolling fast
<bdmurray> it just doesn't negatively effect anything
<emma> Use rhythmbox, it seems more sensitive, and use a very long page in firefox.
<ogra> indeed it does, it renders ...
<emma> I also have a roller ball which may result in unusually fast scrolling?
<ogra> well, i ws rather joking above ... but a trckball is indeed a bit different in speed if you just kic it
<LimCore> btw fire fox totally sucks about zooming
<LimCore> in fire fox, press ctrl++ or ctrl+- to zoom == 100% cpu usage for several seconds (wtf)
<emma> But to be fair, while using rhythmbox and firefox, typically one need not do anything that seems extreme or unusual to produce the stuttering in the music. That is to say, it seems to disrupt the music durring what would seem to be common and normal usage.
<emma> I'm not sure why some people experience it and some don't. Maybe you have faster computers? I have an Athlon AMD 3500+ and 1 GB of RAM.
 * ogra doesnt have that and uses RB daily hle working (so with around 40-50 FF tabs open and even scrolling one or the other)
<ogra> s/hle/while/
<ogra> this is on a laptop with a core duo 1.6GHz and 3G ram ...
<ogra> seems specific to 64bit
<emma> I'm not running the 64 bit Ubuntu though.
<emma> Although I would not be surprised if having core duo helps. I don't have that.
<ogra> wht about your graphics HW ? that info would likely be helpful from everyone on the bug
<ogra> *what
<emma> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<ogra> well, rather the 3G RAM :)
<ogra> well, put that info on the bug and ask the other commenters for the same info, i think it looks suspiciously like a graphics driver issue (just a gut feeling though)
<emma> I'd like to say, guys, that I appreciate the consideration, but I don't want to be distracting either, my aim is not to fix this for myself. My aim is to report the bug in the best way for everyone.
<emma> Okay ogra I will do that :)
<window_> folks, any idea if u can manually update drivers?
<persia> window_: You can, but it's painful, and not supported.
<window_> darn
<window_> i'm having trouble with my 8193 ethernet card, it seems to all work fine for say 30 minutes, then it reverts to some sort of default settings, if i set it back 10 minutes later it will say "f u" and go back again, then in 5 minutes, then 2 then suddenly i have to set it back every time i click a link
<Balachmar> Hi, I want to help out fixing a bug related to a wireless card of mine that is not working correctly
<persia> Balachmar: Great.  First, do you understand the bug?
<Balachmar> persia: No, all I know that with previous versions of ubuntu the wireless card worked and now it doesn't. Well it is recognized and it is able to connect and get an ip, but after like 30 seconds it doesn't work anymore. But it still has its ip.
<Balachmar> This is the mentioned bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225851 in linux "RTL8187 wireless driver disconnects ( Wg111v2 in Hardy ) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> Balachmar: Hmm.  There are two ways to track that down.  You can chase different kernel/driver versions, or you can chase the codepath for the one that doesn't work.
<persia> Which sounds like a better match to the way you think?
<Balachmar> different kernel/driver versions is installing different kernel versions from the repo, right? Because the driver is included in the kernel.
<Balachmar> What would chasing the codepath mean?
<persia> Balachmar: If you're trying different kernel versions, you'll likely want to get deeper than just different ones from the repositories, and would end up building test kernels to try things.  I think it takes 20 iterations or so to identify a specific change that causes a problem.
<persia> Chasing the code path would be to run in kernel debugging mode and follow the changes in state as they happen, attempting to determine where it gets confused.
<Balachmar> ok, the last one sounds like the best/most difficult one
<Balachmar> But I am willing to attempt that
<persia> There is also the possibility that this is a problem with some other software (e.g. network-manager).  Before digging into the kernel, it's likely best to try a variety of tools to configure your wireless connection: if they all behave the same, it's the kernel.  If they behave differently, it's the application you use.
<persia> Balachmar: Being most difficult doesn't make it best.  Both are equally good.  If you think the first is easier, I'll get you a URL...
<Balachmar> Well, the last one sounds a bit more targeted, so I like that one best
<Balachmar> But I will try wicd as a wireless manager first, I have installed that on a different machine, so I have a bit of experience with that
<persia> Balachmar: Sounds good.  If you can't find it in your applications, ask in #ubuntu-kernel for help running with a kernel debugger.
<Balachmar> ok will do! thanks persia
<persia> You may well find that if you can describe the problem clearly enough, with a simple test case, the kernel folk will understand it before you get too deep.
<Balachmar> mmm, I see there is a new kernel out there, first try that one
<Balachmar> hey persia it seems to be a network-manager problem, because so far wicd seems to work
<persia> Balachmar: Excellent.  You've narrowed it down to somehting more traceable.
<persia> I'd recommend looking through the existing network-manager bugs next, as someone else might have reported it, and the discussion might give you insight into the nature of the problem.
<Balachmar> persia: what is the next step?
<Balachmar> :) thanks
<Balachmar> I do see that it dropped out just now, but immediately reconnected
<Balachmar> But I don't know, maybe that is normal for a wireless connection...
<Balachmar> hmmm, I don't see any bug reports on a similar problem with either network-manager or network Manager GNOME
<persia> Balachmar: OK.  You'll want to file a new one then, with as much information as you can gather.
<ruiboon> hi. for kernel bugs that has been fixed upstream, do we mark such bugs as fix released?
<ruiboon> ah.. missed out this part in the wiki. this should be mark as fix committed as it has been committed to git. thanks
<askand> Hello, is any help needed to merge packages from debian? I noticed there is a lot of those requests..
<james_w> askand: hi, yes, help is needed.
<james_w> askand: are you familiar with the process?
<askand> ﻿james_w:  no but eager to learn :)
<james_w> askand: if you would like to join #ubuntu-motu then I can lead you through the process.
<askand> sure
<pedro_> quick reminder, today is GNOME Power Manager hug day -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080619
<pedro_> feel free to grab any bug out of the list
<sectech> I'll certainly try... I don't know too much about power management
<ruiboon> is there a need to mark bug 241276 as wishlist? upstream (mozilla) has already marked theirs as enhancement
<Rioting_pacifist> Ive found what i think isth ubuntu/kubuntu quite a bad bug for kubuntu systems, but itsstill marked as new could anybody wi test & confirm it
<Hobbsee> Rioting_pacifist: my psychic powers are failing.  there are many bugs in the bugtracker.
<Hobbsee> try giving a bug number.
<Rioting_pacifist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/240472
<afflux> Hobbsee: pah, try improving your psychic powers!!
<Hobbsee> afflux: my psychic pony left :(
<afflux> uh..
<Rioting_pacifist> i think i probably filed it badely but basically firefox on a kubuntu breaks if a couple of packages are installed
<Hobbsee> ...arts?
<Rioting_pacifist> no libbonoboui2-0/libgnomeui-0
<Hobbsee> as in, it breaks when they're not installed?
<Rioting_pacifist> no when they are installed
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> asac: any idea?
<asac> Hobbsee: most likely runs an upstream 32bit build on amd64
<asac> hmm
<asac> (npviewer.bin:11487): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<asac> those are because the engine is not in ia32-libs
<asac> dont think that this causes it
<asac> otherwise it might be libgconf installed while no gconfd is running and causing timeout issues
 * asac off for a while
<sparticus> is this where i can report/ask help regarding bugs in ubuntu 8.04lts?
<seb128> asac: no reason why that should happen, gconfd is autospawned when required
<techno_freak> sparticus, we aren't ubuntu support channel, but if you suspect a bug and want to know whether it is or how to report it properly, we will be happy to help you :)
<sparticus> ok well let me describe my problem and you can tell me where i belong. I have been running ubuntu 7.10 great on my computer and then i upgraded to ubuntu 8.04lts and after the install i restarted and get the following error/prompt BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<sparticus> Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands.
<sparticus> if i download and put in the 8.04 install cd i get that error and then i get this ontop of it... (initramfs) [   361.150671] 8139cp 0000:04:05.0:  This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139+ compatible chip
<sparticus> [   361.150714] 8139cp 0000:04:05.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
<sparticus> so idk if this is a bug or not but it sure seams like it to me. i looked around on a few forums and some people are having simular problems. I really apreciate your help
<techno_freak> sparticus, when you boot you can see "Press Esc to edit menu", get to the menu, press 'e' to edit it, go to the kernel line where root=/dev/hda or something like that is there
<techno_freak> sparticus, you will something like root= ro splash quiet, and if in the same line you have another 'root=<something>' at the end, delete that root= thing, now press enter and b to boot, you problem should be fixed
<techno_freak> sparticus, you will something like root= ro splash quiet, and if in the same line you have another 'root=<something>' at the end, delete that root= thing, now press enter and b to boot, you problem should be fixed
<techno_freak> sparticus, if this works, then boot and go to /boot/grub/menu.list and edit there for permanent solution
<sparticus> techno_freak, ok ill give it a try... i have to hook it up a minute atm im on my laptop, thxs for the help ill let you know if it works
<techno_freak> sparticus, if what i said works, i would like you to file a bug, more on that when you get back :)
<Rioting_pacifist> asac: sorry had to run off and do something i am running 64bit(from repos) on amd64, i went through removing all packages that got installed with <some program> until i found the package that when installed caused it & removed removed it, but it may be a dependancy of that package i didnt realise was being added/removed
<sparticus> techno_freak, sounds good. I'm at work and i have to go connect my linux box to a kv switch so i may be out for 20 min are you still going to be around?
<techno_freak> sparticus, sure for few more hours :) just ping me when you are ready
<sparticus> techno_freak, ok will do
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ping
<sparticus89> techno_freak, i lost connection for a second so i got assigned a new name, any how, there is nothing after the ro splash quite... i did notice in grub that there are two diffrent kernals they both state that they will load ubuntu 8.04 the newest one is 2.6.24-19-generic and it is the one that is giving me problems but the older one 2.6.22-14 does load ubuntu
<techno_freak> sparticus, can you pastebin your menu.list somewhere?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, ^^
<sparticus89> techno_freak, yea it will take a minute i have to boot into the old kernal and then email to my windowsbox and then copy past it in
<techno_freak> ok
<sparticus89> techno_freak, also i don't know if this helpts but i ran recovery mode and i got this... check root - bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev AlERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/c3c46515-0416-4264-a75c-1f81fc17fc24 does not exist. droppinng to a shell! Busy box...(and so on and so forth)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok working on the menu.lst
<sparticus89> techno_freak, sorry for the delay i had a power issue
<sparticus89> techno_freak, just about done
<techno_freak> ok
<sparticus89> techno_freak, i apreaciate your patience if i was home this would be faster but at work it's all older equipment so my stuff has trouble using it
<techno_freak> no problemo :)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, do you want me to copy past it in?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, not here, in a pastebin
<sparticus89> techno_freak, how do i do that?
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sparticus89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21427/
<sparticus89> techno_freak, i think that did it
<techno_freak> ok, let me see
<techno_freak> sparticus89, looks ok to me, if you remove quiet and splash from the line and try to boot, it will show you things on screen and you can find where arises the problem
<techno_freak> one was reporting a similar problem yesterday, with a fresh install hardy, but it seemed to have a messed up kernel line
<bdmurray> pedro_: hi, somebody wants to renew in desktop bugs
<bdmurray> pedro_: what is the policy for that?
<pedro_> bdmurray: there's no policy for that, it's an open team ;-)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok ill give it a shot
<bdmurray> Launchpad should really give better messages about that then.
<bdmurray> Like you can renew it yourself by...
<james_w> it does in the email
<bdmurray> Okay, people should take critical reading classes then
<bdmurray> Granted I missed it too the other week
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok i got the same message as i posted above about the dropping to shell, then i get the busybox initramfs promp
<techno_freak> hmmm
<techno_freak> sparticus89, it works with the older kernel?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, and in the safe mode of the new kernel?
<sparticus89> techno_freak, yea it does
<techno_freak> sparticus89, backup the menu.list and try reinstalling grub
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok give me like 4 min to do that
<techno_freak> sparticus89, take your own time :)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, will i boot back up it's worth mentioning that if i put in the 8.04 install disc i get the same error as i do with the new kernal thats what makes me think it is a kernal issue becuase the old one boots fine and the new one doesn't weather its the live cd or on my system
<sparticus89> while*
<techno_freak> sparticus89, you mean 8.04 live CD?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, and how did you upgrade?
<sparticus89> techno_freak, yea
<pedro_> hey Iulian!
<sparticus89> techno_freak, i was running 7.10 and it said there was a new distribution would you like to upgrade? in the update mannager
<techno_freak> now i need to find the person who told me the same yesterday and make him confirm your bug
<sparticus89> techno_freak, so when that didn't work i downloaded the new live cd to try and install it that way and i get the same busybox prompt
<techno_freak> sparticus89, if you say that the error occurs in the live CD, can you file a bug on that? i have some one who encountered the same with a fresh install
<sparticus89> techno_freak, i would be happy to.
<sparticus89> techno_freak, what would you like me to title the bug report? so you can find it easily
<techno_freak> something like .. "fresh install of 8.04 doesn't boot, ends in busybox prompt"
<sparticus89> techno_freak, will do should i also include information about it doing the same thing after the upgrade?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<techno_freak> sparticus89, sure, would be fine even if you add it as a separate comment
<sparticus89> techo_freak, could you post the url to the page i need im having trouble locating it
<techno_freak> sparticus89, you need to file a new bug
<techno_freak> sparticus89, in addition, refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies and provide all information asked for
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok will do, does it email me when there are responces or fixes for my bug?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, yes it does :)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ill ping you when im done to confirm that it has everything i needs.
<techno_freak> sparticus89, it will also mail you when some one comments, especially when a triager asks for more info
<sparticus89> techno_freak, when i do uname -a > uname-a.log i get no output and it says that this is somthing i need to include in the bug report
<techno_freak> sparticus89, report the same in your bug report
<sparticus89> techno_freak, ok will do
<techno_freak> sparticus89, what does uname -a output?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, am afraid you missed something bdmurray pointed you at - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<techno_freak> sparticus89, check the initramfs section
<sparticus89> techno_freak, will do :)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, almost done then i shall send you a link so you can tell me if i have missed something or should include somthing else?
<techno_freak> sparticus89, just type `bug #`+number here
<sparticus89> o ok
<sparticus89> 241365 is the bug #
<techno_freak> sparticus89, got it :already )
<sparticus89> haha ok
<techno_freak> sparticus89, that looks fine, expect to receive comments from other triagers sooner or later :)
<sparticus89> techno_freak, thankyou for your time!
<techno_freak> sparticus89, welcome :)
<henninge> Can somebody please have a look at bug #241305?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241305 in update-manager "security.ubuntu.com not accessible in IPv6 (AAAA record missing in the DNS)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241305
<henninge> This is the first bug im am triaging and I am quite sure that it should be set to invalid as it is not really a bug
<henninge> Its importance was set to High because Patrick considered it a security vulnerablity which it is not, as I explained there
<qense> bdmurray: my bugcontrol account is about to expire
<bdmurray> qense: I fixed that yesterday
<qense> I got an email at 4:15 AM UTC today that it's about toe xpire
<bdmurray> Sense Hofstede    2008-03-19 12:08:23 PDT  2008-03-19    2009-06-18 17:00:00 PDT  2009-06-18   Approved
<qense> weird
<qense> maybe it's a bug in LP
<heno> LP has been offline a bit lately for maintenance
<heno> so there might be lag from that
<Ienorand> Hello, I'm trying to 'clarify' bug #219584 a bit, and I am now thinking it should be filed against the network 'module' as well. Do you know what package that would be? Opinions on the bug is also welcome : )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<Ienorand> ﻿Hello, I'm trying to 'clarify' bug #219584 a bit, and I am now thinking it should be filed against the network 'module' as well. Do you know what package that would be? Opinions on the bug is of course also welcome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<calc> can someone more clued than me tell this user what to do?
<calc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/237660
<calc> last post
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237660 in openoffice.org "[kubuntu] Open Office 2.4.1 Crash on File Exit with Signal 11 Sigsegv" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jibel> Ienorand: Hi, what makes you think this is a network issue ?
<Ienorand> Because it is presumably during the reconfiguration of networks that the delay occurs (as described in bug)
<jibel> Ienorand: regarding kern.log posted by arand this is not that obvious.
<jibel> I think arand and brandon are facing 2 differents cases
<Ienorand> ﻿jibel: But, I am only guessing here, oh and by the way I am Arand.
<Ienorand> ﻿jibel: Yes, he has it every time and I only once, but it is similar....
<jibel> Fine, ask brandon to attach lscpi, dmesg, ... If it's not the same hardware there's is a chance that's not the same bug
<jibel> In his case, the network card is not ready during resume. This will appear in kern.log
<jibel> In your case you've got a pb with acpi and another with usb.
<Ienorand> ﻿jibel: I'm sorry, but I think this water might be a bit too deep for me, I'm not completely following you here (but that's probably what I get for whining in #ubu-bugs...). So I should ask him to provide more info, and maybe file separate bug...? And myself (Arand), can I do any more examination on this one?
<jibel> Yes, please ask Brandon to provide the same information as the one you've attached. We'll see what to do when he'll have done so.
<jibel> From your log files it's hard to guess what's the root cause. I need some time to dig deeper.
<Ienorand> ﻿jibel: okay, cheers for taking your time \o/
<jibel> Ienorand: I've added instructions to your bug report.
<Ienorand> ﻿jibel: Thanks!
<mardi_soir> hello
<persia> mardi_soir: Hi
<mardi_soir> i know an issue for a bugg
<persia> Which bug?
<mardi_soir> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21502/     >      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21509/
<mardi_soir> with SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN="gen" oowriter    it works
<mardi_soir> according from a oo dev
<mardi_soir> it is probably a bug from
<mardi_soir> libgtk or libX11
<persia> Hmm.  Have you looked that the existing bugs to see if that issue is reported?  If you could add your insight there, it may help towards resolution.
<mardi_soir> yesterday it was not
<mardi_soir> today i don't know
<persia> mardi_soir: Might check again, but if it's not there, you'll want to file it.
<mardi_soir> i m busy
<persia> mardi_soir: You're not alone :)
<mardi_soir> nut know you know it YOU TOO ;)
<mardi_soir> but
<mardi_soir> but now
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-20
<Hew> Hey guys. How do I find which package installed a certain file? I'm sure there was some command that did this, but I can't remember it.
<bimberi> Hew: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Hew> bimberi: excellent, thank you :-)
<bimberi> yw :)
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i find the backwards dependancies of a program (what depends on a library)?
<seb128> apt-cache rdepends library
<Rioting_pacifist> thx
<Rioting_pacifist> a program is listed twice is that a problem or just the way to apt-cache works works?
<seb128> you might have several sources providing a different version for this one
<seb128> you can apt-cache rdepends library | sort | uniq too
<seyed-mehdi> hi everyone
<seyed-mehdi> I can't open any https pages. can anyone help please ?
<seyed-mehdi> any suggestion ?
<persia> seyed-mehdi: You might ask on #launchpad if there is any way around it, although be warned that there may be problems with some data.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: thanks 4 suggestion :) which data may have problems ?
<persia> seyed-mehdi: I'm not sure.  Personally, I'd not be surprised if e.g. private bugs were not available without https.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: I donno, its better checking #launchpad :) thanks
<seyed-mehdi> persia: where r u from ? ur ID is name of my country !
<Rioting_pacifist> could somebody with kubuntu please confirm/deny #240472 for me please
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Not since 1935, but the United States
<persia> bug #240472 (not that I use kubuntu, but links are good)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240472 in kubuntu-meta "firefox3 breaks in kubuntu when certain programs are installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240472
<Hobbsee> persia: er, why is it a launchpad thing, if he can't open https?
<persia> Hobbsee: Huh?  Maybe I have the context wrong.
<Hobbsee> persia: the guy never mentioned launchpd at all - he just said he couldn't open https pages.
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Are you here to talk about a bug with not being able to open https, or are you having trouble helping with bug triage because you are behind a firewall that prohibits https?
<Hobbsee> persia: haven't you noticed a disturbing trend of people coming here for premier support, as #ubuntu is too busy?
<persia> Hobbsee: Not recently.  I'll try to be more careful, with that in mind.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: no Im not behind any firewall or proxy. I can have not any problem with opening such urls in Windows
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> persia: that might make it clearer?
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Did you already search for a bug that matches your issue?
<persia> Hobbsee: Indeed.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: yeah, but didnt find anything
<seyed-mehdi> persia: there was problem with opening htts in OO or evolution or other progs, but my problem is not those
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Maybe you have a new bug then.  Have you tried multiple browsers?
<seyed-mehdi> persia: yeah, any known browser such as Firefox, opera, Konqueror and others
<seyed-mehdi> persia: i hadnt this problem in other distro's of ubuntu
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Hrm.  Not sure which package to file the bug against then.  You might start with a question, and after some more investigation file a bug.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: the point is that I've reinstall ubuntu, either kubuntu but nothing changes, even in Live CD I cant browse those.
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Right.  It sounds like a bug.  Unfortunately, as it seems to happen under multiple conditions, I don't know where to suggest you file it, which is why I recommended a question.
<persia> You might also find support in #ubuntu helpful towards determining the nature of the bug so it can get filed and processed, and this doesn't happen to anyone else.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: I was in that channel, no one have any answer for that
<persia> seyed-mehdi: Then a question is your best bet.
<seyed-mehdi> persia: it seems that it's last chance !
<snap-l> COuld I get a member of the bug squad to prioritize / triage a bug? bug 99445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99445 in sun-java6 "Java 6 and KDE integration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99445
<yuriy> snap-l: there are also some bugs about java not working in konqueror and such
<snap-l> This is a different issue... it's about appearance, not the plugin
<yuriy> snap-l: I think the best thing to do would be to put together a spec documenting all the stuff broken with java in KDE and what needs to be done to fix it
<james_w> snap-l: I think you've done a good job with the bug, is there anything else that you think needs doing to it
<james_w> apart from fixing it of course :-)
<snap-l> james_w: I can't think of anything at the moment
<snap-l> yuriy: This is across KDE distros vs. GNOME. I checked it out with Kubuntu and Mandriva 11 last night / this morning using jbidwatcher
<james_w> I'll set the Ubuntu status to triaged
<snap-l> Thanks!
<snap-l> yuriy: The differences between how it appears in GNOME / GTK vs. KDE / QT are pretty striking.
<james_w> snap-l: are you not a member of bugcontrol yet?
<snap-l> No, I am not.
<james_w> have you considered applying?
<snap-l> james_w: I've considered it, but would like to get more familar with the process before having more authority. :)
<james_w> sure, no rush.
<james_w> if java looks really bad under KDE then a couple of screenshots added to the bugs might help a bit.
<snap-l> I'll attach some tonight.
<yuriy> snap-l: since there's a script that supposedly fixes it, screenshots of how it should look would be good too
<snap-l> Yeah, I'll put them all up
<snap-l> Funy enough, I don't even use KDE, so I installed Kubuntu and Mandriva under Virtualbox. :)
<yuriy> heh, gj snap-l! thanks for your work!
<snap-l> yuriy: Thank you.
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" session in #ubuntu-meeting in 4 minutes
<bdmurray> calc: bug 228604 has a test document now but it doesn't crash for me - it just looks really odd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228604 in openoffice.org "Segmentation Fault with Excel sheet" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228604
<calc> bdmurray: i just followed up to it, it doesn't crash for me either on hardy-updates. the user claimed it looked weird under excel as well but didn't crash there
<calc> so the fact the document is bad isn't a problem afaict, just the old crash
<calc> but that looks like it is fixed now
<bdmurray> a screenshot of what it looks like w/ excel might be interesting
<bdmurray> but yeah not crashing is progress!
<Old_Soldier> it limd of defeats the purpose of a test file :) and creates a new / different bug
<Old_Soldier> *kind
<Old_Soldier> ack must have coffee!
<afflux> Is there a way to let E*Botu only announce new bugs which are not sync/merge requests? :)
<james_w> it can be useful to see them.
<afflux> probably
<afflux> I felt bored and scrolled through my scrollback in -bugs-announce, and I had the impression that 99% were sync requests :P
<james_w> that's good! :-)
 * thekorn did not know that -ananounce is active and usefull again
<afflux> for some weeks now, iirc
<bdmurray> james_w: hi there
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi!
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello, how are things with you?
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn> bdmurray, good, lot's of soccer here in europe :)
<afflux> wuuuh, yeah, we won yesterday, yeah!!1111 :P
<thekorn> hi james_w
<bdmurray> I've updated my greasemonkey patches script - http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/greasemonkey/lp_patches.user.js
<bdmurray> It now identifies patches in bug comments not just in the attachments portlet
<afflux> school was fun today... holidays started today, so it was the last day, we got our reports and so on, and most people were boozed :)
<thekorn> bdmurray, I recently experimented with javascript and greasemonkey, I started a script which integrats the activitilog in the main bugpage,
<thekorn> so you see each log item in a comment box
<thekorn> like in other bug tracker
<thekorn> +s
<bdmurray> that might be neat, especially seeing who modified the description
<thekorn> yes, exactly and you can see the reaction of comments in a chronical order
<thekorn> but its not mature yet
<thekorn> I've also done some work on py-lp-bugs
<afflux> bdmurray: btw.: I intend to go to the EMEA board for ubuntu membership. It would be very nice if you could add some testimonials to my wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KjellBraden
<afflux> bdmurray: I'm leaving for holidays on monday or tuesday, so no hurry ;)
<bdmurray> afflux: okay, I don't see a specific section for testimonials
<thekorn> bdmurray, my plan for  the weekend is to reduce the number of unmerged branches of py-lp-bugs. and I'm not sure about the procedure:
<afflux> hum, will create that in 20 mins..
<bdmurray> afflux: okay great, ping me when its ready for me
<thekorn> should I merge them into a copy of the .main branch and then merge this copy back to .main
<thekorn> or should I merge the changes directly to .main
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think the bzr log is easier to parse if they are committed directly but james_w might know best
<thekorn> bdmurray, note: some of this changes a really big and some of them are changeing the API
<james_w> yep bdmurray is right
<thekorn> or removing obviously unused features
<james_w> however, if you want to set up a devel branch where you stage all of these big things for some integration testing then that works as well.
<thekorn> bdmurray, some functions are so buggy, nobody seems to use them, else we would get lots of bugreports
<bdmurray> If they are that large I think having a separate branch would be best as it could negatively effect apport
<bdmurray> or the retracing service rather
<thekorn> otherwise: if nobody uses this branch, we won't get real-life test results
<bdmurray> I'm happy to test it, I'm just concerned about killing the retracer
<thekorn> ok,
<thekorn> so I will create a dev brach,
<thekorn> merge changes,
<thekorn> announce it,
<thekorn> and after a week of testing merge it to .main
<thekorn> btw, leonov is a new tool using py-lp-bugs!  https://edge.launchpad.net/leonov
<bdmurray> I've seen some stuff on planet about it.  It looks neat
<bdmurray> oh, I'd really like to see bug 233948 merged it main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233948 in python-launchpad-bugs "add username to http-request header" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233948
<thekorn> bdmurray, damn, I forgot about this bug
<bdmurray> thekorn: no problem, I understand
<thekorn> bdmurray, there is an (optional) file which contains the name of the user, I named this file ~/.python-launchpad-bugs-cookie in this patch,
<thekorn> but it is actually not a cookie,
<thekorn> do you have a naming suggestion
<bdmurray> maybe '.rc' or '.conf'
<thekorn> ~/.python-launchpad-bugs.conf
<bdmurray> that works for me
<thekorn> james_w, is it know that  'bzr patch' is broken in hardy?
<thekorn> or, better: do you know about it?
<james_w> I didn't
<james_w> what's the error?
<thekorn> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.errors.PatchFailed:
<thekorn> will file a bugreport with all output
<james_w> it's actually a bzrtools command, so can you file it against that package please?
<thekorn> yes, ok, but then there is another bug: it says: Please report a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+filebug
<thekorn> :)
<james_w> we can always reassign it, but if I can get you to do the work then it's easier for me :-)
<thekorn> james_w, ok, it is bug 241738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241738 in bzrtools "bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.errors.PatchFailed: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241738
<james_w> ah, ok, it is a bug
<james_w> but the command won't apply a patch that won't apply cleanly
<james_w> use --force to get the .rej etc.
<thekorn> james_w, hmm, sorry, bzr patch --force <file> ?
<james_w> yeah, I think so
<thekorn> there is no --force for the patch command for me
<james_w> there's something weird going on here
<james_w> you don't happen to have bzr aliased to bzr -Derror do you?
<james_w> ah no, the arguments are there
<thekorn> no
<james_w> do you have the .rej files?
<james_w> I don't know why it is coming up with a backtrace, but it seems like this is intended behaviour
<thekorn> james_w, I have .rej and the result looks also ok
<thekorn> everything seems to be patched correct
<thekorn> but it does not look userfreindly
<james_w> yeah, you shouldn't have the backtrace.
<james_w> I can't see why you do from looking at the code. I'm sure Aaron will know what's going on, so I'll leave it for him to look at.
<thekorn> james_w, thanks a lot
<james_w> no problem, thanks for the bug report.
<afflux> bdmurray: added a section on the wikipage
<bdmurray> afflux: are you editing it? your lock has timed out
<afflux> bdmurray: hm, probably screwed up with tabs.. pressing "abort" in the edit page should release the lock, right?
 * bdmurray shrugs
<bdmurray> afflux: I've added my testimonial
<afflux> thanks!
<bdmurray> My pleasure, good luck!
<afflux> huh, that was detailed.  :)
<bdmurray> thekorn: is there anyway to test bug 233948?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233948 in python-launchpad-bugs "add username to http-request header" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233948
<bdmurray> oh, a packet trace!
<thekorn> bdmurray, I recently thought about the same question
<thekorn> oh, yeah, you are right
<bdmurray> I could ask for logs too but a packet trace seems easier
<thekorn> can someone please give me an opinion on which of these bugreports should be the master: bug 45516, bug 84098 and bug 205325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45516 in vlc "Always On Top doesn't work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84098 in vlc ""always on top" option in VLC not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205325 in vlc "vlc being compiled with wxwidgets 2.6 .. should use 2.8 to fix "allway on top" in Hardy " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205325
<thekorn> the last one seems to have a solution, but the others have more comments (are older)
<thekorn> I don't even know if this is a bug in vlc or compiz
<bdmurray> thekorn: it looks like some of my changes got dropeed in python-launchpad-bugs
<thekorn> oh
<bdmurray> in basebuglistfilter.py
<bdmurray> oh, it's just my comment
<thekorn> but your comment between reporter and comment in the OPTION_DICT is still there
<bdmurray> hmmm
<bdmurray> might just be me then
<thekorn> maybe a toggle full-line comments option in your $EDITOR
<bdmurray> is there a way to force p-lp-b to use http instead of https?
<thekorn> bdmurray, no, I think there is no way to use launchpad via http://
<thekorn> http:// is always redirected to https://
<bdmurray> hrm, packet traces won't be that helpful then. ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, you can packet trace this:
<thekorn> python -c "from launchpadbugs.http_connection import HTTPConnection; c = HTTPConnection(); c._HTTPConnection__opener.open('http://www.google.de')"
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've got confirmation it works
<thekorn> super
<sbeattie> thekorn|bdmurray: does http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/warez/python-launchpad-bugs-add_component_to_task.patch look sensible for exporting the component out of the task in launchpad?
<thekorn> sbeattie, looking
<sbeattie> thanks
<thekorn> +    user = LateBindingProperty(get_component)
<thekorn> has to be component = ..
<sbeattie> doh!
<sbeattie> monkey-see-monkey-do failed me.
<sbeattie> thekorn: patch updated.
 * sbeattie thinks "No wonder I was reduced to call get_component() when I tried to make use of my patch:
<thekorn> ok, looks good so far,
<thekorn> but what do you think
<thekorn> about changing the default value of "component" to None instead of "unknown"
<thekorn> so you can do something like     if not task.component: ....
<thekorn> instead of   if task.component == "unknown"
<sbeattie> sure, happy to do that, that was my area of concern actually, of how to handle the case when the task doesn't have a component listed.
<thekorn> sbeattie, if you change  self._component = ....   to   self._component = value_dict.get("component", None)  task.component will be none if there is no component listed
<sbeattie> yep, just testing that out now.
<sbeattie> thekorn: fixed and updated.
<thekorn> sbeattie, ok, cool, looks good, then add yourself to AUTHORS and I will commit this patch :)
<sbeattie> thekorn: sure thing, thanks!
<thekorn> thank you!
<thekorn> sbeattie, if you are using bzr, can you please run   bzr diff > mypatch.diff   so committing is easier for me ;)
<sbeattie> thekorn: done and pushed to http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/warez/python-launchpad-bugs-add_component_to_task.patch
<sbeattie> (I was using quilt rather than bzr diff to generate the patch, just out of familiarity. I have it set to generate -p1 patches by default)
<thekorn> sbeattie, ok, thanks again, I will run some tests now, and than commit it
<sbeattie> thekorn: great, thanks again!
<thekorn> sbeattie, pushed
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-21
<bdmurray> sbeattie: shouldn't the verification-needed tag be removed from bug 209534?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209534 in kaffeine "install-codecs crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209534
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I was unsure whether it should be changed to -done, in that I confirmed that the intended change functioned properly, or -failed, because I don't think the intended change is sufficient.
<bdmurray> well pitti seems to have flipped it to triaged so I'd read that as being insufficient
<bdmurray> or I could be totally wrong which seems to be the case after looking at the activity log
<sbeattie> Well, his followup agreed with my belief that it was insufficient, so I should probably just mark it failed.
<sbeattie> okay, should be updated in a minute or so.
<chuckf> I have a question about bug triaging. This was brought up at a meeting last night and just want to be sure I gave the right answer
<bdmurray> Alright, what is it?
<chuckf> A member asked if you need to have signed the CoC in order to work on bugs. I answered no because I could not find anything that said otherwise
<chuckf> I thought that the only real prereq was to have a launchpad account
<bdmurray> Yes, that is correct.  However, to join the Ubuntu Bug Control team it is a requirement to have signed the CoC.
<chuckf> cool, that's about what I thought and suggested
<bdmurray> What kind of meeting was this?
<chuckf> loco
<chuckf> Maryland team
<bdmurray> Cool, looking at a Bug Jam?
<chuckf> the global thing
<bdmurray> Great!
<chuckf> I've suggested doing them before and was told no interest. I suggested this one and have 6-7 already interested
<crimsun_> when is the global one?
<chuckf> I've got the space set and am in the process of flushing things out
<bdmurray> The weekend of August 10th I believe
<chuckf> 8-10
<chuckf> we'll be doing our group thing on the 9th
<crimsun_> in columbia?
<chuckf> yup
<chuckf> columbia, maryland
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
<persia> Is there a handy LP page that shows the packages with the most bugs, or does one need to query that with something like python-lp-bugs?
<thekorn> persia, I only know of pages like https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs which give an overview of all bugs int the packages a team/user is subscribed
<persia> thekorn: Yeah.  I was hoping for something for all of Ubuntu, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+packagebugs is lost
<thekorn> hmm, strage thing is: if I understand this right  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs should give the data you need, because ubuntu-bugs is subscribed to all packages
<thekorn> persia, but this is not working
<persia> I thought ubuntu-bugs was subscribed to all bugs in ubuntu, rather than each of the individual packages
<thekorn> it is getting even better: ubuntu-bugs is bug supervisor for ubuntu, and when I hover the "show package report"-link on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs/+subscribedbugs it says:
<thekorn> A summary report for packages where Ubuntu Bugs is a bug supervisor.
<thekorn> this is confusing me
<persia> It's not the supervisor for any packages, just the distribution.
<thekorn> ok, makes sense, but why is ubuntu-bugs then direct bug supervisor for about 15 packages listed here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<persia> thekorn: Probably double-subscribed
<cthuljew> Is there a ticket for keyboard layout reverting to en_US on reboot in GNOME with 8.04?
<mrooney> cthuljew: have you searched launchpad?
<cthuljew> mrooney: Yeah. Nothing seems like my problem.
<cthuljew> Oh wait.
<mrooney> find one?
<cthuljew_> Er, dumb.
<cthuljew_> Yeah, okay, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/173721 but no one seems to care to fix it. Oh well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173721 in gnome-settings-daemon "Gnome keyboard layout options (like remapping Caps Lock) are not reapplied after reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<cthuljew_> Well, not "no one seems to care," but, "no one has done it yet".
<mrooney> bdmurray: ping?
<bdmurray> mrooney: hardly awake what's up?
<mrooney> bdmurray: good morning! just wondering if that script you used to generic launchpad stats like # of bugs touched, commented, importance/status changed, etc, was available anywhere?
<mrooney> generate, that is
<bdmurray> mrooney: not yet, I've though of putting it in a bzr repository
<bdmurray> mrooney: hold on though
<mrooney> okay
<mrooney> by the way, I love the karma gm script, I always found myself clicking around on users to figure it if they have a good chance of knowing more than I do or not
<mrooney> now it is so easy :)
<bdmurray> It can be a useful guide
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/8492
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks! this looks bandwidth heavy, I assume to use it quite in moderation for the sake of launchpad?
<bdmurray> it requires an mbox file from http://people.ubuntu.com/~listarchive/
<bdmurray> that's the mailing list archive for a specific month
<bdmurray> it then looks at the e-mail bodies if they don't have NEW in the subject to see what happened
<mrooney> oh, I see, how clever, so it tells you for each month
<bdmurray> I'm not sure how it will behave that far back because NEW didn't always exist in the subject
<mrooney> I see
<mrooney> I could probably make a version which uses launchpad and the all bugs touched page or something
<mrooney> bug that would be much slower
<mrooney> *but
<bdmurray> Yeah, working with the mboxes is quite fast and they capture some things the mailing list doesn't like tags added
<bdmurray> er some things launchpad doesn't
<bdmurray> and assigning to a package
<Carb0n> hi, anyone know any follow-ups to #180415?
<mrooney> bug 180415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180415 in coreutils "df display 1K-blocks for 4K too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180415
<Carb0n> I know.. but I think I know a suggestion (sorry for the delay)
<Carb0n> yuo can set the BLOCKSIZE by default
<Carb0n> the install program can do that
<mrooney> hmm, interesting
<Carb0n> setting the BLOCKSIZE by default will (apparantly) make these programs print the correct file/block sizes
<Carb0n> Should I do the same for Debian too?
<Carb0n> I wonder why nobody's noticed this before :(
<mrooney> but what about things that use BLOCK_SIZE
<Carb0n> mrooney: BLOCK_SIZE affects only df(1), du(1) and ls(1) it seems
<Carb0n> maybe you can set BLOCK_SIZE=$BLOCKSIZE
<afflux> wah, where did the restricted gfx drivers (nvidia-*, fglrx) go?
<afflux> they don't seem to be in src:linux-restricted-modules anymore
<greg-g> fyi, 10 minutes till "How to Run a Bug Jam" in #ubuntu-meeting
<siretart> report from bugjam nuernberg:
<siretart> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee
<siretart> 20 bugs triaged :)
<afflux> this link gives me 156554 results o.o
<afflux> huh
<afflux> I've the impression quite some applications are broken, (at least aptoncd and ccsm) because they use FileChooser.get_filename(), which seems to have returned an absolute path in the past, and returns only a filename currently.
<persia> bdmurray: About "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released": is there not a chance this may disrupt the existing SRU process?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-22
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
<afflux> just checked, the behaviour of gtk_file_chooser_get_filename indeed changed. In hardy it returned the full path, now only the filename. Not sure if that was intended though, as some examples in gtk docs still rely on the old behaviour.
<bdmurray> persia: I said "working on" in the mail I believe
<bdmurray> I'll make it clearer in the wiki though page though
<afflux> morning
<afflux> oh I hate it. SRU-testing bugday and I'm going to leave for vacation exactly on that day. :(
<thekorn> good morning afflux, vacation without internet access sounds like a bad plan ;)
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> bicycle trekking tour :P
 * afflux does not own a laptop (yet?)
<afflux> morning by the way
<thekorn> wow, did you already plan a route?
<afflux> yup, going to follow the Main from the spring onwards. We're softies, we don't like hills :P
<thekorn> super, have a lot of fun!
<afflux> thanks ;)
<thekorn> but anyway, you can start sru-verifications right now, no need to wait until tuesday :)
<afflux> sounds like a good idea
<afflux> does bug 242079 qualify for "high"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242079 in gtk+2.0 "REGRESSION: gtk_file_chooser_get_filename returns a basename instead of a path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242079
<thekorn> unfortunatly not all of the listed bugs have TESTCASEs (yet?)
<thekorn> afflux, "high" makes sense to me, if it was unintentional and it might have impact on other apps
<afflux> okay, thanks
<persia> bdmurray: You did indeed cache it with an appropriate number of qualifiers, but I'm not sure how well that translates for some people.  Thanks for the wiki clarification :)
<afflux> thekorn: are you familiar with the SRU bugday? (how exactly) Should I remark negative testing on the wikipage?
<thekorn> afflux, I've no idea, and I dont think there is any procedure for this set, because this is the very first SRU bugday, so I suggest
<thekorn> adding a comment like "-1, see commt #xxx of the bugreport"
<afflux> okay, will do that, thanks
<thekorn> to the tester column would be great
<persia> afflux: If you test an SRU candidate and find a negative effect, please also put it in the bug report.
<afflux> did that, of course ;)
<_gunni_> How can i accelerate, as user, that a bug gets fixed upstream thats 3 month old, and fix is easy and in bug report?
<persia> _gunni_: You can play developer for a day.  Which bug?
<_gunni_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/204624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204624 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "CAPI not working correctly on Ubuntu hardy (8.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: is there any chance the hug day mail stuff can go on it's own list?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i'm getting bored of receiving many, many copies about it each time
<Hobbsee> (kubuntu-devel, ubuntu-motu or ubuntu-bugs, ubuntu-devel or -discuss (or both), and u-d-a)
<Hobbsee> and i get the feeling i'm not alone on this, particularly after there was a mail referencing the duplication.
<persia> _gunni_: Looks like a kernel bug.  You might find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenanceStarter and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Contacts good links to explain who to contact, and how to prepare the patch for inclusion.
<persia> Hobbsee: Does your mail client not collapse mail with the same Message-ID?
<Hobbsee> persia: not if it's all gone into folders first, no.
<Hobbsee> oh, i only get 4 copies of it now.
<Hobbsee> so it's been slightly de-duplicated.
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  I believe in collapse before foldering, but then I don't folder before reading.
<Hobbsee> persia: i use folder-based addressing, so don't have that luxury :(
<Hobbsee> ie, kubuntu.ubuntu-devel@hobbsee.com and such.
<persia> Maybe it's worth filing a bug in your mail client that it should mark a given Message-ID as read globally whenever it is read?
<persia> (this would of course be wishlist, and likely need upstream input, but...)
<persia> I think it's a misfeature that it doesn't track that, as it forces you to read things twice, even in the simple case of mail being sent to you and a list for broken reply-to-all + nonfiltering listserv.
<_gunni_> persia: I will have a look at the links you gave me
<persia> _gunni_: Good luck.  If you can be the developer to fix this bug, you've a good chance of getting it done.  If not, you ought at least be able to get in touch with the right people to make sure the bug gets attention.
<persia> One thing that makes that specific bug a little tricky is that the patch is inline, rather than being an attachment, so it doesn't show up in searches for patches.
<_gunni_> Thats because i do not know if the patch is in correct format. And is the first "patch" i ever made :)
<persia> _gunni_: Makes sense, and is reasonable caution.  Perhaps the links will help with that.  (I'm not a kernel person, so I'm not exactly sure what is required).
<_gunni_> For me it looks like only one line needs the change from "strncpy" to "lib_strncpy" ... seems quite simple
<persia> It might well be simple, it just needs the right people to review, test, and confirm.
<persia> There's almost 50,000 open bugs.  Of those, about 1500 are known to be fixed somewhere, and another thousand or so have known good patches.  The issue is mostly getting the already solved ones identified so they can be uploaded to the repositories.
<persia> Of course, there's the 45,000 bugs that aren't so well understood, which have different issues, but at least for bugs like yours.
<_gunni_> persia: From the links and FAQ inside, i get a bit afraid of contacting one of the mentioned people ...
<persia> _gunni_: Hmm.  Maybe something there (or on a related page) has suggetions about things that can be done with the bug to make it appear in default searches by the team?
<_gunni_> I will have a deeper look
<Nightrose> techno_freak: why are you changing amarok bugs from incomplete to invaid?
<Nightrose> we set them to incomplete because the reporter might still provide more information
<Nightrose> and if they don't it will expire
<Nightrose> no harm done
<Nightrose> but marking a bug as invalid is something the reporter will not like
<jibel> bug #155668 is a small issue in kdebase specific to kubuntu. Do I file it under kdebase or is there something to indicates that this is only related to kubuntu ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155668 in ubuntu "Problems with default KDE splash screen after upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155668
<yuriy> jibel: kdebase
<yuriy> if something is *not* specific to kubuntu, then you should file it against the right package, then also file it on bugs.kde.org, and add an upstream link with "Also affects project..."
<jibel> got it. thanks.
<yuriy> jibel: though that bug may actually be in kubuntu-default-settings
<yuriy> jibel: where is this theme.rc?
<jibel> yuriy: you're right that's kubuntu-default-settings
<jibel> I was not aware of this package.
<jibel> the culprit is in this package under ubuntu/artwork/ksplash/
<Susana> hi, what is the correct launchpad project for the ubuntu.com website?
<Pici> Susana: ubuntu-website
<greg-g> link for ease: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Susana> thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-15
<BUGabundo> nixternal: ping
<BUGabundo> humm still blocked!
<BUGabundo> did you get that last reply?
<BUGabundo> seems not! its not on your page
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/nixternal/replies
<BUGabundo> "bugabundo: @nixternal ahaha i just got your reply so it should be working! now: can u handle >30 dents/day ?"
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> I want to run a reply by someone to make sure it's not too harsh
<BUGabundo> micahg: shoot
<BUGabundo> I'm sleepy so don't expect a much clear answer
<micahg> then maybe I should wait for someone else :)
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/195991/ answer to bug
<micahg> bug 355476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355476 in firefox-3.0 "32-bit firefox should be included in AMD64 (x86-64) distribution" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355476
<bcurtiswx-mini> micahg: i don't think its a bad response
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> waint that a WontFix ?
<BUGabundo> speacially for 3.0
<bcurtiswx-mini> <shrugs>
<BUGabundo> well he _can_ run it!
<micahg> nah, it can just sit there, otherwise, we'll get constant back and forth which I'm trying to mitigate with my response
<BUGabundo> as long as he has ia32libs
<BUGabundo> and FORCE the install for 32 bits for firefox, it should be installabel
<BUGabundo> micahg: tell him this ^
<bcurtiswx-mini> make him to the work for the "complaining"
<micahg> BUGabundo: I've never done it before, so I cannot advise him on how to do it
<micahg> you're welcome to post that in the morning
<micahg> but I don't know if we support it
<BUGabundo> eheh nice ending "in the morning"
<BUGabundo> well I don't think we don't NOT support it
<BUGabundo> I mean, its in the archive
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<micahg> ping asac_
<micahg> His client probably just reconnected
<BUGabundo> yeha
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> oh, hi
<hggdh> hi :-)
<micahg> I wanted feedback on something
<hggdh> shoot
<micahg> but I think I got it
<hggdh> heh. Nothing better than being late, I guess ;-)
<micahg> I just wanted to know if this was over the top
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/195991/
<hggdh> looking at it, micahg
 * micahg already sent it, so I hope it's not bad :)
<hggdh> well, not really. It is sort of direct to the point (er, just a bit on the dry side)
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> ahh
<micahg> is dry bad?
 * BUGabundo offers some ice
<BUGabundo> micahg: well it may not calm him down as much as you wanted
<hggdh> micahg, no, dry is not bad. It is just I feel a 'please', or 'thank you' thrown in may look nicier
<micahg> oh well
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I usually do
<hggdh> but -- I guess -- you had it with this one
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> others probably would've done what BUGabundo suggested and just mark Won't Fix
<micahg> yeah
<hggdh> let me look at the bug
<micahg> I know what it's like working on software
<micahg> it's just annoying when people get pushy demanding things in free software
<BUGabundo> micahg: either wontfix or invaled
<hggdh> its part of the game
<BUGabundo> the user *can* install 32 bits
<micahg> but I do endeavor to be polite
<hggdh> I think wishlist is still correct. There are some valid points (probably) on the request
<micahg> hggdh: I consulted you originally on this
<hggdh> yes, I saw my entry there
<micahg> he can make a proposal and see the feedback he gets
<micahg> my guess is there will be a lot of people like BUGabundo saying it's unnecessary
<micahg> and then we don't look like the bad guy :)
<hggdh> well, this is (some sort of) democracy...
<hggdh> gotta walk the dogs. BRB
<BUGabundo> hggdh: post pics of them latter!!
<Wellichen> Does anyone knows if I it is possible  Reading OpenPGP E-mail on hotmail.
<dman1> Hello.  What markup is used in launchpad when reporting a bug?
<dholbach> good morning
<theyeti> morning
<askand> kklimonda: http://pastebin.com/m716938ce ;)
<kklimonda> askand: 1.72 was released ;)
<kklimonda> but I have sent it to developer
<kklimonda> askand: Försäkran "tr_isAddress( b )" falsk. <- Does it mean something like "Assertion "tr_isAddress( b )" failed." ?
<kklimonda> yeah, looks like it
<askand> kklimonda: yes, that is correct :) I will try 1.72 then
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> bdmurray, any idea of when LP will support classified attachments (i.e., plublic/private)?
<bdmurray> hggdh: no, and I'm not familiar with a bug for that
<hggdh> will search -- I found it some time ago.
<hggdh> bdmurray, anyway -- I am considering adding two new attachments -- anonimised ThreadStacktrace and Stacktrace, and leaving the originals for verification by the triager
<bdmurray> hggdh: and those could be removed by a bug control member?
<hggdh> so that if the cleanup is, er, excessive, we can go back; if it is good, we can just delete the originals
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> maybe a diff would be easier?
<hggdh> adding also a diff?
<bdmurray> Maybe just an anonimized and a diff
<bdmurray> It'd be hard to make the original again though...
<hggdh> ah. Cool, yes, much better
<hggdh> well, you can always run patch against it
<bdmurray> But you'd have to add a whole new attachment to the bug report
<hggdh> with a -R
<bdmurray> I think that'd be the exception though
<hggdh> probably, yes. But I worry about initial implementation, until we are sure I am not messing too much
<bdmurray> In that case add the diff and the original
<bdmurray> then just drop the original
<hggdh> ok
<bdmurray> I think the diff will be easier to inspect than 2 attachments
<hggdh> a
 * hggdh nods
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<BUGabundo> hey bencrisford
<bencrisford> hey
<hggdh> bdmurray, I just sent you the new source_evolution.py
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<hggdh> learning a new language by programming is fun ;-)
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> aahah
<charles_> was someone here reporting trouble with Transmission?
<BUGabundo> charles_: talk to kklimonda! he _tries_ to maintain it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: tries? tries?!!! ;)
<BUGabundo> don't you ?
<BUGabundo> btw HIIII
<kklimonda> hey, what's up? How is a weather in portugal? :)
<BUGabundo> sunny today
<BUGabundo> yesterday was a drag
<mrooney> Anyone know if bugs in gnome-panel's weather go against gnome-applets or gnome-panel?
<BUGabundo> not me
<MagicFab_> libgweather-common or libgweather AFAIK - but double check by looking at existing bugs
<MagicFab_> mr_pouit, ^
<MagicFab_> mrooney, ^ - sorry mr_pouit
<mrooney> MagicFab_: so it would be against the library even if it could be a UI issue?
<MagicFab_> mr_pouit, "depends". As I said, check existing closed bugs to see which most closely matches
<pedro_> mrooney: the right component is gnome-panel for weather issues
<mrooney> MagicFab_: looks like you need a better IRC client ;)
<BUGabundo> hey MagicFab_ seb128 pedro_
<pedro_> mrooney: if you're having problems with the locations, like latitude not being correct etc , that's a libgweather issue
<seb128> hi BUGabundo
<pedro_> salut seb128
<pedro_> hey BUGabundo
<mrooney> pedro_: ah okay so bug 387477 is probably a libgweather?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387477 in ubuntu "weather 2.26.1 doesn't show temperature anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387477
<hggdh> seb128, how do we add an apport package hook to Evolution?
<pedro_> mrooney: yep looks like it is
<mrooney> okay thanks I shall mark it as such!
<pedro_> no problem :-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> hggdh, hi, you were asking?
<BUGabundo> ro
<hggdh> hi seb128 yes. I have coded a package-hook for Evo (mostly anonimyser on the stacktrace), and I am unsure on how to propose it
<seb128> hggdh, the hooks are used when reporting bugs, I doubt you manage to change the coredump which is a binary do you?
<seb128> hggdh, that seems a good tool to run on the retracers though
<hggdh> seb128, no, the package hook is called after apport-retrace gets done with it, so all I change is the generated BTs
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I don't know about those hooks
<hggdh> or apport itself.... Anyway, the hooks get called when the report is prepared
<seb128> I know about apport hooks to include informations in a bug report
<seb128> well, usually you get the bug sent to the server
<seb128> the first version contain the coredump and non debug stacktraces
<hggdh> yes, then apport-retrace does it magic
<seb128> then the retracer do their job and upload retraced stacktraces
<hggdh> and, as far as I can understand, it then calls any hooks available
<bdmurray> oh, both the retraced and non-retraced ones would need to be scrubbed...
<seb128> but it doesn't include the apport hook informations
<seb128> I doubt of it but better to ask pitti
<hggdh> will ask him tomorrow. Actually, let me run a retrace here & upload a new bug
<seb128> the information collecting happens usually on the client machine
<seb128> non on the datacenter retracer
<seb128> non -> not
<bdmurray> right, and the package hook is used on the client machine
<bdmurray> so the non-retraced Stacktrace.txt would be scrubbed but not the retraced one
<bdmurray> using the package hook that hggdh has
<hggdh> oy vey
<seb128> that's my understanding too but that's not what we want
<bdmurray> well its half of what we'd want
<hggdh> but not enough. I will sigsegv my Evo, and try
<hggdh> with apport-retrace
<hggdh> nah
<hggdh> will ping ping pitti tomorrow
<bdmurray> nah?
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: aka not working
<hggdh> it seems apport-retrace knows the difference on being run on the canonical servers or on my machine :-(
<hggdh> so will have to dig into it, and talk with pitti
<BUGabundo> a very common sentence in Portuguese, right hggdh
<hggdh> yes :-)
<hggdh> generically meaning did not, will not, should not <something>, or <something> is is just plain wrong
<hggdh> like did not work
<bdmurray> I'm familiar with the word just wanted more information ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahahha
<BUGabundo> yeah it can be *very* ambigous
<BUGabundo> even in context
<hggdh> bdmurray, so we are sort of stuck right now. This needs to be run on both the local machine and on the retracer. We will need a change in apport-retrace, methinks
<bdmurray> Right, I think this is good though as it can be used by other packages too
<bdmurray> the Miscellaneous part of the hook is still useful too
<hggdh> I agree. Obviously, the BT anonymiser has to be customised for each package
<BUGabundo> any one know the dupe of bug 387529 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387529 in gnome-power-manager "screen goes black after a while even when typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387529
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: were you or was it cwillu who asked me this week about a similar bug?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not me
<BUGabundo> then it was cwillu
<wellichen> hello everybody, I'm starting today!
<wellichen> Anyone can help me with some doubts on BugTracking
<BUGabundo> hey wellichen. welcome
<BUGabundo> what can we do for you?
<wellichen> I want to know if you follow some kind of plan to seek for bugs.
 * BUGabundo thinks over and over should apply for team, too. wanna join kklimonda?
<BUGabundo> wellichen: well no
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: too lazy.. ;)
<kklimonda> j/k
<BUGabundo> everyone does as they like more
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I think i'll apply soon as in next few weeks
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I'm not.! im too lazy too
<BUGabundo> drag me along
<wellichen> Um I understand.
<BUGabundo> wellichen: some check the list of most recent bugs, others their fab packages, etc
<BUGabundo> you can even join on #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<BUGabundo> and see new bugs coming in
<kklimonda> ehehehe, I was idling there for few days.. lost of noise ;)
<kklimonda> lots*
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I stop beeing there
<BUGabundo> too much for even a _spammer_ like me
<wellichen> BUGabundo : From where are you from?
<BUGabundo> PT
<wellichen> Portugal?
<BUGabundo> yes
<wellichen> Cool!
<BUGabundo> Hot. but okay
<wellichen> :)
<wellichen> Lisboa?
<BUGabundo> ah no
<BUGabundo> Gondomar (Porto). conheces?
<BUGabundo> ahh um compatriota do brasil
<wellichen> Nao, nunca estive em Portugal
<BUGabundo> hggdh: um dias deste renomeamos o canal para $ubuntu-bugs-pt
<BUGabundo> lolol
<wellichen> Ah sim Brasileiro :)
<wellichen> hahaha
<wellichen> Tem muitos que falam portugues por aqui, neh?
<kklimonda> wiecie czemu językiem "urzędowym" kanału jest Angielski?
<kklimonda> because it's the only language we all have in common :P
<BUGabundo> wellichen: yeah there are few of us
<BUGabundo> afaik, im the only in Portugal, dough
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: luv you too **
<virtuald> D'OH
<wellichen> kklimonda : sorry I just get happy in finding a fellas that speak Portuguese too!
<BUGabundo> +  * When membership expires you should put yourself down for the next membership board for reapproval every 2 years.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> the membership rules changed ?
<kklimonda> why?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: now we need to retake it ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: now idea! just got that email
<kklimonda> and what has changed?
<BUGabundo> just that
<BUGabundo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BUGabundo> need to ping jorge on that
<pace_t_zulu> can someone please confirm bug Post-Boards Debauchery
<pace_t_zulu> oops... bad paste
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaahaha
<pace_t_zulu> con someone please confirm bug 387548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<BUGabundo> I've done worse, don't worry pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: hehe
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I can't!
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: you're not getting the same behavior?
<BUGabundo> haven't read it
<BUGabundo> but if it is what you asked yesterday, I can't
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, i wasn't asking anything yesterday... i just filed it
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, this is for current Karmic
<BUGabundo> then someone did
<hggdh> BUGabundo, retake what?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: membership meeting every two years
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: can you reproduce bug 387548 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: nm... i recall you aren't using ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: no logs???
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: $ apport-collect 387548 -p nautilus
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: will do
<BUGabundo> no package... that's a very poor bug!
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I am running Karmic
<hggdh> pace_t_zulu, I cannot reproduce it
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh, thank you... i hope i didn't file a bogus bug
<BUGabundo> humm no bug is bogus
<BUGabundo> could just be _your_ configuration
<BUGabundo> trigging something not obvious
<BUGabundo> seb128: still around ?
<BUGabundo> is this a nautilus bug?
<seb128> what?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: did the apport-collect
<BUGabundo> seb128: pace_t_zulu bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New]
<seb128> rather gvfs
<seb128> try if gvfs-ls computer: is working
<seb128> and run /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd -r on a command line
<seb128> then try to open computer
<seb128> and copy the log from the command line on the bug
<pace_t_zulu> seb128, did those steps and added comments to the bug report
<seb128> running /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-computer work?
<pace_t_zulu> from #ubuntu+1 Sarvatt: pace_t_zulu: ah you're missing /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-computer --spawner :1.6 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3 in your ps aux for some reason
<seb128> the gvfs processes are autospawned when required
<seb128> it could be crashing for you for some reason
<pace_t_zulu> seb128: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-computer produces "Segmentation fault"
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-16
<seb128> ok, that's your issue
<seb128> use apport to report the crash
<seb128> could be bug #387036
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387036 in gvfs "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387036
<seb128> anyway enough work for today
<seb128> but that's probably due to a floppy drive if that's the same bug
<pace_t_zulu> it appears to be bug 387036
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387036 in gvfs "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387036
<pace_t_zulu> i marked bug 387548 as a duplicate of bug 387036
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387036 in gvfs "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387036
<BUGabundo> enjoy your break seb
<BUGabundo> oh he is out
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: is that bug report appropriate then?
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: ^
<BUGabundo> no idea
<hggdh> sounds correct
<kklimonda> hggdh: can we use need-*-retrace for bugs than contain only core file and not a whole "bundle"?
<hggdh> kklimonda, no, it will not work. Only bugs generated via apport are retraces
<hggdh> retraced
<micahg> what's the next hugday on?
<BUGabundo> !hugday
<ubot4> Factoid 'hugday' not found
<BUGabundo> !bugday
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugday' not found
 * BUGabundo slaps the bot
<micahg> !info hugday
<ubot4> micahg: Package hugday does not exist in jaunty
<micahg> empathy is the answer
 * BUGabundo cd ~/caminha
<bcurtiswx-mini> bug, that was random
<cwillu> bcurtiswx-mini, another second and we'd probably have had sudo -s and his password :)
<jsmidt> Is there a IRC channel that shows bugs in Ubuntu as they come in/are changed?
<TheNo1Yeti> as they come in yes
<TheNo1Yeti> #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<jsmidt> TheNo1Yeti, thank you
<jsmidt> I found a bug report with a very small description that isn't very helpful.  Is there a standard template that says "thank you... need more info X, Y and Z"?
<jsmidt> Somewhere on the web?
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<micahg1> is anyone in here involved with the papercuts prioject?
<micahg> Can launchpad retrace Karmic coredumps?
<mrooney> How might I figure out which spell checking library firefox and gedit are using? It seems to be different from OO.org
<micahg> mrooney:  libhunspell
<mrooney> micahg: that is what OO uses? gedit seems to use aspell perhaps and I'm not sure about FF
<micahg> mrooney: apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9 :)
<mrooney> xulrunner does spell checking?
<micahg> in Firefox
<mrooney> no way, fascinating
 * BUGabundo bbl
<pedro_> best report of the day bug 387715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387715 in gnome-games "Crying icon in mines too sad " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387715
<thekorn> hehe, good one
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> bdmurray, do you have an idea of how many private bugs we currently have (powers of 10 is good enough)?
<jsmidt> what is the package name for the volume controls in Ubuntu called?  I have a bug about this and I want to know what package to assign it to.
<charlie-tca> jsmidt: gnome-volume-manager
<jsmidt> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<persia> Um, no.  "gnome-volume-manager" is an old system for managing disks.
<jsmidt> persia,  do you know the new system?
<persia> I'm looking for it now.
<charlie-tca> well, that's what I get for looking at xfce. Sorry
<persia> gnome-applets
<jsmidt> persia, thanks
<bdmurray> hggdh: total or open?
<hggdh> bdmurray, open -- BTW, I opened a bug on the retrace hook, and subscribed you (and pitti)
<bdmurray> hggdh: apport crashes or not
<hggdh> heh. Sorry, apport crashes only
<bdmurray> james_w: any idea why bug 274069 would have had a branch linked to it recently?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 274069 in dhcp3 "error send_packet:message too long" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<bdmurray> james_w: the same thing happend with bug 131751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 131751 in consolekit "Unable to switch Virtual Terminal with C-A-F[1-6] on Intel-based new laptop" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131751
<bdmurray> hggdh: it shows up at http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/private-apport-crashes.html - 2055 is the answer at the moment
<hggdh> bdmurray, thanks
<micahg1> can LP retrace karmic crash reports yet?
<hggdh> yes. But it is currently being updated so fast that you can get retrace failures
<micahg1> hggdh: I saw some failures, that's why I was wondering :)
<hggdh> :-) and today we had a truckload of new versions...
<thekorn> bdmurray, see bug 387731 as an explaination for this new branch links
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387731 in malone "Too many mails on new bug-branch links for Ubuntu branches" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387731
<bdmurray> thekorn: thanks
<hggdh> bdmurray, pidgin private bugs have been cleared
<Lademord> Hey, anyone here who knows of a good java program in Ubuntu that I can hack to get my feet wet? :)
<brettalton> Lademord: This program needs some help (http://sourceforge.net/projects/iplist/)
<Lademord> thanks brettalton, I'll try looking at it
<Lademord> brettalton, from what I can see it seems to be coded in C++
<Lademord> damn, he left
<kklimonda> Lademord: java isn't really widely spread in ubuntu
<Lademord> kklimonda, I know. Problem is that I'm new to programming (studying it at school) and Java is the only language they want to teach us!
<Lademord> Personally I would rather learn something such as Python, but I'm afraid to take on multiple languages at the same time
<Lademord> (also, I need an IDE for Python. Right now I am forced to use JDeveloper for java, and I'm not that comfortable with 'raw' coding in e.g. gedit.
<kklimonda> I know only komodo ide and wing ide - both commercial
<kklimonda> Lademord: the only java app that need some love I can think about is eclipse but I'm afraid fixing it isn't a task for a beginner programmer..
<kklimonda> (also eclipse is pretty nice ide ;) )
<Lademord> I always wanted to help the apps that I use (X-Chat, emesene/empathy, banshee, picard, evolution etc.) but I take it they are not very simple to get to understand... Maybe I should try to find a pretty simple and straightforward Ubuntu app and hack away at that until I'm more skilled
<yoasif> Lademord,  picard is probably the easiest of those apps to get into -- it's python
<kklimonda> emesene is python too
<yoasif> kklimonda, never used emesene
<Lademord> picard sure needs some love.. it tends to fail at rendering when I expand albums to view tracks
<dtchen> bdmurray: do you have a moment and a current karmic amd64 pbuilder?
<bdmurray> dtchen: Unfortunately I don't but could set one up
<dtchen> bdmurray: ok, it's in pursuit of bug 384683
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384683 in haskell-x11-xft "[karmic] FTBFS on no-change source rebuild" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384683
<dtchen> i've just booted into a karmic alpha 2 desktop cd, installed pbuilder and associated bits, and can still reproduce the symptom
<dtchen> it's such a blindingly simple fix that i have no idea why it's stuck
<dtchen> bdmurray: thanks for triaging the ubuntu-audio bugs, BTW
<bdmurray> dtchen: by the way in preparation for the reviewers team I've been looking at bugs with recently added patches and have found some that might not fit into the process we discussed at UDS
<dtchen> bdmurray: i imagine there are some that won't fit snugly. which ones have you encountered?
<Lademord> What do you guys use to develop python? geany? Komodo? gedit?
<bdmurray> dtchen: I've just started to make a list but I ran into bug 387043 and bug 387262 today
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387043 in osm-gps-map "[jaunty] Python bindings are still built against 2.5 rather than 2.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387043
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387262 in sudo "pam_env's and localechooser's usage of quotes for /etc/default/locale conflicts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387262
<dtchen> bdmurray: right, those could be raised in other avenues as well, e.g., ubuntu-devel{,-discuss}
<hggdh> Lademord, you can run eclipse with pydev
<Lademord> hggdh, I've heard a lot about Eclipse.. maybe I should try it out again
<Lademord> but the Eclipse in the repos is obsolete, right?
<hggdh> Lademord, it is a hog, but it works. And yes, the eclipse in the repos is sort of oldish
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<yofel> hey guys, could somebody tell me who I could ask for help on the state of bug 280188 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 280188 in zenity "libgtkada2-bin : trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gdialog', which is also in package zenity" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280188
<yofel> the 'fix' results in libgtkada2-bin being impossible to install (at least not without removing metacity...)
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> nevermind hggdh
<BUGabundo> ahahha
<BUGabundo> poor guy
<BUGabundo> he comes late, and has nothing to do :|
<hggdh> micahg, pong & nevermind also ;-)
<micahg> had a Q about graphics driver bugs affecting firefox, but got a sac to answer
<kklimonda|emp> hey
<kklimonda> well, irc in empathy work.. but i don't see a list of users..
<hggdh> trying empathy also...
<hggdh> kklimonda, what is the server for the channel?
<kklimonda> hggdh: I've just selected freenode from list
<hggdh> hum. and the channel name?
<kklimonda> hggdh: Room->join and #ubuntu-bugs
<hggdh> huh? here?
<kklimonda> hggdh: also I can't imagine myself joining 11 channels in empathy.. It would just make tabs too small to be usable.. :/
<micahg> I hope xubuntu keeps pidgin
<kklimonda> micahg: I think empathy is gnome dependent..
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> you mean like insulin-dependent?
<micahg> because it would take 25 packages for me to install it
<kklimonda> no wait, it doesn't..
<kklimonda> it uses gconf though..
<hggdh> yeah, I guess this is part of my problem... I see no option for IRC
<kklimonda> hggdh: in account creation?
<hggdh> yes
<kklimonda> hggdh: have you installed telepathy-idle ?
<hggdh> if it was not selected for auto install, no
<kklimonda> it's in Suggests..
<hggdh> sigh. The default install for empathy does *not* install -idle... my suggests are disabled, due to package clutter
<kklimonda> yes, I think they will move it to recommends/depends if empathy is to replace pidgin..
<hggdh> interesting. I added a test account to IRC, and it immediately gave network errors on my other accounts (Jabber, etc)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-17
<BUGabundo> $ sudo echo snoozzz | /proc/cpuinfo
<hggdh-test> test
<hggdh> humpf. Empathy is no good :-(
<micahg> hggdh: got time for a bug?
<micahg> not sure what to day about this one
<micahg> bug 387450
<bcurtiswx-mini> empathy is supposed to be this great thing.. but im not seeing this yet
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387450 in firefox-3.0 "downloading Firefox plug-ins is a very slow process" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387450
<hggdh> micahg, go ahead
<hggdh> ugh. Difficult, micahg. The guy does not really want to help
<micahg> I know :(
<micahg> and it's not a FF issue either
<hggdh> no, it does not sound like. He seem to be complaining on the Ubuntu repo servers
<micahg> any idea where I should put it
<hggdh> micahg, ask him how/what he downloads. Sounds like synaptic
<micahg> convert to Q?
<hggdh> good idea
<micahg> It's either a problem with his connection or just slow
<micahg> if it was a problem with the repo, we'd be flooded
<hggdh> we might, but I doubt. It would be good to know what is the repo he is using, though
<micahg> well , he complained about the flash plugin which is directly from canonical
<hggdh> and then he said any apps
<micahg> yep, so that could be anything
<micahg> but my guess would be the default
<micahg> which is archive.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> I think the install nowadays tends to select a local server
<micahg> oh?
<hggdh> (as far as I can remember)
<hggdh> er. As far as I can remember is in fact pretty near. I am old.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well it's now a Q and I probed for repo info
<hggdh> I think this is it. If, later on, we find otherwise, we can put it back as a bug.
<hggdh> micahg, have a look at his bugs...
<micahg> ok
<micahg> he has quite a few
<hggdh> yeah. yahoo does not support his firefox. Pretty sad. Ekiga is not in KKAlpha2, please look into it, etc
<hggdh> I have to say -- oy vey
<micahg> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hiya mrooney
<kklimonda> the way LP is mailing all bugs subscribers when bzr branch is linked to a bug report is a bug itself imo ;)
<Hobbsee> kklimonda: i'm sure it's aleardy filed, along with othe similar good oens
<lifeless> I'm not sure why telling bug subscribers that there is a fix available would be a bug
<Hew> Usually the importance of an upgrade bug is set to wishlist. Should it instead take the importance of the highest importance bug it fixes?
<kklimonda> Hew: are we upgrading to T 1.72 or waiting for debian and make a merge?
<kklimonda> oh, you have already filled a bug about it.
<Hew> kklimonda, eventually we'll upgrade, which is why the bug is there. I'm currently filing one at Debian too. We'll wait a bit, but if Debian doesn't package for a while we can just do a native package.
<Hew> I'm a packaging noob, I'm only just starting with merges myself
<Hew> so if someone else submits a native package we can use that
<kklimonda> I have it prepared as I have already built local package
<kklimonda> but last time it was just waste of time trying to update as sponsors were too busy and we ended up with a merge anyway..
<Hew> that's right, various processes can be slow
<Hew> if you have it prepared and it's no extra work, feel free to attach the upgrade
<Hew> otherwise, it's not urgent
<Hew> kklimonda, surely there's more than 3.7KB of changes for the Transmission upgrade? bug 388377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388377 in transmission "Please upgrade to transmission 1.72" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388377
<kklimonda> Hew: I have only uploaded a debdiff for debian/ directory
<kklimonda> hmm.. the full debdiff is 300K so I can upload it too
<Hew> kklimonda, do the devs/sponsors need the rest to do the actual upload?
<Hew> plus they should be subscribed when it's ready
<kklimonda> well... there is a discussion whenever full diff should be uploaded. This one is small so I'll just do it.
<Hew> but the devs need to get the rest of the debdiff somehow, right? Do they just get the new .tar.gz themselves?
<yofel> hey guys, could somebody tell me who I could ask for help on the state of bug 280188 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 280188 in zenity "libgtkada2-bin : trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gdialog', which is also in package zenity" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280188
<yofel> the 'fix' makes the package unusable
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<hggdh> BUGabundo, boas
<BUGabundo> ola hggdh
<BUGabundo> hot in there
<hggdh> yes.
<Ampelbein> hggdh: evolution-plugins is fixed in -0ubuntu2, just closed your bug accordingly ;-)
<hggdh> Ampelbein, ah well, did not notice the update :-(
<hggdh> yeah, passed by me... 0ubuntu2 was accepted yesterday, and I did not notice mine was still 0ubuntu1
<Ampelbein> no problem.
<yofel> hey guys, could somebody tell me who I could ask for help on the state of bug 280188 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 280188 in zenity "libgtkada2-bin : trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gdialog', which is also in package zenity" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280188
<yofel> the 'fix' makes the libgtkada2-bin package unusable
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-18
<hggdh> yofel, the but is still open for libgtkada2
<hggdh> s/but/bug/
<emil_s> Hello! This one should be opened again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/42121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42121 in sysvinit "Symlinks for umountnfs / sendsigs wrong: hang on shutdown / reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<emil_s> I should set it as "confirmed" right?
<kklimonda> I thnk you should report new bug
<kklimonda> emil_s: it looks like this reincarnation of the bug is linked to networkmanager and the way it handles connections
<kklimonda> emil_s: so it's not the same
<BUGabundo> yofel: are you going to ask that every where? :p
<yofel> BUGabundo: hggdh was the first one who actually answered me :P (And I asked because I don't know where to ask...)
<BUGabundo> I know
<emil_s> kklimonda: Well, it's actually this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/153444, which is a duplicate of #42121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 153444 in samba ""CIFS VFS: Server not responding" message on shutdown (dup-of: 42121)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42121 in sysvinit "Symlinks for umountnfs / sendsigs wrong: hang on shutdown / reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<emil_s> So I guess 42121 is the right one
<kklimonda> emil_s: just open a new bug, you can mention both of them
<kklimonda> emil_s: only because symptoms are the same doesn't mean that it's the same bug.
<emil_s> Okok, i'll do so :)
<hggdh> !info timeout
<ubot4> hggdh: timeout (source: tct): run a command with a time limit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18-2 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hggdh> weird
<BUGabundo> hggdh: why ?
<hggdh> because the package 'timeout' allows you to run a command with a timeout, and tct is The Coroners Toolkit, a completely differetn thing
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> tct *also* provides timeout
<hggdh> sigh. This is it, for me. Going to walk the dogs
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> saw a few hours a message from mozilla on identica stating they fixed color profiles on 3.5
<micahg> yep, but it was the ati drivers that fixed it :)
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<micahg> I saw the post on the mozilla bug and then d/l the drivers, confirmed and set the LP bug
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo $ sudo shutdown -t now ; echo 1 lamb, 2 lamb, 3 lamb 4rrrr lammbbbb.....
<micahg> ping hggdh
 * bcurtiswx-mini kicks hggdh
<micahg> bcurtiswx-mini: hggdh isn't a bot :)
<bcurtiswx-mini> oh ... yeah :P
<micahg> but Bugabundo plays one sometimes :)
<bcurtiswx-mini> yeah, theres an unwritten rule with him... just kick him no matter what O:-)
<bcurtiswx-mini> i guess since i wont be back in va until august, i can change the name on my mini
<cyan-spam> hey... i'm looking at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage> and finding it a little awkward
<cyan-spam> i have a couple ideas of how to improve it, but is there some process for that?
<cyan-spam> i don't wanna go messing things up
<cyan-spam> mmm i'll do mailing list
<micahg> cyan-spam: probably a good idea
<micahg> or you might get more answers in the morning
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, ping
 * hggdh kicks bcurtiswx 
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: pong.  i was just being funny earlier... i think micahg wanted you :P
<bcurtiswx> hey, that was my good foot
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<hggdh> I will be back tomorrow. G'night, all y'all
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<bigon> he empathy bugday \o/
<pedro_> folks remember that we're celebrating a hug day based on empathy today!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090618
<pedro_> feel free to grab any bug off that list and squash it
<wolfred> hi, is it just me or does launchpad not work?
<wolfred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug      enter package foo, entery  summary foo, press continue.. and NOTHING happens - wtf
<pedro_> wolfred: just tested that and it works fine here
<pedro_> bug 388948
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388948 in nautilus "test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388948
<pedro_> in any case
<wolfred> it doesnt work here
<pedro_> wolfred: you might want to ask on #launchpad then
<wolfred> if I enter no package, then I get the error messages that I should enter it, only this works
<wolfred> ok
<pedro_> hey jgoguen, how's going?
<jgoguen> pedro_: it's going pretty good, just switched to Kubuntu...thought I'd give KDE a try :)
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<kklimonda> boas what? ;)
<BUGabundo> ehe I'll tell you in pvt lol
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: how are you !?
<kklimonda> fine, thanks - well, maybe a bit tired ;/
<BUGabundo> I have an aking pain on a nee, from falling last night! its all YOUR fault :p
<BUGabundo> hey dholbach
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: when did you fall? :)
<BUGabundo> after dinner. well I didn't fall fall. I tumbled on the stairs.
<BUGabundo> but only when I got out of bed this morning I felt the pain ;(
<kklimonda> oh :)
<BUGabundo> not funny! it hurts
<BUGabundo> tried to do some work today, and was in pain all morning
<BUGabundo> stayed at home after lunch!
<BUGabundo> jcastro: ping
<BUGabundo> +  * When membership expires you should put yourself down for the next membership board for reapproval every 2 years.
<BUGabundo> jcastro: where can I find the discussion that lead to this change in membership ?
<jcastro> there wasn't one
<BUGabundo> oh
<jcastro> people renewing themselves didn't make sense
<jcastro> so we decided that going in for a renewal every 2 years isn't much to ask
<BUGabundo> so there was a discussion ?
<BUGabundo> when you say "we decide"
<jcastro> jono and I were on the phone
<jcastro> it wasn't a public discussion
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<jcastro> if you think it should be we can do that.
<jcastro> I have no strong feelings either way
<BUGabundo> I have no feelings on this
<kklimonda> jcastro: you mean that up to now members were only required to click some "renew my membership" button?
<BUGabundo> but since I try to keep an eye on news, and got this change on the wiki, without any background
<jcastro> kklimonda: yeah or they could ask an existing admin to just renew them
<kklimonda> that sounds.. kinda pointless
<BUGabundo> and it does affect me, as an Ubuntu Member, I was trying to get a more clear picture
<jcastro> kklimonda: yes, the problem is that people only just started expiring recently
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: that's the way with *every* other team on LP
<jcastro> so it wasn't really a problem until just recently
<BUGabundo> jcastro: so really long time members that have not interact with the Community recently, how will they present them selfs to the board?
<kklimonda> i see
<jcastro> BUGabundo: they will add their name down, if they haven't done anything then their membership should have expired. Those that still do will be a quick approval.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but membership and development teams are "special" i.e. there is no point in having members who aren't actually part of community anymore
<jcastro> BUGabundo: "sustained contribution" applies here
<jcastro> if you became a member 2 years ago and now you don't do anything then your membership will expire
<BUGabundo> makes sense
 * BUGabundo already see the amount of _old_ member, trashing their business cards with ubuntu logo :)
<kklimonda> jcastro: what happens with email? is it going to be deleted or redirected somewhere? or will "they" keep it?
<jcastro> well, the address is just a forward.
<jpds> kklimonda: Gets dropped.
<BUGabundo> lets see how that gets their attention
<kklimonda> sure, but it kinda suggests involvement of a person in a project. I don't know what is the common practice amongst foss projects.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: 2 years is a lot of time
<jcastro> it mails you ahead of time
<BUGabundo> ppl can keep it up, or have their lifes changed!
<jcastro> there shouldn't be any "omg my mail is bouncing" at the last minute
<BUGabundo> jcastro: same as other teams? 2 weeks ?
<jcastro> I guess
<jcastro> though we should probably change that, the membership councils don't meet that often
<BUGabundo> is it enough for someone you now notice they may loose membership and tries to make for it ?
<jpds> Emails are sent to the persons primary email address on Launchpad which should NOT be set to an @ubuntu.com address.
<jpds> To find out why not, check out the pretty page I wrote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<jcastro> BUGabundo: you're overcomplicating it, it'll be ok
<jcastro> jpds: got a power adapter from hp btw, I am all set
<jpds> jcastro: Awesomeness.
<jcastro> jpds: ends up the pin broke on my old adapter, probably while in the bag with all my junk
<jpds> Hmm.
 * jpds still has to wait another to get paid for new Thinkpad.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> confirmed? by who?
 * BUGabundo checks changelog
<BUGabundo> hey bddebian
<BUGabundo> been missing the boo
<bddebian> Boo :)
<BUGabundo> foo
<bddebian> Hi BUGabundo
<davmor2> Guys I found a bug with empathy
<davmor2> The current build (karmic) doesn't include telepathy-idle if you add it and log onto #ubuntu-testing no names appear in the contact panel
<pedro_> that's a known bug
<pedro_> bug 387430
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387430 in empathy "IRC Contacts not shown" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387430
<pedro_> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> pedro_: cool
<pedro_> davmor2: just verified and it's indeed fixed on 2.27.3
<pedro_> gosh i love this adium themes
<davmor2> pedro_: is the contact tab not showing anything down to the same error do you know, I'm assuming it is but you know what assumption is :)
<pedro_> heh
<micahg> ping hggdh
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> hi
<hggdh> hi, micahg, hope life is good
<micahg> ok, so remember that guy with a lot of support requests as bugs?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> ok, so he made a feature request in one of the Qs that I converted
<hggdh> URL?
<micahg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/74458
<hggdh> is co.archive the main UK archive?
<micahg> well, all the *.archive.ubuntu.com servers are in the UK
<jpds> hggdh: Yes.
<jpds> micahg: No.
<micahg> no?
<micahg> all the one's I've seen have been there
<jpds> No, fr., no., se., de., and es. are not for example.
<micahg> interesting
<micahg> so jpds why not the us one?
<jpds> micahg: Cos the US one does insane ammounts of bandwidth and no US mirror is prepared to take it.
<micahg> ah
<jpds> micahg: Other examples of country mirrors are: jp., cn., and sg..
<micahg> ok, well that's good to know
<hggdh> jpds, thanks -- I did not know about localisation on the archives (and wrongly thought) the country prefix would set where the archive resided)
<hggdh> micahg, so... well, it could be looked at by the installer (doing a search for the, er, best mirror); OTOH, the user can also do that
<micahg> yes, I suggested the user do it
<micahg> he suggested automation which is a feature request
<micahg> should I ask him to open a feature request in Software Sources?
<hggdh> yes. Word it nicely, and set it as an answer.
<micahg> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<jpds> micahg: If you want to download packages from a local US mirror, feel free to pick one from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Nafallo> hggdh: that's true in areas where we have candidates for being mirrors.
<micahg> nah, I'm ok with using the latest updates from canonical
<micahg> I've tries the US mirrors
<micahg> and I end up changing them every few days as they get stale
<BUGabundo> for the record pt.archive points to Portugal too
<jpds> BUGabundo: It doesn't.
<BUGabundo> jpds: so instead of having a local mirror on the states, US users get it from this side of the ocean? crazy
<BUGabundo> jpds: sure it does
<BUGabundo> its from Coimbra
<BUGabundo> check the IP
<micahg> hggdh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/198653/
 * hggdh sits and watches
<hggdh> micahg, perfect!
<micahg> sorry BUGabundo
<micahg> my DNS records don't concur
<jpds> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198654/
<jpds> BUGabundo: And yes, the US does grab stuff straight for the UK.
 * hggdh wonders -- again -- about the massive amount of data transfer, percolation, and grids
<BUGabundo> jpds: when did that changed?
<BUGabundo> it wasn't like that 2 weeks ago
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: yes it was.
<BUGabundo> I really would hoped I had hard data to tell you guys it wasnt
<BUGabundo> I did check that my self several times!
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> wait. I think I have a log
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: releases or archive?
<BUGabundo> http://www.robtex.com/dns/pt.archive.ubuntu.com.html
<BUGabundo> go ti
<BUGabundo> damn its now updated
<BUGabundo> I can be very very wrong, but when I checked this a few weeks ago, it pointed to Coimbra, Portugal
<Nafallo> oh. you switched from the discussion about .us to .pt... I didn't realise.
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: I did!
<BUGabundo> I never mention us, other to say it was crazy to do it over the atlantic
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: sure.
<hggdh> well, we could (er, can) also do it via the Pacific
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> in case you missed it: Ubuntu Global Jam NOW on #ubuntu-meeting
<sebsebseb> it happended to me a  few weeks ago,   it happended to someone  else, and someone today.   These days  there seems to be a bug or something,  when people upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10,  and then lose ethernet connection.  Just wanted to report that, and I don't want to log in to my old launchpad and do it there.
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: how did the meeting go? did you make it ?
<kakemann> bug #380161 is fixed in the new version wich is in karmic, should this bug be closed then, or should it stay open until karmic is officially out?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380161 in audacious "audacious won't 'display track information'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380161
<dtchen> kakemann: marking it fix released is appropriate
<bdmurray> dtchen: I was unable to recreate that ftbfs bug
<dtchen> bdmurray: that's fine; the source package in question (haskell-x11-xft) has already been synced and built for karmic
<hggdh> kakemann, if it is fixed on Karmic it can be closed Fix Released.
<dtchen> (well, technically haskell-x11-xft was a no-change source upload, and xmonad-contrib was a sync)
<kakemann> ok
<kakemann> thanks
<Ampelbein> kakemann: there is a standard response for that case (fixed in karmic): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<charles_> the things one learns from reading irc.  I'd never seen that /Bugs/Resonses page before
<BUGabundo> charles_: ehehe
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-19
<BUGabundo> maybe because it doesnt exist?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> s/Resonses/Responses/
<charles_> BUGabundo: that's *two* pages I'd never seen before!
<charles_> I'm learning even more!
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> charles_: that was me _trying_ to be funny by fixing your typo
<charles_> BUGabundo: I know.  I was trying to respond in kind with more humor
<kakemann> charles_: here is another thing for you, the kingdom of norway has a population of aprox. 4,8 million people :D
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NvntVb0Q_o I bet that get you out of katty!
<super__rad> Could someone set bug #319490 to wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 319490 in amarok "Wishlist Items -- View Ratings in Playlist & Resize Scipts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319490
<hggdh> super__rad, done
<BUGabundo> pah I really need to apply for bug control
<BUGabundo> kklimonda seems to be doing it this week
<super__rad> thanks hggdh
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah, I'm almost ready ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: saw the link ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: what did it take you ?
<BUGabundo> 5 bugs?
<kklimonda> I still have to choose 5 bugs ;)
<kklimonda> i have two
<BUGabundo> ahh
<super__rad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/388714 another wishlist, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388714 in kpackagekit "Usability flaws in kpackagekit, Kubuntu Karmic Alpha 2, KDE 4.3 Beta 2" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> you both should have enough bugs to qualify
<BUGabundo> hggdh: prob is, which ones LOL
<BUGabundo> I don't bookmark them
<BUGabundo> and usually I unsub from most after a few days or action
<BUGabundo> *actions
<hggdh> super__rad, done. Are you going to keep the bugs in NEW?
<super__rad> hggdh, what am I supposed to change them to?
<BUGabundo> triage?
<hggdh> super__rad, if the request is sane, and you verified them, you can put them on confirmed
<super__rad> ok thanks
<hggdh> add a note stating you are confirming, and why
 * BUGabundo killall -i -O sigkill 68 brain-mater ; ~$ Are you  sure you don't want Dreams instead?
<super__rad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/341174 another wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 341174 in k3b "cdrom permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<super__rad> if someone posts a bug and then replys saying they solved it should I just change status to invalid or do I need to do something else?
<micahg> super__rad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<super__rad> thanks
<micahg> make the text appropriate for the situation
<micahg> you can mark invalid if there's nothing left for us to do
<micahg> if it's still a bug, that they fixed with a config change
<micahg> then you can evaluate if the default might need to be changed
<super__rad> no i'll mark this one invalid, the bug was that cd's burnt with k3b wouldn't play in cd players but they posted saying they realised they were using cdrw's which the cd player didnt support
<micahg> yep, that's invalid, good job
<super__rad> should I add a comment saying changed status to invalid as it's been fixed?
<micahg> yes, please say why you change a status
<super__rad> ok
<micahg> you can say per last comment that the problem has been solved or something like that
<micahg> that responses page is good for general answers
<micahg> but they ussually need a few words changed
<super__rad> just reading it now, must have missed it when I was reading through the bug pages
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know if i can use chroot to test karmic out?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no virtualbox
<micahg> ?
<bcurtiswx> haha, not when im on travel here in Colorado
<bcurtiswx> ill be out of Virginia for a couple months
<bcurtiswx> i want to on my mini
<micahg> virtualbox-ose works on lpia
<Hobbsee> you can use a chroot if you want to
<Hobbsee> certain stuff won't work so well
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<micahg> morning
<micahg> got a weird bug
<micahg> bug 383020
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383020 in firefox-3.5 "Some input fields are several times longer than normal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383020
<waters33637> Question: I think i might have found a bug ... However .. Im a newbie .. so im not sure .. what should i do?
<thekorn> micahg, hmm, I remember a similar bug, let me try to find this one
<thekorn> hi waters33637, which version of ubuntu are you using, and to which application is your bug related
<waters33637> ubuntu 9.04 .. and to X
<thekorn> micahg, maybe this bug is a regression of bug 293061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 293061 in pango1.0 "The input text field of firefox is too wide/long" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293061
<thekorn> micahg, so most likely not a bug in FF but in pango, and maybe related to locale settings
<micahg> thekorn: but this guy is using a US locale
<micahg> and I'm running the same version of pango he is
<waters33637> xorg ... told me to ask if the intel driver for 9.04 has a problem
<thekorn> micahg, hmm, you are right,
<thekorn> micahg, maybe you should ask the people in #ubuntu-mozillateam about this, they might know better
<micahg> :)
<micahg> no ones around
<micahg> I'll ask in the morning
<thekorn> waters33637, yes there are known issues with hardware from intel on jaunty,
<thekorn> the releasenotes at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 have further details
<waters33637> yeah .. im looking at that now
<waters33637> got time to help a newbie with a workaround?
<thekorn> waters33637, no unfortunatly not, maybe you find better support in #ubuntu
<thekorn> waters33637, you can also create a bugreport by running `     ubuntu-bug xorg
<waters33637> ok .. thanks for the starting point
<thekorn> I'm not sure if this is the correct package, but it should atleast fetch all neccessary informations
<charles_> anyone here who can walk me through how to field a new ticket in the correct Ubuntu Way?
<charles_> the ticket is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/389265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389265 in transmission "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]
<charles_> crash appears to happen during a combobox popup
<charles_> OP says it happens in T and Deluge; I've confirmed that it Works For Me in both T and Deluge
<charles_> so I suspect it's a config problem
<plars> charles_: which version Ubuntu are you running on?
<charles_> plars: I'm not the one experiencing the issue
<charles_> plars: I'm one of the Transmission devs
<plars> charles_: yes, but you said that it's working for you... the person who submitted the bug appears to be running on Karmic... so I'm trying to determine if perhaps you are running on a different version
<charles_> ah, I see.  I'm running on Fedora 11 with Transmission 1.72, Deluge 1.1.9, and GTK+ 2.16.2
<plars> charles_: so, if you are one of the developers trying to fix it, you should probably take a look at the debug info there that has already been gathered and see if there is anything else needed.  It looks like there is some suspicion in this bug that it may be related to libgtk though, so if you can determine for certain where the bug is, that would be a great starting place
<plars> and if you can show that it is not in transmission, then it needs to be assigned to the right package
<plars> charles_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage is a generally good place to start learning about the process for triaging bugs
<charles_> thanks
<plars> anytime
<churl> hello, i think i have a bug that i've only seen reported a few times (google searching) and it seems that no one is assigned to the bug, but was wondering if there might just be an easy fix to it instead.
<churl> i changed my resolution, and now totem doesnt work, and xorg runs really high when i, say, run a game or do anything with graphics
<churl> i'm trying to figure out if this pre-reported bug (Bug #357824) is really a bug or is it just a configuration issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 357824 in totem "totem no longer plays movies after resolution has been changed " [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357824
<churl> well it seems to be valid for me mr bot
<BUGabundo> guud evening o/
<BUGabundo> guys we need to avoid this : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fakeroot/+bug/389591/comments/3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389591 in fakeroot "Please sponsor fakeroot 1.12.4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> new triagers counter rulling expereinced devs
<hggdh> BUGabundo, the issue here is exactly that: new triagers, still confused with what is a bug and what is not. This is one reason I really like when they are present here (to IRC)
<micahg> yes, new triagers need to be encouraged to ask
<BUGabundo> micahg: +1
<micahg> heck, I still ask when I come across something new
<BUGabundo> humm would any one else like to see LP show karma in stars or something per user , on reports?
<micahg> no
<micahg> karma != experience
<BUGabundo> some bugzillas do that, helping the other users distinguish how capable the poster is
<micahg> karma = action
<micahg> now, if it would flag a user as bug control, that's another story
<BUGabundo> humm that's another bug
<micahg> ??
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/37926
<BUGabundo> or similar
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 37926 in malone "Manage expectations about newly-reported bugs" [Low,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> micahg: I've been discussion ideas to improve How lp helps you report bugs
<micahg> ah
<micahg> cool
<micahg> that's apparently an old request
<BUGabundo> micahg: like tipping (advanced users) if a package doesn't get any action from ubuntu devs
<BUGabundo> so user should uptream the bug
<BUGabundo> micahg: yeah, mpt refered me to it
<micahg> well
<BUGabundo> micahg: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/182830
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 182830 in malone "Linking package to bug report doesn't suggest checking upstream" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> micahg: imagine this: user is reporting bug on FOOx. but no one has touched it in 1y.
<BUGabundo> *if* the user is capable and knolable to upstream it, we should get it fixed faster
<BUGabundo> then waiting some triager to do it for us
<micahg> BUGabundo: that should be encouraged in a ny case
<micahg> any
<BUGabundo> actually, I think triaggers *should* be incitivated to upstream MANY more bugs then its done right now
<BUGabundo> will mention that on the next meeting
<hggdh> well, they are... perhaps not so clearly, but they are. But I would expect a new triager to start small, and do more as confidence builds
<hggdh> brb. reboot...
<sbeattie> BUGabundo: lp:launchpad-gm-scripts provides the lp_karma_suffix script, which inserts each users' karma next to their name in bug reports. bdmurray is working on packaging up the lp gm scripts, and would appreciate you testing them from the ppa at https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> thanks sbeattie
<BUGabundo> that was exaclty what I was looking for
<BUGabundo> sbeattie: btw its for jaunty... I'm on karmic
<sbeattie> Doh!
<sbeattie> well, if you have greasemonkey enabled, you can install it directly from the bzr tree
<BUGabundo>                                                             This add-on is  for older versions of Firefox         	         installVersusDownloadCheck("installTrigger47282-20a17dcc", "Add to Firefox ", "Download Now "); 	                  recommended          https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
<BUGabundo> d'oh
<micahg> BUGabundo: Karma != bug experience
<BUGabundo> at least archive has the latest version
<BUGabundo> micahg: I know
<BUGabundo> but its one messure we have
<BUGabundo> we don't have one for bug exp, afaik
<micahg> It would be better if certain group icons were displayed
<hggdh> I agree. I, for one, never really worried about being recognised (by karma, points, or medals)
<sbeattie> micahg: it used to do that, but recent launchpad bug 389225 broke that.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389225 in launchpad-registry "people's +participation page missing team icons" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389225
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ubuntu forums does that!
<hggdh> karma pretty much equates to how active you are, not to how good you are. It *does*, generically, imply that you know what you are doing, perhaps on a specific area
<hggdh> BUGabundo, I am not saying it is worthless, just that you have to take it with a grain of salt
<micahg> yep, hggdh +1
<BUGabundo> hggdh: as everything else
<micahg> hggdh: what's the best way to flag a regression in a bug?
<hggdh> add the tag regression-potential
<BUGabundo> but having a new triagger close bugs from expeirence users is not a good thing!
<BUGabundo> I had it happen to me 4 or 5 times
<micahg> well, I haven't reported it yet
<BUGabundo> where I had to revert it
<micahg> do I open a new one?
<sbeattie> sure. it's a rough indicator, not an exact measurement; which is why the lp_karma_suffix script also was showing some of the important team membership icons.
<BUGabundo> !tags
<ubot4> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<hggdh> no, it is not. But I think it was more a misunderstanding from the triager than anything else
<BUGabundo> micahg: ^^^^
<micahg> yes, but I'm wondering if I open a new issue, or comment on the old one?
<hggdh> the old one is still open?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> Fix Released
<BUGabundo> sbeattie: https://code.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master ?
<hggdh> this is on a new release of the package?
<micahg> I don't know if it was ever fixed...
<micahg> I just noticed
<hggdh> what is the bug #?
<micahg> bug 263029
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263029 in network-manager "MASTER 0.7: hal restart duplicates interfaces, devices in nm-applet and crashes on multiple HAL restart" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263029
<sbeattie> BUGabundo: yep; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/annotate/head%3A/lp_karma_suffix.user.js is the specific script
<hggdh> BUGabundo, Brian and others are working on making the greasemonkey scripts a package
<BUGabundo> restarting FF
<hggdh> micahg, I think the best is to open a new bug, refer to this one, and add in the 'regression-potential' tag. asac will probably be happy ;-)
<BUGabundo> ok got the brz
<BUGabundo> now what?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, open a bug
<BUGabundo> copy the script to ~/mozilla/firefox3.6/dbdb/extentions/greasemonkey ?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: slow down :)
<hggdh> open an *existing* bug :-)
<hggdh> if you have greasemonkey installed, and you installed the scripts, that's all that is needed
<sbeattie> BUGabundo: you need to browse to to the specific script and click on it so that it will get installed into greasemonkey
<hggdh> micahg, the reason is the old but is at least two releases removed, and n-m has changed a lot meanwhile
<hggdh> argh! s/but/bug/
<micahg> hggdh: notice that Gconf.txt is attched
<micahg> I woudl think that should be private by default
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> this looks nice
<BUGabundo> sbeattie: "G46 the word binary was found!"
<sbeattie> haha. yeah, the bingo one was something written to try to make the bug jams more fun.
<hggdh> micahg, what bug are you talking about (with the gconf.txt)?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ping
<micahg> bug 389692
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 389692 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/389692 is private
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: how did the membership meeting go?
<hggdh> micahg, I agree it should be private -- your VPN connections are also shown. About the SSIDs, I am not so worried, though, but a case could be made
<hggdh> micahg, didn't you get a checkbox to make it private when you opened it?
<micahg> yes, but why would I think that private info would have been attached?
<micahg> I deleted the attachement
<micahg> do apport-collect hook bugs go in the package or apport-collect?
<hggdh> well, in this case, the gconf listed has data required for the maintainer to find out what, and how, your network is configured
<micahg> the individual interfaces are listed
<hggdh> apport-collect will collect data bsed on existing hooks; they will vary per package
<micahg> ok, so hook bugs go in the respective package  or apport-collect?
<hggdh> when you call apport collect you provide a package and a bug -- so it will collect the data for the package you gave, and attach it to the bug you gave. I am not sure I understand your question
<micahg> ok, if I have a problem with the hook, where do I file it
<hggdh> ah
<micahg> I think nm should be marked private by default
<hggdh> open a bug on the package -- the hooks are delivered with the package
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<BUGabundo> there goes my uptime
<BUGabundo> X died once I returned from Guest Session
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-20
<churl> anyone home?
<BUGabundo> churl: pong
<churl> i think i have Bug #357824 but it's status is "Incomplete -> Invalid"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 357824 in totem "totem no longer plays movies after resolution has been changed " [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357824
 * BUGabundo checking
<BUGabundo> churl: so what's wrong with it?
<churl> so, totem didn't work after switching resolution.  also xorg ramps up past 65% when i run something with graphics (a game, or even scrolling in thundar)
<BUGabundo> churl: are you sure it's the same bug?
<churl> BUGabundo: well, it's the only thing even close to it that i found after googling some of the error output
<BUGabundo> churl: please file a new bug
<BUGabundo> its affects hardware (multimonitor) and those tend to be very specific
<BUGabundo> churl: what's the CPU?
<BUGabundo> *GPU
<churl> BUGabundo: how can i check?
<churl> :)
<BUGabundo> is it nvida? ati? intel ?
<churl> BUGabundo: where can i look?
<micahg1> churl: lshw -C video
<churl> thanks
<BUGabundo> or use GUI: install and run sysinfo
<churl> BUGabundo: vendor:  intel corp?
<churl> i was hoping that it was just a config issue.  i was just trying to do a duel monitor thing and then, videos wouldn't play and that bit with xorg taking up the processor
<montelEdwards> hello.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DawnLight> hello
<DawnLight> i've just put the rtl tag on all the right-to-left related bugs which i know of/reported. does anyone think it would be beneficial to make it an official tag?
<lesshaste> hi all
<bencrisford> hi
<lesshaste> I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on reporting/debugging a strange thing where "shutdown" actually "hibernates" on my laptop
<lesshaste> I attempted to report it but don't really know what information is useful
<bencrisford> Well, the release you are using would be the first thing to mention in a bug report
<bencrisford> also, there are several methods you could take to shut down your computer, so please specify which you chose
<lesshaste> I did that but basic information like was it actually a suspend or a hibernate
<lesshaste> I don't know how to tell which
<lesshaste> I feel there is probably a crucial log file I don't know about
<lesshaste> anyone know how to tell if your system was suspended or hibernated?
<lesshaste> also, a minor thing, but ubuntu-bugs also crashed it seems
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.ca/1467715
<lesshaste> bencrisford, any ideas?
<bencrisford> lesshaste: Sorry, i don't know all that much about logs
<bencrisford> id report the bug as it is, with all the information you can provide
<lesshaste> ok.. done
<bencrisford> ok :)
<lesshaste> most of my bug reports get a small flurry of activity while they clarify the problem then get ignored a year
<lesshaste> at which point it gets closed as it relates to an old version :)
<lesshaste> so I look forward to that
<mrooney> lesshaste: well a resume from hibernate goes through your bios and typical stuff, from suspend does not
<mrooney> as I understand it, anyway
<lesshaste> mrooney, so the kern.log should tell you?
<mrooney> I just meant that the actual boot experience should tell you
<mrooney> a resume from suspend should take a few seconds
<mrooney> hibernate 30-90 probably
<lesshaste> ah ok.. jaunty hides all the details from you but it looks like a suspend from your description
<lesshaste> but who knows :)
<lesshaste> YDdraigGoch, great nick :)
<YDdraigGoch> lesshaste, umm.. thank you :)
<lesshaste> pleasure :)
<lesshaste> hi all
<lesshaste> mrooney, I got my bug wrong :(
<mrooney> got it wrong?
<lesshaste> yes it didn't hibernate or suspend... the weird thing is that it just doesn't load grub
<lesshaste> so you don't get the menu
<lesshaste> I think it actually does shutdown in some way
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/389930
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389930 in gnome-power-manager "grub not loaded after shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<lesshaste> I changed the title
<lesshaste> maybe this is a feature ??
<lesshaste> I think I'm going to improve the title again :)
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/389930
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389930 in gnome-power-manager "grub not loaded after shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<lesshaste> hmm
<jonathan1> I'm curious, Has anyone recently upgraded to 9.04 with an on-board intel graphics chipset and have the graphics go crazy.  My graphics, and I am using that term loosely because it could be the video driver, looks like it it is only covering the top 2 inches of my monitor and it repeats a good half dozen times across.  Any ideas how to fix it anyone? I understand that ubuntu, in general, has a long running issue with intel chipset.  Was curious if a
<dtchen> jonathan1: "go crazy" is a nice umbrella phrase for a slew of issues with the -intel driver
<dtchen> jonathan1: if you have spare cycles, try downloading the karmic alpha 2 desktop cd, and see if you can reproduce the symptom using it
<jonathan1> When it happened I had flashbacks to how tvs would get when the horizontal and vertical were wrongly set
<jonathan1> care to give me that link, I may try that.
<dtchen> jonathan1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-2/
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<bcurtiswx> BUG what did you mean about the meeting ?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I saw your name getting removed from the Membership metting
<BUGabundo> so I guess you passed ?
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bcurtiswx>  /whois bcurtiswx ;-)
<BUGabundo> Congrats bcurtiswx!!!! \o/
<bcurtiswx> ty
<marcooliva> To Remind -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdftk/+bug/384515
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384515 in pdftk "pdftk - Files - Sun confidential code" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> whats the program called for remote desktop?
<bcurtiswx> that lets you set it up
<bcurtiswx> not the program itself
<marcooliva> bcurtiswx: #ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> marcooliva: yeah thx, but i like asking here.. #ubuntu gets too crowded
<marcooliva> bcurtiswx: here is only for bugs. :-)
<BUGabundo> marcooliva: bcurtiswx has always been a good presence in this #. please let him ask. I don't mind
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: vino ?
<bcurtiswx> marcooliva: you are doing the right thing. i just tend to break a few rules here and there :-X
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: no, tried that
<marcooliva> bye
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i think i scared him away
<BUGabundo> heeh
<YDdraigGoch> bcurtiswx, By set it up, do you mean vino-preferences?
<BUGabundo> 1st time I see him here
<bcurtiswx> YDdraigGoch: Bingo! thats it, ty
<YDdraigGoch> yw =)
<BUGabundo> jcastro: "Revert renewal every 2 years, CC wants to keep self-renewal."
<BUGabundo> so we got that back ?
<mrooney> anyone around using banshee who could attempt to reproduce a bug?
<BUGabundo> no me mrooney
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-21
<jcastro> BUGabundo: yep
<BUGabundo> jcastro: okay
<BUGabundo> any rational for that now?
<jcastro> the CC just liked it the way it was
<BUGabundo> jcastro: but now with LP sending reminders for expiration?
<jcastro> it's always done that
<BUGabundo> ok jcastro. thanks for the update
<BUGabundo> hey YoBoY
<YoBoY> olà BUGabundo :) tudo bem?
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> td menino. how are things there?
<YoBoY> missing time to make triage :]
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> not seeing you around as I used to
<YoBoY> lol i am here all the day, but i don't talk ;)
<BUGabundo> you mean your NICK is here all day
<BUGabundo> eheh
<YoBoY> true
<YoBoY> :)
<rendero> hi, should i open a bug because ubuntu does not have libmysqltcl ?
<Hobbsee> !info mysqltcl
<ubot4> Hobbsee: mysqltcl (source: mysqltcl): Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.05-1 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Hobbsee> rendero: no.  ^
<rendero> mmmh , but is that the same than libmysqltcl ?
<Hobbsee> should be
<rendero> Hobbsee, i installed libmsqltcl , but i do not have any new files in /usr/lib/tcl8.4 , i need to have something like this required for some script /usr/local/lib/tcl8.4/mysqltcl/libmysqltcl.so.2
<Hobbsee> ah
<jsmidt> could someone close bug #390127?  The person submitting the bug says it is not really a problem and he solved what was happening.  I would close it but it won't let me.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390127 in network-manager-openvpn "Network Manager OpenVPN fails to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390127
<mrooney> jsmidt: in that case the correct status is Invalid which I believe you should be able to set
<jsmidt> mrooney, thanks
<mrooney> jsmidt: no problem :) when you do that though, a helpful comment is always good like "Thanks for the response, I'll close this report!"
<jsmidt> There are a lot of packages linked to upstream without a watch file for any bug report.  Does linking upstream alone notify upstream, or should I go through these hundreds of packages and link to bug reports upstream that a bug watch can follow?
<micahg> jsmidt: linking to upstream does not notify upstream
<jsmidt> micahg, okay thanks
<micahg> jsmidt: linking to upstream lets us know what the status is upstream
<micahg> which allows us to focus on other bugs if upstream is handling it
<jsmidt> micahg, how is upstream "handling it" if they don't know about it?  I'm not trying to cause problems, I'm just trying to figure out what good it does to link to upstream without telling upstream.
<jsmidt> And if you told upstream, why isn't there a watch file?
<micahg> jsmidt: are you referring to linking to upstream without a bug?
<micahg> *upstream bug
<micahg> there are 2 ways to link to upstream on LP
<micahg> one is by just marking the bug as upstream without providing a bug number
<micahg> that way, someone else needs to go in and find the upstream bug or report one themselves
<micahg> the otehr way is to find the upstream bug in the upstream tracker
<micahg> then the status of the upstream bug is updated in LP when it changed
<micahg> *changes
<jsmidt> I'll give you an example just to make sure we are communicating correctly. Bug #384489.  It has linked to upstream but I see no evidence that upstream was actually notified for there is no watch file.  I guess I am wondering if this has been done correctly or if I should notify upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384489 in openoffice.org "[upstream] Mathtype Equations give 'General Error'" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384489
<micahg> jsmidt: you are correct
<micahg> upstream has not been notified
<jsmidt> micahg, okay, that's good to know.
<micahg> that is a note to the rest of bugsquad that someone needs to go upstream and either find the bug or open a report
<jsmidt> Okay, this has been very helpful for me
<micahg> so, if you have the time to find the upstream bug, we'd appreciate it
<micahg> also, please note the LP bug # or link to it in the upstream bug
<micahg> in case upstream needs more info
<micahg> and always feel free to ask if you don't know something
<jsmidt> Okay, thanks you have been very helpful
<micahg> no problem
<marcooliva> Here i fill a bug to license problems in Universe ?
<marcooliva> *Where
<Laney> what updates my .signature with 5-a-day stuff?
<darthanubis> I think I solved a bug?
<darthanubis> How can I get the status of it changed?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes!
<BUGabundo> jcastro: ping . been reading your blog on upstraming bugs
<BUGabundo> I've had a few probs in the past with some upstreams not enjoying at all most of the data from apport
<BUGabundo> plus, what's attached to LP, its not always easy to place on the upstream BTS
<BUGabundo> but of course, those are usually upstreams who tend to think that ubuntu is _bad_ for what ever reason, so any user who mentions it, is automaticly discared
<stoatwblr> Hi guys. Got a basic dumb programming issue across a number of packages to discuss.
<BUGabundo> !question | stoatwblr
<ubot4> stoatwblr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stoatwblr> heh, ok bugs.
<BUGabundo> anyone knows if apport-collect is cli only? can't recall last time I used it
<stoatwblr> A lot of programs are rewriting config files in place without making backups. There's a window of vulnerability to file truncation/corruption if there's a system crash
<BUGabundo> yeah know prob
<BUGabundo> specialy on ext4 and xfs
<stoatwblr> exactly.
<stoatwblr> I complained baout it to amule devs and got roundly flamed for suggesting they not do that.
<BUGabundo> there has been some work from tso to fix that on ext4
<stoatwblr> switching to full journalling helps, but it's bad programming int he first place. The problem is arrogant kids in bedrooms thing they know bes.
<BUGabundo> and some ppl even mention it could easilly be done by changing the underlying libs
<BUGabundo> well the entire KDEPIM has that trouble
<stoatwblr> it won't help when bozo programmer opens/edits a file in place instead of writing a new ones and renaming it into place, as well as making a backup.
<BUGabundo> each time a get a system crash I loose all my kmail conf
<BUGabundo> lucklly I run it on bzr....
<stoatwblr> Yeah.... KDE.... kids in bedrooms...
<BUGabundo> saved me several several TIMES
<BUGabundo> come on! don't be bad!
<BUGabundo> they are a great team
<stoatwblr> tihs stuff is programming 101. I'd be fired from my dayjob is I wrote out config files like that.
<BUGabundo> I had the pleasure of hosting an event for Tokamak last year
<BUGabundo> again, it's a dev prob, or changing libs to do that
<BUGabundo> the 2nd one is overkill
<stoatwblr> I agree and changing libvs won't fix it. As I said it's programming 101. The Devs who do it need to get educated.
<stoatwblr> it says a lot that some of them resort to flaming instead of dealing with things properly
<stoatwblr> the issue needs some public airing. A lot of younger programmers aren't aware of the issues around race conditions and the older ones should know better.
<BUGabundo> if all the discussion around ext4 didn't make ppl change their ways, its not you who gonna make it, right?
<stoatwblr> I do things the right way, always have in my code. It's been a fight sometimes to stop people ripping the safe way out and replacing it with the quick way
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> blog it, harden your backs, emails the Dev lists, go to HackLabs, go to dev Meetings
<BUGabundo> make it a life cruzade!
<stoatwblr> imaging a 100message/second sendmail installation refusing all mail "no such user" every time there's a userlist update. I've seen that happen.
<stoatwblr> hah, I already have enough on my plate with spammers. Gotta keep the dayjob running too.
<stoatwblr> FWIW, I believe the fastest way to sort this mess out is for the distro authors to set some policies.
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> please email ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-discuss MLs and be ready for a mud slud!
<BUGabundo> also read Tso blog about this changes on ext4
<BUGabundo> lots of this has already been discussed there
<stoatwblr> Teho has a way of attracting flamers even though he's right 99% of the time.
<stoatwblr> the worst offender for this is amule btw, mainly because it's constantly rewriting its config file.
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> gonna eat something brb
<mrooney> bdmurray: importances are still based on Ubuntu right, not within the scope of the project it is against? I remember there was talk about doing it per package but wasn't sure if that went anywhere
<BUGabundo> jcastro: got a minute?
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> hurry though, I have to leave soon
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> just trying to get the other side
<BUGabundo> of is happening with you and slackusr
<BUGabundo> from identica
<BUGabundo> he says you were rude to him
<BUGabundo> since I never saw you act like that,
<BUGabundo> I would like to know the other side of the story
<jcastro> oh that anti-gnome guy? I wasn't rude to him, I just don't have time to deal with him
<BUGabundo> all he said to me, was about mono
<jcastro> haha
<BUGabundo> and since you are a Community Front guy, there's no interess in seeing you make pseudo enemies, right jcastro?
<jcastro> dude I don't know what you're getting at
<jcastro> some dude doesn't like mono and ubuntu there's not much I can do about it
<micahg> probably a microsoft drone
<BUGabundo> he's actually an Ubuntu member
<BUGabundo> and an active user on his locoteam
<BUGabundo> and is subscribed to the !ubuntu group on identica
<hggdh> BUGabundo, do you have a thread I can look at?
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its µblogging
<BUGabundo> you can see both mine and his profiles dough
<BUGabundo> when laconica 0.8 comes out it will have threads
<BUGabundo> currently there's not much other then the reply to links
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alvaro-carroz
<jcastro> this guy?
<jcastro> doesn't seem to be a member to me
<BUGabundo> yes
<hggdh> jcastro, +1 ;-)
<BUGabundo> errr wrong words
<BUGabundo> I meant to say Ubuntu user
 * BUGabundo slaps himself
<micahg> What's the gui way to get video card info?
<BUGabundo> micahg: sysinfo
<micahg> How do you get to sysinfo?
<BUGabundo> apt-get install ?
<micahg> no, I'm trying to help a user that doesn't understand the terminal
<micahg> Is there anything preinstalled like Windows' Device Manager that's GUI?
<change> i want to contribute to ubuntu so from where i have to download packages i tries freshmeat.com but i don't think it is related to ubuntu
<bencrisford> micahg: Why not just synaptic sysinfo?
<BUGabundo> micahg: Add/remove, search sysingo
<BUGabundo> *sysinfo
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> :P
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> I only said apt 'cause I though it was for you !
<micahg> I was just wondering if there was a preinstalled option
<micahg> ok
<BUGabundo> new users I recommend add/remove
<BUGabundo> no
<micahg> I"ll have him install sysinfo
<bencrisford> micahg: Id say there prolly is some way of finding it
<BUGabundo> check the proper package name
<BUGabundo> I'm talking from head
<BUGabundo> hey bencrisford
<bencrisford> hey
<BUGabundo> how did you meeting go?
<BUGabundo> got approved too?
<bencrisford> not well :P
<BUGabundo> no ?
<bencrisford> nah, wasnt too bad though
<bencrisford> i didnt get -1s
<bencrisford> just +0s :(
<BUGabundo> I change. what's your prob?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> why was that?
<BUGabundo> too new ?
<bencrisford> sorta..  its just, i have contributions in loads of different areas
<bencrisford> and they'd wanna see a more sustained contribution in one area
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> that's a surprise
<Adri2000> bdmurray: did you speak to the appropriate people about the samba sru?
<hggdh> ALL: eeebotu (#ubuntu-bugs-announce) will be offline for about 2 hours for a move.
<BUGabundo> hggdh: another?
<BUGabundo> got AC back?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know if ubuntu changes firefox's default font?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-21
<trinikrono> hello all, ubuntu ninjas
<drew212> ddecator: what do we do if someone experiencing a bug no longer wants to help debug it?
<drew212> bug 592597
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592597 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox suddenly disappears several times lately - 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592597
<micahg> drew212: BTW, that's not a proper crash report
<micahg> drew212: you can ask the user to try disabling his extensions in the current profile
<drew212> wouldn't he still have to restart firefox?
<micahg> drew212: yes, but his tabs would be saved
<drew212> whats a proper crash report then?
<micahg> drew212: with a coredump :)
<drew212> lol...
<drew212> so much to learn =X
<drew212> is there a way he can extract a cordump?
<micahg> drew212: it might not have been saved (most likely not), user seems to have not enough memory
<ddecator> right, everything micah said :p
<micahg> ddecator: please take over, I have to get some sleep
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing
<drew212> ddecator: fiance is calling again =X
<micahg> night drew212
<drew212> micahg: goodnight!
<ddecator> haha, np drew212
<ddecator> night micahg
<drew212> ddecator: we can pick up later =P
<micahg> night ddecator
<ddecator> drew212: sounds good :)
<Kangarooo> hello. i sthis a bug? X distro has default browser settings to open in X browser but from one programm all opens in Y.
<Kangarooo> in that y browser opening programm settings is set to open default Gnome browser. (usual user dont know gnome and doestn care what is gnome- he sees default is set.) and actually distro is using xfce..
<lifeless> Kangarooo: it sounds like a bug
<lifeless> not sure what program I'd say the bug is on :)
<Kangarooo> im also thinking thats a bug. but when i reported bug triager somehow thinks its a question.
<mr_pouit> please don't report another duplicate of Bug #531325 if possible...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531325 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Pidgin and Keyboard Layout doesnt opens links in Default Web-Browser in Xubuntu. (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531325
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: yes im not reporting new dublicates but wanted to give update on bugs now in bugreports so im looking at all old ones- counting how much is done. and i was told link problems will be resolved in 4.8 and it will hit xubuntu in june. now is coming end of june. and the bug thats somehow mistaken as a question therefore converted is another one not mentioned here.
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: 4.8 has not been released, so no change to expect
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: but is that a bug that in liferea in settings is sset default gnome browser to be used and preffered in xubuntu is set chrome and liferea opens in FF.. is that a bug or not?
<mr_pouit> exo 0.3.x doesn't support gio, that's all
<removido>  totem is with color balance off in lucid, how to enable? use nvidia driver and installed ubuntu perfect script
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: soooo. what that means.. that my bug is not a bug but question? tryd searching google cant figure out exo and gio.. should i even need to know that before to report a bug about something not working as needed- easy. BTW i found 4.8 has been released 12 june. source- http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.8/schedule
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: no, it's not released... And yes, it's a bug, you already reported it, so everything is fine
<Kangarooo> but now my bug report is a question it was transformed to question. should i revert question back to bugreport mr_pouit? couse now in search i cant find that bug. maybe couse its transformed. main reason why it should be back as bug report is that its not a question but a bug.
<Kangarooo> have you found about witch one im talking about?
<mr_pouit> you already reported Bug #531325 a few weeks ago, and this one isn't lost, so that's not so critical :p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531325 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Pidgin and Keyboard Layout doesnt opens links in Default Web-Browser in Xubuntu. (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531325
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: for that time is like a year already. :) but for pidgin and keyboard and liferea for each its different. that pidgin and keyboard plugin bug also can be either divided or just marked for pidgin as done. pidgin has options to choose not all xubuntu installed browsers but atleast default settings and now that works with xubuntu defautl setting. keyboard was working like one of thouse exo or gio or something and cant be choosed. and liferea can be
<Kangarooo> ah besides that gnome default doesnt understand if xfce installed then take xfce default
<Kangarooo> mr_pouit: if have have now one better solution idea for the same bugs about default webbrowser. shoult i make a new and link others to that or edit existing one?
<Kangarooo> ah mr_pouit since in that biggest report is written fix commited i need to make new report.. so no confusion comes to what exactly fix is commited couse a better bug description witch i just thought about will also give other solutions.
<vish> pedro_: hi , https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622181 seems to be filed under the wrong product,component, could you fix that?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622181 in bindings "backup settings option uses unhelpful yes/no dialog" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> vish, yes, let me have a look
<vish> thanks.
<pedro_> vish, done
<vish> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<xelister> help help
<xelister> helpdesk?
<xelister> my computer is slowing down terribly, what can be done??
<jpds> Look at top? iostat?
<xelister> - hmm. You are new user? Ok then. There is this program "nepomuku" it is designed to burn out the CPU.
<xelister> ... just go to options systemconfig  > .. > ... disable, and fixed
<xelister> - it worked! thanks :)  But why it is on by default????
<xelister> ^--- I have this conversation at weekly basis.
<xelister> with EVERY new user.
<xelister> everyone complains, always. And NOONE uses this nepomuku anyway. WHY it is not turned off?!
<xelister> seriously why we have to put all new users through this
<ikonia> log a bug detailing ?
 * vish scratches head o.0
<jpds> xelister: http://nepomuk.kde.org/discover/user ?
<xelister> ikonia: well its a well known proble, nepomuku just uses a lot of CPU&MEM
<xelister> it is the most bloated application in desktop, therefore it should not be on by default imho
<vish> xelister: known as in , bug already been reported?
<ikonia> xelister: if it's a known problem, comment on the bug
<ikonia> help progress the existing bug report forward
<xelister> ok I will
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> try to be constructive and factual, keep emotion out of the update and it will get read easier and better
<xelister> nepomuku really wants me to commit seppuku.
<xelister> perhaps this is why they used that name
<ikonia> not sure how that's relevant
<bdmurray> hggdh: can we get the mailing list subscribed to help.ubuntu.com/Community/ReportingBugs ?
<benuski> Could someone mark bug #596426 as wishlist? Also, should that one be forwarded upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596426 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "So tiny "×" to click to close tabs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596426
<DrKenobi> pedro_: Are you available? I need to ask you a question.
<pedro_> DrKenobi, yes, what's the question?
<DrKenobi> pedro_: look at this Bug #390372, you set the status to 'Confirm', why? I think it could be set to 'Won't Fix'. I'm new here, I'm trying to learn :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 390372 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "default terminal does not have an effect (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390372
<pedro_> DrKenobi, let me have a look
<pedro_> DrKenobi, ah ok I set that as Confirmed because it's an Ubuntu Wishlist, as upstream said it could be included in the package if we want to but that's not the default behavior they expect for it
<pedro_> DrKenobi, feel free to comment on it if you think that's a bad idea though
<DrKenobi> pedro_, Ok, I understand now. It's a good point of view. Thank you!
<pedro_> DrKenobi, i don't have an strong opinion on that bug to be honest
<hggdh> bdmurray: doing it now
<DrKenobi> Hi! Please set bug 554221 status to 'Triaged'. Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554221 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "terminal is closing while under another window (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554221
<pedro_> DrKenobi, done, thank you ;-)
<DrKenobi> Thank yo pedro_
<DrKenobi> you
<JFo> bug 593226 is not a kernel issue but I am unsure what package to assign it to
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593226 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome panels suddenly have a 25 second delay after session load (affects: 10) (heat: 60)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593226
<JFo> any thoughts?
<micahg> JFo: X related?
<JFo> disregard :/
<JFo> looks like someone changed it, I just hadn't looked that far :)
<JFo> micahg, could be
<JFo> serves me right for working from e-mail and not completing the thread
<dlbike76> Hi!  I don't think the retrace has occurred for Bug 596170
<ubot2> dlbike76: Bug 596170 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/596170 is private
<zus> good afternoon everyone
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-22
<trinikrono> hey all
<trinikrono> if someone reports a bug that says it freezes on resuming what package to file too?
<lajjr> trinikrono, what is it freezing on?
<trinikrono> apon waking bug 366852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 366852 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Keyboard and Mouse Frozen after computer wakes (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366852
<trinikrono> the wiki page says kernel is the safest, but i wanted to ask first
<lajjr> are you getting a crash repost at all?
<trinikrono> i am trying to assign packages here
<lajjr> yes then kernel.
<lajjr> can you tag it please??
<trinikrono> well i am not sure what to do here,
<lajjr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Tags
<trinikrono> lol okie
<trinikrono> you do work on the kernel?
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> so i go on select a source package
<trinikrono> and type in linux
<trinikrono> an it says  too many searches, what is the name of the kernel package in ubuntu?
<dlbike76> Hello, how long does apport-retrace usually take to process the coredump file
<lajjr> trinikrono, if you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies to add the files from you system to the bug report?
<trinikrono> lajjr: well its up to the reporter now, i was doing assign bug to package and i put the tags 'suspend resume' also
<lajjr> OK great...thanks..
<trinikrono> i want to assign the package plymouth to this bug 596182, is this correct?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596182 in ubuntu "Ugly Text Screens while booting, sometimes does not shut down (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596182
<lajjr> trinikrono, are you sure that bug go with startupmanager ???
<trinikrono> well that is why i asking, it said so on the wiki page, find the right package
<lajjr> yes you are right just that the description gives you an answer..??
<trinikrono> can someone look at bug 371195 i believe that it should be wishlist at least
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371195 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Blacklight stays lit (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371195
<meho_r> Hi, all. A question: if I use apport to report a bug, and after a 2-3 days there was an update of some packages, and my bug was declared invalid by apport bot and ask that I report a new bug if it occurs again. What's the catch? How any bugs would be solved
<xelister> did ssh -x just stoped working??
<xelister> jesus christ  ssh  just stoped working.   or ssh -X  and ssh -x to be exact.
<xelister> ssh -X    and even logging into  X stoped working after upgrade,
<xelister> pam_ck_connector(kdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY
<xelister> and then X session closes, even local one
<xelister> hey false alarm, just ssh and/or pam are too lazy coded to report that they are out of disc space for their cookie files. I should patch this :)
<vish> pedro_: hi , Bug #596022 is an Ubuntu bug? or needs to be sent to upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596022 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Package description is unhelpful (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596022
<pedro_> vish, that's a packaging bug (Ubuntu), probably the debian package is having the same description
<pedro_> but that's not an upstream bug
<vish> ah ok.
<nigelb> vish: debian bug, you can open a task and perhaps provide a patch
<xteejx> #ubuntu-meeting
<xteejx> oops
<xteejx> Anyway, Hi guys good afternoon :)
<xteejx> Is anyone around that can take a look at my wiki page, tell me if it's up to scratch, I'm applying for Ubuntu membership and would be great if some of the higher up guys, i.e. pedro, brian etc would sponsor me or add a nice comment on my contributions wo my wiki page
<xteejx> I'd really appreciate it, 7000+ karma so far bug triaging lol
<xteejx> Or anyone really that's seen my work in and around the bug control/bugsquad stuff, I'm always here :)
<drew212> hello xteejx
<xteejx> Hi drew212 :)
<xteejx> pedro_: Would you add a comment to my wiki page re above Mr pedro? :)
<pedro_> hi xteejx
<xteejx> hey :)
<drew212> xteejx: i want to apply for bugcontrol, but idk when someone is competent enough to apply =P
<pedro_> xteejx, only if you give me/us the url ;-)
<xteejx> oops of course hehe
<xteejx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xteejx
<xteejx> drew212: Well you need to know about the bug triaging process, the workflow, how things work and why they work like that, our procedures, etc. All this information is on the wiki
<drew212> xteejx: i'm currently a member of bugsquad, and i do my 5-a-days or more, and i'm being mentored under ddecator.
<xteejx> drew212: Oh cool! Well if you have 5 decent bug reports that you have helped triage, you can apply for BugControl
<drew212> xteejx: i do understand how to set importance, although i'm not going to be 100% correct in setting them because i cant get any experience...
<drew212> xteejx: i usualy have to ask ddecator or micahg to set the importance of my FF bugs =P
<xteejx> Of course, but it's on the Importance wiki page on what should be set as what, simple workaround = low, then medium, high, critical are real showstoppers
<xteejx> drew212: That's no problem
<drew212> xteejx: yeah, i always double check the wiki page before asking them to add an importance...
<xteejx> tbh I haven't seen any BC applications for a couple of months
<xteejx> drew212: Sometimes even us BC have to refer back from time to time
<xteejx> ;)
<xteejx> drew212: When you feel you are ready, just go for it anyway  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl - it's voted on by the curent BC members and of course bugmaster Brian or Pedro have the final say
<xteejx> pedro_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xteejx
<pedro_> drew212, you can also ask your mentor to vouch for you, that helps a lot
<xteejx> oh yeah
<pedro_> and makes the review process far more easier for the BC members
<drew212> pedro_: i'll ask ddecator if he think's im ready =)
<zz_grille> hey everybody
<zz_grille> i have installed lucid, after this i setup my server system completly but get one problem
<zz_grille> tomcat6 creates a new user/group with the path /usr/share/tomcat6, but this directory belongs to the user and group root. a commercial/opensource webapp called opproject uses this directory to create a new folder in it. there the license file will be stored
<zz_grille> but because of the wrong owner this was not possible until i changed the ownership to tomcat6:tomcat6
<zz_grille> please update the installscript
<micahg> zz_grille: please file a bug :)
<zz_grille> where ?
<micahg> zz_grille: do you have an Ubuntu desktop?
<zz_grille> no
<zz_grille> thats why i post this hewre
<zz_grille> here
<zz_grille> :-)
<baptistemm> the bug is the application you trying to install
<baptistemm> so see with them I'd say
<zz_grille> wtf
<micahg> zz_grille: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat6/+filebug?no-redirect
<baptistemm> I hardly why the owner of /usr/share would be different than root
<zz_grille> baptistemm: why? the root webapp has there a directory, too
<zus> would one bug begion to affect a bunch of other little things?  this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/574886 affe4cts me as well but im having other issues with in the last 24 hours  im on a fresh install  with ubuntu studio over ubuntu for 3 days now....
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574886 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt has strange network errors when updating indexes. (affects: 24) (heat: 185)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DrKenobi> Hi! A few days ago I read about some tool that make easy to triage bugs. Where can i find then?
<micahg> DrKenobi: bughugger?
<DrKenobi> I don't remember any name, maybe its bughugger. I'll take a look.
<MrKanister> DrKenobi: You might want to take look at the packages "ubuntu-dev-tools" and "ubuntu-qa-tools". The present a large selection of useful small tools for the work with lp and bugs
<DrKenobi> MrKanister: thanks, i'll take a look!
<drew212> micahg: are you avail?
<micahg> drew212: maybe for a quick question, about to run to $WORK
<drew212> well for bug 571035 should i change the package to adobe flash and add the linux package as it could be a problem in either?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571035 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "No sound in Flash videos after hibernate (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571035
<drew212> its definetly either a flash issue or a kernel issue
<micahg> drew212: try kernel
<drew212> alrite
<drew212> don't assign both packages?
<micahg> drew212: nah
<drew212> alrite
<micahg> drew212: you should only do that if you're at least sure about 1
<micahg> drew212: if it's not kernel, they'll reassign
<drew212> is there a possibly needs-reassignment tag?
<micahg> drew212: what did audio team say?
<drew212> no hits in 2 days
<micahg> drew212: yes, but you use that if you're not sure where it goes
<drew212> should i add the tag?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<drew212> should i mark as new?
<micahg> drew212: move to kernel and mark as New
<micahg> drew212: no tag
<drew212> sounds good
<ddecator> drew212: i'll let you know what i think after i get a chance to review your work more in-depth later this week :)
<vish> !development
<ubot2> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<micahg> !msgthebot | vish :)
<ubot2> vish :): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vish> ;)
<vish> micahg: i was actually wondering why bugsquad is listed there^
<micahg> vish: bugsquad is a good contact for bug info
<vish> also not sure what mailing list communication have to do with actual development [as in does it require to be mentioned there]
<micahg> which is needed to help fix bugs
<vish> micahg: we do , but in context with the wiki.. seems out of place
<vish> or maybe i havent got the point of the wiki
<micahg> vish: documentation :)
<vish> micahg: why i ask is , we often give that link for members asking how they can help develop , while the bugsquad, mailing list is probably not the info they want.. maybe its just me then :)
<micahg> vish: it's encouraging upstream devs to talk to us AFAICT
<vish> hmm..
<micahg> vish: so their apps can be triaged better
 * vish ponders about adding a sub-section for papercuts , we need help getting bugs fixed too ;)
<micahg> vish: maybe send an e-mail to ubuntu-devel
<vish> micahg: for papercuts?
<Pa_trick17> Hi, just joined the BugSquad-Team in Launchpad. The Ubuntu-Wiki-Page says that one requirement is to send an e-mail to the BugSquad-Mailing-List, but as I joined this List a few weeks ago i recognized ppl that didn't like all the "Want-to-join"-Mails - Shall I write one or not?
<micahg> vish: about adding it to the wiki for development
<vish> micahg: ah , right. sure
<vish> pedro_: Pa_trick17 is here to join bug squad
<vish> Pa_trick17: do mention you launchpad profile link
<vish> your*
<Pa_trick17> here?
<vish> yup , will be easier for pedro_ to add it
<Pa_trick17> https://launchpad.net/~trick17
<pedro_> though you were a member already Pa_trick17 ;-)
<pedro_> let me have a look
<Pa_trick17> hi pedro_ ;-)
<Pa_trick17> i'm the "proposed member" in the launchpad-team
<micahg> drew212: about that crash report bug, the user submitted a crash report, just not one that can be retraced
<pedro_> Pa_trick17, approved, keep up the good work!
<micahg> drew212: and asking someone for a coredump.gz is not a good idea either
<Pa_trick17> pedro_: thx - and greetings to Chile ;-)
<pedro_> thanks ;-)
<drew212> micahg: we need the stacktrace.txt no? He cant seem to find the file or get anything uploaded, how should we proceed?
<micahg> drew212: well, the upload of the coredump should be seamless to the reporter, if the user doesn't have enough memory, then a gdb backtrace might be a better option, but I can search upstream for that bug a little later to see if it's a know issue (you're welcome to search as well)
<drew212> micahg: i'm still confused as to what a propper crash report contains... is there a wiki page i can read? the how to triage and apport pages don't really say what you should look for
<micahg> drew212: will you be on later tonight
<drew212> micahg: probably around 12:30ish
<micahg> drew212: don't know if I'll be on that late, but if I am, I'll be happy to explain
<trinikrono> i would like to know as well lol
<xteejx> ogasawara: Hi Leann sorry to bother you, is there any chance we can get the patch for bug 461419 into Maverick before final?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461419 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic Lucid] Atheros AR5211 - ath5k driver connection and performance issues (affects: 53) (dups: 6) (heat: 302)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461419
<xteejx> Or if anyone can answer that, I'd like to know (I'm affected)
<xteejx> bug 461419 anyone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461419 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic Lucid Maverick] Atheros AR5211 - ath5k driver connection and performance issues (affects: 53) (dups: 6) (heat: 307)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461419
<xteejx> Anyone available?
<xteejx> Does everyone go to sleep at 22:10 BST?
<arand> xteejx: I could see If I can get the patch to a PPA, would that be useful?
<xteejx> arand: Yeah that would definitely help, a PPA or bzr branch
<xteejx> I had problems compiling it took an hour to recompile linux-headers and it messed up I done something wrong
<arand> xteejx: And this seems to be a generally quiet hour indeed.
<xteejx> arand: I'm not usually around this late, it's 22:18 here lol
<arand> The thing is, I would guess the best thing is to try to get the patch included upstream, in the kernel proper. Dunno, since it seems it's not really finished (even though it works the upstream report sound as though some tweaking might be going on..)
<micahg> arand: IIRC, upstream patch window for 2.6.35 is closed
<xteejx> arand: Yeah, the patch came from upstream, but as micahg says there won't be any further patches for the 6.35 version
<xteejx> Well, not unless we include them
<arand> Ah, right, (have no check on kernel cycle)
<ogasawara> xteejx: sorry, was away.  I'm trying to view the bug in lp but it keeps timing out (I'm assuming to the large # of comments)
<micahg> xteejx: yeah, that doesn't mean we can't include it, but that's the kernel team's call
<xteejx> talk of the devil :)
<ogasawara> xteejx: you said the patch is upstream?
<arand> #ubuntu-kernel might be of interest, iff they are alive..
<xteejx> ogasawara: Yeah it is, it's attached to the LP report too
<ogasawara> xteejx: can you point me to the upstream sha1 id?
<xteejx> ermmmm...... no?
<xteejx> I have no idea what that is
<ogasawara> xteejx: it's the unique identifier for the upstream patch
<arand> I don't know if it's in any git tree yet, apart from the one who made it.
<ogasawara> xteejx: I'll keep trying to reload the bug here
<arand> ogasawara: Patch from upstream bugzilla report https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=26566
<arand> and report is https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13892
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 13892 in network-wireless "ath5k with 168c:001c in Aspire ONE causes other nearby wireless clients to disassociate" [Normal,Needinfo]
<xteejx> ogasawara: Ohhh I understand, it's in the upstream report as a patch file, it's not official yet, I'll link the report https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=26566 and https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13892
<ogasawara> xteejx: hrm, so not officially upstream then (as in included in Linus' tree)
<xteejx> Not yet, no, but it seems confirmed by those that have recompiled, and also I believe I've seen the idea of setting L0/L1 before with these cards back with Intrepid...I do think it *may* be a regression
<xteejx> the dreaded word
<arand> Is a PPA able to handle a kernel rebuild what with size constraints etc.?
<micahg> arand: you get 2GB now :)
<xteejx> arand: Well the actual .deb wouldn't even make 50mb I don't think, so you should be safe
<arand> Yea, but I heard someone before who had troubles since the actual size during build was a fair amount of gigabytes...
<xteejx> Is there no way to build locally and add the resulting .deb from pbuilder to a PPA, or something like that?
<arand> I don't think so..
<xteejx> :( oh
<xteejx> ogasawara: ^^ up a few sorry I didn't put the IRC nick on there
<micahg> arand: I don't think there's a problem with during build size, only upload size
<ogasawara> xteejx: not sure on that, I've never tried
<ogasawara> xteejx: I usually just build the .deb and point people to it
<xteejx> ogasawara: I meant my answer to your "is it is linus' tree)
 * ogasawara is lost
<arand> micahg: Like I said, I was talking to someone who ran into a build size limit when (s)he was trying to stick a kernel in a PPA, but I don't know if there were other particulars involved...
<xteejx> ogasawara: "Not yet, no, but it seems confirmed by those that have recompiled, and also I believe I've seen the idea of setting L0/L1 before with these cards back with Intrepid...I do think it *may* be a regression"
<ogasawara> xteejx: do you know if the author of the patch has submitted this upstream?
<xteejx> It is upstream, it's on the kernel bug report
<ogasawara> xteejx: I should clarify, when I say "upstream" I mean more in the sense of it's been sent to the appropriate mailing lists when it'll get reviewed by the upstream maintainers
<xteejx> ogasawara: Ohhh I don't think so
<ogasawara> xteejx: the reason I ask is that's the preferred method to get this into Maverick
<xteejx> Oh I see, I don't actually know how to do that, I don't usually deal with kernel patches, I only report upstream bugs
<xteejx> :(
 * xteejx thinks the LP mailer has just had a spaz attack and sent 20 emails to his inbox at once!!!
<ogasawara> xteejx: I just looked up the author of the patch and it looks they've authored a few patches already that have landed upstream.
<ogasawara> xteejx: so I'd assume they're comfortable with submitting this to the appropriate people
<xteejx> ogasawara: Cool :)
<ogasawara> xteejx: I'll dig around the mailing lists and see if it's already been posted or not
<ogasawara> xteejx: in the best case scenario, this will get upstream before 2.6.35 final and we'll get the patch for free when we rebase
<xteejx> I really hope this makes it to Maverick it's been semi-showstopping for over a year and half (at least for me)
<xteejx> When we resync it?
<xteejx> That'll be good :)
<ogasawara> xteejx: right, we rebase with each 2.6.35-rc# candidate as they come out
 * xteejx is happy :)
<xteejx> ogasawara: Anyway thanks for looking into this but I gotta run, got an early morning
<xteejx> Thanks all for the help, must dash, goodnight :)
 * micahg thinks since dash is bash in ubuntu, he's having a party :D
<yofel> arand: btw, I already did kernel rebuilds in a PPA, work fine, only if you upload several revisions in succession you get to the space limit very fast... (IE, with 1GB I ran out of space after 3 rebuilds I think)
<arand> yofel: Ah, right.
<stenten> How do I sign an email to Launchpad with my OpenPGP key?
<jmarsden|work> stenten: Maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto  will help?
<stenten> jmarsden|work: thanks, I already had a read of that and it confused me even more, heh.
<jmarsden|work> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey any better for you?
<stenten> Heh, I've already read through all those pages, thanks. I really just want to know if I have to actually add something to my email message or if I'm supposed to do something with it on Launchpad instead.
<stenten> I'm trying to use the email interface to modify a bug report.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-23
<jmarsden|work> So... send it as a signed message, and you should be good.
<arand> stenten: enigmail is convenient, if you use TB.
<stenten> Well Gmail apparently can't do PGP keys at all, which explains why I couldn't figure out how to sign my message with one. I thought it only couldn't do encryption. Bog.
<arand> I guess it could be done manually, but I don't know of anything convenient that allows online gpg signing...
<DrKenobi> Hello everyone! I think Bug #597478 should be sent upstream. The problem is I don't know where is upstream!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597478 in blockout2 (Ubuntu) "No blockout2 menu entry in Games (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597478
<kermiac> DrKenobi: re bug 597478 - upstream is debian
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597478 in blockout2 (Ubuntu) "No blockout2 menu entry in Games (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597478
<DrKenobi> kermiac, ok. I will read later how to send it to Debian.
<DrKenobi> I think Bug #597108 should be set as 'Triaged'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597108 in vlc (Debian) (and 1 other project) "please update vlc to 1.1.0 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597108
<micahg> DrKenobi: no, packaging bugs have a different workflow
<micahg> DrKenobi: also notice that bdrung already claimed the bug
<DrKenobi> micahg: Oh, you are right, sorry
<micahg> DrKenobi: np
<DrKenobi> i think Bug #112703 status should be triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 112703 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "tomboy starts with search dialog rather than as minimized in notification area (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112703
<vish> DrKenobi: done
<DrKenobi> thanks vish
<vish> np.
<vish> DrKenobi: you've applied for a mentor... but i'v noticed you've been triaging for a while , was there someone who has been mentoring you?
<DrKenobi> vish: no, I just read the wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<DrKenobi> I've ben asking a lot here
<vish> DrKenobi: neat , it "seems" most of the mentors are fully at the time you prefer ,but some of them have idle students , so we have to clear them up first.
<vish> full*
<DrKenobi> vish: ok, I'll wait. I'll go on asking here :)
<vish> DrKenobi: yeah ,no worries,  you can keep asking here , you seem to be doing good already :)
<DrKenobi> thanks vish!
<priya> #ubuntu-bugs
<selvamani> priya: hi
<priya> selvamani: hi
<selvamani> what is your query
<priya> selvamani: how to do the bugs triage
<selvamani> priya: there is a link on the top of message
<priya> selvamani: ya i try
<selvamani> priya: mmm
<selvamani> just close it that is it
<selvamani> double click on the particular person
 * DrKenobi heading to bed, i don't want to see more bugs je
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<drew212> whenever i search launchpad for packages it gives me a timeout error, anyone else have this problem?
<priya> what about xdg-utils
<vish> priya: xdg-utils?  you are looking to triage those bugs?
<priya> ya
<priya> vish: ya
<priya> vish: shal i find the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<vish> priya: you can triage any package , xdg-utils included , the bugs are listed here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils
<vish> priya: try reproducing a bug and mark bugs confirmed or add more information if required , also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad , has useful info about bug triaging
<priya> vish: thank you
<vish> np.
<somethinginteres> Should this be set to wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/597627
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597627 in firefox (Ubuntu) "please update firefox to 3.6.4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> yes
<xteejx> somethinginteres: Have changed it for you
<somethinginteres> xteejx: thanks
<xteejx> no prob :)
<seb128> users should stop jumping on bug filing this way
<seb128> the 3.6.4 candidate versions are ready in the security team ppa for some weeks
<seb128> they will be uploaded, no need to open bug reports about it
<xteejx> I thought we would have it by maverick
<xteejx> or were planning to
<seb128> we will get it from karmic to maverick yes
<xteejx> cool
<seb128> hardy to maverick rather I meant there
<xteejx> I know what you meant :P
<xteejx> :)
 * xteejx has his fingers crossed that he gets Ubuntu membership
<xteejx> If anyone wants to leave a testimonial please do I'd appreciate it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xteejx << not trying to spam btw :)
<xapienz> hello, everybody!
<xapienz> I have a problem. When I use a hotkey 'Alt-Fx' from xserver (for example, from KDE, but it doesn't make sense), I'm directed to console (tty2)
<xapienz> if I press 'ctrl-alt-del', the computer restarts
<xapienz> I use maverick meerkat and don't know what package I should choose to report a bug
<xapienz> should I report a bug against "ubuntu"?
<arand> Hmm.. Could that be plymouth still picking up the keyboard? (I still have no idea really..)
<xapienz> should I try to stop plymouth?
<arand> xapienz: It can always be changed later, so you can start off with that target..
<arand> xapienz: Well plymouth shouldn't be running sfter it's booted up I don't think.. (check with "ps -A | grep plymouth"
<xapienz> it is running
<xapienz> plymouthd
<arand> Right, I don't know for sure, but here on my lucid machine it isn't running as I've started. SO I guess one test is to kill it and see what happens..
<xapienz> I've stopped it, now I'll try to restart X
<xapienz>  it worked =) thank you
<arand> Right, so then I would guess the bug should be reported against plymouth.
<yofel> plymouth is still running here and alt+f2 doesn't give me tty2, but maybe that's just KDE being more forceful when handling hotkeys
<xapienz> yofel: I have kde too
<yofel> odd then, but if that helps do file it against plymouth
<BUGabundo> Bom S. Joao. bbl
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am having an issue whee when I attempt to 'bend' windows (compiz enabled) it works but I get graphics glitches appearing as white lines. This happened for some time then stopped but it appears to have come back.. does this sound like a bug?
<yofel> bug 535509 and bug 506342, which one would you guys use as the main bug? I tend to 535509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 535509 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get always crash with Segmentation fault (core dumped) if /var/log/apt doesn't exist. (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 63)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535509
<ubot2> yofel: Bug 506342 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/506342 is private
<yofel> bug 506342
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 506342 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV in __fprintf_chk() (affects: 32) (dups: 9) (heat: 200)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506342
<xteejx> Afternoon all!
<zus> hello
<xteejx> zus: Hi :)
<hallyn> pedro_: hi, i'm looking to be added to bugcontrol so i can set importance...  i hit 'join' on the launchpad page, pls let me knwo if i should do anything else.
<pedro_> hallyn, an email needs to be send to the BugControl ML, please have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<hallyn> kthx
<drew212> ddecator: you around?
<bdmurray> jcastro: to be clear about bug 591394 you want the package status page to link to the debian pts page?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591394 in ubuntu-qa-website "Status pages should link to corresponding Debian QA pages (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591394
<jcastro> bdmurray: yessir!
<ddecator> drew212: i am now for a few minutes, not sure if you're still around
<jcastro> bdmurray: if I can get a companion blog post when you fix that that would be nice ice cream!
 * micahg would like some ice cream :)
 * ddecator is now hungry :(
<micahg> drew212: FYI, there was a recent upload to Maverick with openjdk fixes, so make sure people are testing the updated version
<micahg> ddecator: ^^^
<ddecator> micahg: good to know, thanks
<xteejx> bug 572551 can someone confirm this please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572551 in merkaartor (Ubuntu) "merkaartor loses top of application if maximised (affects: 2) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572551
<drew212> micahg: are you still around?
<micahg> drew212: yes, but only for quick questions
<drew212> micahg: nevermind, i was looking for an explanation of what we need for a proper crash report
<micahg> drew212: sorry, later this evening maybe
<drew212> micahg: for sure =)
<ddecator> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> ddecator, hello, how are you?
<ddecator> pedro_: doing good, and yourself?
<pedro_> ddecator, i'm good as well, thanks ;-)
<pedro_> ddecator, how's that wiki work going?
<pedro_> hello charlie-tca
<ddecator> pedro_: that's what i was just going to ask about. i'm just about to start, but i'm wondering where your main source was for the png images. i don't want to just re-use the ones on the BugSquad page over and over :p
<pedro_> ddecator, most of them are coming from the hicolor-icon-theme and gnome-icon-theme
<pedro_> ddecator, i'm just rescaling those svg's
<ddecator> pedro_: ah, i never would have thought to use icons from the system...thanks! haha
<micahg> drew212: also keep in mind the 3.6.4 Firefox update will help with flash crashes
<pedro_> ddecator, you're welcome, thanks for working on the wiki pages :-)
<pedro_> ddecator, if you need help with anything (format, etc) just let me know
<Aquina> http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4173/537 for a listing of possible problems
<ddecator> pedro_: will do, thanks :)
<drew212> ddecator: hey, how should we handle this bug 545582?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 545582 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 3.5 would not start, reinstalled 3 times and it still crashed. Installed Firefox 3.6 works fine (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545582
<drew212> if its working in 3.6 should we worry about 3.5?
<charlie-tca> Hello, pedro_
<micahg> drew212: bug is old, FF3.5 isn't suppoorted on Lucid
<ddecator> dang, micahg beat me to it
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, I'll go back to other things now
<drew212> micahg: i know, should i invalidate it and tell him that?
<ddecator> micahg: haha, it's fine, i appreciate the help :p
<micahg> drew212: yep
<xteejx> Evening all
<xteejx> micahg: Don't suppose I could ask you to give a testimonial for me for Ubuntu membership could I?
<micahg> xteejx: when's the meeting?
<xteejx> micahg: 6th July 20:00 U?TC
<xteejx> *UTC
<micahg> xteejx: can you ping me this weekend?
<xteejx> Sorry for being cheeky :P
<xteejx> micahg: Yeah sure micah :)
<xteejx> Oh I didn't realise it's nearly 2 weeks away! Oops
<micahg> xteejx: that's why I asked :)
<xteejx> I thought it was closer to the 30th than the 23rd hehe, didn't look at the Gnome panel
 * xteejx is embarrassed :S
<xteejx> Not spamming the channel guys, but the Ubuntu BugSquad Facebook group is back if anyone wants to join it's at http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88568611005 .... now back to triaging :D
<pedro_> we have a facebook group ? wow
<xteejx> Also, I didn't get the notifier for tomorrow's hugday can someone forward me it please?
<pedro_> thanks for the info xteejx ;-)
<xteejx> pedro_: I made it hehe :)
<xteejx> pedro_: I saw the testimonial - brilliant!! Thanks Pedro :)
<pedro_> xteejx, announcement sent
<xteejx> cool thanks pedro :)
<pedro_> xteejx, you're welcome, keep up the good work ;-)
<xteejx> pedro_, I will :D
<ddecator> pedro_: so i've come to the conclusion that the hardest part about this is deciding on what icons to use :p
<pedro_> ddecator, lol
<ddecator> dang, that messes up the table of contents..
<ddecator> pedro_: any ideas how i can use that style without it messing up the table of contents?
<pedro_> ddecator, reducing the size of the title bars? do you have any tmp page created on the wiki to have a look?
<ddecator> pedro_: not atm. if i replace the headers with the style you used, it no longer shows everything in the contents since they are no longer headers
<hdon> hello :) "new" bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/405252 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwSOmjM26dk
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 405252 in ubuntu "focus-follows-mouse option fights alt-tab function (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<hdon> it's very hard for me as a developer because i make use of Alt+Tab very often. but it seems that with compiz and mouselook enabled, alt+tab frequently misbehaves!!!
<jfi> "If you enable focus-follows-mouse" where is it? in compiz settings?
<jfi> at least I don't reproduce with my current settings
 * micahg wonders if anyone who's an indicator expert can write a canned response for indicators no longer having a right click option
<hdon> jfi, on Karmic Koala, go to System menu, Preferences, then Windows. (not that anyone here prefers windows :P) then click "Select windows when the mouse moves over them"
<jfi> ok, got it:)
<jfi> I don't reproduce (10.10alpha) but maybe I did not understand the steps:)
<jfi> I put the mouse cursor on a window, in the tab area, between 2 preview icons, alt-tab another window, this last one gain the focus which I assume is the right behaviour with your setting
<jfi> did I miss something?
<jfi> after the alt-tab, I can move the mouse without changing the focus until I move to another window
<hdon> jfi, the way you describe it sounds the way it is supposed to be :)
<hdon> jfi, all i can ask is you try to put the cursor in different positions
<hdon> jfi, it's very touchy, but for whatever reason it seems to happen to me accidentally *all* the time! :(
<hdon> i guess only when you want it to happen it is hard to make happen :P
<jfi> that's the worst kind of bugs:)
<jfi> I also don't reproduce with lucid, I don't have any computer with karmic:(
<hdon> ah
<xteejx> Try testing bugs with a Maverick LiveCD
<xteejx> That's the dev release at the mo
<jfi> hdon: maybe you should add an "apport" report or at least add the distribution version in your bug report
<xteejx> apport-collect <bug #>
<jcastro> bdmurray: what about not linking the pages when the package is mentioned in the sync blacklist?
<jcastro> and instead saying "this package isn't in debian under this name"
<hdon> jfi, i shall do just that
<tulkastaldo> So, I was interested in finding out more about the bugs stuff after a post somewhere about bug days and went to the wiki for more information. Anyway, I don't know if it's an ironic statement or a typeo, but at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs the link to Bug Days has a label of Hug Days...
<stenten> Hug Day is a cute petname for Bug Day.
<tulkastaldo> roger that
<stenten> Since the idea is that you give a hug to those who triaged bugs for Bug Day.
<stenten> But I agree, it's a little confusing.
<kamusin> tulkastaldo, this is a good entry point  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<tulkastaldo> 10x
<kamusin> good luck, now to home
<tulkastaldo> vaya con queso
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-24
<trinikrono> hey does anyone know where the default time for inactive monitor times in gnome power manager are set, in ubuntu or upstream i have this bug 371195 that i would like to get triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 371195 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Blacklight stays lit (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371195
<trinikrono> hey guys
<trinikrono> if i have a bug filed a against a package
<trinikrono> and it says that is crashed on resuming from hibernation, should i file it against linux also?
<hggdh> trinikrono: what crashed? The application, or Linux?
<trinikrono> hey hggdh, the application , in this case it was checkgmail
<trinikrono> i meant if to file it against the kernel also (linux package)
<hggdh> trinikrono: right now I see no reason to open a task for linux
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> was jut curious here
<hggdh> what might have happened is (something like) checkgmail tried to use the network just after resuming, it was not yet there, and the appl crashed
<hggdh> until something can be tied to kernel resume, this is still only an application issue
<trinikrono> hggdh: next one bug 151226, i believe this bug can be closed now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 151226 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "Synaptic recommends libsexymm2, which is useless (missing Perl bindings) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151226
<trinikrono> the question is weither it is invalid or fix released
<trinikrono> since it works fine now
<trinikrono> it is a pretty old bug they filed
<hggdh> trinikrono: state it is working on <release>; the bug was opened against Hardy, it seems. Hardy desktop is still supported
<hggdh> trinikrono: it is not invalid, anyways, this is a real bug. It can go to either wontfix or fix released
<hggdh> from where it is now
<hggdh> but I would still keep it open
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> i was thinking fix released
<trinikrono> we dont have a response for fix released?
<hggdh> trinikrono: sorry, got busy
<trinikrono> well i found a nice one on the responses page
<trinikrono> i am sending out gentle reminders on bugs now
<hggdh> trinikrono: usually, when (say) a Lucid bug gets fixed on the Maverick version, we willclode the bug fix released
<hggdh> but, in this case, this was opened on Hardy, and lagged unresolved until Lucid
<trinikrono> well its okie now
<hggdh> so... yes, you can close fix released. BUT -- make sure you write down the workaround in the bug description
<trinikrono> no workaround now
<trinikrono> it just works now :D
<trinikrono> before they where complaining about dependcies when installing the package
<trinikrono> but now it works fine
<micahg> hggdh: hi :) are you familiar with a lack of context menu on indicators?
<hggdh> hi micahg. I guess you mean the lack of left-click actions?
<micahg> hggdh: right click :)
<hggdh> micahg: sorry, the usual confusion on left-handed people ;-)
<hggdh> micahg: IIRC, this is proposital -- there should not be any need of conext menus on indicators
<hggdh> (which, I agree, is a major change in paradigm)
<micahg> hggdh: right, I was wondering if you could pen a canned response quoting that lack of need, I see bugs frequently reporting the issue
<hggdh> micahg: oh. K. I will research the official explanations, and try something
<micahg> hggdh: thank you, feel free to hand off to someone else that might know more :)
<hggdh> micahg: easy, everybody knows more than I do :-)
<micahg> hggdh: you know that's not what I meant ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<trinikrono> excuse me guys
<trinikrono> isnt firefox 3.6 in lucid?
<micahg> trinikrono: yes
<trinikrono> lol? bug 597691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597691 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Please push to latest FF (3.6.*) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597691
 * micahg wishes people would stop filing those
<trinikrono> what is the issue here?
<trinikrono> clearly i am confused lol
<micahg> trinikrono: actually, I think the user just wants the latest zeitgeist
<trinikrono> so its a package request for zeitgeist?
<micahg> trinikrono: not really sure
<micahg> trinikrono: you could ask the user to clarify the request
<trinikrono> for real
<trinikrono> ima gonna use the !vague thing
<trinikrono> also can i assign it to firefox?
<micahg> trinikrono: k
<trinikrono> or just make sure what he is doing first
<micahg> trinikrono: please no unless it's a firefox request
<trinikrono> okie
<micahg> trinikrono: thanks
<drew212> micahg: do you have time to tell me what should be in a proper bug report?
<micahg> drew212: bug or crash report?
<drew212> crash
<micahg> drew212: k, so, a proper crash report will contain a coredump that can be retraced by the retracer
<micahg> drew212: what
<micahg> drew212: what's uploaded is a .crash file by apport
<micahg> drew212: the problem is not everyone's machine can generate these
<micahg> drew212: the alternative is a  local gdb backtrace
<micahg> drew212: questions?
<drew212> aren't there times where apport fails?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> so how can we tell whats a good one and whats a bad one?
<micahg> drew212: well, the retracer will tell you if it can't do the job (i.e. *-retrace-failed tags)
<micahg> drew212: otherwise, you might see some of the files from a .crash attached to a bug w/out the coredump and stacktraces
<drew212> so how do we get a local gdb backtrace if it fails?
<micahg> !backtrace | drew212
<ubot2> drew212: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<drew212> are there times when apport gets a successful backtrace but it doesnt contain the information needed?
<micahg> drew212: yes, flash can be a good example
<drew212> is there anything in the files i should look for? (an example would probably be beneficial)
<micahg> drew212: well, it takes practice to read a backtrace
<micahg> drew212: the stacktrace and threadedstacktrace files should be what to look at
<drew212> alright
<drew212> micahg: ill hit you up if i have any questions later, thanks! ;-)
<micahg> drew212: k, np
<micahg> drew212: it took me quite a while to be able to read the stacktraces usefully
<trinikrono> micahg: what should i do if users complain about a memory leak in a application in a bug
<trinikrono> what i mean is what to ask for
<micahg> trinikrono: which bug?
<trinikrono> bug 382267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 382267 in checkgmail (Debian) (and 1 other project) "memory leak (affects: 5) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382267
<micahg> trinikrono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<micahg> trinikrono: there should be a response for it too
<trinikrono> yes vlagrind  i was wondering what that was lol
<micahg> hggdh: still around?
<trinikrono> and providing i get the op to get a valgrind log
<trinikrono> what will we do with it micahg
<micahg> trinikrono: that I don't know :)
<trinikrono> i must say it looks like quiet alot of work to do
<micahg> trinikrono: memory leaks aren't easy things to fix
<trinikrono> should i look for a upstream bug now?
<trinikrono> micahg: it appears to be upstream also, so i will go and put the link to the upstream bugtracker
<micahg> trinikrono: great
<ddecator> looks like micahg does a good job of taking my place ;)
<micahg> ddecator: ?
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> i was writing so much my pen died
<ddecator> micahg: you're doing a good job of answering the questions of both of my students, haha
<micahg> ddecator: ah, wanna take my 2?
 * micahg hasn't contacted them yet
<trinikrono> i am one
<ddecator> micahg: oh, didn't know you had two
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, and I can't handle any right now, all I can do is answer quick Qs
<ddecator> sounds like the admins are doing a good job
<ddecator> micahg: well i appreciate you helping them out :)
<micahg> ddecator: np, we help each other :)
<trinikrono> ddecator: you know i am now reading about the launchpad email interface, its good right?
<ddecator> trinikrono: i've never actually used the email interface, but i've seen comments submitted that way
<trinikrono> ddecator: maybe because your inbox is beyond repair lol?
<ddecator> trinikrono: haha, only at the moment. i keep meaning to tackle all of my bugmail, but other things keep coming up
<trinikrono> ddecator: you ever had to track a memory leak?
<ddecator> trinikrono: can't say i have..
<ddecator> trinikrono: other than watching top to see if memory usage skyrockets
<trinikrono> i found one in checkgmail bug 382267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 382267 in checkgmail (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "memory leak (affects: 5) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382267
<trinikrono> so far all i did was add a bug tracker and put !valgrind
<ddecator> trinikrono: looks good so far :)
<trinikrono> i wanted to try out the email interface, but it says i need to sign messages =\
<trinikrono> i use gmail
<ddecator> sign like with a pgp key?
<trinikrono> yes, i regeistered the one in launchpad
<micahg> trinikrono: you can use gmail w/Thunderbird for signing
<trinikrono> what about evolution?
<micahg> trinikrono: idk, probably
<ddecator> seems like there would be a way
 * micahg is on the Mozilla Team, not GNOME :)
<trinikrono> lol you guys dont use the email interface much?
 * ddecator uses gmail in prism :)
<trinikrono> shucks
<trinikrono> looks like im with you guys on the thunderbird bandwagon
<ddecator> i can't get used to tb until it has conversation style threading
<micahg> ddecator: well, you get message based threading
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i enabled that, but i didn't like it as much
<nigelb> micahg: how do I change default template for thunderbird mails?
<nigelb> file-> save as -> templates doesn't work :/
<micahg> nigelb: probably in preferences
<trinikrono> hey is it hugday today?
<nigelb> if its thursday in your tz, yes
<ddecator> so yes :)
<ddecator> idk if i ever got an email saying what the focus is..
 * micahg got the emails but forgot
<micahg> fontconfig :)
<ddecator> huh...i wonder if my filter accidentally caught it
<ddecator> huh, the one from two bugdays ago did, but i never got one for today's :(
<trinikrono> apparently you can just reply to the bug email address and it comes up in launchpad with pgp keys or anything
<trinikrono> i mean none
<ddecator> yah, it shows up as a comment
<trinikrono> so how do we triage font bugs lol?
<trinikrono> i saw something in QA wiki that said i should assign myself to a bug until a bug triaged, does that stand?
<kermiac> trinikrono: only assign yourself to a bug report if you intend to fix the bug
<trinikrono> :D, thats what i thought must be a old wiki
<kermiac> trinikrono: have you got a link to that wiki page?
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TriageAtOpenWeek
<trinikrono> apparently thats how they used to do it
<kermiac> ok, thanks trinikrono
<trinikrono> is there any triagers online
<kermiac> trinikrono | !ask
<kermiac> haha fail
<kermiac> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trinikrono> :D does dpkg reconfigure fontconfig-config work for you in lucid?
<trinikrono> doesnt work for me in jaunty
<trinikrono> or look at bug 349663
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 349663 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "debconf options still present but not working (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 50)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349663
<kermiac> trinikrono: that command doesn't appear to do anything for me on Lucid either.
<kermiac> trinikrono: I experienced the same behaviour as the last comment in that bug report
<trinikrono> nice
<trinikrono> so just to find a upstream bug then we can triage it?
<kermiac> trinikrono: yup, that seems like the right way to go (although I'm def. not an expert in that package). FWIW asac set that bug to triaged over a year ago & somone (wrongly) changed it to confirmed
<trinikrono> so you will put it back to triaged and  i will close it?
<trinikrono> ouch and they say to use it on a wikipage
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Enabling%20Bitmapped%20Fonts
<kermiac> trinikrono: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" (from the wiki page) worked for me
<trinikrono> well apparently they pulled the -configure
<trinikrono> kermiac: you still there, bug 539008 i think can wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539008 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "Microsoft Sans Serif maps to Thai font even on european setups (affects: 2) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539008
<trinikrono> or ask that they test in maverick
<vish> xteejx: you had me confused for a sec there ;)
<vish> xteejx: i usually close 3-4 bugs together :)
<xteejx> vish: Ohhh right didn't realise thought you'd missed 1 :)
<chilicuil> hi there, I've seen here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning that today is gonna be a hug day, I wonder what time is gonna be the meeting if any, what I need to do to help?, this will be my first first time
<smallfoot-> why i get sata errors on my disk if my cd drive is plugged in?
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, busy today? ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, I've a mission for bugsquad ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, like always ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, sure, what's the mission? ;-)
 * pedro_ listen
<pedro_> reading works too
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<seb128> pedro_, so gst0.10-python has some 139 bugs registered
<seb128> I noticed that yesterday and wait "no way so many people use that"
<seb128> pedro_, so it seems checkbox files all the "sound is not working correctly" bug there for some reason
<seb128> pedro_, could somebody try to figure what would be the right component for those bugs, it's not gst0.10-python in any case
<seb128> pedro_, and maybe reassing all the current bugs to that component or something
<seb128> pedro_, and make sure checkbox got updated to stop doing that?
<pedro_> seb128, yeap I'll coordinate something to move those bugs from there and ping cr3 about the checkbox part
 * pedro_ kicks cr3
<seb128> thanks
<kamusin> hey pedro_ :)
<pedro_> thanks seb128
<pedro_> kamusin, ready to squash some bugs on the bug day?
<kamusin> always ready haha (go go go #chi)
<genux> hi all, if someone going throught a bug from start to finish today ?
<genux> so that I can follow what you are doing ?
<vish> pedro_: did the bugsquad/BC mailing list get the mail about the mentorship student pruning mail i sent a few hrs ago?
 * vish seems to be having problem with mail
<pedro_> vish, yes! thanks for the update ;-)
<vish> pedro_: cool ,thanks..  files a bug in rt :)
<vish> * /me
<vish> i dont seem to be getting copies of the mails i send :/
<pedro_> is your alias linked to a gmail address?
<pedro_> i don't get any copy i send trough my gmail account
<pedro_> seems its designed to be that way...
<vish> pedro_: yeah , gmail.
<pedro_> well could be the same
<vish> hmm.. so not a bug
<pedro_> yeah
<pedro_> vish, there's maybe something to check/uncheck in the web preferences though
<vish> pedro_: i checked that in the mailman mailing list prefs but still it doesnt work , and the mails to the lp mailing list [BC] should have worked.. seems gmail is doing something ;)
 * vish checks gmail prefs , probably something hiding there
<vish> pedro_: thanks for the confirmation, about gmail thingee..
<pedro_> vish, if you find it  please let me know ;-)
<vish> pedro_: sure thing
 * vish  had asked nigelb and he scared me .. 
<vish> nigelb: pff
<Pici> jpds: *poke*, got a question about old-releases.u.c
<jpds> Hello.
<Pici> jpds: Is it worth filing a but/rt ticket about old-releases' intrepid backports/proposed missing packages for i386 arch?
<jpds> Pici: ŧ
<jpds> Pici: Which packages is it missing for example?
<Pici> jpds: All of them? There simply isn't a binary-i386 folder in (for example) http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/universe/
<jpds> Pici: Ports is there, the [now un-]supported intrepid archive is yet to be moved over.
<Pici> jpds: Ah. Okay.
<jpds> Pici: Can you try again? We've moved the x86 stuff across.
<Pici> jpds: You didn't need to do it now... but it looks good at-a-glance to me.
<jpds> Pici: Sooner is better than later™.
<Pici> jpds: Thanks
<jpds> [Though intrepid will sit on archive.u.c for a little longer]
<psusi> bugs are not the place for help requests right?  so if someone has managed to mess up their system but otherwise does not really have a bug to report, should they be sent to the ubuntu forums for help and the bug report closed?
<dutchie> perhaps there should be a bug against whatever allowed them to mess up their system ;)
<psusi> I mean like if say, they filed a bug report against nethack because they were playing that when their system crashed, and now they can't boot or access the filesystem and are asking for help repairing the system to boot or at least recovering their data... that doesn't really belong in a bug report does it?
<ddecator> psusi: if it's a support question, there is a "Covert to Question" link that can turn the report into a question on LP Answers
<psusi> hrm.. maybe you could take a look at bug #598086 and see what I mean...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598086 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "system stops booting after message JDB: barrier-based sync failed on md1-8 - disabling barriers ... wrong # of devices in RAID (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598086
<psusi> this doesn't actually have anything to do with the dmraid package...
<EricJ> similar to a problem of mine, tho.
<psusi> so you think I should convert it to a question?  but what is the question and what package?  since it doesn't really have anything to do with dmraid...
<psusi> hrm... the help page on lp says that after 2 weeks of being in needs information state, questions are supposed to automatically expire, but that does not seem to be happening...
<elopio> pedro_: are you available now?
<pedro_> elopio, hey, yes ;-)
<htorque> hello, a "New" bug was fixed with an update - should i mark it "Fix Released" or "Invalid"?
<BUGa_LegendSeker> you don't
<BUGa_LegendSeker> LP should do it
<BUGa_LegendSeker> if the package states the bug
<htorque> no it doesn't, the bug is "New"/"Unconfirmed"
<psusi> if it was fixed intentionally it will automatically be marked fix released.. if the user just finds that the problem does not occur with a new version, that is different
<htorque> i _assume_ it was fixed due to an intentionally fixed other bug (a race condition - the bug(s) i'm talking about are SIGSEGVs)
<BUGa_LegendSeker> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/598260
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598260 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "pavu control lost icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGa_LegendSeker> can anyone please confirm? thanks in advance
<xteejx> Evening all
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-25
<telexl> hello folks.
<telexl> this probably isn't a bug, but it is mostly a lack of information: in GNOME Vinagre, there is no description in the manual of how to use the ssh forwarding feature.
<telexl> Would this be a gnome.org thing, or under Ubuntu because GNOME is part of Ubuntu?
<micahg> telexl: what manual?
<telexl> micahg: In the Help manual for Vinagre - sorry, I didn't mention that.
<telexl> i.e. Help/Contents.
<micahg> telexl: inside the program?
<telexl> micahg: yes.
<micahg> telexl: upstream them
<micahg> *then
<telexl> micahg: erm.. I haven't been here before and I'm sorry, but I have no idea what 'upstream' means. :)
<micahg> telexl: gnome.org
<micahg> telexl: bugzilla.gnome.org
<telexl> micahg: right; understood.  I'll go there.
<micahg> telexl: you can file a bug on Launchpad, but they'll just ask that you file the bug upstream as well
<telexl> micahg: .. and I've got a few more to add to the list of GNOME issues.  Yes, I reported a bug before and they passed it along to GNOME, I remember.
<micahg> telexl: make sure you file 1 bug per issue, if you're not sure if it's a gnome issue or not, you should probably file on launchpad
<telexl> micahg: Understood.. ach!  GNOME Bugzilla is full of reports of this issue..
<micahg> telexl: ah, so, just find the most recent and subscribe
<telexl> micahg: doing that now.
<telexl> micahg: is incomplete documentation regarded as a bug?
<micahg> telexl: enhancement request
<telexl> micahg: ah, you know all the lingo - i'm probably going to have to ask you a few more questions.
<micahg> telexl: np, anytime
<telexl> micahg: 'tis done: GNOME Bugzilla bug #622673, it is.  Cheers!
<ubot2> telexl: Error: Bug #622673 not found.
<micahg> gnome 622673
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622673 in SSH "Enhancement request: Vinagre manual should show how to setup ssh tunnelling" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622673
<telexl> that is smart.
<micahg> telexl: importance should be enhancement
<telexl> micahg: should I modify it?
 * micahg is not a privileged user of gnome's bugzilla yet
<micahg> telexl: yes, please
<telexl> okay
<telexl> I didn't see that.  I'm new at this.
<telexl> Done
<micahg> telexl: np, thanks
<telexl> micahg: is the priority 'normal' okay btw?
<micahg> telexl: yes
<telexl> it sort-of ranks below 'normal', falling into the realm of something that is difficult to use, rather than being a showstopper.  oh. ok
<micahg> telexl: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=fields.html#importance
<telexl> micahg: neat - wish I'd seen that before.
<telexl> thanks and g'night!
<micahg> telexl: importance should be a link on the bug submission page
<telexl> micahg: ah.. i probably missed it - no probs
<nigelb> vish: gah, I didn't know if you were asking about "copy"!
<yofel_> bug 596463, would that be gdm? I'm not sure how dbus works
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596463 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) ""Switch From xxx..." option does not work in 10.4, dbus bug??? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596463
<simar> Hey I'm a triager .. How can I access Upstream bug reports ??
<trinikrono> simar: you can check this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<trinikrono> simar: which package are you trying to get the upstream reports for?
<simar> trinikrono, i want to look at upstream bug reports for xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<trinikrono> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<trinikrono> try that :D
<simar> trinikrono, Thanks ,Could you also guide me about bugs.freedesktop.org site .. I mean is it ubuntu specific website .. and why upstream bugs are forwarded here ???
<trinikrono> simar: i think you need to read the wiki page i sent you first
<simar> trinikrono, ok thanks .. I will now read it .
<nigelb> vish: I'm going to have to remove my commitment for metoring till my laptop comes back
<vish> nigelb: doesnt seem like saby is coming here often either ;)
<nigelb> oh well, that too
<trinikrono> anyone wants old bugs hunted down in package
<trinikrono> i am getting good at that lol
<trinikrono> any firefox guys on?
<trinikrono> bug 598214, it seems like something is broken in the flash package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598214 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-installer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598214
<simar> Thanks trinikrono I think i got some important stuff about upstream and downstream ...
<trinikrono> simar: okie np
<simar> trinikrono, I dinn't get it really by seems to be ok ... lol
<rmrfslash> I just got a asus k42jv and it has both Intel and Nvidia graphics (supposed to be "switchable"... but I'm assuming that won't work in Ubuntu). When I install the Nvidia restricted driver though and reboot, I and confronted with a blank/black screen when X tries to start up. I can't get to recovery mode either oddly because it eventually reaches a point where it too goes blank/black
<rmrfslash> not entirely sure what to do
<rmrfslash> nouveau seems to work.
<trinikrono> recovery mode and check #ubuntu :D
<rmrfslash> (but I know dual displays work better w/ the restricted driver)
<simar> rmrfslash, I got the same error ... I used some patch related to sony .. some sonyedid.bin in xorg.conf ... probably you too has to use edid ..
<rmrfslash> simar: hmm... well I'm not on a sony so that likely won't work
<simar> ya but every laptop has a edid that is related to display ... probably you have to get one that is particular to your ...
<xteejx> Morning all!
<trinikrono> mornings
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> bug 559532, anyone able to reproduce? I'm starting to think my laptop has it in for me! :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559532 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy does not make any sounds when set to (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559532
<trinikrono> i use pidgin :D
<bdmurray> seb128: did you uncheck the patch tag for the attachments in bug 598050 on purpose?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598050 in libsoup2.4 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "2.30.2 stable update (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598050
<seb128> bdmurray, yes, those are debdiff to review for the sru team of things uploaded
<seb128> bdmurray, I don't want them to show on any "need to review for upload" since they are uploaded
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I supsected as much and just wanted to make sure
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks for checking
<bdmurray> seb128: it was weird because there was an email to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list saying "Patch added" for those and then I looked and it wasn't.
<DrKenobi> Hi! I've installed Test Drive, but I also need to download Virtual Box. I don't understand what is Test Drive for. Only downloads the last ubuntu version?
<xteejx> DrKenobi: Test Drive afaik is an iso testing tool
<DrKenobi> xteejx: now test drive is downloading a maverick iso. I think that i could have downloaded the iso and installed virtualbox, without test drive
<xteejx> DrKenobi: Yeah it would have the same results
<DrKenobi> xteejx: do u know another tool to test bugs?
<xteejx> DrKenobi: How do you mean 'test bugs'?
<DrKenobi> xteejx: tools that will make things easy when I'm triaging bugs
<xteejx> DrKenobi: Most stuff these days is in the ubuntu-qa-tools package
<DrKenobi> xteejx: thanks, I'll download then later!
<vish> anyone using ubuntu 10.10?
<xteejx> YUP
<xteejx> oops
<vish> could you test Bug #598478
<vish> gah! ubot2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598478 in artha (Ubuntu) "artha doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598478
<vish> better!
<vish> oddly it works correctly in my install , but when i try it in a fresh Lucid VM it does *not* work!
<xteejx> vish: Just getting a quick car insurance quote :) Will check in half hour or so
<vish> np.. ;)
<vish> if i select a word and crl+alt+w in my install i get the synonyms and stuff , so might be a missing dep or something
 * vish bbiab , re-booting to test a different bug
<bdmurray> bug 296028 might be fixed if someone can test it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296028 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "AisleRiot FreeCell Soltaire Fullscreen bug (affects: 8) (dups: 7) (heat: 71)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296028
<arand> bdmurray: bdmurray Hmm, is the issue that one cannot get out of F11, that F11 remains after switching back to windowed, exiting and restartin, or that F11 remains when you ext with alt+F4 and then restart? Of those, I only see the last behaviour, which I would almost guess being intentional and appropriate.
<jcastro> om26er: was it you who linked up appmenu bugs for ooo, firefox, and chromium earlier today?
<om26er> jcastro, I did for chromium
<jcastro> do you have that link handy?
<jcastro> I totally can't find it. :-/
<om26er> that was  on chromium-une blueprint
<om26er> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-chromium
<jcastro> aha, that's where I saw it
<jcastro> cheers!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-26
<Sereph> is it a known issue with the gnome panel cutting off half of the clock?
<ddecator> Sereph: i know there is a bug about applets becoming corrupt in the gnome panel, that might be the same thing...let me see if i can find it
<Sereph> ddecator: ok i tried to find it with no luck :(
<ddecator> bug 439448
<ddecator> ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "visual corruption affecting several panel applets (affects: 258) (dups: 67) (heat: 1428)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<ddecator> ey!
<Sereph> laggy bot :P
<ddecator> not sure if that's what you're experiencing or not, but take a look :)
<Sereph> will do
<Sereph> thank smuch
<cwillu> what's the email address to email to a launchpad bug report?
<cwillu> <bug#>@bugs.launchpad.net?
<cwillu> ah, yep;  just showed up
<jfi> Hello
<jfi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jfi>   liferea: Depends: liferea-data (= 1.6.3-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<jfi> (apt-get install liferea on maverick)
<jfi> I guess it is useless to report this kind of problem?
<cwillu> !info liferea
<ubot2> cwillu: liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 229 kB, installed size 760 kB
<cwillu> !info liferea-data
<ubot2> cwillu: liferea-data (source: liferea): architecture independent data for liferea. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 436 kB, installed size 2768 kB
<cwillu> jfi, refresh your package list
<cwillu> doh
<cwillu> !info liferea maverick
<ubot2> cwillu: 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<cwillu> !info liferea-data maverick
<ubot2> cwillu: 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<cwillu> er, ya
<jfi> afaik my package list is uptodate
<cwillu> that only works in #ubuntu+1 :p
<cwillu> if you select liferea-data by hand, what does it say needs to be marked for removal?
<cwillu> I'd expect it's just dependency churn, and it'll get sorted out fairly soon
<jfi> apt-cache search liferea-data
<jfi> liferea-data - architecture independent data for liferea
<cwillu> also, aptitude is more useful, for this sort of thing among others
<jfi> sudo apt-get install lifera-data
<jfi> Reading package lists... Done
<jfi> Building dependency tree
<jfi> Reading state information... Done
<jfi> E: Couldn't find package lifera-data
<cwillu> jfi, try it again in a bit, probably just been updated and only one package has been posted so far
<jfi> yep, so I don't report, thx for confirmation:)
<cwillu> jfi, #ubuntu+1 is generally a good place to ask as well
<jfi> okidoki
<cwillu> or even instead of :p
<wise_crypt> !netsplit
<ubot2> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zlj> Hi, everyone! Could please someone advise if something additional required from a triager for bug #554598?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554598 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed when menu item "Show current layout" (?) is selected (affects: 2) (heat: 55)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554598
<zlj> It has been fixed upstream already and I wonder if I should indicate/trigger binary package update for Lucid.
<vish> zlj: you can set the bug status to "fix committed"
<vish> zlj: it might even be fix released ,have you checked if the commit has landed?
<zlj> vish: nope, we still have affected version in repo. That's why I'm interested in clarifications on how to deal with such situations in general.
<vish> zlj: seb has requested a backport for the fix.. the libgnomekbd commit hasnt landed yet?
<vish> that seems to fix the crash
<vish> zlj: i see no update in lucid though , last update was 8jun.. maybe maverick?
<vish> zlj: * New upstream version: is there in lucid-proposed
<vish> and as been released in maverick
<zlj> vish: yep, just checked the sources. thanks! So I guess it's OK to set "fix released" status right now, or should I wait until 2.30.2 will hit lucid main?
<vish> zlj: you can mark it as released , and mention that the release is in maverick and a mention of the  ibgnomekbd changelog
<vish> libgnomekdb*
<zlj> vish: great, thanks for the help!
<vish> np.
<Kangarooo> hello. happy summer parties. :) what package i need to report for this problem: changing resolution to lower/or 1024x786 makes tty no opening. with higher it opens. the higher the better resolution for tty.
<penguin42> Kangarooo: How are you changing the resolution, and how are you opening the tty?
<Kangarooo> penguin42: resolution i changed in xubuntu in settings then somewhere there was screen resolution. and now ive instllaed lubuntu-desktop and im cheching now here bugs and this the same bug. so its not for xfce resolution changer but for either xorg or one of its drivers or tty. and to tty i got as only way possible- ctrl+shift+f(1-6)
<penguin42> Kangarooo: And when you do ctrl-shift-f1 what happens?
<Kangarooo> in lubuntu also in settings and heres different programm for screen resolution
<Kangarooo> penguin42: then i think it will auto login in xubuntu couse xubuntu is still installed but lubuntu will stay still in tty7 ill check that now
<Kangarooo> yes it tryd autologin but this time didnt went in. ok heres all problem:  If using DVI-D from video card and resolution smaller then/and  including 1024x786 then TTY is in even smaller resolution and doesnt  open up. only to where should i report it?
<penguin42> Kangarooo: It sounds like it's either your xserver or the kernel mode switching
<Kangarooo> so this doesnt happen when in video card i change to VGA. then some resolutions witch are available and more then in DVI-D cable then some just doesnt show up.
<penguin42> Kangarooo: Try to boot with nomodeset as a kernel parameter, if that fixes it report it against the kernel
<Kangarooo> ah also another problem i remembered- if i start pc and ive plugged out VGA cable then i cant get screen if i plug back to VGA (i havent tryd if to DVI-D i put if i can get screen)
<penguin42> if not maybe kernel, maybe xserver
<Kangarooo> ok so that was i while booting up hold shift then edit by pressing e and add just one name nomodeset and then boot with L ? or enter?
<penguin42> I think that's right - I can't quite remember the key sequence
<Kangarooo> ok but just to add that one name? i think key sequence about boot ill see there but that line nomodeset i dont know what means so also i dont know how to corectly make that nomodeset ok ill be back
<Kangarooo> OW I Now ave anohe bug widows onstantly flahsn i n lbubtu
<Kangarooo> rsrt
<Kangarooo> penguin42: ok now im finally back in lubuntu with nomodeset . had another bug- windows witch are not minimized were flashing . even couldnt log out. after log out still changing to TTY to try to get out even that TTY was still opening back to TTY7 and nothing happens. changing to TTY6 and im for 1/2sec in TTY6 and then thrown back to TTY7
<penguin42> Kangarooo: I'd file it against the X server for your card type if it still happens with nomodeset
<Kangarooo> and with nomodeset still using smaller or 1024x768 tty1-6 isng showing
<Kangarooo> so it would be xserver-xorg for nvidia
<Kangarooo> xserver-xorg-video-nv or xserver-xorg-driver-nv ?
<penguin42> I don't know the nvidia stuff too well
<penguin42> I think a bug I created, bug 398520 can probably be closed on Lucid - but I don't feel right closing my own bug, 2nd opinion anyone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 398520 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Disk mounter: Icon for encrypted disk unclear as to whether currently mounted/unlocked (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398520
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-27
<Lostwf> Hello
<BUGabundo> ola
<jfi_> Before I report a wrong potential bug, can someone validate the following interpretation:
<jfi_> 		while ((n = read(sockfd, pc, HDDTEMP_OUTPUT_BUFFER_LENGTH - output_length)) > 0) {
<jfi_> 			output_length += n;
<jfi_> 			pc = &pc[n];
<jfi_> 		}
<jfi_> 		/* terminate with pipe if not already terminated */
<jfi_> 		if (buffer[n - 1] != '|') {
<jfi_> n = 0 before the last line, so the test is out of bound of the buffer
<jfi_> (code is from gnome sensor applet in maverick)
<mrand> jfi_: at first read, I would agree.
<jfi_> that's also the opinion of valgrind which raise a Invalid read of size 1 for this line
<hggdh> so there you go... You can validate it by patching g-sensor and testing
<priya> I am new to bug triage
<priya> I need some help
<micahg> priya: ask away
<priya> micahg:  I don't know the package name for Either after upgrading or doing a fresh install of 9.10 or 10.04 the  system hangs up
<micahg> priya: probably X releated
<micahg> priya: where does it hang up?
<priya> micahg: after one or two actions on foxconn CS45X
 * micahg isn't familiar with that
 * ddecator either :/
<priya> michag: what package  for hanging in the boot prompt grub
<vish> priya: bug # ?
<ddecator> mornin' vish
<vish> ddecator: morning
<vish> there maybe several reasons for hanging , having the error message would narrow down the problem
<priya> vish:#598541
<vish> bug #598541
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598541 in ubuntu "Starting ubuntu 10.04 after upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598541
<vish> hmm , the reporter has reinstalled :s , with no logs there is literally nothing we can do [afaic]
<vish> priya: you can request the report to try the update again and see if he has the problem , if he does to attach the syslog , kern log , dmesg
<vish> priya: he can try the recovery mode if he is running into problems , but the bug seems more of a support request than a bug , we atleast need to know which update caused the problem
<priya> vish: now i request the report
<vish> priya: heh , if the reporter is patient enough we can request him to try each update , one by one and to report which causes the problem ;p
<ddecator> i'd send him some candy if he had that patience
<vish> lol!
<vish> ddecator: bah , where is FF4 ? ;p
<vish> pff , mozilla team ;)
<bencrisford> !info tk
<ubot2> bencrisford: tk (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tk toolkit for Tcl and X11 (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<BUGabundo> morning
<penguin42> Hi BUGabundo
<vish> heh , every time i see BUGabundo  , it makes me go buga..buga ;p
<BUGabundo> vish: amazingly enough you are not the only one
<BUGabundo> I get that at least on another #, and from two ppl on twitter
<vish> ;p
<vish> *sigh*
<BUGabundo> ?
<vish> nah , just sighing over bug triaging ;)
<vish> i'v seen this bug somewhere in gtk but can cant find it now > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/45028397/Drop%20Down%20Menu%20-%20Empathy-2.png
<penguin42> oh dear, not seen that one before
<vish> there is a bug for that ,  has been there for a while , its a gtk /feature/ ;p
<vish> i lost my history in FF  , which makes me miss the awesome bar soooooo much :(
<BUGabundo> :(
<penguin42> if I notice a bug I reported got fixed somewhere since I reported is the right thing just to mark it as fix released and add a comment saying it got fixed somewhere before now ?
<vish> penguin42: bug # ?  usually a desktop bug you can mark as fixed  , otherwise , you can mark it invalid if you dont know what fixed the bug
<Kangarooo> where to find info about how it was possible to check name of package when window of programm is open? somewhere about bugs in wiki ive seen that but now cant find that info
<penguin42> bug 460524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 460524 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "99video: save_pci v pci_save (affects: 2) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460524
<penguin42> Kangarooo: well you can use xlsclients to see what's running, not sure how to find the program
<Kangarooo> ok penguin42 i found correct window but cant ubuntu-bug to that package it doesnt exist. its called users-admin
<penguin42> Kangarooo: If you do a     which users-admin    you find it's in /usr/bin/users-admin
<penguin42> Kangarooo: Then dpkg -S /usr/bin/users-admin will tell you the package
<Kangarooo> kng@kng-digitron:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/users-admin gave gnome-system-tools: /usr/bin/users-admin is that really correct? couse i have now lubuntu-desktop installed from xubuntu
<penguin42> Kangarooo: Looking at the dependencies on lubuntu-desktop it also uses some of the gnome-tools
<Kangarooo> hmm well ok. also theres strange window couse xlsclients show that theres is something called '<unknown>' and in xfce4proces manager theres process with nothing in name
<penguin42> yeh, I've seen an <unknown> before and not managed to find out where it came from, something with no name in a process manager is a bit odd - can you find it with ps -eaf ?
<Kangarooo> penguin42 at least it doesnt show up with blank name or with <unknown> also not. but there is some process like this [bash] actually here you go all http://pastebin.com/HLcFeaCw  and also yesterday i had some crash report witch said theres crash for EXE. but i dont have wine now installed. it gave it cant report couse of asertion failure and when i looked in crash there was one about gnome do exe
<penguin42> Kangarooo: I also have something called exe - I suspect it's coming from chrome (I'm running the chromium build)
<penguin42> I don't know a way to find it though
<Kangarooo1> comp crashed. after restart everything goes normal again. it was very slow before crash.. so in xlsclients still i see unknown but now there is no proces without name in xfce4 proces manager . and with ps -eaf | grep exe
<Kangarooo1>  i cant get any exe with chrome or chromium open. only kng       1656  1532  0 17:38 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto exe  but that is from command | grep exe
<penguin42> Kangarooo1: I got rid of the exe by killing off one of the nspluginwrappers
<Kangarooo1> heres also about that one had that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884636 for me also as he says i had that process without name and system was verry slow. ok so lets move on.. nothing we can get there right now
<drew212> ddecator: what do we do if a certain extension is causing the problem for someone?
<penguin42> can someone try something for me?   mount /dev/frob /me   and then hit tab directly after the e ?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> sudo too?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo mount /dev/frob /media/
<BUGabundo> apps/      cdrom/     cdrom0/    fat/       wdtv/      wdtvdisk/  wdtvdisk_/
<penguin42> no, it's the completion behaviour I'm trying to understand - so it completed to /media/ ?
<BUGabundo> yes ofc
<BUGabundo> since /media exists
<penguin42> do you have any other /media mounts in /etc/fstab ?
<arand> penguin42: Mine auto-completes to /media/DATA/ which is already mounted... That you mean?
<penguin42> arand: Ah interesting, do you have that in your fstab? (and is it the only /media that you have in fstab ?)
<arand> /dev/disk/by-uuid/A66C42F16C42BBB5 /media/DATA ntfs    defaults,gid=46,umask=007,group 0       0
<penguin42> right
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/fstab
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455980/
 * penguin42 fills in this report
<arand> Only one apart from my /home / and swap on LVM
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> just give me a sec and you can see my write up
<arand> penguin42: got a #nnn yet?
<penguin42> bug 395279
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395279 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "directory for mount not completing (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395279
<penguin42> BUGabundo: In your case it's completing to /media because there are NO matching mount entries in fstab
<penguin42> arand: In your case it's matching /media/DATA because that's the only entry
<BUGabundo> correct
<penguin42> my argument is that if you're completing mount that's not the behaviour you want - although I'm not sure my argument about usign plusdirs is correct on reflection, because if the mount entry is there then it should be matching the directory that's there anyway - hmm
<arand> penguin42: I'll mark it as confirmed then?
<penguin42> arand: Yes, if you agree with my analysis
<Kangarooo> penguin42: when command can look only for folder ( example cd ) then with tab autocomplete will show only folders. otherwise would be with nano.. it will autocomplete files also.. mine once presing gave /media/ and once again autocompleted to next folder witch is only one existing in media to /cdname/ (eventhough cd is not in there fizikaly..)
<Kangarooo> 1st one argument os where mount 2nd what mount. 3rd is not possible
<Kangarooo> can somebody help making one command in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Any ?
<arand> Kangarooo: Well, yes, and that is unrelated to this issue as far as I see...
<arand> Kangarooo: What command?
<Kangarooo> arand: one command from step 3 and 6 ? i though locate -b "\$(xprop WM_CLASS)" would work but didnt..
<Kangarooo> ah and also xprop WM_CLASS gives more then one result.. would it be possible to make it use first answer from xprop WM_CLASS ?
<arand> Kangarooo: locate -b "\\$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"
<arand> There's probably a neater and less error-rone way to do that, but that worked for me an gnome-terminal at least...
<penguin42> I'm not sure the class has to match the command name
<arand> s/rone/prone/  (the irony :)
<arand> Nope, e.g. Firefox gives: WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Navigator", "Firefox"   Which is not very useful in that sense..
<Kangarooo> woow. thats very cool :) thx a lot arand
<Kangarooo> that will save time for others.. ill test it for other windows
<arand> But I guess it works fot most apps, maybe...
<penguin42> arand: Wow, that's a throwback
<micahg> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> micahg: pong
<micahg> jcastro: did you see the review of shotwell as default, the author pointed out several flaws
<jcastro> where at?
<micahg> jcastro: http://lwn.net/Articles/392261/
<micahg> jcastro: I figured you might want to file feature requests if you thought they were worthy
<jcastro> micahg: I know rick talked to them after UDS with a list of stuff
<jcastro> and they had bugs filed for everything we need.
<jcastro> however I will send this along to seb to make sure we don't miss anything
<micahg> jcastro: k, thanks
<jcastro> actually, I think I'll add the link to the spec
<penguin42> I've been noticing that f-spot doesn't deal with raw either which is a pain with my new camera
<penguin42> heck raws are a bad omen - I've just tried darkroom (aborted), and rawstudio that failed to show thumbnails
<penguin42> hmm, the dcraw in maverick seems to be a lot happier with my camera than the Lucid one
<ddecator> drew212: depending on the problem, we most likely can't fix a problem caused by an extension (but we would have to see it, we did have some issues with extensions before we had to fix)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-20
<bullgard4> I obtained a message "panic occurred, switching back to text console". What Natty log file should reflect that?
<RedSingularity> hggdh: If the user did not attach a dmesg to a bug that was reported a while ago, could I have them try to reproduce the error again and then attach the dmesg log so its current.  Is there an easier way?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: if the dmesg provides critical data, yes.
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/799725
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799725 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""System policy prevents installation/removal of device drivers" - no it doesn't (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> Looks like Importance should be set to Low?
<charlie-tca> I agree, but the title should be made more clear
<charlie-tca> something like "warning for driver installation is wrong"
<brendand> charlie-tca - just updated
<charlie-tca> brendand: thanks. done now
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I'm having an issue with oneiric and connecting to a wpa2 wireless network
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ah! please tell me more
<bdmurray> cyphermox: in syslog I'm seeing 'wpa_supplicant .. autentication request to the driver failed'
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> its using iwlagn for the driver
<cyphermox> oh, I was about to ask
<bdmurray> and it seems to have worked and then stopped working
<cyphermox> did you try to just reboot to see if it did the same?
<cyphermox> I've seen this on my system a few times with a different driver... that doesn't necessarily mean it's the same issue though
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I'll try that now
<cyphermox> bdmurray: sorry I can't offer much more guidance just now. if that works I'd file a bug against the kernel
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I do see a kernel message one time regarding 'denied authentication (status 13)
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> let me try to dig up that status code
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I'm not having much luck making sure I got thing
<cyphermox> bdmurray: did rebooting help at all?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: no, it didn't help
<cyphermox> :/
<cyphermox> is it with a newly upgraded system?
<cyphermox> (or one that hasn't been updated in a while, e.g. hadn't got the NM 0.9 update yet)
<bdmurray> it looks like I upgraded on the 6th
<cyphermox> bdmurray: have you filed the issue in LP?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: not yet - I'd need to go plug in my system
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ah ok
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I also was thinking about testing it without wpa-psk
<bdmurray> cyphermox: what package should I report it on?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: file it against NM, its has a fair amount of info with the apport hook, so it's a good start even if we reassign it later
<bdmurray> cyphermox: okay, thanks
<cyphermox> (so that's "network-manager" )
<roadmr> this bug report rocks: bug 799708
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799708 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "greek philosopher on screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799708
<paultag> Hahahaha
<paultag> I'm so triaging this
<joumetal> no screenshot :(
<paultag> +1 joumetal
<paultag> I'm asking for one now
<roadmr> I tried to reproduce locally, no dice - I can't see the philosopher
<paultag> roadmr: me neither, but if it's true, this sounds like a high priority bug to me
<paultag> He's upgraded since Karmic
<paultag> wonder what icon set he's using
<charlie-tca> seems to me if a single icon is enough for a a user to say no to ubuntu, it won't matter what anyone does.
<paultag> charlie-tca: oh, don't be so serious :)
<paultag> he's clearly not :)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I reported bug 799937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799937 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "unable to connect to a WPA PSK network (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799937
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-21
<brianthelion> I'd love some eyes on my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nfs-utils/+bug/794112
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794112 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Kerberos + LDAP + NFSv4 on Natty - Unable to recover unattended client (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<benonsoftware> Question: I know wht to do when to truage bugs but I can not select it in the menu.
<benonsoftware> Question: I know wht to do when to truage bugs but I can not select it in the menu
<jibel> benonsoftware, members of bugcontrol are allowed to do this. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<benonsoftware> jibel, On the wiki it says for no 5 to sign up Please list five or more bug reports which you have triaged and include an explanation of your decisions. How do we triage if we are not on the bug control group?
<jibel> benonsoftware, 'you have triaged' doesn't necessarily mean set to triaged. Changing the status to confirmed or any other status with a clear explanation of why is triaging as well.
<benonsoftware> Oh sorry. It doesn't really make sence on the wiki
<jibel> benonsoftware, no worries, that is not the first time someone ask about it, so the wiki needs to explain the difference between 'triaged' - the status - and 'triaging' - the activity -
<benonsoftware> Any one have any bugs that needs fixing besides #1? :)
<benonsoftware> Any bugs regarding Ubuntu
<benonsoftware> Any one have any bugs that needs fixing besides #1? :)
<benonsoftware> ?
<benonsoftware> Any one have any bugs that needs fixing besides #1? :)
<jtaylor> pick one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<benonsoftware> There are too many Wich one to choose?
<lifeless> benonsoftware: please don't change the status of old closed bugs
<benonsoftware> I won't
<lifeless> benonsoftware: thank you. I mentioned that because you had.
<benonsoftware> Sorry but what one?
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/100000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 100000 in launchpad "There are still too many bug reports (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<benonsoftware> Ahh sorry. :(
<jibel> pedro_, Is there a catch all package for gnome for bugs like bug 799537 ? I think it's more a feature than a bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799537 in gnome-common (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer dissapearing, and reappears on mouse move (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799537
<seb128> jibel, no, not selecting a source is what you should do when you don't know where the bug should go
<seb128> jibel, well "you" being the submitter
<seb128> jibel, there is "unclutter" which does what the title describe for example
<seb128> jibel, the behaviour in i.e gedit is because gtk text widgets hide the cursous on key press to avoid distraction when typing
<seb128> jibel, it's a gtk feature
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ping?
<jibel> seb128, and a nice feature, but the other part of the report is odd "It also happens when a program like update manager, or even the bug reporter is working, it dissapears even if it is not in the programs window"
<seb128> jibel, well, could be that the user installed "unclutter"
<seb128> jibel, which is a service hidding the cursor after some seconds
<seb128> jibel, otherwise dunno, but seems rather an xorg issue than a GNOME one
<hggdh> seb128: I am starting to think bug 795737 is resolved, I have had no lightDM crashes so far (and salut :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795737 in evergreen "search scoped to OU can be slower in staff client than OPAC (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795737
<hggdh> ugh, worng bug
<hggdh> * applications fail gracefully
<hggdh> * applications fail gracefully
 * hggdh gives up
<seb128> hey hggdh, ok, feel free to close it then ;-)
<seb128> the new version might have fixed some issues
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> will close
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> lol at bug 799708
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799708 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "greek philosopher on screen (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799708
<seb128> hey pedro_, lol indeed! :-)
<pedro_> salut seb128 :-)
<pedro_> what a great imagination to compare the trash icon with Pythagoras haha
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I think I found out what was wrong with your wireless; I updated the bug.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: that line was there but removing it did not fix the issue
<bdmurray> cyphermox: additionally fwiw I went into edit connections in nm-applet - deleted the one for javelin7 and added it again and auth-alg was added
<cyphermox> oh.
<cyphermox> I just did try it too but I don't get that option added
<brianthelion> Who likes complicated security scenarios?
<brianthelion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nfs-utils/+bug/794112
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794112 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Kerberos + LDAP + NFSv4 on Natty - Unable to recover unattended client (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> bdmurray: is it wpa, wpa2, wep, or wpa enterprise?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: wpa2
<cyphermox> k.
<jtaylor> can someone check this bug and reopen it: bug 563060
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 563060 in zope.interface (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "pkg_resources.require() throws a DistributionNotFound exception if python-setuptools is not installed (affects: 4) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563060
<jtaylor> instructions in last comment
<brendand> pretty bad security bug
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/800172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800172 in xorg (Suse) (and 3 other projects) "Application keylogger vulunerability in Xserver (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> how do you set it as one (reporter hasn't)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: what reads the systems-connections?  http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerConfigurationSpecification seems to indicate auth-alg should maybe be shared
<cyphermox> there's code in NM that reads it... and yeah, I see it should probably correctly be "OPEN", but ignored... and it clearly isn't in your case
<cyphermox> (it's also old documentation)
<bdmurray> brendand: click the 'this report is public' thingy top right
<cyphermox> bdmurray: could you attach your file from system-connections after blanking the password?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: added
<cyphermox> bdmurray: thx
<cyphermox> bdmurray: indeed even if I add it here it's not reacting differently; it just works fine
<bdmurray> would setting up a connection in /etc/network/interfaces exercise the stack differently?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I was about to suggest
<cyphermox> I see it was already set up before
<cyphermox> it will at least clarify it's not an issue with NM, and more likely with wpasupplicant or the driver
<cyphermox> you'll want to uncomment the stuff in /e/n/i then sudo restart network-manager to make sure the interface isn't managed
<bdmurray> cyphermox: and I just need wpa-ssid and wpa-psk in /e/n/i ?
<cyphermox> yes I think that's sufficient
<bdmurray> okay I get the same error message then
<bil21al> can any body tell me what is compiz what is this is this a branch or else??
<Pici> bil21al: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<bil21al> pici; ok i have lots of  question cn i ask u
<bil21al> ?
<Pici> bil21al: Just ask here, if someone knows the answer, they will respond.
<bil21al> when should we change the status of bug to confirm to triage? what was the bug situation??can any body  help me in this case?
<bil21al> no one knows its ok
<micahg> !patience | bil21al
<ubot4> bil21al: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ansgar> bil21al: You might be looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bil21al> ansgar: thank you
<bil21al> bro
<bdrung> kamusin: thanks for making vlc bugs public.
<kamusin> bdrung, heh there are tons of them in other applications
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-22
<jibel> seb128, after the bug about the thumbnail in the "displays" applet of g-c-c yesterday, you'll like bug 800585 today ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800585 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "unlock screen is gnome-shell one (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800585
<seb128> jibel, that one is a "known issue" ;-) I talked to design about it already and it's on their list
<seb128> they said we should basically use the same screen that the login screen once lightdm got the design for it
<brendand> unless this is a duplicate i think this is perhaps a medium priority bug
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/800599
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800599 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Visual artifacts/problems with OpenGL apps and Unity-2D (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> it's quite bad impact but effects an odd configuration (systems that can run unity 3d but user chooses to run 2d)
<brendand_> jibel - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/800613 doesn't just happen with the Unity application search
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800613 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Search applications" returns non existent applications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand_> jibel - you can also search in software-center and 'find' those applications
<jibel> brendand, I agree it is not unity but I don't know what is the component used by the search bar of unity
<jibel> may be xapian index
<jibel> brendand, in any case it is not software-center either. It just displays what is indexed, that why I think the problem is with the indexer
<jibel> mvo, do you know what's the common component in bug 799713 and bug 800613 ? apt-xapian-index ?  799713 is with software-center and 800613 with unity search.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799713 in software-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) ""Installed Software" lists all available packages (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800613 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Search applications" returns non existent applications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800613
<mvo> jibel: I have a look, in a meeting now (but I guess its actuall app-install-data if its oneiric, its a bit stale currently)
<brendand_> jibel - true, true. i also didn't know which package to put exactly
<jibel> mvo, aha, you're right, I always forget about this package. I found the corresponding desktop files.
<jibel> mvo, Thanks!
<mvo> jibel: I will do a update today I think
<jibel> brendand_, that's actually 2 bugs then. 1. app-install-data is not up to date but that's minor. 2. software-center should not list theses files as 'installed'
<jibel> mvo, no hurry, there are still a few days to the release :-)
<brendand> really interesting bug here
<brendand> wondering if anyone's seen it before
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/772007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772007 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "URL from Thunderbird doesn't give browser focus when clicked if browser window isn't minimised (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> might even be a duplicate
<brendand> same thing happens in terminal
<brendand> if you do 'firefox index.html' for example
<charlie-tca> It doesn't know that should be a link, without http:// in front
<brendand> charlie-tca : i see what you mean. this is a local file, but i'll try with a link and see if it's the same
<charlie-tca> local file should still have a designator, like file://
<brendand> charlie - doesn't really make a difference to the bug
<charlie-tca> There isn't anything saying that is more than just words without something in front
<brendand> charlie-tca - ^
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> They work here, using xfce4-terminal
<brendand> charlie-tca - they work as in, if you call firefox with a link in xfce4-terminal then it focuses to firefox?
<charlie-tca> If it is a full url, yes
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> will open fine in firefox for me
<charlie-tca> from the terminal
<brendand> charlie-tca : i'll have to check that out.
<charlie-tca> I just tried it.
 * charlie-tca is using weechat, too, so it would make this hell if they failed
<patrickmw> QA meeting  ~ 5mins in #ubuntu-meeting
<ronsonol> May I consult here for help on terminology describing a bug's behavior?
<Ampelbein> ronsonol: maybe. just ask ;-)
<ronsonol> The bug is not with gimp, but similar interface, more commonly installed, I'll use it for reference to convey the problem.
<ronsonol> There's a guide at the top of the image window with an arrow that follows as the cursor position changes.
<ronsonol> On the bugged program, the arrow stays drawn wherever it's moved along the guide, thus eventually obliterating the guide.
<ronsonol> I don't know if I've described that well, but if someone can grok what I'm saying, perhaps they can repeat it to me intelligibly.
<charlie-tca> sounds like mouse trails?
<charlie-tca> artifacts left from moving the mouse?
<ronsonol> Artifacts, yes, but not left by the cursor itself.
<charlie-tca> so, is this an ubuntu supplied app?
<ronsonol> Yes.  Sweep.  It's got more than one bug.
<charlie-tca> what is the application name? Maybe there are bugs against it in launchpad
<charlie-tca> If this isn't reported, it should be
<ronsonol> It has some bugs reported, but they don't appear to be the ones I experience.
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug sweep to report it, then.
<deuxpi> by the way, once the bug report exists, I can confirm it
<ronsonol> I'm on my way to doing a bug report, I'm just here to try to assemble a *good* bug report.
<charlie-tca> The best reports are reported with ubuntu-bug, and a good description of what you see
<charlie-tca> There is a new version of sweep in oneiric, maybe it got fixed?
<ronsonol> I don't think there's been development in the code for two or three years.
<ronsonol> Which is a shame, because it's got a couple really cool unique features.
<charlie-tca> I know. 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 are the same version, but Oneiric has a bump in the version
<charlie-tca> oh, not a developer version bump, an ubuntu bump. Fixed bug 556478
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556478 in schooltool "fckeditor widget does not work (Not Found) in z3c.form views (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556478
<charlie-tca> does seem to be a might bit slow in development right now
<ronsonol> The other bug is more dire.  It uses /dev/dsp and doesn't play well with padsp.
<ronsonol> So, I'm surprised there are bugs reported that appear like anyone much got it to work.
<ronsonol> I've got an amd64 desktop and an eee netbook and it (mis)behaves the same on both.
<charlie-tca> As old as the version is, it may be that it worked in older releases better than in new releases
<deuxpi> seems like Gtk uses cairo for drawing and this application is still doing its drawing the old ways
<charlie-tca> cairo is relatively new, isn't it?
<ronsonol> It worked, I think, in maverick.
<deuxpi> it's been changed on 2010-08-07
<charlie-tca> so, something that has stayed the same since at least, oh, February 2010, would not use it
<deuxpi> I'm looking at the differences between GtkRuler and the internal ruler subclass, and it seems that it's one of the major differences
<ronsonol> No, I'm wrong about that, it hasn't worked since Lucid.
<deuxpi> I may have a patch :)
<charlie-tca> attach it to the bug report
<ronsonol> Can I attach screenshots on a bug report?
<deuxpi> ronsonol: Yes it's possible. Just click "Add attachment" at the bottom of the right side bar.
<ronsonol> deuxpi: cool.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-23
<bkerensa> Can someone on control team please set Bug #781042 to wishlist as it is not a bug report but rather a request.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781042 in garcon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Critically improved Dutch translation available upstream (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781042
<brendand> got a bug i think can be considered triaged here
<brendand> bug #774514
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774514 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unity hijacks super combos without informing Compiz (affects: 5) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774514
<brendand> think it should get a priority of medium
<brendand> developers seem to have some idea of what's going on as well, as per comments. just hasn't had an importance set yet
<brendand> I think the importance of this bug should be low, as it's barely even a usability issue - just an annoyance to those sort of people who hate redundancy (like me :) )
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/799077
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799077 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Filesystem icons appear on both the launcher and desktop (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> i also added nautilus as an affected project as it would have to be Nautilus which decides not to show the icon on the desktop if Unity is running
<brendand> once the importance is set I think it can be considered triaged
<brendand> also upstreamed it
<brendand> would appreciate it if the importance was set and it was marked triaged
<wagafo> I marked 795038 as Confirmed and now I would like to mark it as done. I downloaded "hugday" from the PPA and registered in the
<wagafo> Wiki and pointed to the "cookie" following the instructions, but I get the following error:
<wagafo> RuntimeError: Error while parsing 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110623'
<wagafo> Question: Is it OK that I mark the bug as done on my side? Anything obviously wrong in my using of "hugday"?
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://j.mp/l0Tl35 | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 7/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> brendand: 799077 done
<brendand> charlie-tca - fantastic, thanks
<brendand> wagofo - hugday tools seem to have some issues recently
<brendand> wagafo, sorry ^
<brendand> wagafo - did you at least run 'hugday init'
<brendand> wagafo - giving --user <launchpad username> --cookie <path to Firefox profile cookies.sqlite>
<wagafo> Thanks brendand, yes, I did hugday init as you said, so do you mark directly the bugs in the wiki without using "hugday"?
<brendand> wagafo - i have been. hugday just does it automatically
<brendand> wagafo - there is no difference to doing it manually, just more typing :)
<wagafo> OK thanks brendand
<charlie-tca> brendand: 774514 done
<brendand> bug #775414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775414 in linux (Ubuntu) "acer-wmi was loaded on a Lenovo Ideapad V470 (Intel Wireless-N 1000), causes problem with NetworkManager (affects: 2) (heat: 73)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775414
<brendand> whoops
<brendand> bug #774514
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774514 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unity hijacks super combos without informing Compiz (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774514
<brendand> cool
<brendand> thanks
<charlie-tca> yw
<kentb> is it fair to ask someone in a bug to try the version of unity that's in "-proposed"?
<charlie-tca> Normally it is better to have them try the latest development version of Ubuntu and see if the bug is fixed in it
<charlie-tca> New versions of the cd are released daily
<yofel> a package in -proposed always has an SRU bug associated with it, so it shouldn't help with any other issues
<kentb> ok thanks
<brendand> if it does then the bug must be a duplicate
<yofel> right
<Quadrophenia> hi there! can somebody help me to fix a known bug in natty, please?
<charlie-tca> Quadrophenia: we don't do the fixing here, we just try to get the bugs ready for the developers to fixd
<Quadrophenia> thank you charlie-tca, I'm talking with Pedro
<brendand> really interesting paper here on bug triage/bugs in general
<brendand> http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/118790/guo-icse-2010.pdf
<brendand> yes i know                  ^
<Quadrophenia> I'm sorry but I asked on ubuntu forums and on launchpad, but nobody answered me. plus I tried all the methods explained, but nothing changed. I wrote here for desperation XD
<Quadrophenia> thank you brendand, but the link is corrupted
<brendand> Quadrophenia - really? right click and open link in browser in xchat?
<brendand> Quadrophenia - out of curiousity, what's the bug #?
<Quadrophenia> bug #222428
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 222428 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No sound after suspend to RAM (dup-of: 202089)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222428
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 202089 in gnome-power-manager (Baltix) (and 7 other projects) "Pulseaudio is blocking normal sound after resume (affects: 44) (dups: 12) (heat: 210)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202089
<Quadrophenia> brendand - ok I got it. saved on my pc. pedro suggested to collect more infos and open a new bug thread. thank you guys!
<wagafo> I see that after entering "bug #bugnumber" ubot4 responds automatically. Should this be done after modifying a bug in the list of the bug day?
<Quadrophenia> goodbye guys, thank you for your help!
<hggdh> wagafo: no, unless you have a question on a bug. This is a helper so that we can open the bug in a browser easily; if you are just done with triaging a bug, you do not need to announce it
<wagafo> Thanks hggdh
<hggdh> yw
<brendand> has anyone got firefox-lp-improvements working with ff5?
<jibel> brendand, yes but I think you need to change the version in install.rdf
<brendand> jibel - where is that?
<jibel> brendand, change em:maxVersion to 5.0.* in /usr/share/xul-ext/firefox-lp-improvements/install.rdf
<jibel> after that it seems to work fine.
<chewyTree> i just joined the ubuntu bug team, and realized my non existent coding skills will be a problem here lol
<brendand> chewyTree - not the case
<brendand> chewyTree - it happens i have coding skills but they are not often exercised doing bug squad work
<chewyTree> brendand, even triaging seems to look at the code though
<brendand> chewyTree - no need to look at the code.
<brendand> chewyTree - first step of triage is 'can i understand what issue the reporter is having?'
<brendand> chewyTree - if you can't understand how they make the bug happen or which version of the software they were using then you ask them and set to 'Incomplete'
<brendand> this is triage
<brendand> chewyTree - not all of it, but a significant part
<brendand> as the documents say, it's like medical triage
<brendand> if you can't tell what illness a person has then how can you decide how bad it is?
<brendand> also, sometimes people report bugs in Ubuntu but forget to put a package
<brendand> sometimes they don't know the right one, but it's not too hard to tell from the problem they are having
<brendand> sometimes they forgot
<brendand> so you change the package and you've done more triage
 * charlie-tca would like to say, for the record, he has no coding skills at all
<charlie-tca> Just lots of bug triage experience
<chewyTree> brendand, interesting
<chewyTree> it seems like i can be of service then haha
<brendand> chewyTree - of course!
<brendand> if you have any doubts, there are always people on here with the answer
<chewyTree> ya thats why i figured to come here and ask
<chewyTree> casue i feel like enough time has passed using Ubuntu where i can actually try and help make it better
<brendand> i find the hardest part of starting triage is knowing where to find the bugs :) lol
<chewyTree> YES! thats why i came here and asked, cause every bug i was looking at seemed like i had to way of tackling it
<brendand> Bug Days are a good place to start
<chewyTree> *no
<brendand> todays one is for unity
<roadmr> ah, unity
 * brendand thinks unity is a tricky package because lots of the issue are so gfx card specific
<brendand> the lowest hanging fruit are always the brand new ones ('New' 'Undecided')
<brendand> chewyTree - add this as a Live Bookmark if you want: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom
<yofel> there's also #ubuntu-bugs-announce where the new bugs get listed as they come in
<brendand> yofel - in my xchat :/
<brendand> maybe i'll try it
<brendand> chewyTree - e.g. this bug is in that feed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+bug/801166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801166 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "missing icon in unity launcher and from systray (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> depends what you prefer, I like IRC more than rss, that's all ;)
<om26er> !hugday
<ubot4> Factoid 'hugday' not found
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> does opening https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs scroll down to the Untriaged bugs category for you guys?
<roadmr> yofel: not for me, stays at top of page
<yofel> here neither...
<chewyTree> brendand, now for example, how would you go about assigning and triaging this bug
<charlie-tca> yofel: no, neither does selecting it in the menu
<brendand> chewyTree - what's step 1?
<charlie-tca> yofel: something wrong with the header used?
<chewyTree> understanding the issue
<yofel> acutally, all categories that have spaces in their names don't work
<chewyTree> brendand, understanding the issue, so they cant see the icon in the unity tray
<yofel> who broke the wiki...
<roadmr> yofel: the anchor is badly specified, the element is called for instance Untriaged_bugs
<brendand> chewyTree - and i guess by looking at the package they mean the 'goldendict' application icon
<roadmr> yofel: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged_bugs works, but the links with bad anchors should all be updated
<charlie-tca> yofel: very little in the TOC works as links
<brendand> chewyTree - so we understand what they think is wrong. but does it happen for us?
<yofel> ah
<chewyTree> brendand, so basically try and replicate it?
<brendand> chewyTree - it doesn't for me personally. if i run goldendict the icon is in the launcher
<brendand> chewyTree - yep. a bug can't be Triaged until it's confirmed
<brendand> chewyTree - what about you?
<yofel> hm, IIRC someone said the wiki was updated, I guess it changed there
<chewyTree> brendand, do i have to install the goldendict package? how would i go about opening it so it goes into the unity tray?
<charlie-tca> yofel: updated as of June 16, probably take a while to get all the broken stuff fixed again
<brendand> chewyTree - i guess that part should be straightforward. it is an app available in software-center
<yofel> yeah
<charlie-tca> yofel: want me to send a ticket to RT for it?
<chewyTree> brendand, hahaha ya. excuse that one
<yofel> sure, if you think that's breakage on the moinmoin side
<charlie-tca> I will check a few other pages first
<chewyTree> brendand, mine shows up in the tray aswell
<brendand> yeah, so let's think what's happening
<brendand> 1.) The reporter didn't describe the problem well
<charlie-tca> yofel: oops. Not moinmoin
<charlie-tca> Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu#Current_Releases
<yofel> fun
<yofel> I'll update the links then
<brendand> !responses
<ubot4> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<charlie-tca> Appears that moinmoin is now using a _ instead of %20
<brendand> chewyTree - ^ Some useful stock responses. Missing steps to recreate bug sounds right
<om26er> chewyTree, the systray part is probably due to the reason that goldendict is not ported to work with appindicators (and systray have a very few whitelisted apps)
<brendand> chewyTree - the reporter probably thinks we can figure out from what he wrote what he's doing, but since we can't produce the behaviour we need to assume there is something he didn't say
<brendand> om26er - yeah, true for systray
<chewyTree> brendand, so basically it just comes down to the dev making it work with app indicators
<om26er> the reporter should have atleast attached a screenshot ;)
<brendand> it may be he expects the icon to show up after install automatically. but you need to run the app then pin it for the icon to appear while it's closed
<brendand> chewyTree - if they only mentioned systray problem then yes. but the launcher thing needs to be addressed
<brendand> chewyTree - perhaps they are reporting two issues, one a bug, one not a bug. some people tend to do that
<brendand> chewyTree - you could modify the 'Missing steps to recreate' message and include an extra note about attaching a screenshot
<brendand> chewyTree - if you add that comment then please set the Status to 'Incomplete'
<brendand> chewyTree - and click Subscribe on the right hand side so you get an email when they respond
<chewyTree> brendand, ok
<chewyTree> brendand, where do i mark it incomplete?
<chewyTree> brendand, nm, i found it
<brendand> chewyTree - cool
<chewyTree> brendand, thanks for the help man
<chewyTree> brendand, given some time i should get the hang of this
<brendand> chewyTree - and any work you do is very valuable to the Ubuntu community, so thanks!
<chewyTree> brendand, im assuming we leave it assigned to no one yet, correct?
<brendand> chewyTree - rarely would you directly assign it to someone
<brendand> chewyTree - just a comment on your comment. i think you still need to ask for some steps to know how they got to what the screenshot is showing
<brendand> chewyTree - could be the screenshot will tell all, but doesn't hurt to ask for steps. it would be suspicious if they can't describe how the bug happened (unless it's a weird random one)
<chewyTree> brendand, any way i can edit?
<brendand> chewyTree - nop. just add another comment
<om26er> hugday init... gives me:
<om26er> ValueError: No cookie with name 'MOIN_ID' found in '.mozilla/firefox/a2qrn5hc.default/cookies.sqlite'
<om26er> what am I doing wrong?
<om26er> pedro_, ^^
<vish> om26er: wiki has a been a bad boy recently; it might not be your fault :D
<om26er> ah, darn :/
<om26er> vish, is there any other way?
<vish> om26er: not sure.. :(
<pedro_> om26er, could you check if the cookie is really there? :-)
<om26er> pedro_, its there, checked it
<roadmr> yum cookies
<om26er> is there any way to make it work with chromium? so i could give that a try
<davmor2> roadmr: that wont work here you want apt-get cookies
<roadmr> davmor2: ah thanks, that's why I never get any cookies :)
<davmor2> roadmr: sudo apt-get install cookies is the full command :)
<roadmr> unable to locate package cookies :( I'll have to file a bug then heheh
<brendand> om26er - had that earlier too
<brendand> btw  - the hugday in the trunk of ubuntu-qa-tools works better than the one in the repository
<brendand> what gives?
<brendand> e.g. hugday list AssertionError is not fixed in the repo
<om26er> brendand, just pulled from trunk
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779577 is essentially Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779577 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Windows get placed off screen when they are created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<brendand> ignore my comment, i guess i misunderstood the report
<brendand> compiz developer picked it up so it's Triaged
<brendand> in all but name
<om26er> brendand, seems like trunk works :)
<brendand> om26er : sudo cp trunk/hugday-tools/hugday /usr/bin
<brendand> but someone should really upate the repository
<om26er> brendand, thx ;)
<brendand> except close doesn't work now :(
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/797741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797741 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "compiz paint clock needs to be smarter (affects: 1) (heat: 818)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> this one is Triaged too
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/799112
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799112 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "xterm window keeps moving on maximizing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<brendand> and this one
<om26er> brendand, do you want someone to set them to triaged?
<om26er> RuntimeError: Error while parsing 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110623' wth :/
<brendand> om26er - same error
<micahg> brendand: the wiki was just upgraded, so someone might have fixed trunk, could be SRU worthy :)
<brendand> micahg - i'm using trunk
<brendand> om26er - yeah. someone who can should set them
<micahg> brendand: I was answering your question as to why trunk might work better
<brendand> micahg - oh i see
<brendand> micahg - still, it fails running hugday close
<om26er> brendand, about triaged I think unity bugs are left to 'confirmed' as a normal triage convention
<brendand> om26er - are you sure? is that documented somewhere?
<om26er> brendand, I tried to find for documentation here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Triaging_instructions but couldn't find anything. Though we use confirmed
<om26er> lamalex, ^^
<lamalex> wait what do you need exactly
<lamalex> (im busy dont want to reread until i figure it out)
<om26er> lamalex, should bugs be set to triaged or confim is fuine?
<om26er> fine
<lamalex> om26er, depends on the bug
<lamalex> does someone know how to fix it?
<lamalex> is it documented in the bug steps for fixing
<lamalex> if so, triaged
<lamalex> if it's just a proven bug- confirmed
<brendand> aha
<brendand> i see now
<om26er> thanks lamalex :-)
<brendand> okay. bug day instructions are subverting your process :)
<brendand> hggdh - can i edit the BugDay wiki to reflect that?
<om26er> brendand, I believe login to ubuntu wiki and edit would do it ;)
<brendand> sorry om26er, lamalex - i set a few to triaged earlier
<hggdh> brendand: certainly (and thanks to om26er for being faster ;-)
<brendand> i know i *can* :)
<brendand> i meant 'is it okay if i'
<om26er> brendand, i was also joking :)
<brendand> om26er - of course ;)
<hggdh> brendand: if you spot an error, or ambiguity, please go ahead and correct. If you are in doubt on phrasing, ask. This is what we all do.
<hggdh> the fact that I have been here a bit longer does not relieve me from acting the same way :-)
<lamalex> wrong, i never make mistakes
 * hggdh idly wonders if the above sentence would qualify for 'being wrong' ;-)
<brendand> lamalex - any wiki page stating that only bugs with details on fixing should be Triaged?
<lamalex> brendand, no that's just what triaged means
<hggdh> brendand: this is not really what triaged means
<hggdh> heh
<brendand> seems we have a disagreement
<hggdh> only bugs that have enough data to be looked at by maintainers/developers should go to triaged
<lamalex> yah, i guess that's really how we use it in unity too. before i was being a bit too narrow
<hggdh> not really 'details on fixing', but how to reproduce, a complete stacktrace, sample code/data, etc
<brendand> well, i also do development and for me being able to consistently reproduce the problem is enough info to work on it
<hggdh> this is _usually_ sufficient. But not always...
<hggdh> as a developer, if you can reproduce, then you can extract any needed data for the fix. But you may be unable to reproduce -- which does not mean the bug does not exist
<brendand> hggdh - yes, in which case more info is *definitely* needed
<hggdh> if you are going to fix it, good enough. If you are *not* going to fix it, you have to be certain that the issue can be always reproduced (and does not depend, for example, on specific environmental settings)
<brendand> as in, you can fix a bug without reproducing it if the reporter shows you traces/logs which indicate a clear issue in the code
<hggdh> indeed
<brendand> but if you can consistently reproduce a bug then you can always work on it anyway
<brendand> probably preferable to get your own logs/traces
<hggdh> I can consistently reproduce a bug with my touchpad; I doubt you can, though (depends on the specific hardware)
<hggdh> it is mostly the good old horse-sense... if you think -- based on your experience as both triager and developer -- that the issue is independent of environment, then we can set it triaged
<brendand> i guess we can all agree that it's a matter of judgement
<brendand> :)
<hggdh> it is, always. And experience. Triaging is not as easy as said elsewhere. Unravelling causes from consequences usually requires a lot of experience
<micahg> +1 on that
<njin> Hello fellows, can someone tell me why i've got runtime error when I close a report with hugday tool?
<micahg> njin: probably fallout from the wiki upgrade
<njin> micahg, thanks then is not involved the FF update?
<micahg> njin: hmm, idk, do you have one I can test with?
<njin> micahg, bug 780194
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780194 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Global menu disappears after second click (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780194
<micahg> njin: you closed?
<njin> yes
<micahg> k
<micahg> njin: no, looks like the wiki upgrade is the issue (HTML probably changed)
<njin> micahg, so I go on without hugday or there's a workaround?
<micahg> njin: idk, people were discussing part of it being fixed in trunk for uqt, but that doesn't seem to work either
<njin> micahg, thanks
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> nigelb: hello how are you?
<nigelb> bdmurray: had you written a wrapper over reportbug to forward ubuntu bugs to debian?
<nigelb> bdmurray: Hey, I'm good :-)
<bdmurray> nigelb: yeah, I think I stuck it in ubuntu-qa-tools
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> bdmurray: Thanks!
<bdmurray> launchpadlib-scripts/forward-bug-to-debian.py
<bdmurray> it probably should live somewhere else
<nigelb> Its like ubuntu-dev-tools, people don't know enough of what we have in there.
<bdmurray> nigelb: right and there is no reason for it to be in ubuntu-qa-tools other than it uses lpl_common
<nigelb> (apparently someone filed a bug against ubuntu-dev-tools for a script. That script was already written and in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<nigelb> But unless its stand-alone, there isn't exactly a place where we can place that script that I know of
<bdmurray> well I think ubuntu-dev-tools might make more sense
<nigelb> other than bikeshed, but then the point oof those tools is that it needs to be somewhere and its just awaiting a proper place.
<nigelb> hrm, indeed. I should poke stefan or bejamin about it
<nigelb> bdmurray: Thanks a bunch! :-)
<bdmurray> let me know if the script needs any work
<nigelb> sure
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-24
<chewyTree> for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/801363 it seems like this is more of a request, what should i put the status as?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801363 in unity (Ubuntu) "Win+W won't show minimized windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> would it be an opinion?
<chewyTree> anyone?
<paultag> chewyTree: humm, that's a toughie
<paultag> chewyTree: it's opinion sure, but more of a 100 papercuts sort of thing
<paultag> chewyTree: pass it off to one of the papercutters and see if they want it
<chewyTree> paultag yes i agree, thanks
<chewyTree> do you know if they have a specific channel i can join?
<paultag> chewyTree: I don't recall. I think vish is a papercutter, though
<paultag> chewyTree: I also can't remember if meta w was a binding before unity as well, might want to check that out too
<paultag> chewyTree: if it used to be one, and is not anymore, we should consider it. I'm not sure if it borkes unity (being a meta key binding)
<paultag> BBL, gl chewyTree
<chewyTree> even if it is, being that it wont bring up the window to begin with would have to do with the coding
<chewyTree> paultag, thanks
<chewyTree> anyone here to help for a bit?
<micahg> !ask | chewyTree
<ubot4> chewyTree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chewyTree> im working on triaging this bug, this is what the user responded https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+bug/801166 what should i do now? first day on the job ;p
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801166 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "missing icon in unity launcher and from systray (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> chewyTree: that's not a fix, but a workaround, the system tray is deprecated in Ubuntu (not necessarily in derivatives)
<chewyTree> micahg, so how would i go about from here? still leave it incomplete? cause i couldnt replicate it
<micahg> chewyTree: it appears in the launcher just fine, I wonder if the user is complaining about the quality of the icon
<chewyTree> micahg, but in the description he says its missing entirely from both and that omgubuntu post it seems like he just found a work around?
<chewyTree> micahg, though i dont think white listing has anything to do with the systray, only the launcher correct?
<micahg> chewyTree: it won't show up on the launcher until you launch it or add it (only the default set and what you launch shows up there unless you add more things), the systray is not meant to work in 11.04, the whitelist is only for certain applications
<micahg> chewyTree: no, whitelisting is only the systray
<chewyTree> oooo
<chewyTree> ill ask him to be more specific, if it was just a complaint ill mark it invalid once he responds
<micahg> chewyTree: well, if it's about the systray, it would be invalid, or if about not knowing how to add to the launcher, but if it's about the icon quality, it would be Low or wishlist/triaged
<chewyTree> micahg, okie, thanks alot man, just learning how things work.
<micahg> chewyTree: no problem, feel free to ask any questions you like
<hggdh> micahg: do we have enigmail for the current TB?
<hggdh> (and good evening, sir)
<micahg> hggdh: indeed we do, and good evening to you as well :)
<micahg> it should work in all stable releases
<micahg> and oneiric
<Leth`> Morning. Is anyone around who can triage a bug for me? It's #785234
<Leth`> here's the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/785234
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785234 in sudo (Ubuntu) "Sudo leaves defunct child process (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> can someone mark this bug wishlist please: 801420
<jibel> jtaylor, done
<jtaylor> thx
<Leth`> Can spmeone triage a bug for me? It's #785234
<Leth`> bug #785234
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785234 in sudo (Ubuntu) "Sudo leaves defunct child process (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785234
<benonsoftware> Hay all
<brendand> Leth` what do you mean triage it for you? You mean mark it as Triaged?
<Leth`> tbh, I'm not sure. I filed it a while ago, was hoping that I could help it along towards a fix because it's still bugging me :P
<Leth`> brendand: also i was wondering if i'd got the metadata right. It didn't look like some of the other reports i'd seen
<brendand> Leth` well, if we plan to take sudo 1.7.5 for oneiric then it will get fixed, otherwise unlikely
<brendand> Leth` and then only in O
<Leth`> hmm, ok :(
<Leth`> it means my script hangs at the sudo call
<Leth`> because sudo never notices it's child process exits
<Leth`> thanks for the info
<zombie_> if duplicates of a bug have been found, should it be marked as confirmed?
<vish> zombie_: if you are sure it is a dup, mark the dups to main bug, and if main bug is not confirmed you can set to confirmed
<zombie_> sm1 else has already marked the dups...
<charlie-tca> zombie_: the dups are automatically marked as confirmed when marked as duplicate bug of ???
<charlie-tca> The master normally should be marked confirmed, based on the multiple duplicates of it.
<charlie-tca> Since we know more than one person is experiencing the same issue
<zombie_> i have marked the master as confirmed...
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 7/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<zombie_> I am slightly confused.If bug#777497 is fix released and is a duplicate of bug#762641 how come the latter is incomplete?
<charlie-tca> bug 777497
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777497 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139 (dup-of: 762641)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777497
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762641 in vlc (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139 (affects: 22) (dups: 26) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762641
<charlie-tca> We can fix the bug in Ubuntu, and forward a fix to Debian, or simply mark the upstream task as invalid, if the bug is only an Ubuntu issue
<charlie-tca> zombie_: the dup should not have been marked as fixed, it should have been changed from incomplete to confirmed when marked as a duplicate
<zombie_> so someone made an error, rite? It shud not be fix-released
<charlie-tca> right, you could change it to confirmed instead
<zombie_> k
<hggdh> (this is just a sanity control, but a dup should not be fix-released. Status on duplicates are disregarded)
<charlie-tca> +1
<bil21al> hi, i want to report the bugs of ubuntu 11.10 oneirice.with alpha 1 can i report them or i can only report crashes.
<Abhijit> bil21al, yes you can report bugs
<Abhijit> for alpha
<bil21al> ok thank u abhijit
<Abhijit> bil21al, welcome.
<bil21al> abhijit: as we write ubuntu-bug unity for unity bugs so what should we write for launcher bug in oneirics?
<charlie-tca> Is it still unity?
<charlie-tca> bil21al: we don't report bugs by release version, but by the package.
<bil21al> charlie-tca;so i stop now before the release of oneirics???
<charlie-tca> no, report it with the same ubuntu-bug unity, since the launcher is still part of unity
<charlie-tca> It should tag it for oneiric even
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-25
<blkperl> hi, so if a bug was filed in 2008 for intrepid, should it be invalidated?
<micahg> blkperl: not necessarily, depends if the bug applies to a supported release
<blkperl> i don't think the package exists anymore
<blkperl> oh it exists in lucid :)
<micahg> blkperl: what bug?
<blkperl> micahg: #304080
<blkperl> also im new :)
<micahg> bug 304080
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 304080 in ruby-gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "[Intrepid] Inconsistent state return by ruby binding for gstreamer (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304080
<micahg> blkperl: yeah, we have to see if it's reproducible on a hardy -> lucid upgrade
<blkperl> ok
<micahg> there's a test scripts, so anyone can verify
<micahg> blkperl: really, it should still be there, so my guess is the bug might have been in another package, idk
<micahg> -4 and -5 were only packaging changes
<blkperl> the bug still exists, ran the script on lucid got the same error
<micahg> blkperl: k, please comment that and you can mark it confirmed
<blkperl> thanks micahg
<blkperl> i think bug 702437 can be set to triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702437 in libcompass-ruby (Ubuntu) "Missing rubygems dependency (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702437
<chewyTree> anyone have any help for what i should do next for this?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+bug/801166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801166 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "missing icon in unity launcher and from systray (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chewyTree> seems more like a work around for whats happening this an actual bug, since its just adding the app to the whitelist
<chewyTree> anyone?
<nigelb> heh, awesomeness from paultag http://pault.ag:8080/firehose.html
<nigelb> This would be the web equivalent of the channe where the bot anounces the bugs
<zombie_> should I mark a bug as confirmed if I get it duplicates?
<arand> zombie_: If it's a reasonable confirmation of the issue, yes.
<paultag> nigelb: hahaha :)
<zombie_> how do we search for bugs without a package assigned to them?
<zombie_> i mean bug reports in lp
<Ampelbein> zombie_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_no_package=on
<zombie_> k thanks
<chewyTree> can anyone help me with where to go with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+bug/801166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801166 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "missing icon in unity launcher and from systray (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chewyTree> it just seems its a work around adding the app to the whitelist
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: upstream (the developers of goldendict) need to add support for app-indicators.
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: the "fix" is indeed only a workaround.
<chewyTree> so put it confirmed?
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: yes, it is a valid report.
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, thanks, now do we need to forward this to the devs or just confirm it and thats it?
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: yes, it would be helpful to send the report to the developers.
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: you can point them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Porting_Guide_for_Applications for examples.
<zombie_> In one of the Unity triage guides I encountered "When a bug is determined to be a design bug, it should have an Ayatana design task added to it"
<zombie_> How do I do this?
<zombie_> That is add a task?
<Ampelbein> zombie_: via "also affects project" -> ayatana-design
<arand> What's a good reference to give in a response to link the process of requesting removal of a package?
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing_Packages ?
<bil21al> when we press alt +F2 than a dash come..while reporting a bug what should we call that dash????
<penguin42> how do you mean a dash - where?
<bil21al> when we press alt F2 than a search window appears where we  write and search
<yofel> The window that comes up when pressin alt+f2 in unity is called dash
<yofel> for some reason
<bil21al> thank you yofel
<yofel> I *think* it's part of unity, but not sure since I don't use it
<bil21al> yes it is a part of unity
<penguin42> anyone seen any bugs with the mouse cursor disappearing at odd occasions ?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: bug 774434 for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774434 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer disappears in ubuntu 11.04 (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774434
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Yep that's the same - I'll dupe mine into it
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I do wonder if it's actually an X issue at all or gtk/window manager say
<Ampelbein> no idea, sorry.
 * penguin42 might try edgers on it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-26
<chewyTree> anyone know if there is a unity bug channel? or where i can get in touch with someone who handles unity bugs?
<charlie-tca> Unity bugs are handled just like the rest, right here
<chewyTree> ah, just i had a confirmed bug, i dont know the importance but id say it would be rather annoying. looking for a dev to put it on his list
<chewyTree> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/801351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801351 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cannot summon dash when Firefox is in fullscreen (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> Developers in Unity are pretty busy. They look at all the bugs, and decide what the most important to work first are.
<charlie-tca> Perhaps things like "doesn't work", or "can't resume" are more important to them
<chewyTree> ya thats what i figured, this would be more like a papercut
<charlie-tca> That bug is annoying, yes, but a simple workaround is to hit F11 and open the dash
<charlie-tca> It does not have to run fullscreen
<chewyTree> ya, though i cant change the importance
<chewyTree> im not allowed or someone higher up does that?
<charlie-tca> Annoying will not become very important.
<charlie-tca> bug control can change importance. We usually ask you what you think it should be, though
<charlie-tca> Importance is set according to the wiki guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<chewyTree> i cant select the importance though, its just greyed out
<charlie-tca> Normal procedure is for you to triage the bug, set confirmed, and ask in this channel to have importance set by bugcontrol
<chewyTree> oooo
<chewyTree> ya sorry i misread
<charlie-tca> annoyances are either wishlist or low
<chewyTree> ya id says this is just a low
<charlie-tca> chewyTree: importance set; Thanks for working on bugs.
<charlie-tca> I also added the workaround, so if someone else has the same issue, it shows up
<chewyTree> thanks charlie-tca, wish i knew some coding so i can do alot more, some of the stuff involves coe and such
<charlie-tca> I can't do coding, so I work on bugs and do testing instead.
<chewyTree> *code, even trying to confirm it would be hard for me lol
<chewyTree> ya, though im off for now. see ya
<charlie-tca> All the coding in the world will not be valuable without someone looking at bugs and testing the code
<chewyTree> can someone edit this to put it as a wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/561237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561237 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wep, wpa and wpa2 wifi networks use the same icon (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> chewyTree: why did you mark that incomplete?
<chewyTree> micahg, i meant to add it to the wishlist sorry, i was about to change it back
<chewyTree> micahg, should i leave it new or confirmed? i mean it is a wishlist item though
<micahg> chewyTree: can you confirm it?
<micahg> that it's a regression I mean?
<chewyTree> well being as in natty you cant tell
<micahg> chewyTree: right, you'd have to download a karmic ISO and verify the behaviour
<chewyTree> ya, but if you cant tell in karmic either
<chewyTree> then what would that mean?
<micahg> chewyTree: no regression and it's wishlist :)
<chewyTree> i would assume it would have to be changed either way
<chewyTree> ahhh mkay
<micahg> otherwise, I think it's low
<chewyTree> ya, i wouldnt care about what security type it is
<chewyTree> so much work for such a trivial bug lol, time to start downloading that iso
<micahg> chewyTree: you don't have to do it, I was just suggesting the next step if you wanted to
<chewyTree> ya, but its something i can atleast try
<chewyTree> most these other bugs are way over my head
<njin> Hello fellows, at what package assign a bug in wubi ?
<Ampelbein> njin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<Ampelbein> njin: i.e. not in ubuntu but in the project wubi.
<njin> Ampelbein:thanks
<MeIsBrains> anyone here?
<penguin42> maybe
<MeIsBrains> haha
<MeIsBrains> anyone active might have been a better question... ;)
<MeIsBrains> trying to get a bit into ubuntu development
<MeIsBrains> looking for bytesized bugs through harvest
<MeIsBrains> but most of them are assigned already
<MeIsBrains> how do I find unassigned ones?
 * Abhijit goes to grab bugs he reported!!!
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, critical bus are already fixex there are this two i found out
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/743663
<Abhijit> an
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 743663 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Distinguish between services in notification (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Low,Triaged]
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/562191
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562191 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) ""Show Rhythmbox" in app indicator sometimes shows Rhythmbox in background (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, you can help fix them!!!
<MeIsBrains> I looked at them. I could look into them
<Abhijit> :-)
<MeIsBrains> are these "bytesized"?
<Abhijit> :-p
<MeIsBrains> I am really really new to development
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, they should be!
<MeIsBrains> i coded like 20y ago
<MeIsBrains> and then again about 5y ago
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, simple way is to look into the bugs reported for the projectr of your choice
<MeIsBrains> ok
<MeIsBrains> how did you find these so quickly? unassigned and bytesized...
<Abhijit> because they were reported by me
<MeIsBrains> haha
<MeIsBrains> ok
<Abhijit> so they are listed in the list of bugs reported by me
<MeIsBrains> is there another way?
<Abhijit> so its easy to find them
<MeIsBrains> unassigned and bytesized
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, another way is to look into the project's bug section
<MeIsBrains> that's what I did I guess, but it is slow proces
<MeIsBrains> click open, find it assigned, close it, next...
<MeIsBrains> there does not seem to be an easy filter...
<Abhijit> nope thts not process
<Abhijit> wait
<MeIsBrains> either it's through harvest - sorted by size, but no way to know if assigned or not
<MeIsBrains> or its through bugs.launchpad.net, you can filter on unassigned, but you can not filter on size
<MeIsBrains> ok... need to go now... I'll read your answer later... tia! ;-)
<yofel> you can search for Assignee: Nobody in the advances search
<yofel> *advanced search
<Abhijit> MeIsBrains, see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<Abhijit> there is option to search if bug is not assigned to nobody
<yofel> and there's a 'bitesize' tag
<yofel> as long as it's used
<bil21al> can any body facing this that the "trash is not open" from launcher
<bil21al> ????????
<Abhijit> bil21al, its working here in my lucid
<bil21al> thank you it working well but here is a bug reported that trash is not opening.
<bil21al> thank  you abhijit u are nice guy u ever answer me thaks for ur time
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> bil21al, welcome! :-)
<bil21al> can we be friendz?
<Abhijit> O.o
<Abhijit> we as a community are friends!
<bil21al> ok
<Abhijit> bil21al, are you new to bug squad?
<bil21al> not i have 4,5 months
<Abhijit> hmm
<Abhijit> bil21al, and you dont have registerd nick?
<bil21al> may be no how can we reg can u tell me
<bil21al> ?
<Abhijit> !register | bil21al
<ubot4> bil21al: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Abhijit> bil21al, do the registering and identifying process in server tab not in any channel
<Abhijit> bil21al, and no space before /msg
<bil21al> ok thankx
<Abhijit> bil21al, and if that bug is specifically marked for lucid then you can mark it as invalid
<Abhijit> if not specificaly for lucid then need to test on that another version
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> abhijit i have to give the launchpad id or just email adree of gmail??
<Abhijit> email
<bil21al> abhijit,  how can i come to know that i m regiterd?
<Abhijit> bil21al, check ur emal?
<bil21al> no mail
<Abhijit> O.o
<Abhijit> bil21al, ask in #freenode
<bil21al> can any body tell me how can i set time zone in my launchpad account????
<yofel> bil21al: at the bottom of your LP page is the Location
<yofel> there's a button to change the time zone
<bil21al> location is there but no button is there
<yofel> ask in #launchpad then, they should know
<bil21al> in start i wasn't set it
<Ampelbein> bil21al: go to https://launchpad.net/~YOURUSERNAME/+editlocation
<bil21al> the error came lost some thing  page not found  ampelbein
<Ampelbein> bil21al: what exactly was the webpage you tried to open?
<bil21al> the link u given i open that
<Ampelbein> bil21al: well, how about changing the YOURUSERNAME part to your username?
<bil21al> i didnt understand??
<yofel> bil21al: replace YOURUSERNAME with your launchpad ID
<yofel> and try *that* link
<elyawy> somebody knows about the imac no sound bug?
<chewyTree> so whats policy on a dev who refuses to fix a bug? lol
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: what bug?
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, Extremely minor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldendict/+bug/801166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801166 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "missing icon in unity launcher and from systray (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, basically his reponse was that ubuntu broke it, so they should fix it
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, "I find it extremely arrogant of Ubuntu to break something which was working before and then require all upstream projects to clean up its mess. I would suggest finding someone who is actually responsible for this breakage and ask him to clean this up. I would accept the working patches, but won't spend any of my time actually working on a fix myself." to quote him
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: while I wouldn't use such harsh words, I kinda agree on his reasoning.
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, it does make sense.  But then again, without ubuntu he wouldnt have an app.  goes both ways, idk what to say.
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: I doubt that ubuntu is the only distribution his app runs on.
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, haha ya i know, just trying to play devils advocate
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, Either way, should i try emailing one of the persons who are subscribed to this bug to see if they want to take it on?
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: you could try taking this to the canonical DX team who introduced this change but since the package is in universe, canonical won't care much.
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, you have the email address for that? ill send it their way to see what happens
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: I think you can reach them in #ayatana here on freenode
<chewyTree> lets see what happens
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, thanks
<yofel> erm, even if he responses like that, appindicators are an implementation of KDEs StatusNotifier Specification (http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/index.html) so he shouldn't blame Ubuntu but the whole linux desktop community...
<yofel> although it is Ubuntu's decision to turn off the backwards compatibility
<Ampelbein> yofel: the software shows an icon in Fedora, Debian and Opensuse, but not in Ubuntu, I can see why upstream thinks its only Ubuntu.
<Ampelbein> exactly
<yofel> yeah
<chewyTree> eitherway, hes having none of it lol
<chewyTree> just waiting for someone in #ayatana to wake up
<chewyTree> Does anyone know if the top panel bar is resizable?
<chewyTree> same with the icons
<chewyTree> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779088
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779088 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity's top panel's size (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> Can someone add this bug as a wishlist Item please.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779088
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779088 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity's top panel's size (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> When there is a bug request to update a certain program in the repository, what should i put the status as?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-18
<TheLordOfTime> how do we set a bug to affect a different version of Ubuntu, i.e. Precise or Lucid (given that bugs against packages *without* a specific distro attached are assumed to be against Quantal/latestDev)
<TheLordOfTime> does anyone know?
<lifeless> TheLordOfTime: target to series
<PjotrOrial> So when I was using the beta version and a program crashed, i was redirected into my webbrowser to describe the bug. Now that precise is stable and I get bugs where are those bugs redirected to? Can I do anything else than just clicking 'yes submit this bug please' ?
<PjotrOrial> I submitted at least 25 bugs by accident
<PjotrOrial> since I wanted to get rid of the box when I tracked down the bug
<PjotrOrial> now the bug is reported manually here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults-armel-cross/+bug/1014658
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1014658 in gcc-defaults-armel-cross "arm-linux-gnueabi crashes with "Please submit a full bug report, with preprocessed source if appropriate."" [Undecided,New]
<PjotrOrial> but I'd rather want to know where the bugreports are accessible of the stable ubuntu release
<PjotrOrial> that is when I'd have only clicked on the button in the lower right at this window http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6520164/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-18%2016%3A12%3A45.png
<PjotrOrial> where are those error reports directed to?
<hggdh> PjotrOrial: error reports are accumulated at errors.ubuntu.com (which has restricted access, so you may, or may not see the entries)
<hggdh> and maintainers look at it to find current (or critical) issues, and then open a bug if needed & work on them
<PjotrOrial> hggdh: probably not then, I was just asking out of curiosity as now in the stable release it seems to the user that the bugreporting process is finished after you click on continue, so no further description or so by the user is required?
<hggdh> PjotrOrial: if this is  a crash, no, no other entry is required.
<hggdh> this is dealt now with whoopsie -- the error report collector
<hggdh> assuming most will allow for the reporting, we will have a nice database of the most common issues, and will be able to address these faster than if we still required users to login to LP and report
<PjotrOrial> sure, but at most bugs you need to attach further files and describe exactly what you are doing? Thanks for the background information :)
<hggdh> it may, or maynot be needed. I would expect it would be needed for the most uncommon issues; for the most common, it should (theoretically) be easier to reproduce. But, on need, we can change the collector to ask for additional data
<hggdh> and, then, put the collector back to "minimal data"
<PjotrOrial> so the collector changes its appearance/behaviour on the type of error detected? so a common but hard to track error could still redirect to LP?
<hggdh> the collector _may_ do that. I am not sure if the additionally collected data would go to a bug
<hggdh> I would not direct it to a bug, though, open collections like these can add a truckload of comments
<hggdh> but this is my personal view
<PjotrOrial> heh, thanks for telling me, I just wondered that with release the bugtracking changed :)
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-19
<TheLordOfTime> any bugcontrol person around?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: yes?
<bladernr_> Hey, I just asked this in ubuntu-testing, but this may be more apropos... do any of you know of a way to "follow" a particular bug tag or set of tags, aside from what I do now, which is do an advanced search for the tag and bookmark the URL
<bladernr_> nm, figured it out... :)
<LordOfTime> how high-volume is the ubuntu bugs mailing list?
<lifeless> HUGE
<LordOfTime> as in >50k a day?
<andol> Seems like about 200-300MB per mounth
<andol> http://people.canonical.com/~listarchive/ubuntu-bugs/
<LordOfTime> ooh that's a ton...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-20
<bent-stack> Hey I've read all the documentation, Knowledge base info and read all the articles on Triage, can i just dive in and give it a go, or should I have someone walk me through a few to make sure I get it right? I have a technical background - so should be ok with detail.
<hggdh> bent-stack: yes, you can just dive in -- and ask here when in doubt
<bent-stack> OK - ta
<kai> hi folks
<kai> I'm tracking a bug an ubuntu user reported in the samba bugzilla, but I can only reproduce this bug using the binary package from ubuntu
<kai> does it make sense to file that with launchpad, or will that just result in someone filing another upstream bug anyway?
<kai> I'm trying to figure out what's broken there, but the samba-dbg package doesn't seem to supply the debug symbols I need
<hggdh> kai: please file in LP, if you do not mind; please also include a reference to bugzilla, and state it does not happen with upstream code.
<hggdh> kai: and thank you
<dlentz> please mark bug 1015325 Triaged/Wishlist (it's been confirmed and checked for dupes on lp and debian bugtrakcer)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1015325 in abuse-sdl "abuse-sdl could depend/recommend on abuse-sfx instead of suggest it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015325
<hggdh> dlentz: done, and sorry for butchering your nick in the bug
<hggdh> (dlenz instead of dlentz)
<dlentz> hggdh, tpyo's happen (thanks)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> dlentz: was it also reported on Debian?
<dlentz> no, should i report it there?
<hggdh> dlentz: yes, please (and then add the Debian bug in ours)
<hggdh> dlentz: please refer to the LP bug in the Debian one (like 'original bug: https://bugs/launchpad.net/1015325')
<hggdh> so that we will have links both ways
<dlentz> hggdh, i see that abuse-sfx is in multiverse (marked non-free in debian) and abuse is a universe package, so i guess that is the issue?
<hggdh> dlentz: ah, most probably. We cannot depend on multiverse
<hggdh> free packages cannot depend on non-free ones
<dlentz> ok, i noted that, but i left it open
<hggdh> that's OK, at least some more visible warning could be stated
<hggdh> dlentz: I added a 'also affects distribution' for the Debian bug you opened, and I guess we are done there. Thank you again.
<CarlFK> meta bug: broken images on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<TheLordOfTime> its just you
<TheLordOfTime> its working on my end
 * TheLordOfTime keeps no cache either
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=process-data2.png  The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<CarlFK> not all of them - but at least 2
<TheLordOfTime> still working for me
<CarlFK> huh
<TheLordOfTime> clear your cache and try again
<CarlFK> huh, just reloading fixed it
<TheLordOfTime> there you go
<yofel> could someone set the importance on bug 1015616 please? I suggest Critical, but I filed it. It made dpkg unusable until I fixed the status file by hand.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1015616 in dpkg "dpkg fails with status parsing error after upgrade to dpkg 1.16.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015616
<AlexzAK> Hi! Could some one check out my bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/1015744
<AlexzAK> I have patch applied. Please help me to test it
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015744 in readline6 "Bash history navigation keys should be enabled in the config" [Undecided,New]
<AlexzAK> *patch is attached to the bug
<LuiX> hi! what could make the enhanced zoom functionality to suddenly stop working? my keyboard shortcut is ctrl + alt + mousewheel (b4 and b5)?
<yofel> nvm, dup
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-21
<CarlFK> Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<CarlFK> where did the debug debs go?
<kai> hggdh: thank you. bug is filed. :)
<AlexzAK> Hi. Is any body here?
<AlexzAK> Why this chat is so silent?
<AlexzAK> 124 people: Are you zombies? or some thing?
<jpds> AlexzAK: Just ask your question and if someone knows the answer they'll help.
<AlexzAK> jpds: Can you help me with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/1015744
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015744 in readline6 "Bash history navigation keys should be enabled in the config" [Undecided,New]
<AlexzAK> All Gentoo installations have this feature enabled by default. But Ubuntu distro has no
<jpds> AlexzAK: Erm, bash already does that.
<AlexzAK> jpds: This feature disabled in default readline config
<jpds> ...by default.
<AlexzAK> jpds: Page up key search history back regarding what you already typed?
<jpds> AlexzAK: Yes.
<AlexzAK> I don't see it working in any ubuntu distro for five year actually... I don't understend
<jpds> AlexzAK: I've had it working all the time I've used Ubuntu since 5.04.
<AlexzAK> so use case:
<AlexzAK> 0. disable custom bash config
<AlexzAK> 1. type ls and space
<AlexzAK> 2. press Page up
<AlexzAK> 3. Nothing happens
<jpds> AlexzAK: Oh, page up, I just use the up arrow key.
<AlexzAK> Yes, Page Up are not interating over history, but do searching
<jpds> I do Ctrl-R if I need to search.
<jpds> Oh well.
<AlexzAK> So you affected by this bug too. This is good
<jpds> Not really, I use zsh. ;)
<AlexzAK> Can you uncomment lines from my patch in the /etc/inputrc config
<AlexzAK> jpds: I use zsh too. About five years ago I installed it, because bash not allowed to press PageUp/PageDown
<AlexzAK> jpds: Do you know bash and readline maintainers?
<AlexzAK> Can you talk to them?
<jpds> No, they'll look into the bug when they have time.
<jpds> AlexzAK: Also, it would probably be better to send that feature request to Debian.
<AlexzAK> Launchpad says that there are one mainteiner for both Debian and Ubuntu
<jpds> AlexzAK: Still, send it to the Debian bug tracker, no point introducing a delta purely in Ubuntu
<AlexzAK> I will wait for maintainer response of course. But this problem was originally reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/103986
<AlexzAK> It was a year 2007
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 103986 in base-files "Update inputrc config and bash config" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<AlexzAK> I will try to send it to Debian
<Logan_> I can't seem to triage any bugs anymore... can anyone help?
<Logan_> I haven't tried in a while, and I'm part of the Ubuntu Bug Squad group.
<Logan_> Oh, hggdh, you're here.
<Logan_> <Logan_> I can't seem to triage any bugs anymore... can anyone help?
<Logan_> <Logan_> I haven't tried in a while, and I'm part of the Ubuntu Bug Squad group.
<Logan_> Can you help? :)
<hggdh> Logan_: what exactly do you need?
<Logan_> I can't mark any Ubuntu bugs as Triaged.
<Logan_> It's greyed out.
<Logan_> But I'm part of the Ubuntu BugSquad group on Launchpad, which should allow me to triage bugs, no?
<hggdh> Logan_: yes, you can triage, but you have to be a member of BugControl to set bugs to Triaged (and a few other actions)
<Logan_> Oh...
 * Logan_ is silly.
<hggdh> BugControl membership is a bit more involved
<hggdh> Logan_: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Logan_> Reading now. :)
<Logan_> I might try applying.
<Logan_> I have done a ton of triaging.
<hggdh> Logan_: make sure you have at least 5 bugs that shine on showing your triager work
<Logan_> And I recently started teaching myself packaging. :P
<Logan_> Yeah, definitely. I'll see what I can find.
 * hggdh would have to sa -1
<Logan_> Hmm?
<hggdh> output got confusing due to personal dislexia and tired status
<Logan_> Ah. :P
<Logan_> I'm going through the [needs-packaging] backlog right now.
<Logan_> You wouldn't believe how many aren't linked to Debian WNPP bugs.
<hggdh> I meant: if you do not give us 5 nice bugs showing you *triager* work, I would hate it, but would vote -1 on your application
<Logan_> Oh, I see.
<hggdh> I would believe... we are way behind on upstreaming
<Logan_> I know. :/
<Logan_> I've been spending most of my triaging time linking to upstream bugs, registering upstream projects, etc.
<Logan_> I think that's important.
<hggdh> it if, and we do thank you for this work
<Logan_> :)
 * hggdh goes bang head on wall for a while, dyxlexia is quite strong now
<hggdh> s/it if/it is/
<Logan_> You should probably sleep. :P
<hggdh> I officially got out of bed one hour ago :-)
<Logan_> Ah.
<Logan_> Well, this in interesting packaging request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/885574
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 885574 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cheermeup request for packaging" [Wishlist,New]
<Logan_> "Sends affirmative messages to the currently logged in users via the notification library. The affirmative messages are intended to boost the user's self-esteem by telling the user he or she is a great person, that someone loves him or her, etc.
<Logan_> "
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> now, there is space for everything, I guess
<Logan_> Seems a bit silly.
<hggdh> well, for me it does, but this would be my view only. There is space for all
<Daekdroom> I can't see how needing an app for telling you how great you are for no reason at all boosts self-steem.
<Logan_> hggdh: I should also request to be an Ubuntu member at this point...
<Logan_> Hmm.
<Logan_> Meh, it says 6 months of continuous contribution. Looks like I'll be waiting a bit. :P
<hggdh> Logan_: you can. Please try to get testimonials from people you have dealt with, it does help
<hggdh> Daekdroom: neither do I, but this is a personal opinion, and should be influence the packaging of an application
<Daekdroom> shouldn't?
<hggdh> meaning, it *will* influence my decision to package it (I will not), but it is still a valid package
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> So it is a valid package but you'll leave it to someone else to step up for because you don't think it is useful?
<hggdh> I do not see I will have time to work on it -- there are other more important (in my humble view) work to be performed
<hggdh> Daekdroom: as always, one is free to select to work (or not) on a particular bug
<epikvision> how can one help for the papercut project?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-22
<phanimahesh> how do i request apport information on a bug?
<phanimahesh> i.e, there is a bug, on which additional info is needed. It is missing apport data. How do i instruct the bug reporter to add additional data (apport report) into existng bug?
<phanimahesh> sorry. got the answer. :)
<trinikrono> which did you use phanimahesh
<trinikrono> apport-collect xxxxxx ?
<phanimahesh> yup.
<phanimahesh> I need to suggest someone.
<trinikrono> you saw the bug responses too
<trinikrono> for apport collect?
<phanimahesh> there are no responses. very fresh bug with no info.
<phanimahesh> #1016363
<trinikrono> you can put bug 1016363
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> ubot is not working it seems
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016363 in command-not-found "not found problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016363
<trinikrono> oh there it is
<phanimahesh> ok. so i put bug number and ubot2 sends a link?
<phanimahesh> good. :)
<trinikrono> yes
<trinikrono> put a nice response
<phanimahesh> can you look at it? I sent a short one.
<trinikrono> you saw the page for that phanimahesh
<phanimahesh> bug page?
<phanimahesh> yup.
<phanimahesh> I've joined the bug squad long ago but couldn't contribute much. Ocassionally i drop by and look at something i can help with or contribute bug heat. :)
<trinikrono> i meant this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing_Apport_Information
<trinikrono> thats all :D
<phanimahesh> oh! I'll remember to use those responses in future. I so very love canned responses. :P :) #lazy
<trinikrono> lol, sometimes they help and some people think we sound like robots lol, so cant make everyone happy
<phanimahesh> yeah.. there was a meta post on Ask Ubuntu that complained that the site was full of robots. :P
<phanimahesh> coz we are lazy enough to use a user script to paste pro-forma comments.
<trinikrono> lol the team has like 1000 members and the have 1000000 bugs so they need all the help they can get
<phanimahesh> yup.
<bullgard6> I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug phpmyadmin'. The hard disk started heavy activity. To my surprise Launchpad did not open (as it did in the past). So I could not report verbally what error I observed. Is this the new intended way of ubuntu-bug's error reporting?
<phanimahesh> i dont think so. Heavy activity is kind of normal, as it tries to collect additional info.
<phanimahesh> did waiting help?
<bullgard6> phanimahesh: Yes, very long waiting did help. Very long waiting actually.
<phanimahesh> lol. ok.
<phanimahesh> the data collection is heavily resource intensive.
<bullgard6> In the past I have compiled more than 100 error reports. So I have acquired a feeling how long it usually takes until Launchpad appears after I issue a ubuntu-bug command. This time the period was unusually long.
<phanimahesh> bullgard6: thats.. unusual then. may be file a bug against apport. :P
<alo21> hi ak
<alo21> all*
<alo21> I would like to fix easy bug and someo
<alo21> ...someone suggest me to read how to work with patches
<alo21> I found it a little bit tricky
<astraljava> alo21: This is a somewhat good page I often refer to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<alo21> astraljava: it tells how to work with patches?
<astraljava> alo21: The only difference if you're making just general patches, is that you replace the 'debdiff' tool with 'diff -Nurp'.
<astraljava> alo21: It tells how you prepare them, and how  you apply them.
<astraljava> alo21: Have you got a more precise problem or a question?
<alo21> astraljava: let me find a specific page
<alo21> astraljava: someone give me this guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems)
<alo21> astraljava: and it does not seem very clear
<astraljava> alo21: Well, it presents all the various ways of using patching systems, and also the work flow of not using a patch system.
<alo21> astraljava: are write there all needed informations on how create, apply and test a patch?
<alo21> astraljava: so.. is it a comprehensive guide?
<astraljava> alo21: It _is_ quite comprehensive. Do you have a specific problem with any random steps?
<alo21> astraljava: not now... but if I will, I ask you some questions
<astraljava> Sure, you're always welcome to do so. :)
<alo21> astraljava: thanks spending your time helping me
<astraljava> No probs, happy to help. Thanks for showing interest in making ubuntu better. :)
<alo21> it's my pleasure
<alo21> hi
<alo21> following this guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems) I edited a patch, my question is: How can I test this patch?
<alo21> should I build all?
<alo21> hi all How can i test a patch created by my hands?
<LoT> try and manually build the package?
<LoT> or have someone build and run for you
<alo21> LoT: I am a beginner, how can I build a package?
<AlexzAK> Hi, I there are any method to resolve situation when bug with simple fix and patch is not fixed by maintainer for 5 years?
<AlexzAK> What to do in such cases?
<jtaylor> which bug?
<AlexzAK> This for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/readline6/+bug/103986
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 103986 in base-files "Update inputrc config and bash config" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<AlexzAK> jtaylor: What to do in such cases?
<jtaylor> this looks more like different opinion than a bug
<jtaylor> if the maintainer disagrees, there is nothing you can do
<AlexzAK> jtaylor: Person says that feature of bash should be enabled. To enable it, maintainer must uncomment just two lines. And Gentoo linux have that lines uncommented realy
<AlexzAK> If maintainer disagrees with it he must to close bug as "wont fix"? or no?
<jtaylor> yes
<AlexzAK> So, what can I do with it?
<jtaylor> not much
<jtaylor> its not really important enough for e.g. a mail to a list
<AlexzAK> if it so, than it is very bad :( This bug have patch included and still ignored
<AlexzAK> Can I commit some fix to the readline6 development brunch?
<AlexzAK> Ubuntu is titled as "Linux for human beings", but Gentoo have more human friendly bash configuration :(
<AlexzAK> It is obvious that https://launchpad.net/~doko is too busy. But having bad bash configuration is not an exit
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-23
<alo21> hi
<alo21> I made a patch and applied it. How can I buikd the package?
<alo21> build*
<alo21> I hava a problem applying patch. If I run edit-patch, it gives me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1055443/
<alo21> philipballew: can you help me, please?
<philipballew> Im not very good at this stuff. but someone will halp eventually
<alo21> kklimonda: could you help me, please?
<alo21> kklimonda: sorry, I make a mistake
<alo21> kancerman: could you help me, please?
<astraljava> alo21: Could you pastebin the rejects file? should be something like hello.c.rej or similar.
<alo21> astraljava: yes, herehttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1055443/
<astraljava> That's the same output you pasted before.
<alo21> astraljava: o yes.. sorry should I pastebin .patch?
<alo21> astraljava: I also followed this guide (http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html)  the build succesfull ends, but seems patches were not applied
<astraljava> Well if there are no reject files, then yes, the patch, please.
<alo21> astraljava: wait... maybe I am making a mistake. Should I download from LP?
<astraljava> alo21: I wouldn't know what you should be downloading from LP. :)
<alo21> astraljava: the source code
<astraljava> alo21: Well it depends. The patch could be against a certain version. Was that done by you, or someone else?
<alo21> astraljava: the patch?
<astraljava> alo21: Yes, the patch that fails to apply as per your pastebin entry just above.
<alo21> astraljava: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1055581/
<astraljava> alo21: Try adding a whitespace at the end of the patch.
<astraljava> Sorry, newline of course.
<alo21> astraljava: what do you mean: at the end of the patch  ?
<astraljava> alo21: The patch has on the last line some text, it might need an additional newline so the last line is empty. Just go to the end and press enter, that should do it.
<alo21> astraljava: I try to make the package.... just for informations: I am working with hello (quilt)
<astraljava> alo21: Yeah, I figured. I tested against the precise version of hello.
<alo21> astraljava: Should I run thi command to apply my patch:  patch -p1 < debian/patches/file.patch ?
<astraljava> alo21: If you are using debuild to build the package, then it should detect a patch if it's in the same directory, and offer you to add it as a proper patch under debian/patches/
<astraljava> alo21: But you can of course test the patch that way, but then you cannot use it as a debian/patches/ patch anymore, as it of course has been applied already.
<alo21> astraljava: Should I see the patch applied in both cases?
<astraljava> alo21: You will want to see the patch applied as the end result, yes. You have two choices in making it happen, apply it with patch manually, or let the debuild handle it.
<alo21> astraljava: to build my package I used: debuild -us -uc
<alo21> astraljava: hello packages succesfully, but I can not see any changes
<alo21> hello was built succesfully*
<astraljava> alo21: Look one directory up.
<alo21> astraljava: I have just installed .deb package
<alo21> astraljava: but if I run hello, I can not see any change
<alo21> astraljava: when you sad: "add a newline ad the and", did you meant this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1055616/  ?
<astraljava> alo21: Yes.
<alo21> ok
<alo21> astraljava: it is so weird
<alo21> astraljava: any suggestions?
<astraljava> alo21: Hang on, I'll try something. (and on the phone, brb)
<astraljava> alo21: My inexperience is showing, I'm afraid, but when I prepare a debdiff out of it, apply that to a pristine source, then build it, the change is effective. Perhaps someone else can guide you better in the other methods.
<alo21> astraljava: how did you make a debdiff?
<astraljava> alo21: I think I linked that page to you earlier already, but here it is again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<alo21> astraljava: does metter if I use nano instead of vi?
<astraljava> alo21: Certainly not. :) Any editor will do.
<alo21> astraljava: The link above, is how to propose a maerge
<alo21> merge*
<astraljava> alo21: It's how you work with debdiffs. Like I said, it works for me when I do it that way. Others can help you with some alternative routes.
<alo21> astraljava: thanks
<alo21> Can somebody else help me with patch?
<astraljava> alo21: Sorry I couldn't be of further assistance.
<alo21> astraljava: is ok.... thanls a lot for your assistance
<astraljava> alo21: Actually, now it works. I don't know what I did wrong there earlier.
<alo21> astraljava: debdiff?
<astraljava> alo21: No need for debdiff.
<alo21> astraljava: what did you use?
<astraljava> The procedure is simple; apt-get source hello; cd hello<tab>; patch -p1 < <path/to/patch>; dpkg-source --commit; dch -i; debuild -S; dpkg-buildpackage
<alo21> astraljava: why commit?
<astraljava> alo21: Because otherwise debuild will refuse to continue building.
<alo21> astraljava: I ha this "error running debsign failed" when I run debuild -S
<alo21> astraljava: it seems that I have no an gpg key or something similar
<alo21> astraljava: I cannot sing changes and any dsc files
<astraljava> alo21: You didn't update the changelog with `dch -i`, or your gpg key doesn't have the same identifier that you put in changelog.
<astraljava> alo21: But you can get around that with `debuild -S -us -uc`
<alo21> astraljava: If I run dpkg-source, it tells: info: there are no local changes to record
<astraljava> alo21: Then your patch didn't apply correctly.
<alo21> astraljava: why?
<astraljava> alo21: I wouldn't know. You need to pastebin the output of that command.
<alo21> astraljava: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1055724/
<astraljava> alo21: I don't know what is going wrong, for me it suggests a new patch name. Double-check that you have the new, untouched source tree, and the patch is correct.
<alo21> astraljava: wait... when I create a patch, should I download the source again and apply that patch to the new sorce?
<astraljava> alo21: Yes, the patch won't do anything on changed sources.
<alo21> astraljava: I tried it... the patch and source rae ok.
<alo21> astraljava: I built the package, but I cannot see any change
<astraljava> alo21: Did you follow the work flow exactly like I posted above?
<astraljava> alo21: Are you sure you're executing the correct binary after the change? Did you install the new .deb?
<alo21> astraljava: yes... but I used debuild -S -us -uc
<alo21> astraljava: sudo dpkg -u <package>.deb  ?
<astraljava> Heh, that's why you won't see the change. :) `sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb`
<alo21> astraljava: sorry I meand -i
<alo21> meant*
<alo21> astraljava: what could going wrong?
<astraljava> alo21: I would need the output of the whole work flow. Prior to that, make sure the patch is secure, then start in a clean directory, and also remove the existing hello package to be sure you're running the right binary.
<alo21> astraljava: even how I created the patch?
<alo21> astraljava: I run: sudo apt-get remove hello to remove hello, but it is still installed on my system
<astraljava> alo21: You can check which package provides the binary with: `dpkg -S `which hello``
<astraljava> alo21: O
<astraljava> alo21: Sorry, I'm going out for a while, I'll be back in an hour or so to see your progress.
<alo21> astraljava: ok.. thanks again
<astraljava> Actually, scratch that. It just started raining.
<alo21> astraljava: it works
<alo21> astraljava: I removed hello (programm) in usr/local/bin
<astraljava> Right.
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Can I upload patches on Launchpad?
<penguin42> alo21: Yes
<alo21> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> alo21: You can attach a patch to a bug as an attachment, you can also if you feel up for it, you can submit the patch to the bzr source code repository and ask for it to be reviewed
<penguin42> alo21: Is it a patch you wrote?
<alo21> penguin42: what do you mean with wrote?
<penguin42> alo21: Is it a patch you got off the net somewhere, or did you figure out the problem and change the code
<alo21> penguin42: second one
<penguin42> ok; it's always good to say that so people can track it
<alo21> penguin42: so... can I upload the patch as an attachment on Launchpad in tgis case?
<penguin42> alo21: Yep
<alo21> penguin42: and when should I upload it via bzr?
<penguin42> alo21: What's the bug number?
<alo21> 988775
<alo21> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/+bug/988775
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 988775 in sessioninstaller "typo in ../sessioninstaller/core.py:915 -- follwing" [Low,In progress]
<alo21> penguin42: is a bitsize
<alo21> penguin42: I am new in this group, but I know quite good C and Python
<penguin42> alo21: nod; I'd attach the patch first
<alo21> penguin42: should I set "Assigned to" as Nobody, once the patch will be approved?
<penguin42> alo21: I'm not quite sure the right way to use the assigned-to; it's used more where people are handing out bugs for others to ix, or to make sure people know that you are looking at it
 * penguin42 tries to find the page on howto submit stuff using bzr; it's moved from my bookmark
<alo21> penguin42: ok
<alo21> penguin42: you are very helpful and open
<penguin42> alo21: Here we are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
 * alo21 feels very comfortable here at Ubuntu
<alo21> penguin42: thanks again, I keep it in mind
<penguin42> no problem
<alo21> penguin42: have noticed that people who use Ubuntu, but not contribute to make Ubuntu everyday better are not very polite?
<penguin42> alo21: Oh politeness varies a lot - this channel tends to be good
<alo21> penguin42: yes... this is very good...
<alo21> penguin42: I am sorry, but I have to go.. thanks for your assistance and have a nice day
<penguin42> no problem - come back!
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Hoq can I know wich source contains some functionalities?
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  what do you mean?
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: If I would fix a bug, I should know where the bug is
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  if you are going to fix a bug, then the bug in question is bound to the specific source package
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: for example, I would like to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/835018
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 835018 in software-center "Can't select description text in software item screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> and you should fix in Quantal
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  check in 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> does this still exist in 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> Updated for Software Center version 5.1.14.1, Ubuntu Precise Beta 2, as the package title and subtitle are selectable in this version. Only the description field remains unselectable.  <--
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: yes.
<TheLordOfTime>   Version 5.2.1 (precise)  <--
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I downloaded the sources, but there are a lot of file .py
<TheLordOfTime> well, the bug in its *original* form was fixed, you can select the title and version
<TheLordOfTime> you can't select the description
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: How do I know whichfile.py manages descriptions?
<TheLordOfTime> how should i know
 * TheLordOfTime isnt a dev in that package
<TheLordOfTime> you'll have to dig around
<TheLordOfTime> and find out
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: are joking?
<alo21> are you*
<TheLordOfTime> nope
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not a dev on that package, i cant help find where the stuff is that needs fixing
<TheLordOfTime> right now, i'm working on an nginx package, so i am a tad busy
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: ok, anyway... thanks
<TheLordOfTime> sorry i couldnt be of more help, but the bug squad doesnt directly analyze each package
<TheLordOfTime> well... that's not true, i know the internal workings of the nginx package, but i'm on that team, so...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/software-center  <-- you might be able to ask one of the people who develops this
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> they'd know the internal workings
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: thank you
<alo21> this bugs (http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/) does not seem all bitsize
<TheLordOfTime> its tied in to the 'bitesize' tag.  and bitesize bugs may still take a bit of work
<TheLordOfTime> most of the bugs you'll see require people who have programming and dev skills
<TheLordOfTime> 'tis why my name isnt on many patches xD
<TheLordOfTime> most of my packages are minor fixes, or patches derived from upstream changes (especially with nginx)
<TheLordOfTime> s/packages/patches/
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, it requires a tiny bit of development skills in the languages being used on programs
<TheLordOfTime> s/tiny bit/bit/
 * TheLordOfTime notices he has a build that's exploding
<TheLordOfTime> oops
 * TheLordOfTime shifts attention
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: what do you mean with: "dev skills"?
<TheLordOfTime> dev skills ina specific language
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. development knowledge of python, dev knowledge of C, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> depending on the langauge and package
<TheLordOfTime> in your case, python
<TheLordOfTime> s/your/this/
<TheLordOfTime> but also a knowledge of what file works with what
 * TheLordOfTime needs to divert his attention before pbuilder eats up all 6 cores in his CPU and all 16GB of memory on his packaging system
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: how do the other developer know a lot of packages structure?
<TheLordOfTime> first off the developers of a package helped to *build* the package (or at least the uploader did)
<TheLordOfTime> and if they built the package they understand the source code
<TheLordOfTime> bah!
 * TheLordOfTime swears
<TheLordOfTime> just what i didnt want to have happen...
 * TheLordOfTime moves off to go fix a hard-crash on the computer that he does his packaging on
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here agree with me this report looks more like a question than a bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/1016932
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1016932 in gnome-system-tools "Setting user to Adminstrator does not allow software installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> (read the details)
<knome> it's a bug. maybe a better description would be "Setting user as administrator doesn't give him sudoing rights"
<knome> whether this is intentional or not, i don't know, but that's what the bug was filed against
<pleia2> TheLordOfTime: "him"? really?
<pleia2> knome: ^^
<pleia2> :P
<knome> pleia2, in the bug, the OP refers to "joey"
<pleia2> yeah, I confirmed and both users are not him ;)
<pleia2> but yeah, it's a bug
<pleia2> exists in 12.10 too :(
<knome> aha
<knome> in that case, sorry. definitely no sexism intended :P
<alo21> I have a problem building juju
<alo21> this is what I see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1056476/
<LordOfTime> help2man: can't get `--help' info from bin/juju  <--
<LordOfTime> although first off, packaging help in -packaging, but why're you building JuJu again
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  ^
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: to test my patch
<TheLordOfTime> looks like your patch broke something
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  is there a bug tied to this thing?
<TheLordOfTime> (and did you upload your patch there)
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: here the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju/+bug/956000
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 956000 in juju "'juju bootstrap' with no arguments gives confusing message" [Low,In progress]
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I haven't uploaded the patch yet
<TheLordOfTime> can you pastebin the patch for me?
 * TheLordOfTime will see if he can replicate your build issues
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1056505/
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I have to sat that inside debian/patches I have a dirrefent type of file
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: whene i run: patch -p1 < /home/alo21/hello/juju-0.5+bzr531/debian/patches/confusing-message.patch
<TheLordOfTime> ewww
<TheLordOfTime> dont do that
<TheLordOfTime> use quilt
<TheLordOfTime> (which the packaging guide says to use)
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: the file inside debian/patches is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1056509/
<TheLordOfTime> that's DEP3
<TheLordOfTime> for build testing, DEP3 isnt really neede
<TheLordOfTime> d
<TheLordOfTime> and since that's all I'm doing, build testing, its irrelevant
<TheLordOfTime> (won't be when the package gets fixed, but that's a differents tory)
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: but it should be a .patch
<TheLordOfTime> so you save it as a .patch
<TheLordOfTime> i'll help you with that later
 * TheLordOfTime dgets the juju source
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: is ok if I download the source with: aot-get source juju?
<alo21> apt*
<TheLordOfTime> if you're not running Quantal yourself, i wouldnt do that
<TheLordOfTime> since if you're on Precise the default apt-get source will get you Precise's
 * TheLordOfTime always relies on dget anyways
<TheLordOfTime> its just a thing i do
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, i got the source, i've applied your patch, running build tests
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: i run this command: atch -p1 <  <path/to/patch>; dpkg-source --commit; dch -i; debuild -S -us -uc; dpkg-buildpackage
<TheLordOfTime> for the record, i dont trust dpkg-buildpackage
<TheLordOfTime> i dont trust one-liners eithier
<TheLordOfTime> where'd you get that one-liner from
<TheLordOfTime> or rather that string of commands
<astraljava> Me, and for the record, it's not meant to be a one-liner. Just a list of commands. :)
<astraljava> As you can obviously see it wouldn't work as such anyway.
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I did not run theme on one line
<alo21> in*
<TheLordOfTime> whatever
<TheLordOfTime> i personally dget the source, then *manually* import the patch using Quilt (i take the patch in raw format and save it somewhere on my system), then dch -i, then debuild -S, and then i testbuild the package with pbuilder
<alo21> does you building work?
<TheLordOfTime> a little bit more stuff needed, but...
<TheLordOfTime> i just started the build process
<TheLordOfTime> and like the LP PPA builders..
<TheLordOfTime> it has to generate a base chroot
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: could you tell me all the command you run, please?
<TheLordOfTime> ... ***REALLY***?
<TheLordOfTime> ***SERIOUSLY***
<TheLordOfTime> well fine then
 * TheLordOfTime hates you too
 * TheLordOfTime is annoyed at builder
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: if you do not want
<TheLordOfTime> nah its something unrelated
<TheLordOfTime> give me a bit
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: ok
<TheLordOfTime> this problem with pbuilder always happens when i start on a new system
<TheLordOfTime> either that or a dependency is broken (unlikely)
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: did you complete packaging?
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  oyi, you need to learn patience
<TheLordOfTime> patience is required with bugs and when having someone help you
<TheLordOfTime> my *strong advice* is you wait until i tell you if it worked or not
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I tought you had another problem... so... sorry.
<alo21> I wait here
<TheLordOfTime> the problem i'm having is with pbuilder itself, unrelated to building your package
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm rebuilding the pbuilder tarball that is based on everything
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: wow... why are there so many differnt techniques to build a package?
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  there just are
<TheLordOfTime> and personally i do ***NOT*** recommend dpkg-buildpackage
<TheLordOfTime> under any circumstances
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> i'm redoing my blog, once i do that, i'll write a blog about how i do things
<TheLordOfTime> and just give a few reasons as to why i do things that way
<TheLordOfTime> and what commands I write
<astraljava> TheLordOfTime: Calm down, I wouldn't use it for devel cycle bugfixing either. :) It was just a simple patch check-up on same release that the user was running.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  :P
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  i'm writing the blog anyways, so i know the blog works on planet :P
<astraljava> The package was GNU hello. *smirk*
<TheLordOfTime> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<TheLordOfTime> with the hello package, well... :p
<TheLordOfTime> i should write up a helpdoc...
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: you use pbuilder to do not stain you system, right?
<TheLordOfTime> post it on the wiki under my namespace or some crap
<astraljava> TheLordOfTime: But I agree with you otherwise, just haven't used quilt before, but since it's the de-facto patching system nowadays, I will.
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  my packaging system is a desktop that I built that has 6 cores running at 3.2GHz each, with 16GB of memory available to it
<TheLordOfTime> its ***sole purpose*** is a dev environment
<TheLordOfTime> that includes ruby, GNU C, GNU C++, python, perl, and a few other languages
<TheLordOfTime> as well as all the debian build stuffs
<TheLordOfTime> so in this case it doesnt strain my system
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: ahaha
<astraljava> alo21: pbuilder is handy for two reasons (that I care about, anyway, there are probably others): 1) always clean, no left-over dependencies that might skew the results, and 2) you don't need to run the devel cycle release on your desktop, and still are able to test on it.
<astraljava> TheLordOfTime: It was 'stain', not 'strain'.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Do you ever get even vaguely close to using the 16GB?  I rarely do on my quad core 8GB machine, even when doing a -j10 build
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  only if/when i'm running 18 things at once :P
<TheLordOfTime> (and most of that's python)
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  meh, not really
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: It is nice to be able to run a large VM with say a different distro in to build on that and be able to give the VM a good chunk of resource
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> i do that for Debian
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<alo21> astraljava: do you create a new pbuilder environment every time you build a new package?
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  its a chroot environment, the base exists all the time, but each chroot gets the additional required packages as determined by the debian package
<astraljava> TheLordOfTime: Not really what?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. if it requires iamtheevil, and iamtheevil is not in the base tarball, it'll get those
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: it seems you are very proud of your spacecrafr
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  its not really a stain on my system
<alo21> spacecraft*
<TheLordOfTime> s/those/it/
<astraljava> TheLordOfTime: I mean the question was "you use pbuilder to [] not stain you[r] system", as in it won't leave cruft on your own system.
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: you run pbuilder-dist <distro>  --save-after-login, all your installed deps stay there
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> astraljava:  i purge my cache pretty often
<TheLordOfTime> usually once a week
<TheLordOfTime> (at least for pbuilder, minus the base tarball)
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:   i dont do that intentionally
<TheLordOfTime> ;P
<TheLordOfTime> i know that's what happens, but all the extra cruft goes away
<astraljava> I don't think that's the point. You want to be sure the dependencies are set correctly for a package. If you don't test on pbuilders, you won't know which dependencies have already been installed by something else.
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: good
<TheLordOfTime> regardless
<TheLordOfTime> i dont *care* whether dependencies are saved
<TheLordOfTime> the reason i dont save those dependencies is because the *point* of a pbuilder base tarball is to have the *absolute basics*
<TheLordOfTime> and then get the rest including dependencies
<TheLordOfTime> the same general thing happens in the ppa builders
<TheLordOfTime> except that they rebuild the base environment for each build
<TheLordOfTime> (from observations)
<TheLordOfTime> as well as install the dependencies and the likes for the build process
<TheLordOfTime> afterwards, the chroot gets erased
<penguin42> yeh the danger is having a package installed that turns out to have been a dependency but wasn't listed
<TheLordOfTime> then the package needs bugfixed :P
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  if a dependency is needed, and not listed in debian/control, that package needs burninated with fire until a replacement comes out
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Indeed - but that's what I mean about the danger that a clean pbuilder removes
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> oh i see
 * TheLordOfTime misunderstood your intent :)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
 * penguin42 admits to not liking pbuilder, but I only do an occasional fix - if you're doing stuff all the time I can see it would be easier
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> i cant seem to get pbuilder to work
 * TheLordOfTime checks his ppas
<TheLordOfTime> ooh i have a 'randombuilds' ppa :P
 * TheLordOfTime uses
<TheLordOfTime> bug or no bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016972
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1016972 in owncloud "Owncloud 4.0 release, will 12.04 update be available?" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (for the other bug squad peoples)
<jtaylor> it might make sense for backports
<TheLordOfTime> should i repoint this to backports?
<jtaylor> you should check if a newer version packaged
<jtaylor> if yes point the reporter to the wiki page on backports
<jtaylor> depending on the rdeps it might be simple
<TheLordOfTime> alo21 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108472904/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.juju_0.5%2Bbzr542-1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<TheLordOfTime> same error you're getting
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: could it be a bug?
<TheLordOfTime> unlikley
<TheLordOfTime> since the non-modified source builds perfectly
<TheLordOfTime> a MOTU tested that
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  its already in Quantal as 4.0.2
<TheLordOfTime> so i'll point them to the backports wiki page
<jtaylor> TheLordOfTime: good, it has no rdeps so its a straightforward backport
<jtaylor> though if its brand new it might make sense to wait a while to let it stabilze
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  it looks brand new-isn (2012-06-17), but should i still post about the backport process, and then close the bug i already referenced (assuming in the description i mention it should sit a while and be tested before filing a backport request)
<jtaylor> you could leave the bug open
<jtaylor> just reassign it to backports
<jtaylor> also debian has a 4.0.3
<jtaylor> so its probably not very stable yet if it throws out so many bugfix releases
<TheLordOfTime> its the precise-backports project, right?
 * TheLordOfTime wants to make sure he doesnt break it
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> though it should be checked if it builds in precise unmodified
<TheLordOfTime> well, given my system is fubar'd... :P
<TheLordOfTime> (you've seen -MOTU with the issues i'm having)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll dget it and use my buildtests ppa
<TheLordOfTime> and for the record, i love whomever set up the -bugs-announce system :P
<TheLordOfTime> its nice to be able to see new bugs come out :P
 * TheLordOfTime has a highlighter to see if 'nginx', 'display-dhammapada', or 'php5' are mentioned
<TheLordOfTime> good, the PPAs are fast today :)
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/build-tests/+build/3600637  <-- built without incident
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  hang on a minute
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: ok
<TheLordOfTime> arand:  (from -motu) i was trying to help confirm whether there was a build problem caused by a patch or caused by the original source for the bug that alo21 was working on
<TheLordOfTime> that bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju/+bug/956000
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 956000 in juju "'juju bootstrap' with no arguments gives confusing message" [Low,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> their patch applies with quilt, afaict, but it does not build
<TheLordOfTime> was trying to figure out whether it was failing to build because of the patch or because of the original package from Quantal
<TheLordOfTime> arand:  but if you're saying the original package isnt building from that source, then that's a bigger problem=
<arand> Yeah :/ I'm not sure if the failures in the test cases are serious, the fact that they fail are enough to abort the build though.
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: should I comment this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju/+bug/956000) and say that is no possible to fix the bug due to instability?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 956000 in juju "'juju bootstrap' with no arguments gives confusing message" [Low,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> absolutely not
<TheLordOfTime> arand and i are still debating what the problem is
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: ohh.. I did not read it
<TheLordOfTime> (what we do know is the version that exists in Quantal fails to build from source (FTBFS))
<TheLordOfTime> well, we're debating in #ubuntu-motu, they were helping me with pbuilder, now we're on a diagnosis-of-problem issue
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: I am so sorry, but I have to go. Could send me by email what did you decide, please. You can find my info here: https://launchpad.net/~alo21
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: thanls again and have a nice day
<alo21> thanks*
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-24
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> how can I build a dep-package?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Can I set a bug as "Fix Commtied" once I attach the parch?
<alo21> patch*
<alo21> rsalveti: hi
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: hi
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: did you find some solution last night?
<alo21> u
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> where are all config files in a source?
<arand> alo21: I commented on your patch suggestion for juju, it seems to break the build in that help2man fails to get output from "--help" or "-h", somehow, you probably need to rework your patch so that this doesn't happen.
<arand> (I'm not sure why exactly it fails)
<arand> alo21: When you attach a patch, you would add a "patch" tag.
<arand> "Fix commited" is for when the fix is incorporated into the project but not released, as a rough description.
<larsduesing> are "Bugs" which are more a wishlist-item ok in launchpad? or how to handle them?
<larsduesing> (after reading https://dev.launchpad.net/BugTriage I'm not really sure..
<penguin42> can you give an example of the bug?
<larsduesing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/797268
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 797268 in aiccu "aiccu configuration should warn users that extra steps are needed in order to configure a tunnel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> larsduesing: Right, first note that the dev.launchpad.net/BugTriage is for bugs in launchpad itself as opposed to Ubuntu bugs
<penguin42> larsduesing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance  is a better reference for ubuntu bugs
<larsduesing> oh.. ah
<larsduesing> ok.. so anybody should flag it as wishlist
<larsduesing> I'm not capable to do it :)
 * penguin42 can
<larsduesing> it would be nice, if you could do it :-)
<larsduesing> thanks
<larsduesing> :)
<penguin42> done - now probably the right thing is to ask him to raise it with the developers of aiccu upstream; I'm guessing it's unlikely the ubuntu devs are going to pick it up themselves, unless one of them happens to want to do it
<larsduesing> penguin42: I happen to be the only one who is actively maintaining the ubuntu part of aiccu...
<penguin42> ah right!
<larsduesing> but I'm not really sure about this proposal...
<penguin42> larsduesing: So I don't know anything about aiccu; normally the thing would be to file a corresponding bug in the upstream bug tracker - but I can't see one
<larsduesing> there is no upstream bug tracker
<larsduesing> (if you do not talk about debian, which has of course...)
<penguin42> larsduesing: Is most of aiccu's development done upstream or by people in debian/ubuntu?
<larsduesing> I'm not really sure
<larsduesing> but a version-string 20070115-15ubuntu3 says nearly all :-)
<penguin42> hmm is there a newer upstream or debian version?
<larsduesing> it seems to be done in debian
<larsduesing> that is current merge from debian
<penguin42> sounds like nothing much has happened there then
<larsduesing> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/aiccu/+changelog
<larsduesing> yes
<larsduesing> all done was some dependencies for kfreebsd :)
<penguin42> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=aiccu&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<penguin42> so nothing happened there either
<larsduesing> yes
<larsduesing> it is quite often used, it works, fine :)
<penguin42> and the last version on https://www.sixxs.net/tools/aiccu/ is 2007.01.15 (for Unix)
<larsduesing> yes
<larsduesing> that's it as I said
<penguin42> so to be honest it looks like a dead project except for Windows which they're still doing updates for - is the right thing to see if the functionality is in something like network manager?
<larsduesing> so nothing really happens there
<larsduesing> not really
<larsduesing> it is an ipv6-gateway
<penguin42> back in about 10mins
<larsduesing> np
<larsduesing> sixxs gives away ipv6-nets and routes them over ipv4 - aiccu is the client which gives ipv6-connectivity to the local net
<penguin42> larsduesing: Isn't that a pretty common thing to do with ipv6 - or is it a different way each provider does it?
 * penguin42 wonders hth to mark a bug of mine as a dupe in kde's bugtracker
<penguin42> ah found it
<alo21> hi, can someone help me with this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju/+bug/956000), please?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 956000 in juju "'juju bootstrap' with no arguments gives confusing message" [Low,In progress]
 * penguin42 looks
<alo21> penguin42: i tell you more in detail
<alo21> penguin42: in the last messagge, Cli wrote "<edit>". Does it mean aplly the patch?
<penguin42> not obvious to me whether that's just a bug in the docs he was using
<alo21> apply*
<penguin42> ok, I see
<alo21> penguin42: ok
<penguin42> alo21: Yes where he says <edit> he means apply the patches or make your changes
<alo21> penguin42: in this case, the patch I made
<penguin42> alo21: Because upstream juju is maintained in bzr/launchpad it makes it easy for you to submit the patch directly to it
<penguin42> alo21: But note comment #5 about there being a problem with your patch
<alo21> penguin42: In fact they would see what problem is it
<alo21> it is*
<alo21> penguin42: can I ask more one question?
<alo21> one more*
<alo21> ypwong: hi
<penguin42> alo21: Sure
<alo21> penguin42: can I add tags, if necessary?
<penguin42> alo21: Yes, there is a list of common ones
<alo21> penguin42: ok... what should I know to fix bug....
<alo21> penguin42: For example I know C and Python, but, for , me is very hard to fix bitsize bugs
<alo21> penguin42: because I cannot find the,
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<alo21> penguin42: have you got any suggestion?
<penguin42> alo21: Sometimes it helps if you pick a group of packages or one package and get to know it well
<penguin42> alo21: Then you get used to how that package fixes bug upstream and where in the code things are, so maybe you can fix a few bugs at the same time
<alo21> penguin42: how can I know a package very well? The common applcations I use are Thunderbird and Firefox
<penguin42> alo21: Those are huge packages - they take a lot of experience I think
<alo21> penguin42: where did you start?
<alo21> from*
<penguin42> alo21: If you are interested in fixing bugs in them it might be best to look at those projects upstream and their wikis for small bugs in them, but not all packages are as complex as firefox
<alo21> penguin42: what about Unity?
<penguin42> alo21: I don't know much about Unity, I think there might be a channel specially for unity dev; I suspect it's simpler than firefox say - and all (?) of the dev is done in Ubuntu rather than upstream
<alo21> penguin42: ok, thanks
<penguin42> alo21: I tend to mostly fix bugs that annoy me or when I spot them in lp bugs where I know the package or where it's easy to understand
<alo21> penguin42: I would like too... but most of this bugs are a little bit tricky her (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize)
<alo21> penguin42: they required a good knowledge of each package
<penguin42> alo21: hmm I'm not sure why some of those are bitesize
<penguin42> alo21: I'd say pick a package that you understand how to use well, and isn't too big and see if you can pick some bugs off that
<alo21> penguin42: ok, thanks for your advices
<TheLordOfTime> alo21:  also, your patch from yesterday
<TheLordOfTime> it causes an FTBFS issue on the juju package
<TheLordOfTime> (separate from current FTBFS issues)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-17
<blkperl> Hi can someone mark bug 1188793 as triaged and propose it for SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188793 in virt-viewer (Ubuntu) "virt-viewer has GTK error on connection to remote" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188793
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-18
<RoyK> xnox: ping?
<xnox> RoyK: hello
<xnox> what's up? =)
<RoyK> xnox: just wondering about bug 1189567 - I have given enough info to reproduce it with the metadump file (linked to the bug), so I don't see why it's marked incomplete. I also disagree with this being prioritised as "medium" since a supported filesystem really should be repairable
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1189567 in xfsprogs (Ubuntu Quantal) "xfs_repair fails to repair filesystem" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189567
<xnox> RoyK: 29MB binary file is hardly a reproducer. How to create corrupted filesystem that xfs fails to repair? The statuses & importance match current information. Please read the Stable Release Updates policy and the Ubuntu Bug Squad documentation.
<xnox> RoyK: bug is fixed in Raring & saucy. And it's not clear the scope of machines affected.
<xnox> RoyK: case in point - inibiting repairing a filesystem does not cause additional data loss. You can boot raring live-cd and repair the filesystem from the live session.
<RoyK> uh... the dump file represents a corrupt filesystem
<RoyK> I was under the impression that LTS was meant to be the rock stable one
<RoyK> I got the bug confirmed by an xfs developer, as stated in the report
<RoyK> so it's there
<RoyK> he told me he couldn't help sort out which particular patch it was that fixed it, since his employer (redhat) wouldn't be too happy for him to help out with ubuntu bugs
<RoyK> xnox: this is rubbish
<xnox> RoyK: i don't deny that it's a real bug affecting precise. but at the same time I do not have time investigating on how to reproduce it (the corruption) and to identify the minimal patches needed to fix it. Please note ubuntu does not automatically upgrade packages to newer point releases for stable systems.
<RoyK> well, if an xfs developer tells me it's real, what more should I do?
<RoyK> I know this, well, they do, if it's a kernel
<RoyK> so that's not completely true
<RoyK> then find whoever's responsible for xfs and fix a backkport?
<xnox> all packages in ubuntu are managed collectively by ubuntu-developers. If you wish this bug to be fixed in the SRU, to help this happen follow as little or as much from the: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates page.
<xnox> for a full point release into -backports
<xnox> you can follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<xnox> or find somebody else you will do either of those.
<xnox> backport will require testing all reverse-dependenices which includes all partitioning tools.
<xnox> just a patch to fix that particular bug will need testing of possible regressions from that patch.
<xnox> RoyK: do you or the xfs upstream developer know how to cause a corruption which xfs_repair was failing to fix? is there an upstream test-suite for this bug?
<RoyK> I don't know what fixed the corruption - probably silent errors on a disk. I had issues with ext4 too after I changed to a new fs. running zfs now, so it's not a real problem for me anymore, I'm just concerned that such a bug isn't fixed
<RoyK> how the corruption happened isn't very relevant either
<RoyK> what's relevant is that it can't be repaired with that version of xfsprogs
<RoyK> and that's easily reproducable with the metadump
 * Noskcaj is away: school
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-19
<pianogmx> where do I go on ubuntu to setup my wiki-page?
<mitya57> pianogmx: to #ubuntu, this is a channel for bugs discussion (but you probably want mediawiki or moin)
<pianogmx> ya I saw that and posted on #ubuntu but no response...
<pianogmx> its there a channel for looking for a mentor?
<pianogmx> nvm.
<hggdh> pianogmx: mentor for what?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-20
<linuxdude> hello
<TheLordOfTime> hiya
<linuxdude> First time here. I'm interest in learning QA and helping Ubuntu get better.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-22
 * Noskcaj is away: I'm either at school or soccer. or i just don't like you.
<roasted> hello
<savio> Bug #987630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987630 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "changing brightness freezes computer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987630
<savio> Anyone working on this
<penguin42> seems very unlikely that's a gsd bug
<savio> penguin42: what's status ? bug is open for almost year
<savio> Is anyone working on it
<penguin42> savio: Don't know, I mean it's undecided, so I doubt it
<penguin42> savio: What hardware do you have?
<penguin42> savio: And when it locks up can you still ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text terminal (use ctrl-alt-f7 or f8 to get back if you're lucky)
<savio> penguin42: dell inspiron laptop with Intel i3 and Intel HD graphics
<savio> penguin42: when system freeze can't able to do anything only option is hard boot
<savio> The problem is solved with boot option acpi_backlight=vendor on quental
<penguin42> ah ok
<savio> But this option is not working with latest ubuntu
<savio> Pe
<penguin42> ok, yeh it sounded like some acpi thing to me - I don't know too much about it
<savio> penguin42: I tried acpi=off it works but no touchpad
<penguin42> savio: I suggest you add a comment saying that to bug 1007765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007765 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "brightness adjusting crashes system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007765
<penguin42> savio: It sounds like a disagreement between the kernel and the Dell BIOSs
<savio> penguin42: I was thinking of downgrading my ubuntu kernel to 3.5
<savio> Also changing brightness manually works great /proc/sys/class/backlight/*
<penguin42> savio: OK, that's worth adding notes about
<penguin42> savio: I've only got a vague understanding how the brightness stuff works; but I think it's vaguely different on different machines
<penguin42> savio: Some BIOSs intercept the keypresses themselves and do it, some rely on the OS
<savio> penguin42: k
<penguin42> savio: I've flipped that bug to kernel and marked it high like the other one
<savio> penguin42: also have latest bios
<penguin42> savio: Please add a comment saying that the /proc works, and the acpi parameter worked for you
<savio> For both the bug
<penguin42> yeh
<savio> K
<savio> U triage bug
<penguin42> triage but not fix
<savio> I wanted to learn for sometimes I also try reading documentation but not get much
<penguin42> the new kernel apparently still has the acpi_backlight stuff in
<savio> penguin42: but its not working with new kernel
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> savio: Do you have any 'video' modules loaded - I think lsmod | grep -i video
<savio> Don't know I am on my android
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> what model Dell did you say?
<penguin42> it's just there is a Dell laptop file in the kernel with a list of quirky models
<penguin42> hmm, although it's setup to use acpi backlight if configured
<savio> Dell inspiron 15
<penguin42> ok, anyway - probably better for an ACPI person to look at this, but add those things you found to the bugs; it's quite useful to know that the proc thing works for people stuck with it, because also that means that it's not actually the stuff that changes the backlight that's necessary broken
<penguin42> savio: I'd try rmmod'ing the video module
<savio> U mean removing video module
<penguin42> nod, not sure what will happen!
<savio> OK I will try that
<savio> I have add comment on both the bugs u might check
<savio> :)
<penguin42> nod, I'm subscribed to the 987630 - you should state exact model
<savio> penguin42: how can I edit my comment
<penguin42> just add another - as long as you don't do it too often it's ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-17
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set this bug Triaged ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/1330222 Thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330222 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "All paper options are unavailable when printing to pdf" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> filipsohajek: I get that behaviour for all my other printers too
<rbasak> filipsohajek: I'm not sure it's a bug
<filipsohajek> rbasak: Ok, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-19
<rubund_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could take a look at LP: #1320359 and perhaps nominate it for Trusty
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320359 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Tiles not showing for libosmgpsmap 0.7.3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320359
<rubund_> I've prepared a bzr branch with the fix (SRU).
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-22
<Nothing_Much> How do I report 2 things at the same time?
<Nothing_Much> To be more specific, I'm having problems with the XMir display server with radeon.
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with the XMir display server with radeon, how would I report that bug?.
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with the XMir display server with radeon, how would I report that bug?
 * penguin42 assumes ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-xmir
<crude_ronin> hi! please help me understand the status of this:- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support for new Ralink Wifi card - Mediatek 7630 [14c3:7630]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<crude_ronin> what is medium, confirmed?
<penguin42> crude_ronin: They're statuses and importances
<crude_ronin> i posted in this bug page, what is it's status? when would it be fixed?
<penguin42> that I can't say, it's in a pile with many other bugs
<penguin42> (I'm not the maintainer for that)
<crude_ronin> oh, i read a mail in a link there -> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/124693
<crude_ronin> please help me understand what is planned?
<crude_ronin> in the mail
<penguin42> crude_ronin: It sounds like there is a driver somewhere, but that's not in the main kernel or in Ubuntu's kernel and people are just trying to figure out how to get that driver added
<penguin42> crude_ronin: The fact a driver exists suggests it should get there reasonably soon
<crude_ronin> ok, it makes sense now :)
<crude_ronin> thanks man! bye!
<penguin42> crude_ronin: Larry Finger seems to be one of the wireless driver maintainers, so the fact he's noticed it is probably also good news
<penguin42> oh well
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-16
<kyr0> Good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-18
<apostoj> Hello, I'd like to discuss a possible bug in the if-up.d upstart script.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-19
<aju> I need report a bug in nautilus in ubuntu 15.04
<aju> can I report here ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-21
 * hjd wonder about bug 1254891
<ubot5> bug 1254891 in cpuburn (Ubuntu) "cpuburn suggests three packages that are not available" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254891
<hjd> Since memtest86 is in Debian, but not Ubuntu, I don't know whether to call that fixed or not. Doesn't seem like a good idea to introduce an Ubuntu-delta to patch it at least.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-21
<Smedles> hi - would be great for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1593944 to be fixed in 16.04LTS
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1593944 in samba (Ubuntu) "case sensitivity issues over SMB2 or above" [High,New]
<slashd> Hi ubuntu bug team, could you please nominate the LP: #1594884 for Trusty ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594884 in linux (Ubuntu) "Port VLAN configuration bug in i40e driver" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594884
<Fixo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1536353         Can anyone please confirm if this bug was really fixed, as a new lauchpad user just set "Fix Released" without any explanation...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1536353 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "[regression] Printer drivers install is broken as lsb package is not available anymore" [High,Fix released]
<Fixo> is this true or only the status was changed? The fix was aplied on 16.04 or only on further realease?
<tarpman> Fixo: looks like it was just changed back
<Fixo> Yes, now a developer is working on, so I think there is no issue at all. Good! Sorry if I caused any trouble :)
<Pici> I was under the impression that the lsb package was only just removed in 16.04
<Fixo> Pici:  16.04 and the next ones
<Pici> Fixo: oh
<Fixo> but this bug fix is going to reverse this
<tdaitx> hi! Could I please get someone to set LP: #1594393 as affecting Yakkety, Xenial, and Wily?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594393 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "JVM on PPC64 LE crashes due to an illegal instruction in JITed code" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594393
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-22
<nacc> can someone create a Xenial bugtask for LP: #1595215?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595215 in php7.0 (Ubuntu) "php7.0 dba extension missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595215
<hggdh> nacc: xenial task approved
<teward> hggdh: coincidental timing I nominated a few minutes earlier :)
<teward> but yep all good there
<hggdh> teward: I saw :-)
<nacc> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-23
<slashd> bdmurray, good day, could you please nominate LP: #1595627 for Trusty and Wily ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595627 in libqb (Ubuntu) "Pacemaker fails to start and reports a Library Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595627
<bdmurray> slashd: Is there a fix in progress?
<slashd> bdmurray, yes
<bdmurray> slashd: What about xenial?
<slashd> bdmurray, the fix is in xenial
<bdmurray> slashd: That would have been good to note in the bug.
<slashd> bdmurray, sure will do
<slashd> right now
<bdmurray> anyway, release tasks added
<slashd> bdmurray, thanks
<slashd> bdmurray, done for Xenial
<nacc> can someone open a xenial task for LP: #1570968
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1570968 in phamm (Ubuntu) "Call to undefined function eregi()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570968
<hggdh> nacc: approved
<nacc> hggdh: thanks! working through the php7 backlog :)
<hggdh> nacc: I can see :-) thank you for that
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-25
<sn> hey
<sn> found this place via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<s_n> there seems to some kind of a bug in ubuntu+python
<s_n> verified on couple of boxes
<s_n> but e.g. debian is not affected
<s_n> anyone online who would be willing to verify and confirm?
<PaulW2U> Re bug 1568604 can someone with the appropriate permissions revert the change made in error, comment 136 refers, thanks
<ubot5> bug 1568604 in X.Org X server "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<hggdh> PaulW2U: Ubuu task reverted to Confirmed on bu 1568604
<hggdh> ugh. bug 1568604
<ubot5> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<PaulW2U> hggdh: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-19
<rishov> Hello! Has anyone else been experiencing an issue with the MOTD news not updating? My /var/cache/motd-news still reads "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!  $ sudo do-release-upgrade -m server" even though https://motd.ubuntu.com/ has something completely different.
<clobrano_> Hey there, I've just accepted to the bug-team (awesome, thanks!) and I'm trying to understand better the triaging flow. More precisely I'm looking at bug #1693756, it seems confirmed and also "in progress", is there any reason why it isn't "triaged" yet? Thank you
<ubot5> bug 1693756 in OEM Priority Project "[Xenial][ DW5816e] to support qmi over mbim which needed for FCC authentication." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1693756
<rbasak> clobrano_: Triaged seems appropriate.
<rbasak> (for the Ubuntu task)
<clobrano_> rbasak, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-20
<clobrano_> Hi! I think that Bug #1608047 can be set to Fix released. It's a 'Whishlist' but the request package has already landed
<ubot5`> bug 1608047 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "provide builds for upsteam 1.6 release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608047
<jibel> clobrano_, done. Thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-22
<clobrano_> hey, I was about to report Bug #1699800 upstream, but looking at the package version "banshee 2.9.0+really2.6.2-7ubuntu2" I don't really know if it's version 2.9.0 or 2.6.2 :D
<ubot5`> bug 1699800 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Extension Library Watcher causes Banshee to stall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699800
<teward> clobrano_: what does the banshee executable actually show?
<teward> it's 'about" should give the actual version
<clobrano_> teward, sorry not sure where to look for "its about". apt show banshee shows "Provides: banshee-api-2.6, banshee-asm-2.6.0.0"
<teward> clobrano_: i mean actually in the application itself when run on the system
<teward> like Help > About Banshee
<teward> not in the packaging code.  my guess is that since it provides banshee-api-2.6 that it's really 2.6.2 but that's not something I can directly confirm.
<clobrano_> teward, ah ok, I haven't installed, yet
<clobrano_> teward, Banshee 2.6.2 confirmed. Thanks!
<teward> yep
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-25
<dangu> Hello. I just upgraded from kernel 4.4.0-79 to 4.4.0-81 and my Eclipse stopped working (segfault). Where should I start?
<tarpman> dangu: the recent security fixes broke some java stuff. 4.4.0-82 should be out soon, hopefully
<dangu> Ok! Googled that, which led to for example this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/927746/eclipse-crashes-with-linux-kernel-4-4-0-81-generic
<dangu> Then I'll stick with 4.4.0-79 for a while. Thanks :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-18
<Elion4321> Hallo. trying it again. Installed the snap package "Ktube Media Downloader". it doesn't start. is this the right place for help? OS: Ubuntu mate 18.04 x64. the snap is from snapcraft.io. where to report bugs for a specific snap package?
<teward> Elion4321: start at https://snapcraft.io/ktube-media-downloader where it has "Contact" and "Developer Website" at the bottom of the snap's store page.
<teward> #ubuntu-bugs isn't where to report bugs in specific snaps.
<teward> (typically)
<Elion4321> ok thanks.
<rbasak> Elion4321: try https://forum.snapcraft.io/c/snap
<Elion4321> i just sent a mail to the developper.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-20
<psusi> bdmurray: I've noticed quite a number of ubiquity crash reports with a line like this: /lib/partman/choose_partition/60partition_tree/do_option: 205: /lib/partman/choose_partition/60partition_tree/do_option: /lib/partman/active_partition/copy/choices: not found
<psusi> bdmurray: would it be possible to get them all rounded up and auto duped in the future to a single bug report?
<bdmurray> psusi: Sure, I'd use search-bugs from ubuntu-bug-patterns to do it. http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=57
<psusi> bdmurray: nifty
